# Ttc#2+ 2013/2014! - 6 BFP's, 4 angels



## brunettebimbo

Hiya,

I keep seeing posts with TTC#2 but feel like I'm joining them too late so thought I'd start a group chat for the girls who are only just starting out!

I have a beautiful little boy who will be 3 in October. Hubby and I have decided that now is the time to try for a baby brother or sister for him :) Our son was NTNP so I'm very new to TTC!

Hoping that I can get to know some other girls who are also on the journey to baby number 2!

*Our BFP's*

mumofone - 25/07/2013
Hann79 - 28/07/2013 
CKJ - 21/08/2013
jess812 - 24/09/2013
Unexpected212 :angel: and :bfp:
Blackbarbie04
brunettebimbo :angel: 26/11/2013 & 27/01/2014 & 6/3/2014
​


----------



## CKJ

Hi! My little girl is 18months n after many many discussions we have just started to try for no.2! I thought I'd b v chilled about it but it seems its felt like such a big decision to come to now I've made it I just want it to happen hehe am at CD13 n waiting for a positive opk but I had a longer cycle b4 no.1 so hoping that's just the case again now 

Good luck!!!


----------



## butterfly_xx

Hey ladies!

My beautiful DD is 2 :) This is our first month TTC and i'm on CD17 but i'm pretty sure im out this month... I don't think i've ovulated as i have only had CM two times so far and its not been EWCM, also OH and i were DTD every other night but we've been so busy past few days we havent since sunday. Maybe i'll have more luck next month :)

Good luck to you both!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

CKJ I'm the same!!

Butterfly don't be downhearted until the witch raises her ugly head!

I came off the pill on 23rd June, had my breakthrough bleed on 27th which finished on 28th so if I count cycle days from that I am on day 7. I weirdly had EWCM on day 5 which was quite stretchy but nothing since! I'm new to charting and checking cervix etc though so could be wrong! I think my cervix is high and firm but no more EWCM :/


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Hi!! I had the Copper Coil removed in February and we have been NTNP since then, but after a 'almost' in May, I am now REALLY wanting to TTC...

My son is 2yrs and 4mths old and we'd like 3 children total


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiya :)


----------



## kitty1987

Hiya 

My little boy is 4 years old and is starting school in september. We have decided to try for #2. No idea how long it is going to take as I was on the implant. I had no AF for 6 months while on it and it has been out for a month now and still no sign 

Good luck everybody x


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Ladies

My son is just over 2 and a half and my husband and I started ttc this cycle...this is all new to me as we didn't ttc our son, I fell without trying...the fact that I have PCOS makes it quite surprising. 

Wish you all lots and lots of luck with number 2!! I'm very keen to get pregnant, I think out of my postnatal group there is only me and 1 other who has not yet conceived number 2. W only recently felt ready to start trying, and now I'm ready I'm impatient!!! lol

xxx


----------



## wildchic

Hey ladies.

Brunettebimbo, I'm from the cd5 thread.

I was on the depo injection and my last shot was Oct 2011. Since Jan 2012 we've been ntnp for about 8 months and actively ttc#2 for 9/10 months. My dd will be 6 in October and she really wants a brother or sister. 
Last cycle I really thought I was preggies, had all the symptoms, but bfn:(

Last cycle I went all out, I used pre-seed, soft cups, took temps, epo, also had dh on sperm-i-prove, but nothing happened. Went for bloods on cd3 and will go 2 the gyno tomorrow for results. 

This cycle, I'm not temping, as I analyze every temp after O. I think I'll just temp the day before O and 3 days after, just to confirm.

I wish all of us luck this cycle and LOTSA *BABY*DUST*


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome everyone! :D


----------



## Cookie1979

Did you all ttc your first? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I came off the implant 14months before my son was conceived. We were doing pull out NTNP when I fell pregnant with our first :)


----------



## butterfly_xx

My DD was a (very happy) surprise so this is my first time TTC! 

Can anyone clear this up for me - Can you ovulate with minimal/none CM? Does the average person ovulate every month?
thanks!


----------



## momofone08

I'm a newbie to TTC #3, can I still join?

I have two wonderful daughters. They are 4 years old and 10 months.


----------



## Cookie1979

butterfly_xx said:


> My DD was a (very happy) surprise so this is my first time TTC!
> 
> Can anyone clear this up for me - Can you ovulate with minimal/none CM? Does the average person ovulate every month?
> thanks!

I read that the changes in cm are not always visible for all women, as the stretchy egg white cm we all look for can actually is around the cervix and so for some its not visible and therefore not a good indicator of whether ovulation has taken place. Some women find OPKs dont work either so temping is really there only chance of working out ovulation. x


----------



## butterfly_xx

Cookie1979 said:


> butterfly_xx said:
> 
> 
> My DD was a (very happy) surprise so this is my first time TTC!
> 
> Can anyone clear this up for me - Can you ovulate with minimal/none CM? Does the average person ovulate every month?
> thanks!
> 
> I read that the changes in cm are not always visible for all women, as the stretchy egg white cm we all look for can actually is around the cervix and so for some its not visible and therefore not a good indicator of whether ovulation has taken place. Some women find OPKs dont work either so temping is really there only chance of working out ovulation. xClick to expand...

Oh I see! I've been assuming i havent ovulated this month as i've had minimal CM. That puts my mind at rest a bit :) Thank you


----------



## Cookie1979

I think the problem is that it really does vary from woman to woman, I did alot of reading before we started ttc as I wanted to be fully prepared and one thing I found is that ovulation is different for everyone so I think its about getting to know your body and using all the necessary tools to work out ovulation. I was very lucky that my cm was very visible and the changes were very clear, have you been checking your cm properly? You are supposed to insert a clean finger as far as it will go. I didn't realise this at first, until I googled it and found instructions on how to check. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was told to try and get it from right at the top of my cervix but its that high up today that I can't reach! :lol: 

Momofone08 of course you can! :)


----------



## wildchic

My DD was a oops( but I love her so!)
This will be the first time ttc. 

My cervix always feels, well, in between. I can't also tell about the opening. Is it suppose to feel almost like a dimple/indentation?

Why are all these things so complicated???


----------



## toria_x

Hiya!
This is my second month TTC after having the implant out, I already have a 3 year old little girl!
The witch appeared uninvited yesterday so I'm on CD2
Early than expected too, that cycle was only 22days! 
Definitely making sure we BD more often this cycle so I don't miss anything!
Sending lots of babydust ladies!x


----------



## momofone08

We were ntnp our first. She was conceived 6 months after stopping the pill. My second was very very planned. It took us 2 1/2 years. I was diagnosed with secondary infertility do to pcos. She was a metformin baby. I tried clomid before the metformin, but it made me have awful cysts. We have been ttc #3 since May.


----------



## Nel1982

We are in the fourth month of TTC#2. DD is 21 months and I have been wanting to try for number 2 for about a year... Had to wait for y other half to feel ready.

Took 3 months to conceive my first baby after a 3 month TTC which resulted in an early mc. So, I suddenly feel I should be pg now - I am impatient!! We are BD every day this month and using Conceive Plus!

Good luck to all xx


----------



## butterfly_xx

Cookie1979 said:


> I think the problem is that it really does vary from woman to woman, I did alot of reading before we started ttc as I wanted to be fully prepared and one thing I found is that ovulation is different for everyone so I think its about getting to know your body and using all the necessary tools to work out ovulation. I was very lucky that my cm was very visible and the changes were very clear, have you been checking your cm properly? You are supposed to insert a clean finger as far as it will go. I didn't realise this at first, until I googled it and found instructions on how to check. xx

I checked after googling instructions and its creamyish so now im thinking maybe i havent ovulated yet?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nel have you used conceive plus before?


----------



## Cookie1979

butterfly_xx said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that it really does vary from woman to woman, I did alot of reading before we started ttc as I wanted to be fully prepared and one thing I found is that ovulation is different for everyone so I think its about getting to know your body and using all the necessary tools to work out ovulation. I was very lucky that my cm was very visible and the changes were very clear, have you been checking your cm properly? You are supposed to insert a clean finger as far as it will go. I didn't realise this at first, until I googled it and found instructions on how to check. xx
> 
> I checked after googling instructions and its creamyish so now im thinking maybe i havent ovulated yet?Click to expand...

Or it may have changed since ovulation...hmmm hard to say. You'll just have to keep an eye on it, I've got into a habit of checking mine daily. Fingers crossed if you haven't ovulated then you will soon. X


----------



## Cookie1979

Momofone - I've got pcos too, it's a pain in the backside x


----------



## Abii

:hi: Hey ladies, thanks burnettebimbo for inviting me:hugs:
I am Abi my dh is Nick and together we made 1 gorgeous girl who will be 1 on July/16th:cloud9:
We decided to ttc #2 and this is our first cycle, we were ntnp but decided to full on ttc next cycle:flower: I am a severe poas addict:haha: but I am trying soo hard to hold out for just one more day. Hoping for a 4th of July bfp.
Sending :dust: to everyone and keeping my fx'd for all of your bfp's<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting Abii!! Good Luck. I am also a POAS addict too! :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm a POAS addict too, I'm dpo 7 and used one of my cheapie tests this morning...I knew it was pointless yet I did it anyway....couldn't seem to help myself. 

Honestly this 2ww is really dragging, I never knew time could pass so slowly! Feel like I've been waiting weeks instead of a piddly 7 days!!!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies, I hope all of u are doing well:)

Ok, so I went to the gyno today and he said
everything was normal and he says that I should
fall pregnant. He sent me for cd23 bloods for
progesterone( I thought it was suppose to be
done on cd21, but he says its because I have a
30 day cycle, idk). If that's ok, then we will
have to do Laparoscopic surgery to check if my
tubes are blocked. He also sent dh to have a s.a.
done. All this must be done around the 18th
July, after I ovulate. Dh was a bit upset because
we have to go through all this and he says, after
this, we'll do everything natural. He doesn't
want me 2 do meds.


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - positive that everything looks normal, hopefully all tests will come back fine and you and hubby will be able to get on with ttc naturally.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Reno

Hi! DS is almost 14 months and we're starting the TTC journey for #2! We were super lucky and conceived him first cycle on honeymoon! :) figured it would be the same this time round, but BFN yesterday! :( If we've no luck next month we're taking a break as I have a work trip and have to present at an international conference in October so can't be in the throes of morning sickness!

Good luck to one and all! x


----------



## butterfly_xx

Whats the earliest any of you got your BFP with your first? I can test the day after mine & OH's anniversary but thought it would be a nice anniversary present if i get a BFP so want to test the day before but dont know how reliable it is (if its too early for a bfp to show).

I wasn't trying with my DD so didnt find out until i was already 8 weeks!


----------



## Reno

butterfly_xx said:


> Whats the earliest any of you got your BFP with your first? I can test the day after mine & OH's anniversary but thought it would be a nice anniversary present if i get a BFP so want to test the day before but dont know how reliable it is (if its too early for a bfp to show).
> 
> I wasn't trying with my DD so didnt find out until i was already 8 weeks!

With DS, I only tested the day AF was due!


----------



## butterfly_xx

Thanks Reno! Sorry about your BFN yesterday :(
I might test the day before my anniversary anyway and just hope for the best lol! If i get a BFN i can always test again when AF is due!


----------



## pleasant

Hi, 

We have been TTC for 1 year now, I have a 18month old daughter from my previous marriage with whom I also struggled to conceive for 2 years with no medical reason

Last month I was diagnosed with PCOS and aslo had a cyst on my left ovary... I took Provera 10mg for 10 days and cyst all gone - now I have prescribed Femara seeing as my hormones are all crazy... LH levels are higher than FH throughout my entire cycle... 
Been waiting for AF that was suppose to start today but still no luck - never thought I will be this excited for it to start.

Good luck to all of you and here hoping on #2 for all of us.


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi pleasant, I have PCOS too so I know what a pain in the backside it is. Are you in the uk? If so I really recommend a progesterone cream with added estrogen, 4 days into using it I ovulated and now waiting to test. If I managed to get a bfp through using this cream then I'll be shouting it from the rooftops in hope that all women with PCOS hear about it. Since my son was born we have not been trying but not preventing either and not had a scare and I know we had sex quite a few times at the supposed right time of the month so before I used this cream I wondered if I even ovulated anymore.

Best of luck to you! PCOS does suck, not just the fertility issues it can throw up for people but all the other problems it gives us!!!! xx

Butterfly - I only tested when I was 5 weeks gone with my son as we weren't ttc so can't give any encouragement on the testing early front. I have loads of cheapie 10mlu tests off Amazon so I'm going to be testing early cos it doesn't matter if I waste them, 30 of them cost me just over £3. x


----------



## toria_x

I tested at 11dpo & got a BFP with my DD xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't get a positive until I was 11 days late!! Even the doctors came back negative. 

I bought a thermometer today so going to start temping tomorrow. What's the best way to do it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

After reading up on temping I found that vaginally is more accurate so that is what I will do!! :)

This is my chart so far, no idea if I'm doing it right or if it looks ok. Does it to you girls?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cookie1979

Wow brunette 11 days late to get a bfp...that must have kept you guessing. I know of a lady who took 2 weeks to get her bfp.

I won't look at your chart as I've never charted so wouldn't have a clue.

Just been sending myself crazy by taking opks the last few days and then analysing then to see if they are going darker, which they aren't so now convinced myself I can't be pregnant even though I'm only dpo 8. Think I might get my hubby to hide my opks and pregnancy tests until at least Monday. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hahaha I will be the same with tests! Good Luck :)


----------



## Harleighsmom

Can I join?! My daughter is almost 20 months and my husband and I just started ttc this month..she was a surprise so I'm confused on this whole ovulating thing and could use some help. I took my mirena out in January to give my body time to get "normal", we've been using condoms since. If my periods are 5-6 weeks apart and 6-7 days long how do I calculate when my fertile time would be?


----------



## wildchic

Harleighsmom said:


> Can I join?! My daughter is almost 20 months and my husband and I just started ttc this month..she was a surprise so I'm confused on this whole ovulating thing and could use some help. I took my mirena out in January to give my body time to get "normal", we've been using condoms since. If my periods are 5-6 weeks apart and 6-7 days long how do I calculate when my fertile time would be?

Hi and welcome:)

You could try google-ing ovulation calculators online and that will give you an idea. You would have to insert your cycle length, your lmp and it will give you the most likely days that you will be fertile. Also, you could check your cm and cp. Some ladies find this very gross, I know I did, but after ttc for a while, I guess we would try anything and everything.

Good luck and sending you lotsa baby dust:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Harleighsmom - my son wasn't planned and this is my first cycle trying so it's all been a bit confusing but I think I've got my head round it. You would likely ovulate 14 days before your period so let's say you had a 35 day cycle (5 weeks) then you would ovulate around day 21. Do you check your cM? I really recommend you do, I checked my cm daily and I saw real changes in it as I approached ovulation, and on the day I had lots of ewcm I got a positive opk. It's a good idea to test twice a day when you approach ovulation as you can miss the surge otherwise. I can't advise on temping, I did buy a basal body thermometer but as my body seems to clearly tell me when I'm ovulating I'm going to stick with cM charting and opks.

Good luck, there is alot to think about and it can be overwhelming but I found Google and reading lots meant I was very prepared and now I know my stuff. I'm one of these people that likes to be fully prepared. Feeling very impatient, I know it's only my first month but because I didn't have to try to conceive my boy I feel like it should happen NOW! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie which ticker is your countdown one please?


----------



## Harleighsmom

Thanks ladies! I've tried a few ovulation calculators but I guess I just have a hard time trusting them since I'm not the average 28day cycle kinda gal. I don't check cm...I've just been keeping up with my periods since they were not regular in the past. I have done a ton of reading but it is so overwhelming it is hard to wrap your head around! According to the ovulation tracker I should ovulate tomorrow!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hareighsmom - I have irregular periods too, they range from 35 days to 60 odd days...that's why I think cm charting is important because you really can't be sure when ovulation will occur.

Brunette - the website is countdowntopregnancy.com but if you click on my ticker it will take you to the website, just create an account and then go to to ticker bit.

Ok think I've got line eye, not only is my last opk significantly darker (thought it wasn't but it looks almost positive) and I swear I can see the faintest line on my hpt. Worried I'm making something of nothing...time will tell I guess.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got an account Hun. Just wasn't sure which ticker it was :)

Oooo fingers crossed!

I have a really crampy uterus today and lower back ache! Is that a sign of ovulation or is the dreaded AF coming early? I have water CM so I'm guessing ovulation!


----------



## Cookie1979

Watery cm sounds like ovulation, mine was very watery prior to getting ewcm so keep an eye on it. Fingers crossed its ovulation. 

I shall try not to get my hopes up, I want to say I'll wait til Sunday to test again but not sure I'll make it. Will try not to read too much into the opks, might be having a weird lh surge and It's making me see a faint line on the hpt. Mind playing tricks and all that. 

I think I clicked on countdown in the ticker drop down. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I've just done another ovulation test and I don't think they are getting darker. What do you think? Top one was Tuesday bottom is today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## butterfly_xx

The bottom one looks slightly darker to me :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Agree the bottom one looks darker, is that one the most recent? If so looks looks like ovulation is on its way.

I sent a pic of my hpt to someone and she said she can definitely see a 2nd line, said she instantly saw it. Eeeeeeek!!! Now just hope when I do another tomorrow that it's a bit darker. Don't want to get carried away just yet. X


----------



## toria_x

Definitely darker hun!

Good luck cookie1979!
Xx


----------



## wildchic

Good luck Cookie1979:)

Please update after you do another test!

I'll be kmfx for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie get a picture uploaded!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Yes the bottom test is today's :)


----------



## Nel1982

brunettebimbo said:


> Nel have you used conceive plus before?

Yes, used it when when TTC DD and got pregnant first month using it. I am convinced it helped and actually enjoy using it. Seem to be a lot of positive reviews out there...


----------



## CKJ

Cd16 post pill n still no positive opk...but loads of cramping etc suggestive that something is going on...opks worked fine last time round so not sure what to believe...but b4 I go crazy I hav a plan, gonna opk til day 21, then stop (tho obv il opk if I get other symptoms so I can confirm) n just bd every other day as we have been doing til AF deigns to arrive n hope 2nd cycle is then a bit clearer! I've had a few v faint line on the opk but they were so vivid first time round I know these r a negative!


----------



## brunettebimbo

These are my charts. I usually check my CM a few times a day and change to to the evening one. Today it's creamy and my temperature has risen. Typically we fell asleep last night on the sofa so no :sex:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is my other chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Harleighsmom

I ordered opks off amazon today, the combo pack with th hpts. This all seems so unreal. DH and I have been talking about ttc since December last year. Now that the time has come I'm freaking out. Our original plan was to get pregnant in November but obviously we can't just bd in November and expect it to work. I feel like we got here really fast and the anticipation of when we will get pregnant is nervewrecking. I'm hoping the opks will help with the stress of not knowing if I ovulate early or late in my long cycle.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie any update? :)

HarleighsMum I'm the same! We've been planning to TTC for ages but now that we've actually said yes it's really nerve wracking but extremely exciting!

What day is everyone testing? Do you all wait for AF or test earlier?


----------



## CKJ

Eap!! Got my positive opk today!!! Cd17! But a very dark n definite positive!! Bd'd last night n planning on some 'nap time nookie' haha today n again tomoz so might just catch that egg. 

I wait til AF is due so 14 days after tomorrow which is when about I'll ovulate, so sun 21st...I'm half v excited n half terrified as its of course no.2 n we know more what to expect, anyone else feel the same?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My only worries are morning sickness during pregnancy as I was bad until 28 weeks last time. Birth also terrifies me, mine was horrendous last time but so worth it!

I'm going to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy as it will be our last.


----------



## CKJ

Snap!! I was sick til week 17 n birth was just awful!! But like u it'll b my last so I'm also determined to appreciate it lol how r ur Ov sticks looking today?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've only got 3 left so not sure whether to do one or not! FF says I should be fertile from Sunday-Tuesday and ovulate Wednesday so was gonna start again Monday?


----------



## CKJ

Yeah Monday sounds good, it's so hard not to just test all day lol I'm so glad I finally got a positive as I was even irritating myself haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sat here fighting with myself! I know I'll end up doing one! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

These are Tuesday and Friday this week, top is Tuesday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

Then this is today's ovulation stick :( it's lighter!

Hubby and I have :sex: daily since AF finished but typically fell asleep last night!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Harleighsmom

I'm sure ill break and test before af..my nervous will get to me lol I'm terrified I will be extremley sick with the next one, I only got sick three times with my baby girl. I'm hoping delivery will be less eventful, my husband passed out during my epidural hit his head and had a seizure, he was in the er when I was 8cm. Yikes!


----------



## CKJ

It IS lighter but mayb it's just picked up on a bit of the hormone so far? I knw with the cheapies unless the line is as dark or darker than the control its a negative so anything else is just naturally occurring hormone! When do u usually ovulate? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no idea CKJ. This is first cycle!


----------



## CKJ

Ah sorry lol I still think ur ok tho I reckon surge is still to come! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby is on call this week, typically the week I'm due to ovulate! We are trying :sex: every night but fell asleep last night! :( Just had to jump him before he left for work again. :lol: I refuse to miss 2 days!


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:hi:
So I tested on the 4th it was a :bfn:, I decided to skip testing yesterday and tested this morning on frer and a wondfo both bfn's so I'm looking into getting a fertility monitor to track my exact ovulation for next cycle. I am expecting :witch: within like the next 2 days but it kind of sucks because we're going camping and leaving tomorrow:/ I hate when af comes during something fun, she always ruins it lol 
How are you ladies doing?:flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doing ok Abii. Having a baby seems to be the only thing I can think about though!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone know how to get my FF chart to link as a picture in my signature please?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Managed to sort my signature!

Just done another ovulation stick, looks darker today! 

How's everyone today? I'm really dizzy today, lots of bugs going around at the minute so hoping I'm not coming down with anything! My son is full of a cold so he's not a happy little boy today :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, as some of you know I got a faint line on my cheap tests, in fact got a few lines as I did several tests, anyway took one today and it was a bfn, took a first response also a bfn, also I swear my opks were getting darker too but today it's definitely lighter. Damn cheap tests playing tricks on me, turns out evaps on those tests are quite common. I know I'm not out yet, but not feeling confident. Will wait and see if af turns up on Thursday. Xx


----------



## Harleighsmom

Keep your head up!! There is still time!! GL ;)


----------



## butterfly_xx

Have any of you had EWCM after ovulation? im CD21 & i think i ovulated 4 days ago but earlier i went to the toilet and *TMI* had so much EWCM i had to change my underwear! Is it possible i am only just ovulating or is it common to have EWCM after ovulation?

Hopefully we get some BFPs this month :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've read different posts. Some say it can be normal and others say its a sign of a :bfp: so fingers crossed for you. Do you temp?


----------



## momofone08

How do you get your chart in your signature ?

I should be Oing on the 12TH. My birthday is on the tenth so maybe that will be good luck. .


----------



## brunettebimbo

Copy the BB code from the website into your signature :)

I should be ovulating on the 11th


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks harleighsmom, will test Thursday/Friday if af doesn't arrive. 

Butterfly - no idea about ewcm after ovulation, I don't think I had any, it stayed wet for a few days and then kinda dried up. I read that cm is different post ovulation for everyone so there doesn't seem to be a normal cM pattern whether you've conceived or not.


----------



## butterfly_xx

Ok, thank you ladies! A BFP would be amazing but knowing my luck its late ovulation and as me and OH havent BD since wednesday i doubt we caught the egg :(

No, i dont temp or use OPKs yet. Im just going on ovulation pain and CM. i know they arent the most reliable ways to know when i ov but i wanted to take a more relaxed approach to TTC for the first few months. Ill prob start temping in a couple of months if were still not pregnant.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was going for that approach too Butterfly but BnB pulled me in! :lol:

Just been looking at BBT on google and it seems mine is quite high for before ovulation! Is anyone else's quite warm?


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing today?

Im dpo 12 and have some cramping, pretty sure af is on its way...I know cramping can be a good sign (I had terrible cramps when I got my bfp with my son) but I feel pretty sure that I'm out. I'm now practicing self control (or at least trying) and rather than waste more tests I'm going to wait and see if af turns up Thursday/Friday and if not then I'll test Saturday morning. Wish me luck, I know I have will power when I put my mind to it so I think I can hold out testing...anyway those IC's have really put me off testing, so only using shop ones now. 

Hope everyone is well, give us an update of how you are getting on/where you are in your cycle. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am CD13. FF predicts that I will ovulate Thursday! :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed Brunette!


----------



## butterfly_xx

I am CD23 and 6DPO i am still having EWCM and lots of it too! I want to test next tuesday but knowing my luck AF will show up before! Fingers crossed for those BFPs!


----------



## brunettebimbo

EWCM today!! :)


----------



## wildchic

I'm doing ok, I'm on cd14, waiting 2 O, which should be thursday/friday. 

Goodluck cookie1979, hope the witch doesn't show her ugly face and u get your bfp:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Cookie!! :)

I've done another ovulation test but it was negative but going off my chart its getting close!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has anyone found that their CM changes from morning to night? I can go from barely any in the morning to loads in the afternoon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes I think so, infact mine changed all times of the day, morning it would be stretchy, then just wet in the afternoon then stretchy again the evening until it got really really wet and I had lots of ewcm which is when I got my positive opk. Make sure you test again this evening Brunette as the surge can happen pretty quickly and looks like your opks are getting darker.

BFN again this morning (so much for me holding out til Sat to test again) more cramps but now I'm not sure if the cramps are ibs related, my ibs causes alot of pelvic pain and sometimes I struggle to tell the difference between ibs pain and menstruation cramps. No sign of af though, but its not due til tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ill keep everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm lying! Ill keep my fingers crossed ;)


----------



## wildchic

Hey ladies, 

I'm at cd15 and just got a + opk, but I have almost no cm! I'm taking epo and the cough syrup to thin my cm, but its not doing anything.
Last cycle I had loads of ewcm, I just don't understand why its less this time. 

Guess I'm gonna have to take out the pre-seed and hope for the best!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic I was going to say maybe use something like preseed.

Af is due today, no sign yet and managed to not test...just want to see if af arrives today/tomorrow...I think it will. X


----------



## wildchic

I hope the witch doesn't show for you cookie1979!

I'll be kmfx for you.


----------



## Cookie1979

I know this probably sounds weird but I'm quite keen for it to arrive, I want it to be on time because then it will mean I likely ovulated when I thought I did. I have pcos and I am using a progesterone cream with estrogen and it made me ovulate, or at least I had all the signs (watery and then ewcm) and got a positive opk at the peak of the ewcm, but I can't help but worry that I never ovulated. I think I'm just being paranoid, because although in the past I didn't have fertility issues there is no knowing whats going on in there, especially now my periods are more irregular. So yeh quite keen for af to arrive! :)

I'm one of these people who is all or nothing, so as soon as we decided to start ttc I have gone overboard with reading up on it, and just getting totally obsessed...can't help myself, its just the way I am. Need to relax!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What the actual fuck? I could cry. I've had all the signs of ovulation, temperature dip, ECWM etc. FF predicted it would be today and instead I've started bleeding!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Whats the bleeding like brunette? Is it spotting? I'm sure I read that ovulation can cause spotting. Apparently bleeding around ovulation can give you a clear indication of when you are the most fertile.

I think if signs are all pointing towards ovulation the the bleeding is ovulation bleeding.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've put a pad on and there isn't anything on it. It's brown when I wipe. Is that classed as spotting or bleeding?


----------



## Cookie1979

I would say thats spotting, I googled it and according to the website I went on ovulation spotting is brown! So sounds like you have ovulation spotting! Have you done an opk today? Whats it looking like? Sounds like your fertile time is here! You best get baby dancing! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did one and there was a line but still not dark enough!


----------



## Cookie1979

BD just incase, I know a woman who never got positive opks but still got her bfp. I did one test mid morning it was negative and another in the evening and it was positive by the following afternoon it was fading again. I read twice a day when ovulation is nearing as the surge doesn't tend to last long. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested twice yesterday and still didn't. My temperature is doing the right thing I think. I remember with my son even though we weren't TTC I was doing OPKs as I wanted to get to know my body and never got a positive!


----------



## wildchic

Definitely ovulation bleeding. I almost never get a + on opk's, its happened twice only. And last nights opk was +, but I had to ask dh what he thought. Last cycle I had no +, but everything else that showed ovulation. Your egg was probably released already, hence the bleed.
Time to bd brunettebimbo and good luck.

Cookie1979- I understand what you mean by wanting af to show, but wouldn't it be even better if she doesn't and this is actually your bfp?
Either way, I hope you get what you want:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just done an ovulation stick and there is barely anything at all! This morning there was a line :wacko:


----------



## wildchic

Then you probably ovulating today and the surge is gone. Check your temp in the morning and then for the next 2 days after tomorrow, it should confirm that you ovulated.


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - yes a bfp would be even better!!! :) I think because I have PCOS and I spend so much time waiting for my AF to show I just get abit fed up, but for the first time I know when I ovulated (or at least going by EWCM and a positive opk I did) so its novel to know when my af should appear, but can't help but think I'll be left waiting, just like I always am. :s


----------



## momofone08

I had ewcm yesterday and my cervix was high. Fertility friend said yesterday was my most fertile day. Hoping we caught that eggo. 

Officially in my 2 ww. How are you guys doing?


----------



## wildchic

Chin up cookie1979.
I can imagine how you must be feeling, but like you said, you know that you ovulated. Hopefully you did and you have a normal cycle.
Are you on any meds?


----------



## momofone08

Cookie1979 said:


> Wildchic - yes a bfp would be even better!!! :) I think because I have PCOS and I spend so much time waiting for my AF to show I just get abit fed up, but for the first time I know when I ovulated (or at least going by EWCM and a positive opk I did) so its novel to know when my af should appear, but can't help but think I'll be left waiting, just like I always am. :s

I completely understand that frustration. I have pcos and am frustrated just waiting for AF so many times. Are you on any medication like metformin or clomid? Clomid made my cysts worse, but I conceived #2 the second month on metformin.


----------



## wildchic

momofone08 said:


> I had ewcm yesterday and my cervix was high. Fertility friend said yesterday was my most fertile day. Hoping we caught that eggo.
> 
> Officially in my 2 ww. How are you guys doing?

Hey momofone08,
I O today, had a +opk yesterday, no ewcm though:( had to use pre-seed. I decided to temp 2 days before O and 3 days after, just to confirm O. 
I so hope we all catch that egg!!!

Good luck ladies and sending lotsa baby dust your way


----------



## Cookie1979

No meds as such, I'm using Natural progesterone cream with added estrogen, which is why I ovulated earlier than usual, and I'm going to start on vitamins including Inositol, Folic Acid, High Dose of Vitamin C, Zinc and Vitamin D...I think thats it but there could be more. They all help fertility! Inositol has been proven to help fertility and ovulation in PCOS women, so I'm excited to try it. Just need to sort my diet out (starting on Monday...have parties over the weekend) so hopefully everything combined will help me conceive. I'm feeling positive! :) Taking positive steps is all I can do. 

Fingers crossed you cauight that egg Wildchic! :) xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Momofone - Are you taking Pregnatude? It contains Inositol and folic acid which has been provid to help ovulation and fertility in PCOS women, in the UK we don't have Pregnatude so I'm going to start taking Inositol and folic acid, bought them today! 

No I'm not on clomid, never actually had fertility issues so I dont need it. I took metformin years ago but made my stomach really bad.


----------



## wildchic

I wish you luck cookie1979,

I only take folic acid. I tried taking pregnacare conception, but I'd sometimes skip a day coz I'd forget and besides, it didn't work.

We try anything and everything, won't taking to much things also hinder conception? When I fell pregnant with dd, I was on nothing, no folic acid, definitely no pre-seed and now I keep looking for things online to try and make me fall pregnant quicker. I actually feel like taking a relaxed approach next cycle. No vitamins at all! I think the stress of not getting pregnant, stresses me out, if that makes any sense,lol


----------



## momofone08

Cookie1979 said:


> Momofone - Are you taking Pregnatude? It contains Inositol and folic acid which has been provid to help ovulation and fertility in PCOS women, in the UK we don't have Pregnatude so I'm going to start taking Inositol and folic acid, bought them today!
> 
> No I'm not on clomid, never actually had fertility issues so I dont need it. I took metformin years ago but made my stomach really bad.

I'm not taking pregnatude. I will definitely need to give that a try. I took fertilaid when I was ttc #2 but it didn't work , for me. I am taking vitex, vit D, fish oil, cinnamon, and b complex. I am definitely going to make a trip to the store for inositol. I take folic acid because my husband was born with gastrochesis (intestines on the outside) and folic acid can help prevent those defects.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Spotting looks like its stopping so fingers crossed you girls are right! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby has been on call this week, he's been at work more than home. We've managed to get sex in pretty much but today he's having none of it, his head hit the pillow 2 minutes ago and he's already snoring!! I could cry, if I am ovulating today we will miss it!! :( what a bloody day!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - I'm not sure, but I'm only taking vits and think it's worth it if it helps.

Momofone - inositol is definitely worth a try, this website has some info on it...they recommend taking 4g a day, I'm going to be taking 6 capsules a day which will be just under 4g. It's supposed to help with acne, excess hair, irregular cycles and insulin resistance (which I think I have) this website has info on it:

https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/supplements/inositol-and-pcos/

Brunette - that's good news!!! 

Still no sign of af!!!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Hubby has been on call this week, he's been at work more than home. We've managed to get sex in pretty much but today he's having none of it, his head hit the pillow 2 minutes ago and he's already snoring!! I could cry, if I am ovulating today we will miss it!! :( what a bloody day!!

If you bd in the last 4/5 days, you should be ok. Sperm lasts for 4/5 days in the cervix, so even if you miss today and maybe dtd yesterday, you can still get preggies. Let's hope this is the case with you. Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We :sex: Wednesday! I'm guessing ovulation was yesterday? Look at my chart!


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't help with the chart as I haven't started temping yet so don't understand them.

15 DPO today and still no sign of af!!! Saving my frer to test with tomorrow, but as of yesterday evening still a bfn on those horrible 10 miu ones.


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> We :sex: yesterday! I'm guessing ovulation was yesterday? Look at my chart!

It looks like you could have O yesterday, but you gonna have to wait 3 days to confirm. Wait until Sunday/Monday, then ff will give you the cross-hairs.

I thought I O yesterday, with the + opk the day before, but my temp only went up .03 degrees Celsius, so I really don't know what to think.

I hope this is it for both of us. Maybe we can be tww buddies:)


----------



## wildchic

Ooh cookie1979 I can't wait for you update. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks! I'll update tomorrow after I've tested. Feeling abit bleurgh today, headaches and nausea...think I'll have a lie down when I get home from work...actually thats not going to happen with a toddler running around. Can't help but get my hopes up that it might mean something...not that I think nausea starts this early, I was about 7 weeks when I started feeling sick with my other pregnancy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck! :)

Looks like yesterday was spotting. Had nothing today!

Hubby is finally off call so tonight we are ordering a Dominoes! I'm going to enjoy a glass of Archers and lemonade too I think!

I've been feeling really dizzy on and off this week but today is awful! Hoping that its just the heat!


----------



## momofone08

Good luck Cookie1979!! Praying you get that :bfp: :dust:

Brunette: I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. How many dpo are you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I ovulated yesterday so only 1! :lol: I don't think it's anything to do with TTC, just maybe the heat!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks all, I shall update soon, hopefully will know one way or the other soon. Feeling frustrated now, I feel pregnant but not even getting a faint line. Very annoying. X


----------



## Nel1982

Just been catching up on this thread... We have had a busy week iykwim!!!

3dpo today so officially in the 2ww. Good luck to all and looking forward to reading everybody's updates!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Well ladies, it looks and feels like I actually O today. Dh doesn't wanna dtd and I am so mad at him(scream). 

Good night/morning ladies and have a good weekend:)


----------



## momofone08

wildchic said:


> Well ladies, it looks and feels like I actually O today. Dh doesn't wanna dtd and I am so mad at him(scream).
> 
> Good night/morning ladies and have a good weekend:)

I would be so mad at DH.


----------



## momofone08

brunettebimbo said:


> I think I ovulated yesterday so only 1! :lol: I don't think it's anything to do with TTC, just maybe the heat!

According to opk's and cm I ovulated 2 days ago, but according to my tracker and Fertility friend I ovulated yesterday. So I am either 1 or 2 dpo. YAY for having our 2ww together. :happydance: Are you going to test early?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like that's 3 of us on 2WW together! :) Wildchic I think I ovulated yesterday and my Hubby was too tired to DTD so hoping all the sex beforehand has done the job!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you!!! 

16 dpo still no af and bfn on frer...not going to bother testing for a while, if I get to a week late then I'll test again. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope so too!!

O that sucks, your not out until AF shows though! I didn't get a positive until 11 days late with my son. 

This dizziness is ridiculous! I just stood up out of bed and very nearly fell over!


----------



## Cookie1979

I've heard of that happening...It's more common than I thought, I know 2 ladies that were 2 weeks late before they got a bfp...so I do have some hope. 

Oh dear brunette any idea what is causing that? I hope it stops soon. I've had dizziness and nausea in the past, it's not much fun. Xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie1979- that really sucks:( I once went up to 19dpo bfn then af showed:( 
I hope that's not what's happening to you and it is just a shy little bean.

Brunettebimbo- sorry you getting the dizzy spells, but if its a sign of pregnancy,it'll be all worth it in the end.

AFM- I went to bed at about 11:30pm last night and dh could see I was a bit moody and he then decided we can dtd:) I only fell asleep at 2am and dd woke me at 8am. When I took my temp, I had a good rise, so I definitely think I O yesterday

2ww yay!:)
Good luck and baby dust to us:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

No idea Cookie. I'm going to see the doctor on Monday if no better. 

Wildchic, my temperature dipped again today but only slightly! Any ideas?


----------



## wildchic

Brunettebimbo- your temp of today is still above your peak day temp. Tomorrow should give you a better idea as to what's going on and if you O. 
Your other fertile signs seem positive and are signs of O, so try not to worry until ff confirms O.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I'm new to this, what do you mean by peak day?


----------



## wildchic

Your peak fertile day(likely Ovulation day)
That's when your temp is at its lowest and then rises and eventually ovulation is confirmed. I hope that makes sense to you. I don't want to confuse you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No that makes sense. Thanks :)

So even though its dropped today if the temperature rises twice more and is in totally at least 3 points higher than peak day ill get my crosshairs?


----------



## wildchic

Yip. You got it:)

That's why you have to wait at least 3 days to confirm O. I think its your progesterone that rises after O, which causes your temps to also rise. That's why a lot of women go for cd21 bloods for the progesterone to confirm O, in my case, cd23 which I must go for on the 18th.
I hope your temp rises tomorrow, but I think ff only confirms on 4dpo. So you'll have to maybe wait until Monday!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, looks like AF is here...strangely relieved!!! Onto the next cycle!! :)


----------



## Nel1982

Cookie1979 said:


> Hey ladies, looks like AF is here...strangely relieved!!! Onto the next cycle!! :)

Sorry to hear that... Let's hope you get your BFP next cycle xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Cookie! Fingers crossed for next cycle


----------



## wildchic

Sorry that af got you cookie1979

Fx that this cycle, you'll get that bfp:)


----------



## Abii

AF showed up for me on the 6th in the pm while I was sleeping, she left on the 10th. I wanted to buy a bbt for this cycle but didn't have money so this cycle we are just going to relax and go with the flow. I am suppose to ovulate anywhere from the 21st to e 24th according to my apps but if I don't feel confident in the tww this cycle, I'm going to buy my bbt, clear blue opks, and pre-seed but let's hope this will be our month.
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## momofone08

Cookie1979 said:


> Hey ladies, looks like AF is here...strangely relieved!!! Onto the next cycle!! :)

I'm really sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Abii!

I have no idea what is going on with my chart :wacko:


----------



## Abii

Thanks hun you too


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- your chart strangely doesn't show Ovulation yet, which is a bit strange because your other signs seem to be right. I have read that you can have fertile looking cm and still not ovulate. 
If you look at my chart in my signature, you can see that my temps are a lot higher than they were 3 days ago. I'm just waiting for ff to confirm that I have ovulated and then I plan to put my thermometer away. It just stresses me out over analyzing temps.

Abii- good luck and I hope you get your bfp before getting all those things. They can sometimes stress you out when it doesn't do what you want it to.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's stressing me out!! So do you think I haven't ovulated yet?


----------



## wildchic

It doesn't look like it, but I can be wrong. Ff analyzes all your signs and it can still show an ovulatory pattern. 

Go to the charts gallery and select the 'find charts like yours' and maybe you will see charts that resemble yours. Keep dtd though, just in case. So that if you should still O, you will be covered.
I hope I'm wrong and you get your crosshairs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I got up and my CM was creamy and cervix was hard. It's now soft and I have EWCM and small sharp stabbing pains above my pubic bone. My body has no idea what it's doing!! My thermometer only has one digit after the point. Do you think that matters?


----------



## wildchic

I use to use the normal thermometer like you, then bought a bbt one. It does make a difference I think. Because the bbt one has 2 digits after the point and it actually makes a difference in the reading. 
You could O today as your temp is back down. And like you say, your cervix is high and soft and you have ewcm. So, if I were you, I'd get bd-ing.

Good luck:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun :)

I tried comparing charts but think I'm doing it wrong because none look like mine:lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've done another OPK and negative! I think I've already ovulated! How would FF do my crosshairs if I only did CM and cervix?


----------



## momofone08

Brunette: Mine didn't have cross hairs when I did just cm and cervix. It just showed one dotted line of approximate ovulation when I got my +opk. Women can have ewcm more than once a cycle. It is not supposed to happen, but it happens to many of us. Sometimes ewcm is there when you are pregnant. It could still be too early for implantation though. Those charts can be so confusing sometimes. I, personally, hate charting. I just do it as a way to track my other symptoms such as cm and cervix.


----------



## CKJ

Now on dpo7, had nothing til yesterday but yest n today had queasiness n slightly tender boobs...It's more likely heat than pg but it has got my hopes up a bit...which is nice on one hand but worse on other since its a bigger disappointment once u start thinking its a possibility haha xx


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I've done another OPK and negative! I think I've already ovulated! How would FF do my crosshairs if I only did CM and cervix?

Ff also takes your temps into consideration.
I almost never get solid crosshairs, because I almost never get a +opk. I always get the dotted lines, but I can see based on my temps that I have ovulated as the temps are higher than before O. Its a tricky thing to understand, this charting business. I'm still not an expert, lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's pissing me off! :lol:


----------



## wildchic

CKJ said:


> Now on dpo7, had nothing til yesterday but yest n today had queasiness n slightly tender boobs...It's more likely heat than pg but it has got my hopes up a bit...which is nice on one hand but worse on other since its a bigger disappointment once u start thinking its a possibility haha xx

When do you plan on testing?

All we have is our hope, so I don't blame you for getting your hopes up. 
Good luck and sending you baby dust:)


----------



## CKJ

Not sure, I normally wait til AF is due BUT I have Internet cheapies at the mo so IF I keep feeling queasy I might do a test at 10 or 11dpo before using a clearblue or the like if AF doesnt show, but not sure yet :-s lol


----------



## momofone08

Anyone going to poas early? I am going to start at 9dpo and go until AF or bfp. YAY for cheapies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no idea!! I still have no crosshairs. I was going to test on Saturday which going of FF predicted O day that would make me 9DPO but now I've no idea where I am in my cycle!

Cheapies scare me, I've had so many Evaps in the past when we weren't TTC but now that we are actually TTC I don't think my heart will take it!


----------



## Cookie1979

Personally I don't think poas early is a good idea as brunette says they are very prone to evap lines and they really leave you disappointed, this cycle I'm going to try and wait til af is due to test...although to be fair, I have no self control. 

Gosh this temping thing sounds complicated, I plan to start tomorrow (forgot today) but I know I'm going to end up confused. 

Only on CD 3 today and gonna be in for a bit of a wait for ovulation, could be 3 weeks. Taking inositol which is supposed to help fertility and ovulation, so will be interesting to see if it does any good. 

Hope you ladies are well and all those waiting to poas aren't finding the wait is dragging too much. Xx


----------



## wildchic

Cd20 for me, 3dpo. Ff gave me the dotted line(as expected). I go for my progesterone test on thursday, hope that will give a definite ovulation! If so, then I'll probably have to go for a lap.
Does anyone know if its painful? I heard they cut through your belly button, that must be sore!

Brunette- I see your temp went a bit up today, but it still doesn't look like O occurred. Hope it happens soon though.

Cookie- I hope the inosotil works and that it regulates your period. When do start taking it, which cd?

Oh, I only have 2 cheapies left and plan to wait until af coz I just hate it when its bfn. I get so heart sore and irritable, just can't stand it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun. I'm a bit downhearted :(

I'm at the doctors today for my dizziness. It's driving me mad and getting no better. 

I have creamy CM today with a little stretchy stuff. What would you chart it as?


----------



## wildchic

I would put it as creamy, depending on how creamy it is.
I've had that before and just put it as creamy, as mine was a lot more creamy than anything else.

Hope you get some answers for the dizziness at the doctor today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it's definitely more creamy than anything!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been diagnosed with labyrinthitis. Can this be effecting my temperature?


----------



## CKJ

Lol after feeling proper morning sick queasy for two days, today I feel nothing at all. Dying to test so I can stop questioning myself lol but then if I test early il question a) if its too early n b) the cheap tests...bugger


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - Sorry to hear that your dizziness is bad, and you are struggling to find out if you have ovulated. Hope you feel better soon. 

Wildchic - I started taking the inositol CD 1 but you can take it anytime, also started on folic acid, and will prob get a multi vitamin so I don't spend my entire day popping tablets!!! Think that's it for vitamins, don't want to overdo it. 

The bfn's really make you feel bad, better to wait til af is due...better to get 1 or 2 bfns than 10! I lost count of the amount of bfns I saw. Far too many.


----------



## momofone08

CKJ said:


> Lol after feeling proper morning sick queasy for two days, today I feel nothing at all. Dying to test so I can stop questioning myself lol but then if I test early il question a) if its too early n b) the cheap tests...bugger

I get just as ansy about testing. My best way to stop myself is to just not buy them. They look so tempting on the shelves though. :haha:


----------



## momofone08

Brunette: I am sorry you are so dizzy. I am glad your doc was able to find out the cause. What exactly is that disease you were diagnosed with? Did they give you a treatment?

AFM: I was cramping so bad yesterday I was almost in tears. I couldn't even put any pressure on my lower abdomen. My cervix is also super super super sensitive. Even checking position and cm hurts. That's never happened to me before. Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

labyrinthitis. It's an infection of the ear.


----------



## wildchic

momofone08 said:


> Brunette: I am sorry you are so dizzy. I am glad your doc was able to find out the cause. What exactly is that disease you were diagnosed with? Did they give you a treatment?
> 
> AFM: I was cramping so bad yesterday I was almost in tears. I couldn't even put any pressure on my lower abdomen. My cervix is also super super super sensitive. Even checking position and cm hurts. That's never happened to me before. Has this happened to any of you?

I had that, but only while on the clomid and when I ovulated. After that it would go away. I still get bad ovulation pain, so bad that I can't sit, that's also one of the signs that I am ovulating. But I've never had it happen after ovulation.
Do you think it could be a sign? Maybe implantation? As I've read that implantation can happen anywhere from 4-12dpo(don't know how true it is though). I hope its a sign for you:)

But I think at 4dpo, it would be too early to even get a +.
Good luck and I hope this is it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've found on FF that it can affect my temperature! *sigh* I'm guessing that means my chart temperatures could be wrong! Roll on 25th for AF due date and we will find out one way or the other whether I ovulated or not!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone doing today? 

My temperature stayed the same today. I have LOTS of ECWM today. More than I've ever had! Will do an OPK on my lunch break!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck Brunette. I hope you get a +:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Hello All! I'm good, nothing to report, day 4 of af and looks like its coming to an end. So just the wait for ovulation, no idea when that will happen...how I'd love to ovulation around the normal 14 day mark and have a nice 28 day cycle, would make this ttc milarky alot easier.

Hope you are feeling better Brunette...you think you are ovulating late then?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no idea. My OPKs are still negative!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I've no idea. My OPKs are still negative!

How's the dizziness today?
At what time do you do the opk? I noticed that the both times I got a +opk was at about 6/7pm. 

Have you tried vaginal temping? I read that you can also take your temps that way. Maybe you will get a more accurate reading with that. Another lady on this forum asked a question about charting, because she is a heavy breather and her temps weren't accurate. And someone recommended she should do vaginal temps.

I think all this ttc things are quite stressful! Coz you tend to doubt a lot of things. 

I hope you get some sort of confirmation or that you O soon:)
Kmfx for you


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes I've heard about temping using your mouth can be inaccurate if you sometimes sleep with your mouth open and sometimes you dont it will make your temp vary.

So I've taken the plunge and decided to go a very low calorie diet, its one of those shake diets, its called Slim and Save (very similar to Lighter Life and Cambridge for those that have heard of them). I actually conceived my son while doing Cambridge and lost 4 stone (56 lbs) after I had him doing Cambridge again so it does work. I only need to lose about 1 and a half stone (21 lbs) so hoping it wont be too hard. Hoping it will help me conceive again, weight plays a big part in my fertility so feel like I need to shift this extra weight quickly.


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- that's great that you going to try and lose a bit of weight.
Does weight play a part with all women? When I conceived dd, I was a stick and picked up a lot of weight, I now look like a balloon, lol. But on a serious note, do you think it works to lose weight? I love my food and I hate depriving myself from all the yummy things. 
I think if no bfp this cycle, I'm definitely gonna try to lose a bit. I'm sure it won't hurt to try!


----------



## momofone08

wildchic said:


> Cookie- that's great that you going to try and lose a bit of weight.
> Does weight play a part with all women? When I conceived dd, I was a stick and picked up a lot of weight, I now look like a balloon, lol. But on a serious note, do you think it works to lose weight? I love my food and I hate depriving myself from all the yummy things.
> I think if no bfp this cycle, I'm definitely gonna try to lose a bit. I'm sure it won't hurt to try!

weight plays a major role in TTC. I was 126 lbs when I conceived my first we were ntnp and it only took 6 months. I gained 80 lbs after and I ended up ttc for 2 1/2 years with my second. I have pcos and the weight is hard to lose. I do have insulin resistance now. My Dr said weight plays a direct correlation with ovulation and therefore conceiving. Being underweight can also cause problems.


----------



## wildchic

I ask this because I know a lady who is a lot bigger than what I am and she has no problem conceiving. She has a son and twins and she had a m/c in January this year.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've tried OPKs at various times but none seem darker so I give up! :lol:

I conceived my son after losing weight. I'm on slimming world at the moment so hoping that will help :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so so confused. I have more EWCM than I've ever charted before and I've begun spotting!! I have never ever spotted before this cycle :wacko:


----------



## momofone08

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm so so confused. I have more EWCM than I've ever charted before and I've begun spotting!! I have never ever spotted before this cycle :wacko:

I had ewcm when I was pregnant with both my children. With my first I actually went into the dr because I thought i had an infection or something. :haha: I actually found out I was pregnant at the office that day. It could be implantation spotting. :dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooooo I really hope so!!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck brunette! 
Hope its ib:) and you get your bfp!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Forgot to say before. I am vaginally temping. I googled before I started and this seemed best! I tend to sleep with my mouth open :lol:


----------



## CKJ

Bfn at 10dpo, I know it's early...but I also know I don't feel pg. I've gone full pelt in the first month n have realised if, unlike last time, it takes a while, I simply can't keep the momentum up lol least il have had one proper cycle, n I know when to expect Ov, so next month I think il try n chill a bit. It'll happen wen it happens, n while of course I'd like that to be right now, financially it's not awful if it takes a few months. Not to mention I'm sat here looking at my gorgeous toddler n realising this month my mind has def been preoccupied with making no.2 which is daft. Loads n loads of luck to u guys, I'm gona keep an eye n see how many of u get ur bfps this month!! But think il lay off the main forum haha it's addictive!! Xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed for you Brunette.

Wildchic - I know with PCOS your weight makes a big difference but I dont know about other women, but I guess if you are having problems and you have gained then it is definitely worth losing as it could be the key. I do know bigger people that have conceived no problem, my sister in law is a big woman and she conceived first cycle and had no problems at all, but I do think its unhealthy to be as big as she is when pregnant. I'm still alot smaller than I used to be but I am 21 lbs heavier than I was when I conceived my son so thats my aim, I just want to get back to my pre preg weight as obviously at that weight things worked for me.

CKJ - definitely know what you mean about being preoccupied, I spent far too much time online last month, I googled everything I could think of and was on here loads...still on here a fair bit but really only at work cos I'm bored and there is barely any work to do. Its hard though, you decide you want to go for it and its really hard not to be impatient. I especially find that I feel impatient because of the age gap, and really I want to conceive by December, I know its not a good idea to give myself a deadline, but by December is my ideal. 

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have to conceive within 5 months or we will be taking a few months break using condoms. We can't afford another birthday around October-January! :lol: My husbands son is October then our son is October, Hubby's other son is November and then it's Christmas! We also have quite a few family members/god children's birthdays in those 3 months too!


----------



## Cookie1979

Same Brunette, my son's, husband's and Niece's birthdays are in November, so I said at a push October would be ok but November is a no no, December obviously is expensive cos of Christmas and Jan we are always skint so if we dont conceive by early Jan we will take a break so that we dont have a child born between Nov and Jan, but really December needs to be the cut off.


----------



## momofone08

we have the same issue. we have birthdays from august-September, so we are trying to avoid those months.


----------



## Cookie1979

Well lets hope we all conceive soon then.

How's everyone today? Im alright, just wondering how long I am going to have to wait for ovulation to happen, I hope its no later than cd 21. Long cycles just makes the process take so much longer.

I'm supposed to be starting temping, and wanted to start today vaginally as my period has ended and I forgot!! Going to have to set myself a reminder!


----------



## wildchic

Hey Cookie, 
I'm doing ok. I'm @ 6dpo and go for my progesterone today.
I have no symptoms whatsoever:( but I prefer it that way, coz every cycle I have loads of symptoms and it ends in a bfn!

I hope you don't have to wait long for O to happen! 

Do any of you ladies know what the levels should be for progesterone to confirm O has happened?


----------



## Cookie1979

No idea Wildchic sorry, maybe one of the other girls will know.

Yeh hoping I'm not waiting too long, the inositol brought another PCOS ladies ovulation forward by 7 days so I'm hoping it does something similar for me...even a few days would be good.

Yes I found very quickly that all the symptoms in the world don't mean anything, so maybe no symptoms is a good sign! Fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## wildchic

Are you going to use opk's? And when do you plan to start doing them? 
If the inositol worked for other women, then it should work for you. Fx it does!

Yeah, I hope the no symptom thing is a good thing, but knowing my luck, I'll still get a bfn.


----------



## Cookie1979

I think I'll start testing with opks as soon as my cm starts changing, so I'll keep an eye on that...I've just ordered another 20 opks so if I have to go through them all then so be it. I had clear signs with my cm becoming watery and then had ewcm so if it follows the same pattern this time then I should know when to start testing. Just hoping ovulation doesn't happen much later than day 21...don't want to be waiting too long for it. I hope some weightloss will make them abit more regular but its not going to be in time for this cycle, its the not knowing that really gets to me. Guess I better get used to waiting, because I'm going to have alot of waiting to do!!! 

Well I shall keep my fingers crossed for you and hope its a bfp...you never know, just because its been bfns up until now doesn't mean you won't get one. You have to think positive!!!

What does FX mean? Keep seeing it and its the one abbreviation that i dont know the meaning of. I bet its something really obvious and I'm just being dumb! lol


----------



## wildchic

Fx-fingers crossed.

You know when you just have that feeling that you not pregnant? Well, that's how I feel. I'll probably spend a lot of money trying to figure out why we can't fall pregnant and at the end, still not get pregnant. I just feel that I'm going to wait forever!

Anyway, I guess that's life and there's no use complaining, as I have a beautiful DD. Just wish I can give her a brother/sister.

Good luck with the temping. It can get frustrating at times. But I hope it works out for you and that you get your bfp:)


----------



## CKJ

Good luck wild chic! N with the opks cookie! My friend has very kindly lent me her cbfm for next month, n despite being stupidly broke my very understanding husband (there's a game sale on Steam...I think he's trying to earn brownie points bless him) has forked out the stupid cost for the sticks! Silly really as I can use cheapie opks but at the mo we are waiting for promotions/possible house moves/ baby no.2 etc etc n it all seems out of our control, using the cbfm gives the new month a bit of hope n feels like I'm 'doing' something...tho as hubby pointed out, having lots of sex will do the same thing haha


----------



## wildchic

That's very nice of ur friend ckj!
I wish I had a friend that had one!

You do have a lot going on, let's hope the monitor will make things less stressful!

Good luck:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck using the cbfm CKJ!

Wildchic - it must be really hard to keep trying and feel like its never going to happen, but there is always hope. You got pregnant with your daughter so there's no reason to think you can't again. It just takes time with some people and often there is no reason found. Sending you lots of baby dust.

Just had my appraisal with my boss, all very positive and gave me lots of praise which is good, then at the end he asked if there was anything else I want to discuss...no baby on the way or anything? I was like erm no nothing like that!!! Either he thinks the weight I've gained could be a bun in the oven, in which case I def need to lose weight or he's just assuming cos of my sons age that we might be thinking about another...I think alot of people are assuming that, and of course they are right but I wasn't about to admit that to my boss, not when he's talking about me taking on more responsibility. :s


----------



## wildchic

So, are you gonna put baby making on hold Cookie?

Glad all went well with the appraisal:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Temperature dipped slightly today :( Frustrated as hell!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - no I dont plan to delay, if it messes up my career then so be it, if we do manage to conceive I dont even know if I'll come back. Love my job, but I love my family more and I want another child more than I want to progress here. Never know might be able to do both, they've been very flexible and from September Im only going to be in the office 2 days a week as they are letting me work from hope to fit in with my sons preschool, so I might be able to have both, a career and 2 children. Time will tell I guess, but wasn't going to tell him we are trying because you never know I might not conceive so would be a waste of time.

Brunette - what does a temperature dip mean? I really need to have a good read about temping if I'm going to start as I dont understand it at all.


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Temperature dipped slightly today :( Frustrated as hell!

Your temps don't show O, but your cm and cp looks good! Also, you are dtd enough to cover yourself.
Let's hope that you did O!


----------



## CKJ

It was really sweet of her! Def looking forward to trying it! 

Well done on the appraisal, always nice to feel appreciated!!

I don't temp, does a dip mean you've just ovulated? Did u find out if labrynth's affects your temp?

I'm trying to walk as much as poss while the weathers nice, Unlike last time when the most exercise I did was walk from desk to kettle I want to b at my fittest right from start of this pregnancy. Might make no difference to weight gain n labour but figure it can't hurt lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Are the CB fertility monitors better than the IC opks? Do you think its worth investing? I saw it advertised on tv and thought about buying it. I guess its easier, cos you don't have to squint at the line trying to work out if its as dark or darker cos it tells you if its positive. Might see what the costs are.


----------



## wildchic

Can't help there cookie, I've never seen one yet.
It probably is better than ic.


----------



## Cookie1979

I've just been looking on Amazon at it, it does sound good...but £20 for 20 sticks which would last me a month probably with the amount I'd have to test, so that would be £20 a month...not sure I can warrant paying out that kind of money.

Think I'll stick with the IC opks and temping and see how that goes, if I think I could benefit from CMFM then I might buy one.


----------



## momofone08

cookie: I heard some really good things about the fertility monitors. I have heard people say that the ic opk's can be hard for them to interpret so they like the monitors better. I just can't see spending that much on a monitor. The regular cheap opk's worked fine for me with my second. I guess it just all depends on personal preference. 

wildchic: I admire your attitude. I know it seems like it will never happen, but it will. I was so mad having to go from doc to doc and go through pills, pokes, and prods but it finally happened after the 2 1/2 years. You have one little munchkin and I bet that the dr will be able to give you some idea as to why it is taking a while for #2. Sending you lots of hugs and support. 

Brunette: I'm sorry your temperature dipped. I'm hoping you did o and that with all that bd'ing you caught the egg. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

AFM: I am supposed to be testing sometime next week. I haven't felt too good this week, but with my pcos that often happens. I think I am just so hoping it'll work this month that I am causing symptoms. I am going to hold out until the 26th. I was going to start testing at 9dpo, but am in no mood this month to be upset over bfn after bfn. I will just wait until the 26th that way I know the result is pretty accurate. My oldest is getting ready to start her first year in school next month and my second is turning one, so I am hoping this will all keep me busy enough and keep my mind off of ttc.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie your temperature usually dips down and then to confirm ovulation you need 3 rises after the dip. 

Fertility Friend did say that any ear problems can cause problems with temperatures so hoping I have ovulated and its just that! 

We've :sex: ALOT this month so hoping that we have caught the egg if there has been one! My friend starting using FF mid month and never put her temperature in at the beginning. She got +OPK but no crosshairs. I said to try putting them all in from the beginning of the month. She did and she got her crosshairs where she thought she ovulated so I'm wondering if maybe because I didn't start at CD1 that maybe that's why I haven't got mine yet?


----------



## Cookie1979

Gosh the whole temping thing sounds very complicated!! I was supposed to start temping today, got my thermometer out, but I tend to wake up a couple of hours before I have to get up and then go back to sleep, so then I thought I can't see the thermometer so I can't do my temp and hubby would not have appreciated me putting the light on, and then when I woke up with my alarm my son came straight in and I wasn't able to to do my temp cos he was climbing on me, plus it was only 2 hours from my last wake up not 3.

I'm starting to wonder if I'll be able to do this temping thing! I'll try again tomorrow. My son has suddenly started getting up and coming into our room, whereas he used to stay in bed and wait for me to get him. 

My packs for my diet have arrived, its going to be hard going as basically I get 4 meal packs (sachets that you add water to - shakes, meals & soups + bars) and I'm allowed 200g of vegetables from a restricted list. Still I've done this kind of diet before and not only do I know it works, it also was the diet I did when I conceived my son so I'm quite excited to get started. I'd start now but we are out for a bbq at a friends this weekend and I want to be 100% on this, so better to start Monday when I know I haven't got anything happening for a few weeks.


----------



## wildchic

Good luck with the diet cookie!

I had weird cramps last night, almost like af. It felt like a burning sensation. It can't be af, coz I'm only due the 26th!

I hate this not knowing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had a lot of cramping recently! I had some sharp pains the other day too! I'm due 25th!

Cookie I tend to wake up a few times from 5-6.30. I tend to temp at 6.30 so maybe that's not helping?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette, you should take your temp after 3 hours of continuous sleep, that could be the reason for your temps not showing O and the fact that you have the ear infection.

I take my temps at 5am. I too wake up at about 1am and go back to sleep and wake up 5am with the alarm clock. 

My cramps have eased a lot since last night. Hoping and praying that its implantation, but definitely gonna try to not get my hopes up. 
I wanted to phone in for my blood results, but remembered the gyno does c-sections most fridays:( I'm gonna have to wait till next week.


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed for you Wildchic. 

Yes brunette I read you need at least 3 hours continuous sleep before taking your temp so yes I would imagine taking your temp when you have been would give you inaccurate temps. 

Well my latest discover is Maca powder, I'm off on my lunchbreak in about 30 mins so I'm going to grab some then, this is abit about it:

MACA: 

Pregnancy demands extra nutrients for a healthy baby. Unfortunately, many of today's women are overworked, stressed and/or have a long history of taking the Birth Control Pill find that their fertility is compromised. Eating Maca Powder can be an affordable, excellent nutritional addition to everywomans diet.Peruvian women start to take maca at the age of three, then gradually include it as a staple part of their diet. They are fertile well into later life... "Laboratory studies of rats have found that they had improved fertility after eating maca - females increased egg follicle development and male increased sperm count. In Peru maca is given to livestock to improve fertility a well as strength." From Good Medicine Magazine Australia. It also balances out progesterone nd any problems u have there as well. It has a high suscess rate to helping women get there BFPMaca is great for both women and men.It is a nourishing food for the endocrine system and is an aid to the granular system as well, including thyroid, adrenal and pituitary glands, all involved in hormonal balance. Maca can impact key hormones in both the men and women to their advantage, but it doesn't contain hormones itself.Maca helps nourish and stimulate the pituitary gland. It acts as a tonic for the hormonal system. When the pituitary gland is functioning optimally, the entire endocrine system, too, regains its balance, because pituitary gland is in control of the hormonal output of the other three glands involved.For women, maca controls estrogen in the body. If a woman's estrogen levels are too high or too low, this can affect a woman's ability to become pregnant or to carry a fetus to term. If there's too much estrogen, progesterone levels may also reactively become too low. Therefore, if a woman takes maca, she may help increase her progesterone levels, which are essential to carrying a pregnancy to healthy term.With men, too much estrogen produces erectile dysfunction, and can also result in a lowered or completely absent libido. In addition, it can impact sperm count negatively, and can also lower the volume of seminal fluid overall. When a man takes maca, he can increase his libido and can also increase healthy sperm production.Maca may help:Reestablish hormonal balance in women. Increase sex drive in both women and men. Protect eggs' health. Increase sperm count in ejaculate, increased seminal volume overall, and improve sperm's motility.Should you use maca?Maca is especially beneficial to you if you are trying to become pregnant or if you are getting ready to become pregnant relatively soon. Because it is a food, you can take it whenever you wish. However, if you are a woman who is experiencing any of the following, it may be especially beneficial to you:· Substandard egg health· Stress-induced infertility · Hormonal payments for ultimate in vitro fertilization · Miscarriage · Polycystic ovarian syndrome · Endometriosis Maca also helps you incur a sense of well being and have a sharper mind because hormonal balance can improve these things.


----------



## wildchic

Thanks for the info cookie:)

I wonder if they sell Maca here in South Africa?

Google is my friend:) will check later when I'm @ home.


----------



## Cookie1979

Most health food shops would likely sell it. Im going to read up on it abit more before I buy, I did try and go onto a website about the possible negative side effects but my work block the website (they block random websites) so Im going to read up about it later.

Has anyone tried cough medicine to increase their cm? I read there is one that does it although not sure what its called.

I might just take Evening Primrose Oil on top of the Inositol and folic acid, I dont want to overdo it and could easily get carried away and take everything anyone has ever mentioned could possibly help fertility. I'm very easily led!! lol


----------



## momofone08

Cookie1979 said:


> Most health food shops would likely sell it. Im going to read up on it abit more before I buy, I did try and go onto a website about the possible negative side effects but my work block the website (they block random websites) so Im going to read up about it later.
> 
> Has anyone tried cough medicine to increase their cm? I read there is one that does it although not sure what its called.
> 
> I might just take Evening Primrose Oil on top of the Inositol and folic acid, I dont want to overdo it and could easily get carried away and take everything anyone has ever mentioned could possibly help fertility. I'm very easily led!! lol

I've tried the cough syrup. we get Robitussin here. It has to be the one with only guaifenesin as the active ingredient. This is what I found online about it "One should buy the plain kind with no letters after it. The only active ingredient is guaifenesin, and it contains 100 mg per teaspoon. It is very important to avoid the versions that contain decongestants as those may dry up cervical mucus. Also, there is some conflicting information about whether dextromethorphan, the DM in some cough medicine names, may be linked to birth defects such as neural tube defects and cleft palate." So just make sure you get the plain cough syrup with nothing added. :flower:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Momofone. To be fair I dont think I need it, my cm was plentiful lol but thought I'd mention it incase anyone else could benefit. 

Well its Friday, I've got 1 hour left at work and the sun is shining, so I'm a happy girl!! Looking forward to a relaxing weekend and 3 days with my beautiful boy (I don't work Mondays). We are having a heatwave over here, first good summer we have had in years, usually we get rain rain rain even through the summer. Its gorgeous! Long may it last. x


----------



## wildchic

I tried the cough syrup and epo. Last cycle I had a few days of ewcm, but this cycle, even while using them, I had no ewcm, only creamy. 
So I guess it works and it doesn't, or maybe my system is just messed up! 


I'm having strange twinges in uterus area, but I somehow think that its normal for me, coz I've had it a few cycles. 

When is the best time to test? I want to wait until af is due, but the urge has taken over:)lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm due AF on 25th which is the Thursday. I'm waiting until Friday x


----------



## momofone08

brunette: I am also due on the 25th. I am waiting until the 26th to test


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic -if you can wait til af is due then it would be better, or better still the day after but if you really can't wait then try not to test before 12 dpo. I just found early testing leads to disappointment. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken up really downhearted. I want this so much and I know deep down we haven't conceived this month :( I know it's only the first month but its still tough and I'm guessing its just going to get tougher! :wacko:

Our friend went to a Caravan in Wales on Thursday but had to come home last night ill so we are travelling down for the last night today :) Really looking forward to it. It's only 1 night but it will still be a nice little break for us 3. My son thinks he's going on holiday bless him :D 

I'm not taking my thermometer with me. I think temping is actually doing me no good at all! I think next month I may not temp, check cervix etc but we will see! I'm a bit OCD so like to be in control! :lol:


----------



## CKJ

Brunette I understand totally. AF is due tomoz, I'm pretty sure any 'symptoms' I may or may not have had are pmt ESP as its first month off the pill. I so want to be pg, yet another FB announcement this morn n seeing a close friend today who is 14 weeks now, I was apparently far more convinced than I realised that we'd do it first try lol but u may still have done! N if not we have next month!

I agree re testing, for first time I tested early at 10dpo n got the most blatant negative so now my minds even more conflicted between reality n stubborn hopefulness haha for me, I won't test until AF is due another time, too depressing lol


----------



## wildchic

Its good you leaving that thermometer brunette! You'll get to relax, even though its 1 day. I know how you ladies feel! I too fell the same and more so coz I have no symptoms:(

Wishing all a short ttc journey as its really not easy going through it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

HI all :wave: may i join? my daughter is 23 months, and we are just really starting to ttc #2, this is our second cycle actively trying.


----------



## wildchic

Welcome mommyxofxone:)

Where are you currently in your cycle and what are you using to speed up the process?

Like I said in my previous post, I hope your ttc journey is a short one! 

Good luck and baby dust:)


----------



## momofone08

mommyxofxone said:


> HI all :wave: may i join? my daughter is 23 months, and we are just really starting to ttc #2, this is our second cycle actively trying.

Welcome!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Welcome mommyxofxone:)
> 
> Where are you currently in your cycle and what are you using to speed up the process?
> 
> Like I said in my previous post, I hope your ttc journey is a short one!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust:)

Hello!

I'm on cd3! not doing very much to 'speed' up anything lol, this cycle around o time which is between cd 16-22 we're going to bd every night. that's our official plan! afer that opks if needed. 

how about you ??


----------



## wildchic

mommyxofxone said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mommyxofxone:)
> 
> Where are you currently in your cycle and what are you using to speed up the process?
> 
> Like I said in my previous post, I hope your ttc journey is a short one!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust:)
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm on cd3! not doing very much to 'speed' up anything lol, this cycle around o time which is between cd 16-22 we're going to bd every night. that's our official plan! afer that opks if needed.
> 
> how about you ??Click to expand...

Don't know if you read the previous posts, but we've been ntnp for about 8 months and actively ttc #2 for 11months. I was put on 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg and bfn. I've tried temping, soft cups, pre-seed, epo, folic acid, prgnaCare conception and more! And still bfn. Had blood work done and so far all is ok with me, just waiting for progesterone results, which I'll get in the week. 

So I've done everything possible so far and still not pregnant. Its a sad process to go through, but I want a baby so bad! I'll do anything!

Gyno also sent dh for a S/A, but we waiting for my af to come before he goes for it, coz we don't wanna waste the money if I am pregnant this cycle.

That's my story, a long ttc journey that I wish would come to an end soon.


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome Mommyxofxone!! I'm on my 2nd cycle ttc too, my son is just over 2 and a half and would ideally like to conceive by the end of the year as I'm aware the age gap is getting bigger. Obviously if it doesn't happen by the end of the year then the gap will have to be bigger than I ideally wanted. 

Well I finally remembered to take my temp, so hopefully will manage to do it everyday.

This ttc thing take a alot of work lol

X


----------



## CKJ

AF just got me. Boo :-(

BUT while my heart is sad, my head says-

1 cycle post pill is healthier
I ovulated right on time for me n got AF dead on 31 days
Another month to try n find more money

Time to crack on with the cbfm n see what happens. August sees my bday n my wedding anniversary (n wen hubby n I got tog n he proposed) so perhaps lucky for us!!


----------



## momofone08

CKJ I'm sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mommyxofxone:)
> 
> Where are you currently in your cycle and what are you using to speed up the process?
> 
> Like I said in my previous post, I hope your ttc journey is a short one!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust:)
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm on cd3! not doing very much to 'speed' up anything lol, this cycle around o time which is between cd 16-22 we're going to bd every night. that's our official plan! afer that opks if needed.
> 
> how about you ??Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if you read the previous posts, but we've been ntnp for about 8 months and actively ttc #2 for 11months. I was put on 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg and bfn. I've tried temping, soft cups, pre-seed, epo, folic acid, prgnaCare conception and more! And still bfn. Had blood work done and so far all is ok with me, just waiting for progesterone results, which I'll get in the week.
> 
> So I've done everything possible so far and still not pregnant. Its a sad process to go through, but I want a baby so bad! I'll do anything!
> 
> Gyno also sent dh for a S/A, but we waiting for my af to come before he goes for it, coz we don't wanna waste the money if I am pregnant this cycle.
> 
> That's my story, a long ttc journey that I wish would come to an end soon.Click to expand...

oh hun i'm sorry it's being so long for you1!!! for us, it's like, we really want a second, but if it doesn't happen, we are ok with it. we have our first who is my absolute world so i would be ok with just her too. i do wnat one pretty badly but i'd actually be completley ok if someone said i could never have one again too. i'd count my blessings with my first. Just how we are about it i guess. i was insane over the first, i had to have one.

i hope that it happens soon for you hun :dust:



Cookie1979 said:


> Welcome Mommyxofxone!! I'm on my 2nd cycle ttc too, my son is just over 2 and a half and would ideally like to conceive by the end of the year as I'm aware the age gap is getting bigger. Obviously if it doesn't happen by the end of the year then the gap will have to be bigger than I ideally wanted.
> 
> Well I finally remembered to take my temp, so hopefully will manage to do it everyday.
> 
> This ttc thing take a alot of work lol
> 
> X

Oh i hear you on the age gap!!! oh god, i'm already sad enough that it'll be so far apart. ideally i'd have had them 2 years apart only, and be giving birth basically now but where we were living there wasn't enough room. so i had to put that away and wait til we could manage. hoping that it won't take long for you too get that bfp. i'm only cd3, you/? nice to have someone so close in the cycles and trying! watch by the end of this i'll be crazy and HAVE to have that baby and will do all this stuff!




we said try normally this cycle, then next cycle i'll do opks which is what i needed to get pg with dd. 

my plan is to stay calm and collected. but i can already feel myself kind of needing to take control to get this to happen. i have control issues.


----------



## Cookie1979

Momxofxone - I'm on CD 9 but no idea when I'll ovulate, I have pcos and my cycles vary. Probably going to be around CD 21 but we will see. 

CKJ - sorry af got you but yes definitely think about the positives. X

Well day 2 of temping and I don't think it's going well, yesterday my temp was 36.40 and today 36.61...It's not supposed to vary that much day to day is it? I was a little later taking it. If I can't be consistent then I'll have to give up on it. 

Had a dream last night that I was convinced I was pregnant so took a test, but the test was faulty. I have a lot of pregnancy dreams, obviously cos it's on my mind alot. 

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been having a lot of pregnancy dreams too. Sucks when you wake up and your not!


----------



## wildchic

Sorry af got you CKJ!
At least you know your cycle is normal:)

Cookie- your temp really had a big jump up, sometimes that can happen. I say, try it this cycle and if at the end of it, you don't like it, stop taking your temps. Its a frustrating process. 
I always have dreams that I'm pregnant, if only it could be a reality:)

AFM- I'm 9dpo and still no symptoms:( 
I'm counting myself out coz I just know that we didn't do it this cycle. DH and I have decided to leave it and go with 'if it happens, it happens'. I'm really putting so much stress on myself with this whole ttc thing. My DD has a chess tournament next saturday and I have to help her practice, I hope that takes my mind off things this week!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Momxofxone - I'm on CD 9 but no idea when I'll ovulate, I have pcos and my cycles vary. Probably going to be around CD 21 but we will see.
> 
> CKJ - sorry af got you but yes definitely think about the positives. X
> 
> Well day 2 of temping and I don't think it's going well, yesterday my temp was 36.40 and today 36.61...It's not supposed to vary that much day to day is it? I was a little later taking it. If I can't be consistent then I'll have to give up on it.
> 
> Had a dream last night that I was convinced I was pregnant so took a test, but the test was faulty. I have a lot of pregnancy dreams, obviously cos it's on my mind alot.
> 
> X


I have had a few dreams myself. Oh and temping- it is completely different for each person. I temp everyday. but mostly just to get that confirm that i o'd. the temps themselves don't always really mean too much, just to tell if you o'd and when af is coming if it's not. After a few cycles you can catch on to your personal pattern, and get an idea on whether you are pg or not, or to know when you do O. For me, the one cycle that was different, was the one that i was pg. I like temping but don't read too much into it, rather than saying, ok good, i just o'd this cycle, so i'm good to go. But i'm also a control freak.

as for the pcos, i'm sorry. did you have trouble getting your first?



wildchic said:


> Sorry af got you CKJ!
> At least you know your cycle is normal:)
> 
> Cookie- your temp really had a big jump up, sometimes that can happen. I say, try it this cycle and if at the end of it, you don't like it, stop taking your temps. Its a frustrating process.
> I always have dreams that I'm pregnant, if only it could be a reality:)
> 
> AFM- I'm 9dpo and still no symptoms:(
> I'm counting myself out coz I just know that we didn't do it this cycle. DH and I have decided to leave it and go with 'if it happens, it happens'. I'm really putting so much stress on myself with this whole ttc thing. My DD has a chess tournament next saturday and I have to help her practice, I hope that takes my mind off things this week!



I"m sorry but don't count yourself out yet!!! but stress isn't good for conceiving either (but then again, i've never known anyone not to stress when ttc'ing either) when are you testing? 



afm, just sitting and waiting to o. Dh seems pretty into it as well. We have started this thing as if it happens it happens, but i feel myself getting really geared up to do it too. April would be a lovely birth month, so i REALLY hope this is our month!

:dust: to all of you


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - no I didn't, I conceived my son without trying and I had a short pregnancy before that that ended in an mc, also wasn't trying with that one. Weightloss is the key for me so I'm starting a new diet tomorrow. I'll keep trying with the temping and see how I go. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

temping doesn't hurt as long as you don't look into it completely and count on it. it's just a guideline to see the difference :)


----------



## wildchic

I totally agree with mommyxofxone!

I did that and it sucked me in! All I did everyday was stare at my chart and google every dip and rise I had in my temps. That's why I just did it this cycle so I can confirm O.


----------



## wildchic

mommyxofxone said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Momxofxone - I'm on CD 9 but no idea when I'll ovulate, I have pcos and my cycles vary. Probably going to be around CD 21 but we will see.
> 
> CKJ - sorry af got you but yes definitely think about the positives. X
> 
> Well day 2 of temping and I don't think it's going well, yesterday my temp was 36.40 and today 36.61...It's not supposed to vary that much day to day is it? I was a little later taking it. If I can't be consistent then I'll have to give up on it.
> 
> Had a dream last night that I was convinced I was pregnant so took a test, but the test was faulty. I have a lot of pregnancy dreams, obviously cos it's on my mind alot.
> 
> X
> 
> 
> I have had a few dreams myself. Oh and temping- it is completely different for each person. I temp everyday. but mostly just to get that confirm that i o'd. the temps themselves don't always really mean too much, just to tell if you o'd and when af is coming if it's not. After a few cycles you can catch on to your personal pattern, and get an idea on whether you are pg or not, or to know when you do O. For me, the one cycle that was different, was the one that i was pg. I like temping but don't read too much into it, rather than saying, ok good, i just o'd this cycle, so i'm good to go. But i'm also a control freak.
> 
> as for the pcos, i'm sorry. did you have trouble getting your first?
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Sorry af got you CKJ!
> At least you know your cycle is normal:)
> 
> Cookie- your temp really had a big jump up, sometimes that can happen. I say, try it this cycle and if at the end of it, you don't like it, stop taking your temps. Its a frustrating process.
> I always have dreams that I'm pregnant, if only it could be a reality:)
> 
> AFM- I'm 9dpo and still no symptoms:(
> I'm counting myself out coz I just know that we didn't do it this cycle. DH and I have decided to leave it and go with 'if it happens, it happens'. I'm really putting so much stress on myself with this whole ttc thing. My DD has a chess tournament next saturday and I have to help her practice, I hope that takes my mind off things this week!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I"m sorry but don't count yourself out yet!!! but stress isn't good for conceiving either (but then again, i've never known anyone not to stress when ttc'ing either) when are you testing?
> 
> 
> 
> afm, just sitting and waiting to o. Dh seems pretty into it as well. We have started this thing as if it happens it happens, but i feel myself getting really geared up to do it too. April would be a lovely birth month, so i REALLY hope this is our month!
> 
> :dust: to all of youClick to expand...

I wanted to test tomorrow at 10dpo, but I know I'll just feel so depressed if I see another bfn. I'm gonna wait until saturday(af due 26th), that's if the witch doesn't show her ugly face.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i got a neg with my first at 10 dpo so i def. say wait!


----------



## Nel1982

Sorry I am not on here as much as you... Not logging on is the only thing that keeps me sane.

Anyway 12dpo for me today and AF due tomorrow. Going to hold off testing until Tuesday unless he witch gets me first. Going on holiday on Wednesday so keep thinking how good it would be to get BFP first... And I have been having mild cramping for last week on and off.

Trying not to get my hopes up but will keep you all updated.

Fx for lots of BFPs in the near future xx


----------



## momofone08

Nel1982 said:


> Sorry I am not on here as much as you... Not logging on is the only thing that keeps me sane.
> 
> Anyway 12dpo for me today and AF due tomorrow. Going to hold off testing until Tuesday unless he witch gets me first. Going on holiday on Wednesday so keep thinking how good it would be to get BFP first... And I have been having mild cramping for last week on and off.
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up but will keep you all updated.
> 
> Fx for lots of BFPs in the near future xx

Fx for you that you get your bfp


----------



## momofone08

I'm super emotional as of yesterday. I have been cramping on and off. I guess pms has set in, like it normally does the week before af. :growlmad: Hoping that :af: doesn't show and that I get a :bfp:, but I doubt it. I guess it's just waiting now. :coffee: Hoping you are all doing okay.


----------



## Cookie1979

Nel - good luck!!! 

Momofone - you never know, will keep my fingers crossed for you. X

Well temping isn't going to work for me, today my temp was 36.18 (yesterday 36.61 and day before 36.40) either my temp fluctuates alot or I have a dodgy thermometer. I've been vaginally temping, as of tomorrow I'll use my mouth and if after a couple of days it's still fluctuates too much I'll just stick with cm checking and opks.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel like crying!!! Not even TTC related!

We bought a washer machine about 23 months ago. We've had nothing but problems with it. The drum was replaced shortly after it arrived. It shreds clothes and just recently paddles keep falling off!

This morning I've done a wash load and 2 paddles have snapped off, it sounded like someone was banging a hammer inside whilst it was on and my microwave nearly ended up on the floor!

I've rang Argos and because its out of the 1 year warranty I have to get an independent plumber out to look at it and decided whether its a manufacturers fault or not and write to head office!!


----------



## wildchic

I can imagine how you feel brunette, its like everything always seems to go wrong at the same time!
I hope your day goes better!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

I've dropped my washing at my Mother-in-Laws and now we are spending some time with my Mum. I'm gonna head home soon, put my son down for a nap and paint the porch!

I'm thinking of ordering a new BBT as mine only has one number after the decimal and I have a feeling this could be affecting my chart.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Nel - good luck!!!
> 
> Momofone - you never know, will keep my fingers crossed for you. X
> 
> Well temping isn't going to work for me, today my temp was 36.18 (yesterday 36.61 and day before 36.40) either my temp fluctuates alot or I have a dodgy thermometer. I've been vaginally temping, as of tomorrow I'll use my mouth and if after a couple of days it's still fluctuates too much I'll just stick with cm checking and opks.

is it a special bbt therm? i only temp by mouth. but yeah, you can fluctuate constantly. mine does. it's all about finding the pattern and the difference. 



brunettebimbo said:


> I feel like crying!!! Not even TTC related!
> 
> We bought a washer machine about 23 months ago. We've had nothing but problems with it. The drum was replaced shortly after it arrived. It shreds clothes and just recently paddles keep falling off!
> 
> This morning I've done a wash load and 2 paddles have snapped off, it sounded like someone was banging a hammer inside whilst it was on and my microwave nearly ended up on the floor!
> 
> I've rang Argos and because its out of the 1 year warranty I have to get an independent plumber out to look at it and decided whether its a manufacturers fault or not and write to head office!!

oh hun i'm so sorry!!!!! i hope it gets fixed easily. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> I've dropped my washing at my Mother-in-Laws and now we are spending some time with my Mum. I'm gonna head home soon, put my son down for a nap and paint the porch!
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a new BBT as mine only has one number after the decimal and I have a feeling this could be affecting my chart.

got mine on amazon, it's pretty great. amazing the difference.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just had one that has one number after the decimal so I've ordered one with 2. Get 10 free tests too


----------



## wildchic

momofone08 said:


> I'm super emotional as of yesterday. I have been cramping on and off. I guess pms has set in, like it normally does the week before af. :growlmad: Hoping that :af: doesn't show and that I get a :bfp:, but I doubt it. I guess it's just waiting now. :coffee: Hoping you are all doing okay.

How's the cramps today? When did you say af is due? 

I've been having some cramps today as well, but very mild. Also had a tiny drop of ewcm, which is quite weird at this point in my cycle. 
Here's to hoping we get that beautiful 2 lines :bfp:


----------



## wildchic

Anyone test yet?

I was going to test this morning, but forgot:)
11dpo today and bb's feel a bit tender(probably because I poke them all the time,lol). But no major symptoms:( have a bit of uterine twinges, but that's all!
I'll definitely test tomorrow morning or later today, just to set my mind at ease.

Good luck to all that's testing this week. And to those who will be O-ing soon, I hope you catch that egg:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck testing tomorrow Wildchic, and good luck to anyone else testing soon.

Im on cd 11, cm is abit watery, going to keep an eye on it and start opks in a day or two, I dont expect ovulation to happen until at least day 20 but you never know with the inositol and the fact that I was using progesterone cream last cycle, so just to be on the safe side I'm going to start testing with opks early.

On day 2 of my diet, already hungry and I've just had my first shake of the day. I know its going to be hard but it will be worth it...no pain no gain, and I know this could really increase my chances of conceiving. If it wasn't for wanting a baby I wouldn't be doing such an extreme diet. I'm soooooo tired today, I think its partly due to being woken up early by my son recently and also the diet, early night tonight for me...first though I need to get through a day at work!

Baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## wildchic

I tested at 12:30pm and bfn:( it was a 2 hour hold. Getting. Af like cramps as well. Just gonna wait until I get af, that way I'll know for sure!


----------



## Cookie1979

bfn's are so disheartening, and testing early can lead to getting a bfn unnecessarily. If you can wait til af then that would be best. 

Im feeling quite relaxed and I do not think this cycle will be my cycle to conceive, but I'm sure once im in the days past ovulation I wont be so relaxed and I'll be hoping for a bfp. The days past ovulation are definitely alot more stressy!!! x


----------



## mommyxofxone

af is almost done here, on spotting day (i hope anyway) so i can just wait til o. got like 9 days til bd marathon. and i'm like you cookie. i start out kind of laid back (well as much as i can be lol) and then with dpos- i get bad. i really don't want to go more cycles, i want that april baby.


----------



## momofone08

wildchic said:


> I tested at 12:30pm and bfn:( it was a 2 hour hold. Getting. Af like cramps as well. Just gonna wait until I get af, that way I'll know for sure!

i'm sorry. I hate seeing bfn. You are still early though. I am testing the day af is due, so Friday. I feel af cramps also, yesterday rather badly. Hoping that first bfn was just too early and that you get a bfp on Friday.


----------



## wildchic

momofone08 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> I tested at 12:30pm and bfn:( it was a 2 hour hold. Getting. Af like cramps as well. Just gonna wait until I get af, that way I'll know for sure!
> 
> i'm sorry. I hate seeing bfn. You are still early though. I am testing the day af is due, so Friday. I feel af cramps also, yesterday rather badly. Hoping that first bfn was just too early and that you get a bfp on Friday.Click to expand...

Ooh I'm hoping you right momofone08!
I hate this waiting!
I still have mild cramping and I have watery/creamy cm, which is a bit strange for me. 
I won't test again until friday/saturday when af is due. Feeling very down, but what else can I do? It will be 2 years this october since my last depo shot, hoping I'll get a bfp before then!

Good luck to you when you test friday:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just tested. BFN but had drank 2 litres nearly this afternoon so hopefully that!

AF is due on Thursday so may test again tomorrow. I have a lot of creamy CM but nothing else!


----------



## CKJ

mommyxofxone said:


> af is almost done here, on spotting day (i hope anyway) so i can just wait til o. got like 9 days til bd marathon. and i'm like you cookie. i start out kind of laid back (well as much as i can be lol) and then with dpos- i get bad. i really don't want to go more cycles, i want that april baby.

I'm with u! Lol my AF is nearly done but I don't O til day 18 so gotta a bit of a wait, with u on the bd marathon tho...hope hubby's prepared hehe


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I've just tested. BFN but had drank 2 litres nearly this afternoon so hopefully that!
> 
> AF is due on Thursday so may test again tomorrow. I have a lot of creamy CM but nothing else!

Sorry you got a bfn brunette.

Hopefully all of us testing will get some good news at the end of the week:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I stupidly looked at the test I did. I can definitely see something. Hoping its the start of a BFP and not an evap! Will test again tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't see anything but I've noticed when I'm on my kindle that I can't see lines that others can. If you only saw the line after the time limit then I would just assume it's an evap to be on the safe side. 

Fingers crossed for you though, hopefully if you test in a day or two you'll get a clearer result. Xx


----------



## wildchic

I can't see anything brunette, but I'm using my phone. I hope it is there and that you'll get a clearer line in the morning!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't see it on my phone either :lol: I'm going evap too. I think it's all wishful thinking because I have zero symptoms for AF or Pregnancy! X


----------



## Nel1982

One day late but tested this morning and bfn... Feeling deflated!! Last month I was a week late - it feels like it is going to be another unsuccessful month. Is there any reason why my cycle has suddenly got longer when it has been the same for as long as I can remember and no significant changes I can think of now?

Hoping somebody gets their good news very soon xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you been on contraception?


----------



## Nel1982

brunettebimbo said:


> Have you been on contraception?

No, never. Just always used condoms!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How weird then! Hope it's a good sign this time! :)


----------



## Nel1982

brunettebimbo said:


> How weird then! Hope it's a good sign this time! :)

Like u iam going to test again tomorrow. Good luck xx


----------



## momofone08

Have any of you, who check their cervix, found a bump on it? I checked my cervix and suddenly have two bumps on it. I have never had an abnormal pap smear. I am seeing the Dr. Thursday but am wondering if any of you have an idea what that could be.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes I have. Like a bubble?


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't see anything either hun, sorry :(


----------



## momofone08

brunettebimbo said:


> Yes I have. Like a bubble?

 exactly like a bubble. Do you know what it is?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope but I have the same!

I think AF is on the way. Temperature dip this morning! :(


----------



## wildchic

Did you do another hpt brunette? 

I'm 12dpo today and bb's have been more tender, I definitely think af will show up this friday/saturday. Cramps not so bad, but there! 

Oh well, hopefully next cycle will be the cycle I get my :bfp: :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep BFN. Can't really be pregnant with no ovulation though can I! :dohh: Just wishful thinking! It's really downheartening :(


----------



## wildchic

If you get af, then you did ovulate. As I'm sure you know that O takes place '14 days before your expected period'. 

Its a waiting game and there's absolutely nothing we can do to speed up the process. 

Were you checked out to make sure everything is ok with you?
I had irregular cycles and wasn't sure when I O and gyno put me on the Clomid and it worked to regulate my period.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've always been regular. This is my first month off the pill so guessing its that!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I've always been regular. This is my first month off the pill so guessing its that!

Probably. So you shouldn't worry, coz if af comes on time, you'll know that you have regular cycle after stopping the bc. 
I hope it works out for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. Feeling down today and its only month one! :( I really feel for LTTTC! 

How you getting on?


----------



## wildchic

I'm ok, having a chat with dh about the S/A that he needs to do by next week for the latest. 
I phoned my gyno's office to get my results of the progesterone, but his receptionist refused to give it to me and said the gyno will text me the results.
I really feel like I can't take any more of this! The bfn yesterday was just the cherry on top! I feel like screaming my heart out, but that still won't make a baby magically appear in my tummy. 
I've tried everything possible and still bfn.

Sorry for the rant so early, but I needed to get that out!


----------



## CKJ

Vent away Hun its why we r all here  xx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx CKJ

Its good to chat to ladies who understands the frustration involved with ttc.

I told dh that I don't want to waste another cycle and he didn't understand me! After ttc for as long as we have, he should know what I mean! But he doesn't! 
It really feels like a nightmare! Things are just not working out the way I would like it to.


----------



## brunettebimbo

How long have you been TTC Hun?


----------



## wildchic

My last depo shot was October 2011, so since the December 2011(I got my first af) we've ntnp for about 8 months and actively ttc for 11 months. I thought it would have happened by now, boy was I wrong!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm sorry you are having a hard time of it at the moment Wildchic, don't lose hope though, you have to believe it will happen. 

I hope it happens for you really soon. xx

Brunette - I hope you are feeling abit better, but I know how stressful the 2ww can be, I feel nice and calm now but I know it wont last once I'm in the 2ww.

Had abit of a bust up with the husband last night, he started moaning at me about why I sit around so much...he's basically accusing me of being lazy. Thing is though I work 4 days a week, I do a 34 round trip every day to get to work, I look after our son, I do all the cleaning, washing etc etc, so when our son is in bed and I've done everything I need to I like to sit and read or watch tv. He reckons I have my nose in a book all the time, ok I maybe do read abit too much, and he was complaining that I dont hear him when he talks to me, so I get that part of it, but I dont know why he has such an issue with what I do with my time. He'd soon moan if I went out most nights, so I dont feel like I can win. Just don't get why he's got a problem with me spending my evenings infront of the tv...most nights I'm knackered, I sit down for an hour, sometimes not even that and I go to bed, then I'm up at 6am the next day and every day for work or with our son who doesnt like a lie in. Grrrrr he's just wound me up abit, I dont feel like I can win with him. He's also moaning about my diet, doesn't understand why I always need to be on one...I explained if I didn't keep trying I'd be massive now, but I'm not because no matter how many times I fall off the wagon I always get back on it. 

Anyway sorry to waffle but he's just annoyed me.


----------



## wildchic

Cookie, I can so relate! We(the mommas) are always busy doing something/everything and they just don't see it that way. My dh probably believes that its just how its suppose to be! 
I'm getting myself mad atm just thinking about it, lol. 
You are not a machine and you to need to have a break, whether its reading a book or watching tv!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes that's exactly it, he thinks because I'm a woman that I should be doing all the housework...he washed up at the weekend and wiped the surfaces down, and then proceeded to tell me that he'd cleaned the kitchen, but what he failed to notice was that I was the one that mopped the floor, cleaned the cupboards, the fridge freezer and took both bins into the garden to give them a good wash! Apparently though he cleaned the kitchen, on top of that I did the other floors downstairs, cleaned the sofas and cleaned the bathroom and did washing, but still he needed an award and a pat on the back for apparently cleaning the kitchen... So annoying. But yes why shouldn't I sit down in the evening, especially in the week I'll have spent 2 hours in the car in total, plus 8 and a half hours at work, then squeezed in quality time with my son, got him to bed and asleep, then done whatever needs doing...I think that deserves a sit down. He's got it in his head that I need an interest, I dont know why...I dont agree with him though, if I wanted to get a hobby I'd go out and get one, in the week I'm too tired to do much, and if I want to do anything at the weekend I see friends or we go out as a family. If I'm not at work then I'm spending time with our son, and when he's in bed I really just want to relax. 

Sorry waffling again. lol I just don't understand what his problem is! He said to me I dont understand how you can be happy just sitting around doing nothing...but I am happy doing that, I'm not one of these people that needs to be out all the time...plus there is the fact that in the evenings we have a 2 and a half year old asleep upstairs, we can't both just go out whenever we want.

Right that's enough of that, I'm just winding myself up!!! lol

Men eh....can't live with them, can't live...actually scrap that just can't live with them!!! lol


----------



## wildchic

Lol cookie. I'm really in the same situation as you, so I know what you going through. 

Men just don't understand! And then its still the ttc thing that my dh just does not get. 

Hope your hubby(and mine) come to their senses cookie, lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Well mine is being nice today, but I'm sure it wont last and its only because I had a go at him last night.

I think some men have tunnel vision, they really don't see the bigger picture!

I don't think men get the stress the ttc gives us women, and they are so relaxed and carefree all the time...its very frustrating.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rant!! Stupid washer and stupid Argos!! I can't get a plumber to do the independent report and Argos won't help!


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I agree with you on the tunnel vision thing!

Brunette- so what you gonna do now? That must be very frustrating that no one is willing/can help you! These type of things always seem to happen when the warranty is up! The people who manufacture the appliances probably make it to so it can cause problems and break after the warranty is up! I hope you get to sort something out!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to contact trading standards and see what they suggest


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> If you get af, then you did ovulate. As I'm sure you know that O takes place '14 days before your expected period'.
> 
> Its a waiting game and there's absolutely nothing we can do to speed up the process.
> 
> Were you checked out to make sure everything is ok with you?
> I had irregular cycles and wasn't sure when I O and gyno put me on the Clomid and it worked to regulate my period.

hun that's not true for everyone. My lp is only 13 days. Some people have to take meds to lengthen theres if it's much shorter than that. And some people can actually get AF without ovulating. Everyone's cycle is different :) And for me, i O a different day each cycle. So i'm no where near regular. But i have quite a few friends that never O and get their period just like normal. So they didn't understand until they went for fertility treatment.



Cookie1979 said:


> Oh I'm sorry you are having a hard time of it at the moment Wildchic, don't lose hope though, you have to believe it will happen.
> 
> I hope it happens for you really soon. xx
> 
> Brunette - I hope you are feeling abit better, but I know how stressful the 2ww can be, I feel nice and calm now but I know it wont last once I'm in the 2ww.
> 
> Had abit of a bust up with the husband last night, he started moaning at me about why I sit around so much...he's basically accusing me of being lazy. Thing is though I work 4 days a week, I do a 34 round trip every day to get to work, I look after our son, I do all the cleaning, washing etc etc, so when our son is in bed and I've done everything I need to I like to sit and read or watch tv. He reckons I have my nose in a book all the time, ok I maybe do read abit too much, and he was complaining that I dont hear him when he talks to me, so I get that part of it, but I dont know why he has such an issue with what I do with my time. He'd soon moan if I went out most nights, so I dont feel like I can win. Just don't get why he's got a problem with me spending my evenings infront of the tv...most nights I'm knackered, I sit down for an hour, sometimes not even that and I go to bed, then I'm up at 6am the next day and every day for work or with our son who doesnt like a lie in. Grrrrr he's just wound me up abit, I dont feel like I can win with him. He's also moaning about my diet, doesn't understand why I always need to be on one...I explained if I didn't keep trying I'd be massive now, but I'm not because no matter how many times I fall off the wagon I always get back on it.
> 
> Anyway sorry to waffle but he's just annoyed me.

ugh i went through this when i used to work. i worked 10-12 hour shifts, i'd come home, be exahusted and he'd complain. So, i started to not do his laundry. and not do his dishes, not clean things that were his, and he quickly shut his trap lol! 

i also got him to do laundry on the days i was working, do dishes, cook, etc. Men sometimes have to be shown what it exactly entails to work and clean.


----------



## momofone08

Cookie: I'm sorry your husband was acting like that. Mine does that. He is a stay at home dad (temporarily as his work had a major layoff) I work full time, have two children, and go to college full time! I do the cooking and most of the cleaning. He will wash the clothes but NEVER folds it or puts it away I have to do it. When I am off of work he gets to relax and do whatever and I take care of the children. He does the dishes and their care during the day and the vacuuming. He thinks that makes him a man super hero! Sometimes you just have to roll your eyes. I threw a fit a few weeks ago and he finally stepped it up. 

Brunette: That is ridiculous that they won't look at it and that the warranty has already expired. That would make me so mad. We live in an apartment, so lucky when our washer went out the landlord fixes it. I'm sorry about your dip. I know seeing that bfn is so hard. 

wildchic: I'm sorry you are feeling down. I tried clomid after 1 1.2 years ttc and it gave me really bad cysts so after three cycles he refused to give me more. Do you take any progesterone in conjunction with it? I have heard of some women getting a trigger shot of hcg. I don't know if that is something that works for your situation. :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh ladies it certainly sounds like you understand. Honestly whenever my husband does anything round the house he acts like he deserves a trophy...and the cheeky sod turned round to me and said 'I cleaned the kitchen for you' erm I'm pretty sure that its his kitchen too!!! Im not sure why when they do housework they expect praise and act like they are doing us a favour!!!

Momofone - if you were a stay at home mum he would expect you to do ALL the housework so why does he think he shouldn't do it? Men and their double standards! Pretty sure my husband thinks his jobs round the house are putting the rubbish bins out and mowing the lawn, because according to him they are mans job. Although to be fair when anything on the nasty side needs doing like cleaning the cat litter tray or unblocking the drain outside I make him do it and say its a man job, so I guess I'm just as bad!

That's bad Brunette, I would call up Argos and ask to speak to someone in charge!!!!


----------



## wildchic

Mommyxofxone- I know different women's cycles are different, that's why I had it in inverted commas:)
I once had a cycle where I went up to 19dpo. So I do understand that.

Momofone08- the gyno only put me on 3 rounds of clomid and decided to do all the blood work. All blood work is ok, so dh will have to go for an S/A next week. I haven't been to the gyno yet to discuss what to do next, but he said he would like to do a lap next, so idk, will see what happens. 

I phoned the gyno's office today and demanded they give me the results of my progesterone blood work. Surprisingly, they gave it to me and my level is 32.9:) and that was at 6dpo. From what I've read online, anything from 10 or higher would confirm O. Is this true?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know but I hope it does for you! :)


----------



## Cookie1979

I dont know either, dont know anything about progesterone levels! x


----------



## momofone08

Progesterone is measured in nanograms per milliliter (ng/mL). Normal levels are:

0.1 to 0.3 ng/mL for prepubescent girls

0.1 to 0.7 ng/mL in the follicular stage of the menstrual cycle

2 to 25 ng/mL in the luteal stage of the menstrual cycle

10 to 44 ng/mL during the first trimester of pregnancy

19.5 to 82.5 ng/mL during the second trimester of pregnancy

65 to 290 ng/mL during the third trimester of pregnancy

These are the levels I found online. :D


----------



## wildchic

Thanks momofone08:) for this info!

I actually posted a thread as well before I got my results and most, if not all, said 10 or more will be considered for Ovulation. I really don't know, will wait till I see the gyno and ask him what my levels mean.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O gosh! Hubby just took the bottom off the washer and a bra wire fell out and the drum now sounds ok!

When you seeing him Wildchic?

AF is due tomorrow. Still no signs of either. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## wildchic

Is it a top loader that you have brunette? I usually put my bra's in a net bag, just in case something like that happens. Glad you managed to sort it out though:)

I plan on not testing and just wait for af to show. I have a feeling I'm out though:(

I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you brunette


----------



## wildchic

Sorry brunette, I thought you asked when I will be testing, lol. 
I'll probably go to the gyno next week sometime. Going to wait until after dh goes for the S/A


----------



## momofone08

I am keeping everything crossed that your ear problems just threw off your temps and hat you o'ed and get a bfp. 

They will be testing me tomorrow at my dr appointment.


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> Is it a top loader that you have brunette? I usually put my bra's in a net bag, just in case something like that happens. Glad you managed to sort it out though:)
> 
> I plan on not testing and just wait for af to show. I have a feeling I'm out though:(
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you brunette

Do they still exist? :lol: I've just ordered a net bag!

My plan was to wait for AF but I'm a POAS addict!! My cycles used to be 28-32 days so I think it will be due between tomorrow and Sunday. I am pretty certain I'm not pregnant. I think I did ovulate though. I think day 15! FF predicted that day, I spotted and cramped on that day too! I've never ever spotted before. 

Monofone good luck!!!

When is everyone else testing?


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies! Glad the washing machine is working Brunette.

Good luck with testing to all that are testing. Momofone let us know how you get on at the doctors. Lets hope we get some bfps soon x

I am on cd 13 today, getting some watery cm but not loads and none is stretchy, I'm hoping though that ovulation will happen in the next week...will just have to wait and see, I've started using opks just to be on the safe side but I dont expect to get a positive opk yet as my cm is not pointing towards ovulation. Oh what I'd give for a nice 28 day cycle with ovulation gaurenteed on day 14, now that would be nice. Still if I manage to ovulate before day 20 I'll be a happy bunny as I've never ovulated that early...ever!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette??? Any news on af or bfp?

Cookie- its a good sign, the watery cm! Hope you O a lot sooner and that the inosotil works:)

I'm 13dpo today and feeling a little pressure in uterus. I know its the witch is on her way! I haven't tested again after that HORRIBLE bfn, to scared! 

I too hope we'll be seeing some bfp's soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh Wildchic I understand your reluctance to test again, bfn's are very disheartening. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I have to admit, part of me is keen and excited for ovulation to happen but then another part of me is dreading the 2ww as I know how it drags and how rubbish you feel the nearer you get to af being due. Im feeling very relaxed at the moment but I know it wont last once I'm in the 2ww.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Brunette??? Any news on af or bfp?
> 
> Cookie- its a good sign, the watery cm! Hope you O a lot sooner and that the inosotil works:)
> 
> I'm 13dpo today and feeling a little pressure in uterus. I know its the witch is on her way! I haven't tested again after that HORRIBLE bfn, to scared!
> 
> I too hope we'll be seeing some bfp's soon!

Could still be your bfp, because i know i had that, and i SWORE i was getting af, even when on 13dpo (day of af arrival normally) i got that pos. test/



Cookie1979 said:


> Oh Wildchic I understand your reluctance to test again, bfn's are very disheartening. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I have to admit, part of me is keen and excited for ovulation to happen but then another part of me is dreading the 2ww as I know how it drags and how rubbish you feel the nearer you get to af being due. Im feeling very relaxed at the moment but I know it wont last once I'm in the 2ww.

that's always the way isn't it? easy to be relaxed until in the 2ww. But for some reason i'm already nervous and antsy and i've really only just begun. going to be the longest cycle ever i fear. 


afm, i still have af. bloody hell. it's cd 8 (i think) today and it's still here! brownish and enough for a light pad but seriously?! she's not usually here this long, usually rolls out on 7 at the latest. Hope its a good sign for a thick lining but seriously, i have no idea. she's probably just trying to plague my liiiiife. Next tuesday starts the :sex: marathon for a week. think dh is looking forward to it. only problem is he has a late shift that night so i hope he's ready to be in the mood when he gets home!!!!! because he has no choice. i'm not missing a single day!


----------



## CKJ

Cookie I'm with u, I'm counting down til Ov (still have 11 days to go boo) but then know ill b counting down til AF is due. Wish I could b oblivious of my cycle haha

Any news brunette?


----------



## brunettebimbo

No sign of AF whatsoever!

I've just realised I'm actually CD29 not CD28 so I was actually due on yesterday!


----------



## momofone08

brunettebimbo said:


> No sign of AF whatsoever!
> 
> I've just realised I'm actually CD29 not CD28 so I was actually due on yesterday!

that could be a good sign


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope so! Either that or my body is messed up! :lol:


----------



## wildchic

Have you tested again brunette?

its a good sign that af hasn't shown yet! I hope she stays away and you get a bfp:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just tested now and it was a BfN but my wee was very clear so will retest in the morning! I am hoping it is my BFP but not feeling confident at all!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck brunette!

Well, my cramps are getting more intense:(
Hoping af doesn't show though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you due AF today?


----------



## wildchic

Tomorrow or saturday.
I'm not sure, as my last cycle was a 30 day cycle, but I O on cd17 this cycle, where I usually O on cd16, so I should get af this weekend


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you! Lets home we both get :bfp: this weekend and not the dreaded AF!


----------



## Cookie1979

Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!! Keep us posted xx


----------



## momofone08

crossing my fingers for both of you!!!!! Hoping you get your bfp!


----------



## momofone08

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I just came back from the dr and I got my :bfp: !!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am due April 2nd. 


I am praying for all of you that your bfp is to follow and will be stalking you all through your journey.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130725_160533.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## toria_x

Huge congratulations!x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Congratulations!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

momofone08 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I just came back from the dr and I got my :bfp: !!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am due April 2nd.
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you that your bfp is to follow and will be stalking you all through your journey.

:yipee: that's awesome congrats!!! H+H 9 mos!


----------



## wildchic

Congrats monofone08:) wishing you a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yay!!! Congrats momofone!! Really pleased for you. Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

BFN and a temperature dip!

Looks like my cycle is going to screw me about! :(


----------



## wildchic

Brunette-It is your first cycle off the bc, so maybe your body is just adjusting itself.

AFM- today/tomorrow is due day for af. I took my temp yesterday morning and today and I also had a huge dip from the day before, it went from 36.74 to 36.46, so af is definitely gonna show. 

Monofone08- again, congrats:)
Did you do anything different this cycle? And how long was your ttc #3 journey?


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh well I hope despite the temp drops you both get a bfp! You never know. Its not over til af arrives. Think positive.

AFM - not much to tell, cm still watery and opks very negative...I'm on cd 14 today so looks like I'll be waiting abit longer for ovulation. xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- a week to go if you O before or on cd21, so you very close! Keep doing the opk's and start dtd:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it is. 

And so the cramps begin :(


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- hope af doesn't show and the cramps you have are from the egg burrowing itself!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know it's my first month of BCP but I still can't help but hope!


----------



## Cookie1979

Its early days yet Brunette, not many people manage to conceive on their first month, so don't be disheartened. Anyway af hasn't arrived yet and until it does you aren't out.


----------



## wildchic

All we have is our hope brunette!
Like Cookie said 'af hasn't arrived
yet and until it does you aren't out'

I'll probably be a day or 2 late with af:( coz my cramps have eased up a bit. I promised myself that I would not test again, but I so much want to! Will try to wait at least until sunday and use fmu.


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck staying strong Brunette! Its so hard, so many times I promised I wouldn't test and still ended up taking a test. It does get you down. I hope I'll be abit stronger this cycle, but I wont hold my breath!


----------



## Cookie1979

Ooooh just checked my cm and its abit stretchy!! I shall take an opk as soon as I get in from work, will bd tonight just incase. I dont think it will be positive yet, but maybe in a day or two it will be. Really hope so!


----------



## CKJ

Congrats momofone!!!!!


----------



## wildchic

Kmfx for you cookie:) that you O soon!
If you do, the wait won't be that long!

Good luck!

I don't understand what's happening! My cramps come and go and I keep checking to see if af arrived, but nothing!


----------



## Cookie1979

Well maybe its a good sign, cramps don't mean always mean af is arriving, I found that out when I was pregnant with my son, a week of cramps but no af!! :)


----------



## wildchic

I hope that is the case! But I'm not holding my breathe. I'm going to try and not think about it(its gonna be hard) and maybe it will go away!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same Wildchic!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> I hope that is the case! But I'm not holding my breathe. I'm going to try and not think about it(its gonna be hard) and maybe it will go away!

no af yet?! i bet you're gonna get your bfp!!





afm, i just looked and found out cd 16 isn't until frdiay! :dohh:, so i've been telling dh it was going to be this tuesday that starts the marathon, and he has to wait til thursday now as we're starting a day early oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## momofone08

wildchic said:


> Brunette-It is your first cycle off the bc, so maybe your body is just adjusting itself.
> 
> AFM- today/tomorrow is due day for af. I took my temp yesterday morning and today and I also had a huge dip from the day before, it went from 36.74 to 36.46, so af is definitely gonna show.
> 
> Monofone08- again, congrats:)
> Did you do anything different this cycle? And how long was your ttc #3 journey?

I switched to an all plant based diet and made it organic took vitamin b complex and vitex. It was a 3 month journey which is a huge surprise since #2 took well over 2 yrs.


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad it was a short journey!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Glad no 3 was easier to conceive. I think diet and supplements do help, I've heard good things about vit b complex, the inositol I'm taking is part of the vit b family. xx


----------



## wildchic

I must really try to go on a diet!
I'm glad your journey wasn't as long!

Good luck with your pregnancy and please keep us updated! When do you go for your first scan?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Now you'll all quickly learn that I am a POAS addict!! This is my third test of the day. Some people say first morning urine, some say mid day and some evening so decided to try all!

Now I've just done this and a really faint line appeared straight away. I am hoping it is a start of a BFP and not some shitty Internet cheapies!

Picture doesn't do it much justice but no squinting required in real life. What do all think? Start of BFP or crap test?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't see a line but that could just be the pic. If it came up quickly then chances are it's not an evap. When are you going to test again? Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I see something, but not to sure as I'm using my phone and can't really make out. I so hope its the start of your bfp! I would hate for anyone to go through this! The wait and the unknown is a silent killer! 

Please update as soon as you test again!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will no doubt test tomorrow. I am a POAS addict!


----------



## wildchic

Well in that case, good luck!!!


----------



## momofone08

brunettebimbo said:


> Now you'll all quickly learn that I am a POAS addict!! This is my third test of the day. Some people say first morning urine, some say mid day and some evening so decided to try all!
> 
> Now I've just done this and a really faint line appeared straight away. I am hoping it is a start of a BFP and not some shitty Internet cheapies!
> 
> Picture doesn't do it much justice but no squinting required in real life. What do all think? Start of BFP or crap test?

I can see that line clearly. I bet it'll start getting darker. weren't you 16dpo with your son?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Erm I don't know how many DPO but my I got BFP at 11 days late!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hun i can't tell if i see it or not?? i have line eye apparently!


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Well, today is the day of truth for me! Its 6:20am here and I'm ready for my DD's chess tournament today. Hoping it'll take my mind off things! 

But I'm gonna have to prepare myself, just in case! 

Have a great weekend:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck Wildchic! :)

I've had a slight temperature rise this morning. I've woken feeling quite nauseous but that could be due to worrying about the test!

I tested this morning and I think I can see something but can't photograph it. I may be an evening tester! My strongest were late afternoon with my son. I am hoping and praying yesterday wasn't an evap and that we have been extremely lucky and caught first month. 

Is anyone else testing today?


----------



## Cookie1979

Hope af doesn't arrive today Wildchic. When are you testing?

Brunette - those ic tests are notorious for giving faint lines and I've seen so many posts about how they took forever to get a darker line. All sounds positive though, let's hope you get a darker line. Apparently superdrug tests are 10miu in case you were planning to buy a test from a shop....they are cheap. Hoping I'm right in thinking you are in the UK. Good luck x

Struggling with my opks, as part of my diet I'm drinking at least 2 and half litres of water a day on top of the water that goes with my meal packs (so prob 3 and a half litres) and I'm finding my urine is really watered down all the time, I have to drink throughout the day and so I feel like I'm not getting a valid result on my opks. I'm going to test this morning after only having a cup of tea to see if that helps, hoping I'm near ovulation. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Superdrug own?


----------



## brunettebimbo

These? https://www.superdrug.com/superdrug-pregnancy-test-double/invt/457396


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I think so, I haven't tried it myself but I read that they are 10 miu and pretty sensitive. Yep just googled it and saw lots of posts saying superdrug tests are 10 miu. I'm assuming superdrug only do one type of test. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Might grab some today. Going to be more reliable than Internet ones!

Managed to photograph today's. It has a line plus either dye run or indent. I'm gonna try and hold my wee for a few hours and try again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cookie1979

I can see a line and what poss is an indent. Good luck!! Really hope this is your bfp!! 

Afm - getting more ewcm but opk is negative still, I should think it will go positive later or tomorrow, at least that's what I hope. If that does happen then I'll be ovulating 7 days earlier than last month. I won't get excited just yet though. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you testing a few times a day? 

I really hope it is my BFP!!


----------



## Cookie1979

I will be testing twice a day from today, before that was testing once as my cM wasn't pointing towards ovulation but this morning it definitely is. Hopefully it's imminent! :)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you brunette! Keep us posted xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is a shop bought one. It's 25miu. I "think" I may be able to see something but I also think I may have line eye!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Cookie :)


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't see a line on that one and I enlarged it, but I've noticed when on my kindle I can't see lines that others can. 

Thanks, hoping O happens very soon!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Get :sex: anyway!! :lol:


----------



## wildchic

Good luck to both of you!

I'm still having a bit of cramps, but will only be testing tomorrow if no af


----------



## wildchic

Just updating you ladies!

Af arrived as expected, so I had a 31 day cycle, instead of a 30 day.

Oh well, on to next cycle for me.

Good luck brunette, I hope its your bfp
And to you too Cookie! You better start dtd:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

O Hun. I'm sorry! Hope this cycle you get your BFP


----------



## wildchic

I hope so to brunette.

Dh will go for the S/A this week, so hopefully I'll get some sort of answers! 
I'm going to try and go on a all greens diet and I hope that I'll see a bfp real soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm sorry Wildchic, I hope the next cycle is your cycle. 

Yeh will bd later just in case, if I remember correctly my darkening of the opk was very sudden suddenly last cycle, faint line in the morning, positive in the evening.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Right girls, lets tell each other a bit about ourselves. 

I'm 25, I am a qualified Dental Nurse, I have a 2 year old son called Tristan who will be 3 in October. I've been married to my Husband who is 31 for nearly 3 years and we've been together nearly 7 years. My husband has 2 other boys who are 8 and 9.


----------



## wildchic

I'm 27 DH is 37
We have a daughter who will be 6 October. We have been together for 9 years and married for 1 year and 5 months. I'm currently doing my degree in Human Resources and dh is a qualified Civil Engineer.
We are hoping for a boy, but will be happy either way.


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm 34, DH is 32 (33 in Nov) and on August 7th will have been married 3 years and been together 6 years.

I'm a Script Writer for a Market Research company and work 4 days a week. Our son is 2 years and 8 months old and is certainly going through the terrible 2's!!! Hubby is a screening technician (once qualified he'll be a screening engineer) for the military (he's not in the military though). Live in Buckinghamshire in the UK.

Nice to learn a bit about eachother. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: wildchic sorry about af, but it's a brand new cycle! time to catch the egg!

@brunette i LOVE the name Tristan. my husband x'd it.


Right so, 

I'm going to be 28 and DH just turned 28. We've been together 8 years and married 6 this sept. We have on daughter who will be two next month :) I used to be a vet tech before i had my dd and when i was 30 weeks i went on maternity leave only never came back. So, now i'm a stay at home mom. :) We are in the USA.


----------



## brunettebimbo

BFN on superdrug :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just had those others tweaked on another site and they are coming up as indents :( Internet cheapies are horrible!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> I'm 27 DH is 37
> We have a daughter who will be 6 October. We have been together for 9 years and married for 1 year and 5 months. I'm currently doing my degree in Human Resources and dh is a qualified Civil Engineer.
> We are hoping for a boy, but will be happy either way.

What does your degree involve?
I used to work in Employment Services which was just another name for HR! :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm sorry brunette, that happened to me last cycle. So disappointing. You aren't out yet though. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's so annoying especially when it's in the correct time frame!

https://community.babycenter.com/po...t_tweaking_part_3?cpg=80&csi=2426574897&pd=-1


----------



## Hann79

TtC # 4 xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Hannah :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Grrrrr can't even see a 2nd like on my opk and I held held off going to the loo for ages!! I thought I'd at least get a slightly darker line to make me think a positive was on the way. Still getting ewcm so will dtd later just in case, but a positive opk soon would be nice. Oh well maybe better luck tomorrow. X

Hi Hannah! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

It might be all the water you've drank :) More excuses :sex:


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> I'm 27 DH is 37
> We have a daughter who will be 6 October. We have been together for 9 years and married for 1 year and 5 months. I'm currently doing my degree in Human Resources and dh is a qualified Civil Engineer.
> We are hoping for a boy, but will be happy either way.
> 
> What does your degree involve?
> I used to work in Employment Services which was just another name for HR! :lol:Click to expand...

Its basically that!
When I'm done, I'll be able to go into industrial and organizational psychology or the law side or employment.


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- sometimes it can happen that you maybe miss the surge. When on the clomid, I could feel when I was ovulating, but still I never go a +opk. In all this time I've been ttc, I only had a +opk twice! So it can happen!

I hope that's not the case with you and that you get a +opk!


Welcome Hannah:)
How long have you been ttc #4? And are you doing/using anything?


----------



## Cookie1979

brunettebimbo said:


> It might be all the water you've drank :) More excuses :sex:

I held it in for about an hour to the point where it was getting uncomfortable and I'd cut down on the water and hadn't peed for about 3 hours. Tmi but my wee is pretty much clear!! Lol. Oh well we'll dtd while I have the ewcm just in case. I certainly don't think all the water is doing me any favours though! X


----------



## Cookie1979

wildchic said:


> Cookie- sometimes it can happen that you maybe miss the surge. When on the clomid, I could feel when I was ovulating, but still I never go a +opk. In all this time I've been ttc, I only had a +opk twice! So it can happen!
> 
> I hope that's not the case with you and that you get a +opk!

Thanks! I read you can have ewcm 4 or 5 days before O and mine only really started yesterday so maybe I'm just being impatient, in fact I know I am. It's so easy to get paranoid though but I will relax and test again tomorrow (twice). X


----------



## wildchic

Good luck Cookie!
Do you usually have other signs of ovulation, like pain/discomfort? And how's the charting going(that's if you still doing it)?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hann79 said:


> TtC # 4 xxx

:wave: hello!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

wildchic said:


> Good luck Cookie!
> Do you usually have other signs of ovulation, like pain/discomfort? And how's the charting going(that's if you still doing it)?

I've been having alot of pain due to my ibs so ovulation pain is hard to spot, my new diet has got rid of the pain so I'll be able to notice ovulation pains etc. Hopefully will get a bit of progress with opks tomorrow. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Cookie!

AFM - No sign of AF. No real noticeable symptoms other than awful heartburn for the last few days, have had to buy Gaviscon today!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Good Luck Cookie!
> 
> AFM - No sign of AF. No real noticeable symptoms other than awful heartburn for the last few days, have had to buy Gaviscon today!

So that makes you 3/4 days late? That's a really good sign and the fact that you have heartburn!
I hope this is it for you and not that stupid af playing tricks on you.

AFM- cd2 today, started epo 1000mg yesterday and will take it until cd15. I sometimes O on cd16 or cd17, so I'll only start opk's from cd14.
Its gonna be a long two weeks for me:(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Wildchic!

AFM (guessing that means as for me? :lol: ) - Still no sign of AF, 4 days late, still have heartburn, slight nausea (could be in my head) and a temperature rise so fingers crossed! I also have a weird pain in my uterus, can't explain how so it's either AF on her way or pregnancy! I am hoping not the witch.


----------



## Cookie1979

I think the heartburn could be a sign??? You never know!! Leave it a few more days and test again.

AFM (only realised what that meant yesterday lol) - more ewcm and my opks are finally getting darker, so will test again later this afternoon and hopefully will get a positive!! We bd'd last night and will again tonight and tomorrow, would have tried this morning but my son once again came in our room at 5.45am...It's like he's got an internal alarm clock, even keeping him up later does nothing, he's still up before 6am!! 

How is everyone today? Xxx I love having this group to post in, you all seem like lovely ladies and its nice being able to share the ttc journey with ladies that are in the same boat. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I refuse to get up before 6am! :lol:
We tried first night without a nappy but unfortunately wasn't successful so I'm washing bedding today whilst hubby is on call at work!

I like being able to talk to you all too. :)

I hate this waiting :( it's worse than the 2WW!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck with your OPK! :)


----------



## Hann79

Kian, can you add my news on :bfp: xxx


----------



## CKJ

Cookie I'd totally recommend the cbfm Hun, it's so much more accurate n perfect for women with varying cycles! Can take a month to regulate but after that its give u 1-5fertile days and your peak day n you'd know where u r-perhaps worth the investment ?
Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Added Hannah! Congratulations :)


----------



## wildchic

I too enjoy chatting to you ladies!:)
My mom and sister don't understand me when I talk about ovulation, lol! They have no clue about ttc.

DH will go for the S/A on Thursday. So I'm hoping we'll know before my ovulation day where the problem is,so we can do something about it! 

Congrats Hannah:)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i like having the group too, and it's just the right number of ladies. some of the threads have like 12 + and i just can't keep up!!! 

afm, just bd'd last night, i guess we're bd'ing eod til the marathon starts? can't wait for opks to get here.


----------



## momofone08

Congrats Hann


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope everything goes well on Tuesday Wildchic. 

Nothing much to report here other than heartburn, boobs sore when I lay on them and BFN on superdrug test!! This is either going to be a late BFP (didn't get until 11 days late with my son) or its my body being mean and messed up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Back to the doctors this week I think! My dizziness seems to be erring bad again!


----------



## CKJ

U could get gp to do a blood test brunette!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I doubt they would as its my first month off BCP so late periods can be normal


----------



## Cookie1979

Can't hurt to ask brunette as you are seeing the doc anyway...all they can say is no. 

Still no positive opk, hopefully tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - I was thinking about a CBFM, I think I might see if I can get a second hand one off ebay if Im not successful this cycle. Just abit fed up of waiting, I've googled ewcm coming and going and there were posts from women who had it on and off for weeks, so then I start worrying...but I had it on and off last cycle so then I think Im silly for getting worked up. I think its just the unpredictability of my cycles, and with it only being my second cycle ttc I really don't know whats normal for me, it was only on cd 18 last cycle that I started checking my cm, actually might have been later. Ho hum, worrying isn't going to give me a positive opk so will take it easy and see what tomorrow brings. :)


----------



## CKJ

Cookie do it!! It's still frustrating to wait but it's so reliable u can at least trust the machine n u can get bargains on eBay!!

Just seen ANOTHER preg announcement on Facebook...feel like the world n his wife are knocked up at the mo lol feeling SO wretchedly impatient!!


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - Awww I'm sure you will be announcing your own bfp soon! Think positive. Where are you in your cycle? X


----------



## CKJ

Day 9 tomoz, I don't Ov til cd18 tho so a while to go yet!! It'll happen but I'm particularly impatient this time round which is unexpected since I was sure I'd b chilled lol


----------



## wildchic

CKJ- I felt that way a few months ago! Two of my cousins announced they expecting and then my brother also announced they're expecting(his bundle of joy arrived on the 4th July). 
Its soooooo frustrating!!! But all I could do, was put a smile on my face and hope I'll be announcing my bfp!

Brunette- definitely ask for a blood test, it won't hurt asking. That way, you'll know for sure!

AFM- af is starting to clear out(I only get it for 3/4 days, tops:)). My af tends to disappear at night and come again in the morning, is this normal? 
Feels like I'm getting sick:( throats all scratchy and I feel stuffy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

mines the same wildchic. always the worst in the day than at night. However, occasionally (very rarely) i'll get one cycle where i wake in the middle of the night and catch it just before it leaks out really bad. :( i hate those cycles.


----------



## CKJ

Brunette they might b willing to if its a possible cause of your dizziness too  my motto-u never lose anything by asking


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, just hopping aboard if that's OK :flower: I'm Liz and me and my OH have just started TTC #2. We have an amazing 19 month old DD and I can't wait to make a little brother or sister for her :happydance: I have irregular cycles due to PCOS and i've just started charting to try and pinpoint ov :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Buttercup84 said:


> Hi all, just hopping aboard if that's OK :flower: I'm Liz and me and my OH have just started TTC #2. We have an amazing 19 month old DD and I can't wait to make a little brother or sister for her :happydance: I have irregular cycles due to PCOS and i've just started charting to try and pinpoint ov :thumbup:

:waves: hello!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome buttercup!! I think we spoke on another thread...I'm a fellow pcos sufferer waiting for ovulation, how I'd love to have a regular cycle...would make things so much easier. 

Well weighed in this morning and have lost 8 lbs!!! I know it's a great loss but I had hoped for another lb as I'd lost 8 lbs by Friday. Still happy though and most definitely going in the right direction. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant!! Well done :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks brunette xxx

Just did an opk and its almost positive, it's only slightly lighter than the control line, in fact it might be as dark as the control line...took another on another brand and the 2nd line isn't as dark as the control line (almost though, but I'd only just drank a cuppa so was prob a bit watered down) I'll test again this afternoon, hopefully will clearly be positive. I've still got ewcm, so all signs are good. 

Any sign of af brunette xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyy :happydance: get :sex:

I did this Boots test with FMU and I'm pretty sure I can see something but to be honest with all the other indents I'm not getting my hopes until I get a dark pink line. No sign of AF at all!

I've ordered some FRER but told Hubby not to left me have one until at least Wednesday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wildchic

That's great cookie! What is the diet called again?
Hope your opk's get darker:)


----------



## CKJ

Brunette have u tried a digi test yet? Good luck cookie hopefully you'll o soon n catch that egg! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope. I didn't get pregnant on one until I had a dark pink line on a test! I've done a FRER and its BFN. Will wait until Friday if I can!


----------



## Cookie1979

Stay strong brunette!!! Maybe you ovulated later? 

Did another opk which was a bit pointless as its no darker...I don't know why I thought doing it a few hours later would make a difference, esp as my per was probably watered down abit. I shall now wait and try again this evening. I'm opk obsessed!!! Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Welcome buttercup!! I think we spoke on another thread...I'm a fellow pcos sufferer waiting for ovulation, how I'd love to have a regular cycle...would make things so much easier.
> 
> Well weighed in this morning and have lost 8 lbs!!! I know it's a great loss but I had hoped for another lb as I'd lost 8 lbs by Friday. Still happy though and most definitely going in the right direction. Xx


congrats on the weight loss!!!!



Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks brunette xxx
> 
> Just did an opk and its almost positive, it's only slightly lighter than the control line, in fact it might be as dark as the control line...took another on another brand and the 2nd line isn't as dark as the control line (almost though, but I'd only just drank a cuppa so was prob a bit watered down) I'll test again this afternoon, hopefully will clearly be positive. I've still got ewcm, so all signs are good.
> 
> Any sign of af brunette xx

wooo hoooo on the almost positive opk!!!!



Cookie1979 said:


> Stay strong brunette!!! Maybe you ovulated later?
> 
> Did another opk which was a bit pointless as its no darker...I don't know why I thought doing it a few hours later would make a difference, esp as my per was probably watered down abit. I shall now wait and try again this evening. I'm opk obsessed!!! Lol

i'm opk obsessed too and mine aren't here yet. jeez....



AFM- cd 12, started teh marathon sat. night for :sex: which may be a good thing! my cp is in fertile position although i can't check cm after all the :sex: i THINK i got a ferning pattern this am, but it's way too early for me to be O'ing. so i'm assuming it was partial. However when i look it up, it almost looked full ferning- but it's just way too soon. so confused.

did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?


----------



## wildchic

mommyxofxone said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome buttercup!! I think we spoke on another thread...I'm a fellow pcos sufferer waiting for ovulation, how I'd love to have a regular cycle...would make things so much easier.
> 
> Well weighed in this morning and have lost 8 lbs!!! I know it's a great loss but I had hoped for another lb as I'd lost 8 lbs by Friday. Still happy though and most definitely going in the right direction. Xx
> 
> 
> congrats on the weight loss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks brunette xxx
> 
> Just did an opk and its almost positive, it's only slightly lighter than the control line, in fact it might be as dark as the control line...took another on another brand and the 2nd line isn't as dark as the control line (almost though, but I'd only just drank a cuppa so was prob a bit watered down) I'll test again this afternoon, hopefully will clearly be positive. I've still got ewcm, so all signs are good.
> 
> Any sign of af brunette xxClick to expand...
> 
> wooo hoooo on the almost positive opk!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Stay strong brunette!!! Maybe you ovulated later?
> 
> Did another opk which was a bit pointless as its no darker...I don't know why I thought doing it a few hours later would make a difference, esp as my per was probably watered down abit. I shall now wait and try again this evening. I'm opk obsessed!!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> i'm opk obsessed too and mine aren't here yet. jeez....
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- cd 12, started teh marathon sat. night for :sex: which may be a good thing! my cp is in fertile position although i can't check cm after all the :sex: i THINK i got a ferning pattern this am, but it's way too early for me to be O'ing. so i'm assuming it was partial. However when i look it up, it almost looked full ferning- but it's just way too soon. so confused.
> 
> did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?Click to expand...

I use the saliva microscope:) as well. It confuses the heck outta me! I tend to get a better ferning patterns in the afternoon than any other time of the day. 
To answer your question, I have no idea why it would give you a fern and then nothing. Did you perhaps eat, drink in between doing the two? 
I think I'll only start using mine from cd13, seeing that I O on cd16/17

Good luck, I hope you O soon:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's ferning? :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Trying to keep my mind busy and off the whole TTC/Pregnancy/AF thing so had a friend and her little boy round today and we baked cakes :)

I met my friend at Antenatal and we got back in touch after we had our little boys via Facebook. We were both 5 days early and there is 3 days between our boys :D So happy we went to class!

Here's the outcome of baking. My son was covered in icing! :lol:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsda533c75.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsb29db227.jpg

There was a lot more cakes but my friend took some home. Banana and Chocolate cupcakes. No good for the diet though!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> What's ferning? :wacko:

Its what you get on an ovulation microscope. You put your saliva on the lens and it gives you a ferning pattern about up to 72 hours before you ovulate. Its cool to see the ferns through the scope.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> I use the saliva microscope:) as well. It confuses the heck outta me! I tend to get a better ferning patterns in the afternoon than any other time of the day.
> To answer your question, I have no idea why it would give you a fern and then nothing. Did you perhaps eat, drink in between doing the two?
> I think I'll only start using mine from cd13, seeing that I O on cd16/17
> 
> Good luck, I hope you O soon:)


thanks hun! i did some research too and it said you can get it 3-4 days prior to o, but it does mean i'll be O'ing this week :happydance: i'm just glad to know that. I think the second time ( i hadn't had anything to eat or drink) i rushed, and may not have been completely dry so i know that apparently affects it too. it was completely dry the first time. i just rushed since i was excited. :) So we will be dtd ALL week now every night and using the soft cups to try to keep the friends inside.



brunettebimbo said:


> What's ferning? :wacko:

What wildchic said. It's absolutely the coolest thing- if you like sciencey stuff. You use one drop of saliva, and when you are about to Ovulate your saliva looks like a fern! yes the plant! it's really cool!!! 

here's a cool photo: bottom one is not fertile, top left is transition period, top right is fertile. :) mine looked more like top left

https://resources.ama.uk.com/glowm_www/graphics/figures/v5/0540/005f.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- your cupcakes look yummy, by the way:)


----------



## CKJ

I swear I'm putting on more weight by being OFF the pill? Def bloated, n my boobs r a bit bigger, how weird?!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Grrrr still no positive opk! If anything the 2nd line is slightly lighter. So disappointed, really thought ovulation was on its way, haven't got as much ewcm and now wondering if my body was trying to ovulate but failed. Guess all I can do is wait and see but at this rate I'm going to run out of opks!!! Cos of my pcos I get very paranoid, maybe O is on its way but is taking its sweet time! Would be easier if we had more control over our bodies!!


----------



## wildchic

I agree Cookie! If only there was an alarm that goes off to tell you that you ovulating! That would be great:) wishful thinking hey? 

Quick question!
Dh must go for the S/A this week and on the form, it says abstain from sexual intercourse for 3-4 days exactly. So, we haven't dtd since last wednesday(long, I know) but we played around yesterday and dh released some spermo's(tmi, sorry). What I want to know is, does that count as abstaining??? I'm so stressed because of this, not sure if it will have an effect on the results.

I would really like some form advice, as google has too much info and I can't tell which to go on!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm pretty sure that wont be classed as abstaining. 

My husband used to be in the army and they were made to abstain during certain training to build their testosterone and that included the good ol' hand job.


----------



## CKJ

Seriously try cbfm-one stick a day is all you r allowed to use, n as it reads two different hormones. N the reading is either low, or high or peak (for Ov) so easier to 'read' what your body is doing than with opks. Sorry they r being a pain for u...mayb just ignore them n just have a month of lots of sex?! Good excuse ;-) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I find OPKs really stressful so we just had sex daily for 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just counted on FF, we've had :sex: 21 times this month :lol:


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm pretty sure that wont be classed as abstaining.
> 
> My husband used to be in the army and they were made to abstain during certain training to build their testosterone and that included the good ol' hand job.

So, you saying that it counts as sexual intercourse? Dh plans to go on Wednesday/Thursday for the S/A, which will make it 3/4 days since he ejaculated. The thing I'm confused about is whether the ejaculation is a form of intercourse?

I don't want anything to go wrong with the results.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think abstaining is anything that makes you come? I think he will be ok if he doesn't again :)


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I just counted on FF, we've had :sex: 21 times this month :lol:

Wow! That's a lot! 
I don't think I'll be able to dtd so much, lol, I'd be so exhausted!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is what I found " The optimum period of abstinence (no sexual activity or ejaculation) before producing a semen sample for analysis is 4 days, however, anywhere between 2 and 5 days will suffice. "


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- thanx for clearing that up for me. I was really worried!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I just counted on FF, we've had :sex: 21 times this month :lol:
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> I don't think I'll be able to dtd so much, lol, I'd be so exhausted!Click to expand...

Yep :lol:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps9784ecb7.png


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> Brunette- thanx for clearing that up for me. I was really worried!

No problem Hun. Glad I could help :)


----------



## CKJ

Brunette, that's how we conceived no.1  not sure if we can manage it these days, but def gna do it as much as poss this week n then every day fri-thurs (so long as hubby doesn't collapse!!) haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hoping its worked this month and that I'm just going to get a late BFP again like I did with my son. My periods have always been regular so this is strange!


----------



## CKJ

When r u testing again n how late r u now? Xx


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- kmfx for you that you get your bfp soon. Maybe history is repeating itself with the late bfp:) 
When will you be a week late?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am 5 days late today so will be a week on Wednesday. I did a Boots test (few pages back) and was sure I could see something but nothing clear enough. BFN on FRER although never got a positive on them with my son :wacko: I have given my last FRER to my husband and told him to hide it until Friday. We are both off work that day so will be able to do it together.

No real signs here, a bit of heartburn and some weird pains in my uterus, kind of like the odd pin prick?


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck brunette, hope that bfp is on its way in the next few days  as far as bding goes we're trying for every second day at the mo. as I don't know when I ov yet (plus I think it varies month to month anyway) its all good practice anyway lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Getting slight cramps now, hope AF isn't on her way! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cramps have stopped :)

Any idea why my Avatar is side ways? It wasn't when I uploaded it! :wacko:

I have work in the morning, I'm shattered but I can't sleep!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> I just counted on FF, we've had :sex: 21 times this month :lol:

LOL!!! tha'ts insane!!! tonight will be 5 days for us, but we're going to every night this week and a few after til we get that confirmed o! so my numbers will be going up soon! just probably no where near 21!


----------



## brunettebimbo

TMI ALERT - Are any of you really swollen inside down there? My cervix is massively swollen today! :wacko:

Also nausea doesn't come close this morning, I nearly threw up twice this morning brushing my teeth!


----------



## Buttercup84

Ouchy on the cervix, but yay for nausea if it means a bfp!
My cm is confusing me no end! I wonder if I ov mega late because when I conceived dd my lmp was 19/2 and she was conceived 17/3 at the very earliest (only time we dtd unprotected) and I had what seemed like watery cm yesterday when it was stickier before. If my cycle is 34 days (average) I'm due on in a week so goodness knows whats going on!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- is your cervix swollen or just the walls of your vagina? The walls of mine sometimes feels swollen, but I can't say that I've noticed that happening to my cervix.

AFM-cd4 today and af is almost done, just a bit of spotting, only when I wipe. Nothing else going on:( Two weeks until O for me! And then another two weeks of waiting!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Both wildchic!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Both wildchic!

Try google-ing 'does a swollen cervix mean pregnancy'(that's if you haven't already). 

Does your cervix pain when you touch it? It could be anything! Maybe you touching it to much? Idk, I'll also google to see what it could be!

I hope its a bfp!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Google says it can be but alsosaysit isn't so who knows! 

I guess we will know soon!


----------



## wildchic

Either way, good luck and I hope you get that bfp:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck Brunette, no idea about the swollen cervix but hoping you get your bfp soon!!!

Buttercup - My cm is confusing me aswell!

Well I've had ewcm which has increased daily, but yesterday evening none at all, and with my opks being dark but not getting any darker I thought maybe ovulation just isn't going to happen (we didn't bd) and now today I have more ewcm so now I wish I had bd'd! I was just in a grump, thought maybe my pcos was playing tricks on me...it still could be for all I know! I'm going to take another opk at 10.30am this morning, so I'll update then (its almost 9am now) xx


----------



## wildchic

Good luck cookie!!! Hope that test shows + today!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Wildchic! Needed the loo so I've taken the opk earlier than planned (plus im impatient) and im now waiting 10 mins for it to develop, so far its looking almost as dark as the control line, and the line started coming up straight away so its looking promising. Damn it! Now I wish we'd bd'd last night!!!! Damn damn damn!


----------



## Cookie1979

Does this opk look positive? Or not quite there yet? Darker than yesterday's x

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/5eb5afac-7d5e-4cb7-807e-68d83d24e55d.jpg


----------



## CKJ

That's pretty positive, I'd def bd anyway!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks CKJ! Will definitely bd tonight, I really honestly thought I'd get no 2nd line at all, with my ewcm going yesterday evening (was obviously still there but not where I could get to it) and the opks not progressing I didn't think ovulation would happen, but now it looks like something is happening. I'll test again this evening, hopefully the line will be even darker.

Oh and you posted about cbfm, and I thought I replied but I couldn't see my post, so if it did go missing I'll reply again...I read up on cbfm's and apparently they aren't suitable for women with PCOS, I dont know if its cos alot of us have high LH levels (I don't) or whether we just have wonky hormones. Don't want to pay out the money though incase it doesn't work, they aren't cheap. Tempted by the cb ovulation sticks, would prefer to see the smiley face rather than squinting at a line. x


----------



## CKJ

Aw sorry, I had read the opposite hence recommending!! In which case I return to my original theory...lots n lots of nookie ;-) xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Ha ha yes, we were doing well, bd'd sat and sun and was going to yesterday but I was in a strop because I thought my body was playing tricks. Will make sure we bd lots now!!! x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- your test line is dark, but not as dark as the control line. You almost there though:) Maybe do another test later, I'm sure it'll go darker:) 

Good luck and you better start bd-ing:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Wildchic - I'll test again this evening and hopefully will be darker! Hope so! Definitely progress though which is good. xx


----------



## wildchic

Definitely a good thing Cookie

you must upload the pic after you test!


----------



## Cookie1979

I will do! I'll take a test when I get in from work. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say your nearly there. Good Luck!!


----------



## Cookie1979

So I went to the shop to get some hayfever tabs and I thought I'd see what ovulation kits they have, and I spare of the moment bought a clear blue ovulation test, you know the one that you put a strip in and it either gives you a blank face, a smiley face or a smiley face with sunshine beams round it, used it straight away when I got back to the office and I got a blank face!!! So according to that Im not fertile at all!! WTF?!?!?! Don't know what to think now, wish I'd never bought the damn thing!!!!


----------



## wildchic

Aww hun, maybe you just missed the surge. I know how disheartening it must feel, but that pic you posted earlier was well on its way to being positive! 

These opk's only work for some women! Like I said in a previous post, in all time we've been ttc, I only got a +opk twice! And I did a lot of opk's. 

I say 'DTD, just to cover yourself'. You don't have to dtd everyday, every second day should be ok. Sperm can live in the cervix for up to 5 days. 

Are you still temping? Maybe should rather invest in a saliva microscope. Its reusable and you can check your saliva any time of the day(provided you don't eat/drink anything for 2-3 hours before doing the test)


----------



## brunettebimbo

BFN on Home Bargains cheapie! :wacko:


----------



## Cookie1979

No I didn't manage to temp, my son has been waking up anywhere between 5am and 6am and the temps were really varying. I will try temping from next cycle, although in an ideal world I wont get to next cycle...I'm far too much of a stress head for all this! lol I really get obsessive.

I googled it and apparently you dont get a smiley face until the 2nd line is as dark as the control so its not positive yet and the fact that I hadn't held my pee in (was drinking water before I went to the shop) led to it being lighter. Really shouldn't have bought it. Oh well, I'll continue using my IC's and then I'll test with the CB once I think I have a positive on the IC, just as a double check. Could kick myself for wasting money, I just grabbed it and went to the counter without giving myself time to think. Its my hayfevers fault, if I didn't have hayfever I wouldn't have gone to the shop for tablets and I wouldn't have been two steps away from the opks! lol

Fingers crossed this evenings opk will give me a positive. 

Sorry for moaning so much, I think I just find with my PCOS because I dont know the length of my cycle so never know when ovulation will happen, I end up waiting and waiting and after a while the waiting just sends me abit crazy. 

I think next cycle maybe I should try the relaxed approach, bd every other day while I have ewcm and see what happens...no opks, I dont think me stressing is going to help anything.


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh no Brunette I'm sorry!!! My af was abit late last cycle and I had evaps like you did and I really just wanted answers, in the end when af arrived I was relieved!! Im not good at waiting as you have probably noticed. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww cookie I'm sorry that happened with the cbfm :-( I was reading today that pcos ladies can have unreliable results with opks due to our high levels of lh. I think I'll look more into it when I'm on the pc later. I've ordered some cheap ones but hoping I can see a pattern in my cm and bbt to help me know when to use them cos i just know I'd burn through the lot in no time otherwise!


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - I dont have high lh levels, thats one thing I know and infact the only thing I do know, I keep seeing 'not suitable for PCOS' when its comes to opks and CBFM, but it never explains the reason. You'll know if you have elevated lh levels, because if you do your 2nd line on your opks will always be fairly dark or if they are really high always positive. When Im not approaching ovulation I dont have a 2nd line at all, so I know mine aren't high, but then I know that high lh levels are caused by high tostesterone levels and my blood tests didn't confirm high tostesterone...which is strange as I have excess hair due to PCOS!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> AFM-cd4 today and af is almost done, just a bit of spotting, only when I wipe. Nothing else going on:( Two weeks until O for me! And then another two weeks of waiting!!!

at least the stupid :witch: is almost gone!!!! hopefully it'll be the last time you see her for a long time!!!! :)



Cookie1979 said:


> Well I've had ewcm which has increased daily, but yesterday evening none at all, and with my opks being dark but not getting any darker I thought maybe ovulation just isn't going to happen (we didn't bd) and now today I have more ewcm so now I wish I had bd'd! I was just in a grump, thought maybe my pcos was playing tricks on me...it still could be for all I know! I'm going to take another opk at 10.30am this morning, so I'll update then (its almost 9am now) xx

my cm looks different at different times of the day too, ff says to only check one time a day and stick to that time. i usually check in the am. Although with this bd'ing every day i can't tell what the hell kind of cm i have! so i'm just doing cp & ferning right now til i get my opks (PLEASE COME TODAY)



Cookie1979 said:


> Does this opk look positive? Or not quite there yet? Darker than yesterday's x
> 
> https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/5eb5afac-7d5e-4cb7-807e-68d83d24e55d.jpg

looks about there hun! just make sure it's as dark, as i can't quite tell from the photo.



Cookie1979 said:


> No I didn't manage to temp, my son has been waking up anywhere between 5am and 6am and the temps were really varying. I will try temping from next cycle, although in an ideal world I wont get to next cycle...I'm far too much of a stress head for all this! lol I really get obsessive.
> 
> I googled it and apparently you dont get a smiley face until the 2nd line is as dark as the control so its not positive yet and the fact that I hadn't held my pee in (was drinking water before I went to the shop) led to it being lighter. Really shouldn't have bought it. Oh well, I'll continue using my IC's and then I'll test with the CB once I think I have a positive on the IC, just as a double check. Could kick myself for wasting money, I just grabbed it and went to the counter without giving myself time to think. Its my hayfevers fault, if I didn't have hayfever I wouldn't have gone to the shop for tablets and I wouldn't have been two steps away from the opks! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed this evenings opk will give me a positive.
> 
> Sorry for moaning so much, I think I just find with my PCOS because I dont know the length of my cycle so never know when ovulation will happen, I end up waiting and waiting and after a while the waiting just sends me abit crazy.
> 
> I think next cycle maybe I should try the relaxed approach, bd every other day while I have ewcm and see what happens...no opks, I dont think me stressing is going to help anything.

don't worry about moaning, that's what we're here for. we support each other right???



brunettebimbo said:


> BFN on Home Bargains cheapie! :wacko:

sorry brunette... :( what dpo are you again? sorry i can't remember a thing anymore!





afm- another partial ferning this am, so that's good. gearing up to O. Bd'ing every night. Temp went down this am so i should be getting ready to jump up in O very soon. I really don't think i'll o til friday but i'm nervous so will probably use the soft cups tonight. if i don't get a bfp after all this sex i'm going to be freaking pissed off lol!


----------



## toria_x

Cookie1979 said:


> Buttercup - I dont have high lh levels, thats one thing I know and infact the only thing I do know, I keep seeing 'not suitable for PCOS' when its comes to opks and CBFM, but it never explains the reason. You'll know if you have elevated lh levels, because if you do your 2nd line on your opks will always be fairly dark or if they are really high always positive. When Im not approaching ovulation I dont have a 2nd line at all, so I know mine aren't high, but then I know that high lh levels are caused by high tostesterone levels and my blood tests didn't confirm high tostesterone...which is strange as I have excess hair due to PCOS!!!

I have always read that with the Clear Blue Advanced OPK, the first time you test, you will always get a blank circle. Not 100% why, something to do with having no records of your surges? Maybe try it a second time and see if its any difference? Just thought I'd mention it! :) x


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> BFN on Home Bargains cheapie! :wacko:

Sorry you got a bfn! Hope af would show or you get your bfp! So you know what's going on!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh really I never knew that! Thank you Toria! I'm going to test this evening, with an IC and see what I get and if the line is good I'll use a CB to confirm, hopefully will get a smiley face.

Thanks Mommyxofxone - I dont think its quite a positive, but its definitely an improvement on yesterdays so Im hoping I get a darker line when I test this evening. Will make sure we bd even if its not positive as I have plenty of ewcm so figure something is happening. Good luck, hope O happens for you soon. x


----------



## Cookie1979

Yay got a smiley face on my clear blue ovulation test!!! Also my ic opk is looking darker!!! :) Finally!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy Internet (evil) cheapies have arrives so I can POAS until hearts content and drive myself even more mad. 

This is today's, slight line but probably another indent!! Come on pinkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## CKJ

Yay!!!!! Cookie get to the bedroom now ;-)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie1979 said:


> Yay got a smiley face on my clear blue ovulation test!!! Also my ic opk is looking darker!!! :) Finally!!!

Must have cross posted so missed this!! 

Yay that's ace. Get shagging!!!! :)


----------



## CKJ

Can't see a link to the test pic brunette? Just me?


----------



## brunettebimbo

All on here! Forgot to add link! :lol:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1945681-6-days-late-indents-bfn.html

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps9c9866c6.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't see anything, sorry hun. I hope its because I'm on my phone!

Cookie- Congrats on the :)face 
Time to get your groove on!!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Cookie1979 said:


> Buttercup - I dont have high lh levels, thats one thing I know and infact the only thing I do know, I keep seeing 'not suitable for PCOS' when its comes to opks and CBFM, but it never explains the reason. You'll know if you have elevated lh levels, because if you do your 2nd line on your opks will always be fairly dark or if they are really high always positive. When Im not approaching ovulation I dont have a 2nd line at all, so I know mine aren't high, but then I know that high lh levels are caused by high tostesterone levels and my blood tests didn't confirm high tostesterone...which is strange as I have excess hair due to PCOS!!!

Ahh thanks for the info Cookie, I was hoping you might know some more about it and its good to know that OPKs still work for some PCOS ladies :thumbup: Glad to hear you got a smiley face too, hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thank you Buttercup! Well I think with pcos in general problems vary so widely from woman to woman... I mean we are led to believe that we will have fertility issues, and I have ALOT of problems caused by PCOS but I conceived my son without even trying so it just goes to show you never know. X

Sorry you got a bfn brunette. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Yay got a smiley face on my clear blue ovulation test!!! Also my ic opk is looking darker!!! :) Finally!!!

wooo hooo! get to it!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

feeling good for us for august ladies!!!


----------



## CKJ

Eee got my 1st high day today on my monitor!!! Doesn't mean TOO much as u often get 5ish days of highs in the first month using it which makes sense as I'm on day11 n I norm Ov around day 18 but still woohoo lol


----------



## Cookie1979

The let's hope August is a good month for us! 

CKJ - a high is a good sign!! X


----------



## wildchic

CKJ- Yay for the high:)

Mommyxofxone- I really hope August is the month! Its DH'S birthday the 9th, but I'll only O the 11/12, but I'm hoping we'll conceive, so I can give dh a late birthday gift!

AFM- I'm having hectic cramps in my legs! I always get them, but not this bad! I also phoned the lab to make a booking for dh's S/A and they said we'll only get it back next week! Aaagh! Why do always have to wait? That's all I seem to be doing lately!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ouch leg cramps are awful! I find standing up mid cramp helps!

Yay for ovulating!! :happydance:

AFM still no AF and still BFN :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Aww Brunette it must be terribly frustrating.

Ouch Wild, leg cramps are horrible, I've suffered on and off with it myself (supposed to be one of the many symptoms of PCOS) but the worst was when I was heavily pregnant with my son, my god it hurt!!

AFM - We bd'd last night after getting my smiley face on my cb ovulation test but my hubby seemed reluctant to dtd, I have to admit the impression Im getting is that he feels abit used. I haven't had much of a sex drive in a while and our love life hasn't been wonderful so I understand why he feels like this. I think I need to make more effort inbetween the baby making, instead of waiting for him to intiate sex...I guess its not fair on him, he's made to feel like I only want it because I want a baby...which is partly true, but I guess my lack of sex drive really hasn't done us any favours.

Tomorrow I can say Im 1 dpo, I've very excited!!!! lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby was the same with me Cookie. My sex drive seems to have disappeared again! 

Yep it's extremely frustrating.


----------



## wildchic

I am the same lately! Sex drive gone! 

When its not fertile time sex is always fun, but when the fertile window is here, its not so much fun! Isn't your sex drive suppose to increase when you O? 

I totally get you Cookie! It may be that sex is more of a 'we must' than 'we want to'? Idk, but its not good for any relationship!


----------



## Cookie1979

My sex drive doesn't ever seem to increase, actually saying that when I'm on the 20-1 cream which is (progesterone and estrogen) my sex drive does increase, I've started using it again today (I dont know whether it was the cream last cycle or the inositol that has helped me ovulate early so Im using it again just incase) so hopefully I will see a difference and we can make sex about fun and not about having a baby. I dont think its fun when it feels like you have to do it, at one point we were having sex like once a month, its nothing to do with my hubby and not finding him attractive, its me, I just dont have a sex drive...I used to but I dont know what has happened. Definitely being a Mum made a difference, certainly through the week Im tired and just want to go to bed to sleep. TTC has actually made me realise the lack of sex is a problem and it does inpact on our relationship. I have to admit we don't have the perfect relationship, we've had some issues which we dont seem to deal with very well, its nothing serious, we trust eachother completely and I know he is there for me no matter what, but I think niggly things just end up escalating.

Sorry I'm waffling on again. Just been thinking about things and I recognise now that the lack of sex has impacted our relationship, whereas I think before I buried my head in the sand and ignored it.


----------



## CKJ

I get where u r coming from cookie! N I'm making the effort this month to try n enjoy sex n have it every day (b4 dd this was common but nowadays we'd both rather sleep!!) however I find the more I do it the better my sex drive so I'm trying to express this to hubby so he doesn't think it's just for baby making. It's good motivation tho so just hope once pg n after baby no.2 we can get back to it! 

We had such a struggle at the start of newborn stage n then it all came to a head when bubs was 1, we've worked thro it n r stronger for it but I really like where we r now n I hope baby no.2 makes us not breaks us!!


----------



## wildchic

Waffle away Cookie, that's why we here!

I know where you coming from. I don't think any relationship is perfect. We just have to find a way to work through certain things in our lives.

I've read that a lot of couples have this problem while ttc(the sex thing), so we're not alone, there's so many women probably going through the same thing. 

Chin up Cookie, I believe that things always work out the way they suppose to! So be strong.
:hugs:


----------



## CKJ

Interesting-I've felt a little crampy yest n today so did an opk (on top of the cbfm ) n got the palest of pink lines, now I know that's a neg but as I got the high with the cbfm ill b really interested to see if its the normal build up or if this month I do actually Ov a little earlier!


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed CKJ! Hopefully you will ovulate abit earlier. I know how annoying it is to ovulate abit later, its not nice having to wait that bit longer than everyone else. I know with mine I got a light line about 4/5 days before my positive, but women do vary, last cycle my surge was quicker, but this cycle seemed to take ages. Very good sign that your getting a high on your monitor though so I reckon 5 days at most til you get a positive, but hopefully less.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol i actually don't like sex. i'm just one of those people. sad, but whatever, used to it now. So my sex drive is pretty non-existent. 

I have to say too ladies if any of you make it into next cycle (and i hope you don't as i hope we all get bfps) you should consider the soft cups. they are fantastic. you know when you usually bd you kind of, ahem, leak a lot after and such? i hate that. well if you use a soft cup it can stay in all night, and all of the sperm friends stay in where they're supposed to. they go into the cervix easier as they're next to it ALL night and when i take it out in the am, there is hardly any left, and i don't leak anything. I love mine, seriously. i sound like a bad infomercial. but im serious, probably the best thing i've gotten. 

As for ferning, still partial, temp went down again this am, i'm gearing up for that O, which should be on friday. hopefully my opks will be here today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I found during O my sex drive was crazy but since its been decreasing! 

This is today's test, not much to see but had it tweaked 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsdd60444b.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/image_zps76acb39b.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

i can sort of see it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is another tweak 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsd5389952.png

The last 6 days the tweakers have only seen indents on my tests but the last 2 she has found visible lines but with dye runs. Hoping that's a good thing!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry to bombard. I'm just starting to hope!! Here's a test I did this afternoon

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsb88eeaec.png


----------



## Cookie1979

I can see something on the last test Brunette, but its so faint I can't say for sure. Try again tomorrow with your first wee, if it is the start of a bfp maybe the concentrate of it in your wee will be high enough to get a better line. Fingers crossed for you!

I've had a big glob of yellowish cm, its like jelly (sorry tmi) so I did some googling and apparently its the most fertile type of cm! I'm hoping it was present (but further up) yesterday when we dtd. Quite a good sign though and hopefully ovulation is happening today! Hope so anyway. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

One was FMU, one SMU and the last was about half an hour ago. 

Yep gloopy CM is most fertile. Could you stretch it between your fingers?


----------



## Cookie1979

it wasn't stretchy, it was more jelly like and like invincable cm!! lol Never seen it before, but then again I guess apart from last cycle I've never taken any notice of my cm...I was under the illusion that I didn't produce any....how wrong was I!!

Sorry being dumb, whats FMU and SMU...when you tell me I'm going to say of course and it will be obvious but I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The stretchy it is the more fertile it is apparently!

FMU - First morning urine
SMU - Second morning urine!

I didn't know to begin with either :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm learning.

I've got loads of ewcm aswell, I dont seem to lack in the cm department but this is the first time its come out in globs. Apparently the book 'Take Control of your Fertility' describes the cm like my cm as being the most fertile...not entirely sure but definitely something going on in there, so I'm going to just assume its positive stuff!!! lol

I hope you get a clearer line very soon Brunette xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would definitely say so!! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- that cm you're describing, sounds good, plus you got the :) face yesterday! Good luck and I hope this cycle you'll get a :bfp:

Brunette- I can see a line, but very, very faint. Good luck hun, I hope its your bfp!!!

Mommyxofxone- I second you on the soft-cups. I used it last cycle, only twice though. But its the best for the leaking spermo's! It keeps it up there and you can move freely, without worrying. I also recommend it ladies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i can't tell what cm i have when we're :sex: as much as we are.


----------



## Cookie1979

I think I need to try the softcups next cycle as alot does seem to come out despite me trying to lie with my legs in the air!! Not the most attractive of poses!!! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you put pictures under your hips?

Loads used to leak before TTC but once we started I started putting pillows under my bum and not moving for about half an hour and none leaked!


----------



## Buttercup84

Sounds promising cookie! I have that book on the way can't wait to get it and have a read 
CKJ I find the same thing the more often I have sex the more I want it, good for ttc of course but hoping we can make it a longer term thing cos we were both guilty of not initiating things enough before ttc :-/


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> I think I need to try the softcups next cycle as alot does seem to come out despite me trying to lie with my legs in the air!! Not the most attractive of poses!!! lol

i sometimes do that anyway for a few minutes lol! then roll onto my tummy. 



brunettebimbo said:


> Do you put pictures under your hips?
> 
> Loads used to leak before TTC but once we started I started putting pillows under my bum and not moving for about half an hour and none leaked!

lol you wrote pictures the first time, so i got this image of me doing that with all these photos under my butt !!! :haha:

and i still leaked with the pillow. it was terrible. i leak SO bad i have to wear a light days pad or i'll get it all over the sheets, and then the next day it goes through panties and through pants so i have a big wet spot as it drips ALL day long. disgusting!!! so i really like that with soft cups i don't have that problem.




afm- opks JUST came!!!! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: that is a lot of leakage!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: that is a lot of leakage!!

lol i know!!! it makes me think there is something wrong with my body as i've never heard anyone say it happens to them like that. i mean it's like there is NO way i could get pregnant with it all running wild in my pants is there?! :shrug:

i don't get it. It's gross. :(


----------



## wildchic

That is a lot if it leaks right through and that being the next day! 

During O time, I usually lay with my legs in the air and then dh shoves pillows under me and I stay that way for half an hour and I go to sleep until I wake up and go to the loo to wipe it away. Once my DD walked in while my legs were in the air and asked 'mommy, what you doing?' And I had to say I'm doing exercise and she to did it, lol. 
But on other days, I usually just wipe it away and put a liner on.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i wish!!! not fair you ladies don't have this problem lol!!!


O cramps just started :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can't sleep again *yawn*


----------



## Buttercup84

Af arrived just now so I'm out for testing, onwards and upwards to our next and first full cycle though! Also my cycle was 29 days which is shorter than normal, I'm dieting and have lost 7lbs since this time last month so maybe its paying off already in regulating my cycles a bit! 

Hope u get some sleep brunette!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Buttercup84 said:


> Af arrived just now so I'm out for testing, onwards and upwards to our next and first full cycle though! Also my cycle was 29 days which is shorter than normal, I'm dieting and have lost 7lbs since this time last month so maybe its paying off already in regulating my cycles a bit!
> 
> Hope u get some sleep brunette!

:hugs: hun about af but awesome about the rest!!! all the best this cycle!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Buttercup! Good news about the cycle length though!

I'm up already! Fell asleep about midnight and woke 5.45! Going to be tired today!


----------



## wildchic

Sorry about af buttercup!
Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Cookie1979

Awww sorry Buttercup but fab that a little weightloss has helped your cycle, onto the next cycle!!! :) Good luck xxx

Anything today Brunette?

How is everyone else doing? I'm doing 1 dpo!! Yay!! lol


----------



## CKJ

Woo cookie!! Good luck!!!

Second high on monitor today...not sure how long we can keep up daily sex for tho haha hope I peak soon!

Have u tested again brunette??


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- Yay for being 1dpo! Good luck and I hope this is your cycle to get a BFP:)

CKJ- hope you dtd! How would you know when you actually O with the cbfm? I'm just curious! 

Brunette- anything happen yet? Af or BFP? Good luck either way:)

AFM- cd6 not much going on right now. Although, I had those leg cramps yesterday and it went into my lower pelvic area. I also had this brown stretchy cm when I went to the loo. 
Do you think its left over from af???
We also dropped off dh's spermo's at the fertility clinic and will only get the results next Thursday:(


----------



## CKJ

Wild chic u get 'high' days leading up then u get two 'peak' days where Ov will take place either within or v shortly after. Norm u get 1-5 high days then a peak n it gets more precise as monitor learns ur cycle, as its my first month I could well get the full 5 days of high if not more, had cramps yesterday tho so I'd guess it won't longer than 5 days, hope not lol
Xx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx for clearing that up for me CKJ! Well I hope O comes sooner for you though. Good luck!!!

Baby Dust to us all this August!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - I think the clear blue ovulation test is similar it gives you high fertility and then peak for 2 days, although only difference is it doesn't remember past cycles, which is what the cbfm does I think. Not that I got to experience that as went straight to peak, but thats my own fault for waiting to buy it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still no AF. Boobs are really sore at the side. Slight nausea on and off. I'm just nipping to the bank now for work. Tempted to buy a Boots test whilst I'm out!


----------



## CKJ

Do it brunette!!!


----------



## wildchic

Go for it brunette! I would've done a thousand tests if I was late, lol!

Good luck if you test!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Superdrug! Awful dye run across it. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps3d17a155.jpg


----------



## CKJ

Can't see anything but am on my phone! Can u? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I dunno. I think I have line eye after so many!!


----------



## CKJ

U r so patient, I'd b banging on the GPs door for a blood test lol


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't see anything Brunette! Sorry :(

Just arranged to go see my friend and her new born baby on Monday...I think its safe to say its going to make me broody! Been ages since I've held a baby, not since my niece was one, and she's going to be 2 this year.

Am I still only on 1 dpo? I'd like to be at least 10 dpo now please! lol x


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't see anything hun. Like CKJ said, I'd be the same! Go get blood work! Its the only way you'd know for sure!

Cookie- my brothers g/friend had a baby beginning July and when I held the baby, it felt weird! One would never say my DD was a baby, coz I didn't know how to handle the baby. Lol for wanting to be 10dpo, don't we all wish we could skip the whole tww and just test and we would get a result! Ha, wishful thinking!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't be sorry girls. Would rather you be honest. I have awful line eye after looking after so many tests!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Awww sorry Buttercup but fab that a little weightloss has helped your cycle, onto the next cycle!!! :) Good luck xxx
> 
> Anything today Brunette?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I'm doing 1 dpo!! Yay!! lol


hurrah 1 dpo!!! you've entered the next waiting stage! lol



wildchic said:


> Cookie- Yay for being 1dpo! Good luck and I hope this is your cycle to get a BFP:)
> 
> CKJ- hope you dtd! How would you know when you actually O with the cbfm? I'm just curious!
> 
> Brunette- anything happen yet? Af or BFP? Good luck either way:)
> 
> AFM- cd6 not much going on right now. Although, I had those leg cramps yesterday and it went into my lower pelvic area. I also had this brown stretchy cm when I went to the loo.
> Do you think its left over from af???
> We also dropped off dh's spermo's at the fertility clinic and will only get the results next Thursday:(

probably still left over from af. i get that sometimes. hope dh's sperm gets a good result!



wildchic said:


> Brunette- I don't see anything hun. Like CKJ said, I'd be the same! Go get blood work! Its the only way you'd know for sure!
> 
> Cookie- my brothers g/friend had a baby beginning July and when I held the baby, it felt weird! One would never say my DD was a baby, coz I didn't know how to handle the baby. Lol for wanting to be 10dpo, don't we all wish we could skip the whole tww and just test and we would get a result! Ha, wishful thinking!

My sil let me hold her baby in october. And i have to say i felt really odd too. maybe because i was out of baby mode? it didn't feel right.

but i feel weird holding other people's babies anyway. 



brunette i don't see a line i'm sorry :(




afm- partial ferning, but that's it. looks like less ferning than before. don't know what that means either. temps are still low and looking like they're about to shoot up with the o surge so fx'd i get that positive test tonight. once that's done, and the o is confirmed and we bd'd each day i think i'll be alright and be less stressed. 

i'm exhausted today. dh said he didn't think as much came out on tuesday evening so he asked to skip last night to make sure he had enough for the three days after following the pos opk. I dind't relaly mind lol it's nice to have a small break and not make it all about business you know?


----------



## wildchic

mommyxofxone said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sorry Buttercup but fab that a little weightloss has helped your cycle, onto the next cycle!!! :) Good luck xxx
> 
> Anything today Brunette?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I'm doing 1 dpo!! Yay!! lol
> 
> 
> hurrah 1 dpo!!! you've entered the next waiting stage! lol
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Cookie- Yay for being 1dpo! Good luck and I hope this is your cycle to get a BFP:)
> 
> CKJ- hope you dtd! How would you know when you actually O with the cbfm? I'm just curious!
> 
> Brunette- anything happen yet? Af or BFP? Good luck either way:)
> 
> AFM- cd6 not much going on right now. Although, I had those leg cramps yesterday and it went into my lower pelvic area. I also had this brown stretchy cm when I went to the loo.
> Do you think its left over from af???
> We also dropped off dh's spermo's at the fertility clinic and will only get the results next Thursday:(Click to expand...
> 
> probably still left over from af. i get that sometimes. hope dh's sperm gets a good result!
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Brunette- I don't see anything hun. Like CKJ said, I'd be the same! Go get blood work! Its the only way you'd know for sure!
> 
> Cookie- my brothers g/friend had a baby beginning July and when I held the baby, it felt weird! One would never say my DD was a baby, coz I didn't know how to handle the baby. Lol for wanting to be 10dpo, don't we all wish we could skip the whole tww and just test and we would get a result! Ha, wishful thinking!Click to expand...
> 
> My sil let me hold her baby in october. And i have to say i felt really odd too. maybe because i was out of baby mode? it didn't feel right.
> 
> but i feel weird holding other people's babies anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> brunette i don't see a line i'm sorry :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm- partial ferning, but that's it. looks like less ferning than before. don't know what that means either. temps are still low and looking like they're about to shoot up with the o surge so fx'd i get that positive test tonight. once that's done, and the o is confirmed and we bd'd each day i think i'll be alright and be less stressed.
> 
> i'm exhausted today. dh said he didn't think as much came out on tuesday evening so he asked to skip last night to make sure he had enough for the three days after following the pos opk. I dind't relaly mind lol it's nice to have a small break and not make it all about business you know?Click to expand...

I thought it was from af, thanx for putting my mind at ease!
As for the ferning, it can happen a few days before O, so if you had the full ferning and its less now, maybe you will O in a day or so. So, good luck with all the bd-ing:) and I know what you mean bby how nice it is to have a small break!


----------



## mommyxofxone

it was partial ferning and getting less and less! hope it gets to be full soon. unless thats considered my full???


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ouch! Just had really sharp crippling pains. I'm fed up of this wait now :( 

I'm having more symptoms daily, I don't know if they are all in my head but its driving me mad. I've always been regular. I've only been late once and that's when I was pregnant with my son. 

There is no point going to the Doctors yet. They told me I wasn't pregnant with my son. The test they sent to the hospital came back negative!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - Well it does happen and you've proven it when you got pregnant with your son, your pregnancy took a while to show up on a test. I know a lady who was 6 weeks gone by the time she got her bfp. Maybe leave it til next week and if still nothing then go to the doctor and explain your history. Fingers crossed you get answers very soon. Xx

Mommyxofxone - hope you ovulate very soon. I find the time around ovulation quite stressful but I think that's because of my varying cycles and this all being new to me. Easy to think the worst. 

Nothing to report from camp cookie - just waiting. Did an opk last night and it was already fading so my surges are fairly quick. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

How long are your cycles usually?

I have a FRER for tomorrow's FMU and then I have a Superdrug test for in a few days. I all else fails I will get a Boots test for next week coz that's what I got my BFP on for my son


----------



## CKJ

Ladies...I think I may have broken my husband LOL 5days of sex plus a heat wave n he's dying poor sod, had to mention in hushed tones that I could keep getting high days for a bit n then there's still the peak etc to go haha ...he's asked me to pick up some lucozade haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Mine was the same!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am thick! I am on CD36 today. My cycles are usually 28-32 days so I am either 4 or 8 days late. I have a feeling when I was pregnant with my son that I counted the days late from CD32 meaning I didn't get my BFP until CD43! That's still a week away yet!!


----------



## wildchic

CKJ said:


> Ladies...I think I may have broken my husband LOL 5days of sex plus a heat wave n he's dying poor sod, had to mention in hushed tones that I could keep getting high days for a bit n then there's still the peak etc to go haha ...he's asked me to pick up some lucozade haha

Ha, my dh won't go more than 3 days in a row! If I'm lucky anyways! Our lives are way to crazy atm with me studying and all! Better stock up on the lucozade!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm off to bed now girls. I'm knackered! Only managed to sleep about midnight to 5.45 last night! 

FRER in the morning so fingers crossed! Fed up of all this waiting!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck Brunette and please update your results!

Nity-nite:)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Mommyxofxone - hope you ovulate very soon. I find the time around ovulation quite stressful but I think that's because of my varying cycles and this all being new to me. Easy to think the worst.
> 
> Nothing to report from camp cookie - just waiting. Did an opk last night and it was already fading so my surges are fairly quick.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.

thanks hun me too, my cycles are stupid and vary too. so, i still could be a few days away. relaly hoping its within the next two or three though.



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm off to bed now girls. I'm knackered! Only managed to sleep about midnight to 5.45 last night!
> 
> FRER in the morning so fingers crossed! Fed up of all this waiting!

night!!!! can't wait to see your bfp in the am!




afm- still a damn negative bfp. hate it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awake already!


----------



## Cookie1979

Your an early bird Brunette! :) Then again so am I...although probably not quite that early! Maybe you should hold off testing til next week, otherwise you are going to be spending a fortune on tests.

CKJ - That made me laugh! That's the trouble with these monitors you can get a high for a while!!

Well I'm not a happy bunny, I noticed that my CB Ovulation test still had the smiley face 
(its supposed to appear for 8 mins then disappear) so I thought I'd use a stick and see if it worked and then got rid of the smiley face...nope its broken, doesn't work at all! So I had used the damn thing 2 times and its stopped working already! Really not impressed, I dont have the receipt, so I'm going to call the customer care line, going to have to wait til Monday as they are only open til 3pm and I'm at work and theres no privacy here and dont really want to talk about ovulation sticks at work (esp as Im the only female in my department) so Im off Monday so I'll call then. At the moment I feel like I might aswell have thrown money in the bin because it was such a waste of money. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not up out if choice. I just can't sleep :(

That sucks!! They should hopefully sort it for you. I'd be so annoyed!

I'm gonna test again maybe Monday with my last Superdrug test. I have a few IC's left too. 

Hubby and I have 10 days off from today, just going to have a few days out and stuff. It's Hubby's birthday on Tuesday too :)


----------



## CKJ

Still just a high on monitor BUT did a quick opk n it's getting darker  last month it went from stark white to positive so I hope this gradual development shows my body is now pill hormone free as this is what happened b4 my dd, I got a pale n the next day it was solid. I'm also feeling a bit nauseous (I get nauseous when I Ov) so hoping ill get a peak tomoz or sun latest! It's a few days earlier than usual for me but I'm not complaining lol


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - my cycle was very similar last cycle, my opk line jumped from a very pale line to a positive and I just didn't feel good about that cycle, I dont know why, but this cycle it was alot more gradual (took 4 or 5 days for it to go positive), all the signs were good and I feel quite good about this cycle, and confident that I have ovulated. Hopefully our bodies are working better this cycle. xx


----------



## CKJ

Fingers crossed cookie!!!! Really hope this is both our cycles  but I agree gradual seems like our bodies r properly preparing lol


----------



## Buttercup84

That sucks cookie, fc they replace it for you and throw in some vouchers too ;-)


----------



## Cookie1979

Hope so Buttercup! Fingers crossed. x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Your an early bird Brunette! :) Then again so am I...although probably not quite that early! Maybe you should hold off testing til next week, otherwise you are going to be spending a fortune on tests.
> 
> CKJ - That made me laugh! That's the trouble with these monitors you can get a high for a while!!
> 
> Well I'm not a happy bunny, I noticed that my CB Ovulation test still had the smiley face
> (its supposed to appear for 8 mins then disappear) so I thought I'd use a stick and see if it worked and then got rid of the smiley face...nope its broken, doesn't work at all! So I had used the damn thing 2 times and its stopped working already! Really not impressed, I dont have the receipt, so I'm going to call the customer care line, going to have to wait til Monday as they are only open til 3pm and I'm at work and theres no privacy here and dont really want to talk about ovulation sticks at work (esp as Im the only female in my department) so Im off Monday so I'll call then. At the moment I feel like I might aswell have thrown money in the bin because it was such a waste of money. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> xx

that's terrible!!! oh my gosh for the price of these things they'd be getting an ear full from me!!!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not up out if choice. I just can't sleep :(
> 
> That sucks!! They should hopefully sort it for you. I'd be so annoyed!
> 
> I'm gonna test again maybe Monday with my last Superdrug test. I have a few IC's left too.
> 
> Hubby and I have 10 days off from today, just going to have a few days out and stuff. It's Hubby's birthday on Tuesday too :)

oh that sounds great brunette!!!!! :)




afm: temp is going up and no ferning this am. not even partial. but it's seemingly harder than i remember? you have to have the exact amount of saliva or it doesn't work. Had a neg on my opk last night. doesn't seem like any fertile cm either. it looks creamy. cramping and sore bbs so probably still coming but doesn't make me feel very confident seeing the temp go up today.


----------



## Cookie1979

mummyxofxone - sorry you aren't getting any ferning...I dont understand ferning but I'm assuming you need it to be ferning. Fingers crossed you get positive signs very soon.

Oh dear I just found myself looking at a local selling site on facebook and seeing baby stuff and thinking oh would need to buy that and that and that...hmmm I think its a little early to be thinking about baby stuff, I should probably get pregnant first!!! lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol cookie we can't help the baby stuff i have most of what i need and my head is already like ohhhh well i need that ad that and that..... same. probably should get pg first!!!! baby mode though. can't stop it once it starts!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

My hubby was pretty adament that we weren't going to have another so we sold alot of stuff, I kept hold of the more expensive things, firstly being his pushchair because it was expensive and the nursing chair. My sister in law kept most of her daughters stuff so I can borrow plenty of them, and anything else shouldn't cost too much. I feel like I should add i shall borrow IF we manage to fall, like I don't want to jinx it by being overly confident. x


----------



## wildchic

Mommyxofxone- if all the ferning is gone, maybe you did O yesterday with the temp rise today! I'll be stalking your chart to see if O is confirmed!

Cookie- I kept most of the things from DD, other things we'd have to buy. I to have that moments when there's a ad on tv and I tell Dh 'that's something we gonna have to get' lol, coz like you said we need to get pregnant first! 

I'm getting very impatient with waiting, I just wanna be preggies already! Oh well, guess it'll happen when it meant to! I'm only on cd7, 9/10 days until Ovulation! I'll be counting down the days!

Have a good weekend ladies:)


----------



## wildchic

Ladies, I just want to know if this is normal!

I had a bit of brown stretchy cm yesterday(cd6) and think its left over from af. But I had clear stretchy cm today(only once when I wiped). Dh and I dtd this morning, could it be from that? It only happened once when I wiped, but when I went to the loo before that, there wasn't anything. I'm really confused!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sperm won't stretch if that makes you feel any better :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in a horrible mood today, everything and everyone is irritating me. My heads banging and I could just sit and cry :(


----------



## CKJ

Hmm just tried a second opk for the hell of it but urine v diluted n opk was totally blank. Surely it's a dodgy test since the one I did this morn was significantly darker than Wednesdays, my monitor is high n I have very obvious ovulation symptoms all of which I've had today. Will just stick with monitor in future but had cheapie opks left over lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh jeez i'm so guilty with 'future baby window shopping' too :blush: We've kept most of DD's things so it's only really clothes that we'll 'need' as such if we have a boy next time but i'm sure even if we have another girl i'll want to buy some stuff that's just for her.
What are we all thinking as far as finding out the gender next time? We found out with DD but hoping we manage to stay team yellow next time :thumbup:

:hugs: brunette, I know it's been a tough few days for you with the confusing tests and this sticky weather can't be helping either.

One of the girls at work just had a MC, I feel terrible for her :cry: She was burgled a month ago after just moving into the house a few weeks before so she's not had the best year so far. She told our manager to tell everyone discreetly so that no-one asks her why she's been off. Really hope she's doing as well as can be expected, hate that such horrible things happen to good people :growlmad:


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - it's prob because your wee was too diluted...I had two lots of opks plus my cb ovulation test and I got a positive on the cb, positive on one type of opk and a negative on another type (all with the same wee) overboard possibly but it was the dodgy one I used first and thought no way it can't be negative so used another type of opk and then the cb to confirm. I'm glad I didn't have just one type of opk otherwise I might be thinking I never got a positive. Go with the cbfm, that's more reliable

Brunette - it's not surprising that you are in a bad mood, the most patient person would be feeling highly strung by now. 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buttercup we will be booking a gender scan. I'm far too impatient. We found out at 15 weeks last time :)


----------



## CKJ

We found out at 16 weeks too brunette!! Ill wait til 20weeks this time (if I can) but know I won't b able to wait longer haha

N thanks cookie, good to know its not just me!! Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

I think I'm leaning towards not finding out, with our son we were both very eager to find out the gender, but the more I think about it the more I think I'd like the surprise. The only downside to that is I do like to be organised, so would mean I wouldn't be able to get everything organised but that's not a real biggy. I'd have to decorate in gender neutral colours, I think I could handle that. Lol


----------



## lilly_bum

Hi girls :) can I join please im claire 23 and we have just officially started ttc for no 2 :) we have a beautiful 14 month old baby girl who is just awsome we would really love her to have a sibling close in age so fx I have an underactive thyroid so my cycles can be quite tricky :( but have been ok so far I am 7dpo and ofcoarse already testing :) xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Glad you could join us!!! The girls on here are a lovely bunch. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiya :)


----------



## lilly_bum

Yayyy :) xxx


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Clair:)
fx that it wont take you long to get pregnant!
Are you doing/using anything to speed up the process?
Like Cookie said, the ladies on here are AWESOME!!!


With DD,we werent actually ttc and just found out that its a girl by chance. WHEN we conceive, i guess i'd want to the gender, coz we hoping for a boy:) but will be happy with a girl!


----------



## lilly_bum

Hi :) wre just using opks atm I was going to start checking my cp but I get really scared to touch inside that area since having lo is that wierd? :) I had a pos opk on the 18th so guessing I ovd the 20th as I had loads if cramps.

I really really dont want to find out next time with lilly we found out at 16 weeks which I kind off regreted so next time will be a surprise :) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've been doing a little swaying. Taking magnesium and cranberry, cutting back on potatoes, red meat and caffeine etc. We will be happy with either but with this being our last baby it would be nice to have a girl. If the swaying doesn't sway girl then we are obviously meant to have boys and we will be happy either way. 

If you were to read my pregnancy journal you would see that I found out my son was a boy, I was fine until my friends found out the same day they were having girls. I think I was scared more than anything. I've only really been around girls and it was scared of the unknown. The next day after it sunk in I couldn't have been more excited. 

My little boy is one of the sweetest, kind, funny little boys I have ever met and if we have another little boy that is even half as amazing as him we will be truly blessed!


----------



## Cookie1979

I really want a girl, and I have to admit one of the reasons that I don't want to find out the gender is because I'm worried that if I do I'll be disappointed to find out its a boy, whereas if a boy is put in my arms there is no way I'd be disappointed. Does that sound stupid? I'd be happy no matter the gender, but doesn't change the fact that I want a girl. I'm not doing any gender swaying, what will be will be...anyway it's all about whether the girl or boy sperm gets there first, I read that girl sperm lives longer and boys are faster but that isn't true for me as we had a boy and we'd had sex about 4 days before ovulation. X


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies. Mind if i join? Im Jess 23, hubby - Rob 29. We've a beautiful son who is 2years 2months old. 
Were TTC#2 after stopping BCP in May'13 and im on CD11 of my 3rd cycle :) Quite a fast decision as we were going to wait another 1-2years after knee surgery i need but ive put my life on hold for 7 years because of these problems so its about time i do what I want! I want my babies close. Just wish we TTC over a year ago when we wanted to :/

Ive started BBT properly this month, CM as of today and OPKs 

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies, & hopefully be bump buddies soon! xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Jess!! As I said in a previous post the ladies on here are lovely. We were just talking about finding out the gender, would you find out with number 2 or wait and have a surprise? I'm leaning towards surprise. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Jess :)


----------



## Jess812

Thanks :)

OOO thats a hard one, i wanted a surprise 1st time but at 12weeks i was dying to know lol.

Id love a surprise but id like to know as if girl i can get loads stuff bought. Ive kept everything from my son so would be easier for having a 2nd boy.

Rob would want to find out, but il try for a surprise ;) its to hard not to know! x


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome Lilly and jess, glad to have you both join us 
Part of me wants a boy to have one of each but a sister for dd would be awesome too, plus we could use all her girly stuff again! I have a feeling I'll have another girl but I really don't mind either way.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm off to bed girls. My head is still banging :( Feels like its going to explode if I bend forward!

Busy day tomorrow, Housework in the morning and hopefully get Tristan to nap then he is off to a party then we are all going home for showers and getting ready for a family meal at 4pm! I'm driving so I have an excuse for not drinking just incase!


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Jess:)

Before we found out we were having a girl, we wanted a boy, but we got a girl and she's one of a kind! We are now ttc a boy and tried the gender swaying, but we didn't get pregnant, so now we going with the flow! Whatever we get, I know we'll be happy. Its kinda hard when you ttc #2, coz most want the opposite to what they already have, make any sense?

Anyway, I have a feeling that my next will be a girl. Do any of you ladies have that feeling that you 'just know' what you'll get next?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think probably a boy. We've already got one boy and hubby has 2 other older boys.


----------



## Jess812

im not sure what i think il have! Id like another boy as its easier with buying stuff, hopefully get on well with DS. But id love a girl because ive not got a DD! So either is totally fine. I think somedays id prefer a boy then otherdays want a girl lol. get what i mean?

When you was pregnant did you just know what you was having? Before my 12wk scan i just felt/knew i was carrying a boy. Around 16wk i felt guilty incase i was having a girl but stuck into my head i was carrying a boy... i was right though :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi jess :wave:

wildchic pretty positive i haven't o'd yet. All the signs aren't there. no ferning, no positive opk, i have creamy cm, i just don't think it's here yet. could be a few more days. :( bding tonight just in case.


----------



## CKJ

Welcome to our newcomers!!

Bit gutted this morn, still just a high on the monitor, hubby's gutted lol we totally peaked too early with the love making!! We r both shattered but feel I can't have a day off now we r so close lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm sorry CKJ, hopefully you'll get that high tomorrow.

Yes I just had a feeling we were having a boy, then had a dream that I was having a boy and felt totally comvinced. Within a day of me dreaming I was having a boy my dad dreamt I was having a boy too. Maybe we've got the sight!! Lol

I was always convinced that if we had another that we'd have a girl but now I'm not so sure...I don't want to get my hopes up.

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just knew I was having a boy, I wasn't shocked when he flashed his willy on the ultrasound :lol:

Well I don't think AF is going to be arriving anytime soon (fingers crossed) as my temperature has shot up twice! Yesterday it was 36.86 and today it's 36.99!


----------



## Buttercup84

I had strong feelings I was having a girl but everyone else guessed boy so I started second guessing myself and only had a boys name picked before 20 weeks but she was indeed a girl!


----------



## lilly_bum

I would have swore I was having a boy but nope :) 

Well im 8 dpo and feel like crap woke up all stuffy with a coldsore which I never get :( lilly was up all night to being sick and the people next door had a party to 6 this morning it gonna be a good day :) xxx


----------



## wildchic

Kmfx for you brunette! Your temp is quite high! Hope you get some good news soon. What happened to your chart???

Cookie- you 3dpo:) YaY!

CKJ- I hope you get that peak soon and O can just come already! I would go mad trying to figure out that cbfm!

So here I am at cd8, still not much going on:(
Wish I had a fast forward button to skip to Ovulation! Haha, I wish!

Have a lovely day girls:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I removed it but here's the link https://fertilityfriend.com/home/2b851b/


----------



## CKJ

Cheers wild chic, I'm just being impatient lol u can get 1-5days high b4 a peak on the cbfm n I'm on day 4 but as I had all the signs I was so hopeful for early Ov but alas I must try n wait haha


----------



## CKJ

Cheers wild chic, I'm just being impatient lol u can get 1-5days high b4 a peak on the cbfm n I'm on day 4 but as I had all the signs I was so hopeful for early Ov but alas I must try n wait haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck CKJ!

I've still got that horrible headache :( It's the type where you lean forward, come back up a d it feels like its going to explode. Accompanied by heartburn I'm feeling amazing, not! :lol: I'm at a kids party with my son from one then a family meal (About 20 of us) at 4pm so should be fun! :lol:

Hope your all ok :)


----------



## wildchic

Brunette-Enjoy the party and family get together! Maybe it'll take your mind off things! Hope your headache goes away!

CKJ- maybe today or tomorrow you'll O, seeing that its your 4th day having a high!

Lilly-bum- I've read that the stuffy feeling and clod sore are both symptoms! Good Luck! When are you testing?


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I removed it but here's the link https://fertilityfriend.com/home/2b851b/

I had a look at your chart and your last 2 temps are circled white, did you take it a different time than usual? 


It kinda looks, based on your temps, that you maybe only O day before yesterday, cd36? I could be wrong(I hope I am).

I don't want to put you on a downer, but do you think that maybe you having an anovulatry cycle? I really hope I'm not upsetting you by saying this, its just, if it were me, I'd be frustrated not knowing. I once went up to cd47(I had a 35 day cycle) and went for blood work and of cause, it was bfn. I was so heart sore, coz I thought I was preggies. I hate that we get our hopes up and get hurt in the end by the horrible witch!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes anovulatory had crossed my mind but on the other hand I think I charted my temperatures incorrectly because I had a 1 decimal thermometer. I know you shouldn't but I changed my thermometer to a 2 decimal one last week some time. I also never got a +OPK when I conceived my son.

The first was circled white because I put in specifics that I was sleep deprived as I woke a couple of times and struggled to get to sleep that night. Today I woke a little later so both may not be accurate anyway!

I appreciate your honesty :) I am going to wait until CD46 as its my day off work and visit the Doctor. I'm just hoping and praying its another cycle like when I conceived my son!


----------



## wildchic

I hope its the same like when you conceived your son. Good luck brunette! If it were me, I'd really be going crazy by now! 
Are you going to test before you go to the dr?


----------



## lilly_bum

@ brunettebimbo I didnt get a bfp with lo until cd 57 :) 

im going to do a cheapie monday I will be 10dpo then I did a ic at 6dpo and swore I saw something xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes probably test twice this week spaced out :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp up again, ferning gone, opks have all been neg (haven't tested today yet) bb soreness gone, cramping gone.... :( we dtd last night but really scared something is wrong with the opks and i've missed my surge. but my normal o day is cd 21 (after looking back on old charts) so i really don't know, and feel totally confused and like i missed this month. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

also meant to add, i totally thought i was having a boy. everyone said boy (minus two people who said girl) and i was shocked in my u/s when i found it was a girl 

I had had a few dreams where i had a little girl with me but didn't think anything of it


----------



## Jess812

Well its a boring day for my. CD12 still creamy CM, bold -OPK. Feeling pretty crappy/depressed kinda & seem to take it out on hubby :(


----------



## wildchic

Hope both of you(Clair and brunette) get those beautiful two lines this week!

Mommoxofxone- I'm sure you covered if you did O! If ff doesn't confirm O after 2moro, then keep doing the saliva test and opk's. Coz if you usually O on cd21 then you didn't miss anything! 
Good luck ladies:)


----------



## wildchic

Ladies, I just wanna make sure how many ladies are in this group. Please tell me if I forgot anyone! 

Brunette
Cookie
Mommyxofxone
CKJ
Jess
Lilly-bum
Momofone- :bfp:
Buttercup
Wildchic

I'm forgetting someone, aren't I?
Coz there's 2 who got a bfp?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jess812 said:


> Well its a boring day for my. CD12 still creamy CM, bold -OPK. Feeling pretty crappy/depressed kinda & seem to take it out on hubby :(

i hear you hun i think i snapped twice on dh already this am :( i hate it and i feel the same. cd17 over here. feel crap.



wildchic said:


> Hope both of you(Clair and brunette) get those beautiful two lines this week!
> 
> Mommoxofxone- I'm sure you covered if you did O! If ff doesn't confirm O after 2moro, then keep doing the saliva test and opk's. Coz if you usually O on cd21 then you didn't miss anything!
> Good luck ladies:)

well last cycle was shorter so that's what makes me worried i missed it, i o'd around cd17 so :( But i hope that dtd last night caught it if we did o yesterday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel majorly depressed, sat through the meal next to a 20 week pregnant 16 year old!


----------



## Cookie1979

wildchic said:


> Ladies, I just wanna make sure how many ladies are in this group. Please tell me if I forgot anyone!
> 
> Brunette
> Cookie
> Mommyxofxone
> CKJ
> Jess
> Lilly-bum
> Momofone- :bfp:
> Buttercup
> Wildchic
> 
> I'm forgetting someone, aren't I?
> Coz there's 2 who got a bfp?

I don't know who the other person was who got their bfp, felt like I never saw a post from her previous to her popping to say she got her bfp and then we saw no more of her. X


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - hope you haven't missed ovulation...have you been using opks daily aswell? If you were it is possible to miss it if you only tested once a day. I hope of you haven't missed it then you ovulate soon. Xxx

I have to admit I'm quite snappy at the moment but then my hubby seems to bring the worst out in me. In all honesty I'm abit of a cow...I wonder if I can blame hormones no matter where I am in my cycle!!! Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

wildchic I just had a quick look back and I can't find any other posts from Hann79 other than her BFP announcement so not sure if she's still posting on here or if she's just busy or what. Either way looks like we have a good number of ladies so far which is great, really looking forward to sharing all of our journeys and hopefully looking back when we're all cradling our babies :cloud9:

I had a nice family day out with OH and DD for my birthday today and I have my little cousin's christening tomorrow so i'm having a really good weekend so far but work has been nuts lately so Monday is always in the back of my mind cos I know it's going to be another mad one! Roll on maternity leave hey (yes I realise this may be slightly premature! :blush::haha:)


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I feel majorly depressed, sat through the meal next to a 20 week pregnant 16 year old!

Shame hun, I can only imagine how it must have felt! Hugs, hope you feel better!


----------



## wildchic

Happy Birthday Buttercup:)

Glad you had a nice day!


----------



## wildchic

Cookie1979 said:


> Mommyxofxone - hope you haven't missed ovulation...have you been using opks daily aswell? If you were it is possible to miss it if you only tested once a day. I hope of you haven't missed it then you ovulate soon. Xxx
> 
> I have to admit I'm quite snappy at the moment but then my hubby seems to bring the worst out in me. In all honesty I'm abit of a cow...I wonder if I can blame hormones no matter where I am in my cycle!!! Lol

Blame it on the hormones, lol, I would:)

Are you having any symptoms yet? I know its a bit early, but it would be nice to hear what symptoms everyone has.


----------



## Cookie1979

Maybe Hann79 clicked on the wrong thread, strange that the only post is a post saying bfp. May be we should change it back to 1 bfp as she hasn't been part of the group. Does that sound mean? 

Brunette - don't let it get to you..can't say I'd be jealous of a pregnant 16 year old I'd more likely feel sorry for her. I'm seeing my pregnant friend on Tuesday, she's just had her 12 week scan...I'm jealous to be honest, but I'm happy for her. Her son is the same age as my son. 

Wildchic - no real symptoms I don't think, a few pelvic niggles but could be my ibs, although it's mainly been alright since I started this diet. Last cycle I had loads of symptoms so the fact that I don't have any this cycle I'm seeing as a good sign. 

Happy Birthday Buttercup! I can't help but think about maternity leave...some time off would be nice! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hann is one of my friends. She posted twice and is subscribed to the thread :)


----------



## Cookie1979

I thought she'd posted in the wrong thread as there are a few ttc #2 threads.

Right bedtime for me, no doubt I'll be woken up before 6am by my darling boy. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> I feel majorly depressed, sat through the meal next to a 20 week pregnant 16 year old!


oh hun :( i'm sorry!!!




Cookie1979 said:


> Mommyxofxone - hope you haven't missed ovulation...have you been using opks daily aswell? If you were it is possible to miss it if you only tested once a day. I hope of you haven't missed it then you ovulate soon. Xxx
> 
> I have to admit I'm quite snappy at the moment but then my hubby seems to bring the worst out in me. In all honesty I'm abit of a cow...I wonder if I can blame hormones no matter where I am in my cycle!!! Lol

Do people normally test more than once a day???? so odd. last time i only did once a day and had no problem hitting my O day? 

looking back on old charts, it goes 30, 40 something, 30, 40 something. So if this is the next one since last was 30, i may have to wait 10 more days ugh. See i wasn't temping in those , (seems to be 41 or 42 days every other one.) i just wrote when i got af. and the longer cycles, af was here a day or two longer than normal... and this one was longer than normal by a day. Great. so i could have a 41 or 42 day cycle brewing. Well, at least i have a pattern of some sort. DOn't know if that kind of cycle is good or bad. Do you ladies know anything about longer cycles? shouldn't really affect anything right? But that would mean my O could be the 14th of the month now instead... at cycle 28. If my lp is still 13 days. AND that could mean well it does mean i don't have enough opks.


----------



## Cookie1979

I was told and I have read it a few times that when you are nearing ovulation that you should test twice a day because some people have very quick surges, if you can't test twice you should test in the afternoon, 4pm I read was the best time. My surges are fairly quick, am negative, early evening positive, next afternoon negative again. 

How is everyone today? Just had a sneaky peak on the scales and this week I have lost 4 lbs, so that's 12 lbs in almost 2 weeks. Official weigh in is tomorrow, so hopefully the scales won't decide to creep up.

I've always had longer cycles due to pcos, they have ranged from 35 days to over 60 days, with pcos I think your body starts trying to ovulate but it fails and keeps trying til it finally ovulates (or doesn't gave the case may be). I don't know is this is true for all pcos women and I don't know if it's different for women without pcos. I was having a 35 day cycle when I conceived my son. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie 4lbs is brilliant!

Nothing new to report here really. Didn't get to sleep until 3am so I'm shattered and I feel sick! Another temperature rise today. Was 36.99 yesterday and is 37.09 today


----------



## CKJ

Argh just another 'high' day, clearly not gonna Ov early SO now the question is if we rest today will I get my peak tomoz (in which case ill freak that we didn't dtd today as well or will I peak tues (since I predicted Ov on day 18 which will be Wednesday) frustrating!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - is your temp going up a good thing? I'm a bit clueless about temps! 

CKJ - sorry you haven't had your peak yet, that's what happened to me, we didn't dtd because I thought I'm not going to ovulate any time soon (was feeling dramatic and thought I was never going to get a positive) next day got a positive and was like damn should have done it!!! Can't go back in time and the other times we did it should be ok, if not then next cycle we're doing it everyday from the start of my ewcm.

Thanks!! It's a hard diet but I know that it will help me get what I want...every lb I lose I feel is taking me a step closer to getting my bfp!!! X


----------



## CKJ

BUT nearly positive opk? Hurumph!


----------



## Buttercup84

Well done on the weight loss cookie thats great!


----------



## lilly_bum

Congrats on losing 4lbs cookie :) 

I have a question ok so when I got my pos opk I had no ewcm does that matter? I had really bad cramp though and lots of pain in my right side.

Well im 9dpo nothing new to report apart from the odd cramp and very immotional but thats normal for me :) hope all you ladies are well x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm an amateur Cookie but my friend tells me it's a good thing!

Eurgh I'm tired :(


----------



## lilly_bum

@ brunettebimbo im so tired to :( lilly hasnt slept in 5 days zombie about describes it :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no :(

I'm tired because I didn't go to bed until 3am. I woke at 7.30 then went back to sleep until Tristan woke at 9.45


----------



## lilly_bum

Oh well at least when we have our new babies we will be used to not sleeping :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I had my fair share. Tristan didn't sleep through until 17 months old. He sleeps pretty well now thankfully :)


----------



## lilly_bum

Oh really u must have been exhausted they say if your first doesnt sleep though your second will but who they is I will never know :) xxx


----------



## wildchic

Ckj- this is your 5th day of a high, right? Do you check cervix and cm? With a nearly +opk, I'm sure you'll O soon.

Cookie- that's great that you've lost so much in 2 weeks, well done:)

Brunette- the temp rise is really a good sign! And the fact that you feeling sick. I hope you get answers soon! Its been a while since someone announced a bfp, hope you next:)

Mommyxofxone- I also read a lot of women testing twice a day. Like cookie said 'when you're nearing O, to test twice a day'. Some are lucky, I guess, to get a longer surge than others.

AFM- cd9 today, 7/8 days left to O. Wish this week can go quick so we can get dh's S/A results! 
Having a family lunch today to welcome my brothers baby, she's 1 month today. 

Hope you all are had a relaxing weekend!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun :) BFN on ic. I just want to know either way now :(


----------



## CKJ

No I just use the monitor, but the opks have never been not-quite-positive for so long, it's normally white then positive. Just worried all is ok n that ill O etc just want to know I've ovulated n then can move into the tww lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> I was told and I have read it a few times that when you are nearing ovulation that you should test twice a day because some people have very quick surges, if you can't test twice you should test in the afternoon, 4pm I read was the best time. My surges are fairly quick, am negative, early evening positive, next afternoon negative again.
> 
> How is everyone today? Just had a sneaky peak on the scales and this week I have lost 4 lbs, so that's 12 lbs in almost 2 weeks. Official weigh in is tomorrow, so hopefully the scales won't decide to creep up.
> 
> I've always had longer cycles due to pcos, they have ranged from 35 days to over 60 days, with pcos I think your body starts trying to ovulate but it fails and keeps trying til it finally ovulates (or doesn't gave the case may be). I don't know is this is true for all pcos women and I don't know if it's different for women without pcos. I was having a 35 day cycle when I conceived my son. Xx


i can't afford to test twice a day lol!! thanks though, i did the test at 5 pm so should've been a decent time. Who knows whats going on. kind of in a limbo here.



lilly_bum said:


> Congrats on losing 4lbs cookie :)
> 
> I have a question ok so when I got my pos opk I had no ewcm does that matter? I had really bad cramp though and lots of pain in my right side.
> 
> Well im 9dpo nothing new to report apart from the odd cramp and very immotional but thats normal for me :) hope all you ladies are well x

all i've had is creamy this cycle so i can see. i think it's still ok just not the best cm? if i o'd when they think i did cd15 i def. only had creamy too.



brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: I had my fair share. Tristan didn't sleep through until 17 months old. He sleeps pretty well now thankfully :)

ugh mine was at 10months, which scares me that the next would be way worse.



lilly_bum said:


> Oh really u must have been exhausted they say if your first doesnt sleep though your second will but who they is I will never know :) xxx

what do they say if your first sleeps well lol? is the next the sleeper from hell?



wildchic said:


> Ckj- this is your 5th day of a high, right? Do you check cervix and cm? With a nearly +opk, I'm sure you'll O soon.
> 
> Cookie- that's great that you've lost so much in 2 weeks, well done:)
> 
> Brunette- the temp rise is really a good sign! And the fact that you feeling sick. I hope you get answers soon! Its been a while since someone announced a bfp, hope you next:)
> 
> Mommyxofxone- I also read a lot of women testing twice a day. Like cookie said 'when you're nearing O, to test twice a day'. Some are lucky, I guess, to get a longer surge than others.
> 
> AFM- cd9 today, 7/8 days left to O. Wish this week can go quick so we can get dh's S/A results!
> Having a family lunch today to welcome my brothers baby, she's 1 month today.
> 
> Hope you all are had a relaxing weekend!


I hope your week passes fast. When are the results due in???


afm:

i just got partial ferning again on my microscope after days of nothing, which could mean it just picked up my estrogen the first time, and then i'm really getting ready to o which would put me most likely... cd 21. i'm hoping it's that, because i don't want to wait til cd28! this is the second ferning i've seen so crossing my fingers that my opks pick something up.

ff is saying i just o'd on cd 15. which is a bit early and again opks and ferning didn't confirm so, not sure. We dtd the last two nights, and everything says we did a good time with timing. So now i'm just waiting to see if it really was O and if i'm in the tww or not? lol so much waiting.


----------



## lilly_bum

@ mommyxofxone thats what im dreading lilly started going 11 hours at 8 weeks so I think our next wont sleep at all :)


----------



## wildchic

Mommyxofxone- I never use to get ewcm, +opk or full ferning patterns and ff use to confirm ovulation based on temps alone. And I knew when I Ovulated, because I could feel it, so it could be the same for you?

You could be 3dpo YAY:)


----------



## Buttercup84

Lilly-bum I've read that some women never have ewcm or they do some cycles and not others. The pains on one side sound promising though, hope the next few days til u can test go quickly!
I'm so impatient for AF to be over so I can get back in the game lol! Just ordered some preseed, think it'll be rationed though cos its £££!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Mommyxofxone- I never use to get ewcm, +opk or full ferning patterns and ff use to confirm ovulation based on temps alone. And I knew when I Ovulated, because I could feel it, so it could be the same for you?
> 
> You could be 3dpo YAY:)

so not sure! esp. with the ferning again this am! trying to just go day by day. 

it's all so frustrating. 

usually i have cramps for like a week when i o, and i only had them slightly for two days, and it was like once during each day- normally i have them frequently, longer, and more painful. so really don't know. 

i could be 3dpo, or i could not even be at o yet!


----------



## lilly_bum

Buttercup84 said:


> Lilly-bum I've read that some women never have ewcm or they do some cycles and not others. The pains on one side sound promising though, hope the next few days til u can test go quickly!
> I'm so impatient for AF to be over so I can get back in the game lol! Just ordered some preseed, think it'll be rationed though cos its £££!

Yayy thank you that gives me some hope :)


----------



## CKJ

Seeing us all struggle with opks n trying to judge our bodies etc does anyone else wonder how hapless teenagers manage to literally just 'fall' preggers? Lol


----------



## lilly_bum

CKJ said:


> Seeing us all struggle with opks n trying to judge our bodies etc does anyone else wonder how hapless teenagers manage to literally just 'fall' preggers? Lol

I know right.! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

CD39 today. Feeling completely in limbo. I just want to know!


----------



## CKJ

Brunette u must b going nuts!! When will u test next?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tuesday I think. Hubby's birthday so hopefully get the results we want!


----------



## Buttercup84

CKJ said:


> Seeing us all struggle with opks n trying to judge our bodies etc does anyone else wonder how hapless teenagers manage to literally just 'fall' preggers? Lol

It's mad cos I fell pregnant with DD by surprise and really late on in my cycle (26 days after my lmp!) and now that we're actually ttc #2 i'm all about charts, opks etc. I feel like now that i've read up about ttc I don't think I could just ntnp, figured I may as well be honest with myself from the start lol :blush:


----------



## CKJ

I get what u mean, I fell pg 1st time casually trying then had a mc, so second time I opk'd but we were on hols n it was just 'right' this time, thanks to knowing more like u say it was full blown trying straight away :-s


----------



## wildchic

Same for me! I wasn't even trying with DD! Now with knowing about ttc, we just went all the way!

Buttercup- pre-seed is wonderful!!!
Although, dh doesn't want to use it all the time!

I took a look at my previous cycles and noticed that my sex drive increases a week before O and disappears at O! That is so weird! I looked at the app on my phone and we like bd 3 days in a row!!! I just know next weekend(ovulation time) I won't feel up to it!


----------



## Cookie1979

Same here, we weren't trying when I fell with our son, in fact 6 months before that I fell pregnant and we weren't trying but it sadly ended in an mc. But yeh no trying needed and now it's like wow apparently I'm going to have to make some effort to conceive. 

Good luck Brunette for Tuesday. Xx


----------



## CKJ

We've bd'd 8 days in a row...n r shattered lol...so now I'm worried I won't get pg because now it's got to the key time we both feel a bit forced! Sod's law! Also lots up in the air about money n possibility of moving etc at mo, with my dd it was all 'sensibly' planned, with no.2 it's a bit on a wing n a prayer which is VERY unlike us so it's niggling at me! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic. I found that too!! I think my temps are wrong on FF, I swear I ovulated around CD15. I was well up for :sex: but just recently I can't be bothered and its become uncomfortable again!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- it could be because of the thermometer you were using and the fact that you had an ear infection. Now that you using a bbt thermometer, you're seeing your true temps! I so hope that you O on cd15 and you just have a shy LO! 

Here's to hoping all our wishes come true and soon!!! 
I'm off to bed now. Have a great week ladies:)


----------



## lilly_bum

I could actually cry writing this im so gutted I though.this was my month just went to the bathroom im bleeding pink blood :( :( :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Pink? Are you sure it's af? correct me if I'm wrong but you only class it as af when there is a bright red flow. Plus you are only 9 dpo...how much is there? Could it be implantation??


----------



## lilly_bum

It was only there when I wiped I dont have cramp or anything I checked my cervix and there was a little blood on my finger xxx


----------



## lilly_bum

Well its defo af cramps bright red bleeding :( im so upset I dont know why but I really thought I had it this month I didnt even get a chance to test :( n god knows why af came early gutted :(


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww hon I'm sorry the witch got u this time, sending u hugs and lots of baby dust for next cycle!


----------



## lilly_bum

Thank you :) one possitive thing my cycles are shortening last cycle was 50 days this one was 30 xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

CKJ said:


> Seeing us all struggle with opks n trying to judge our bodies etc does anyone else wonder how hapless teenagers manage to literally just 'fall' preggers? Lol

i know right? i've known several people that have fallen pregnant ON birth control, or not but by accident. What gives? why do we have to work at this?



lilly_bum said:


> Well its defo af cramps bright red bleeding :( im so upset I dont know why but I really thought I had it this month I didnt even get a chance to test :( n god knows why af came early gutted :(

oh hun i'm so sorry :(



lilly_bum said:


> Thank you :) one possitive thing my cycles are shortening last cycle was 50 days this one was 30 xx

that's awesome to have 30 day cycles! do you know how long your lp is? you will get it for sure this time!


----------



## Cookie1979

Lillybum - oh so sorry!!! Sounds like your luteal phase might be abit short, think I read that vitamin b can lengthen it... Good that your cycles are shortening!! 

AFM - weighed myself this morning and am very pleased, I've lost 5 lbs this week and a total of 13 lbs in 2 weeks. Whoop whoop!! 

X


----------



## CKJ

I got a peak reading!!!! Hurrah!! It's right on time for my cycle...I was so convinced it'd b early but hey ho it's here now (I'm horribly impatient!)...just told hubby...never seen a man look so relieved LOL looks like after wed we may not have sex until Ov next month so he can recover hehehe


----------



## CKJ

Cookie 13lbs in 2 weeks is bloody amazing!!!! Go u!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yay CKJ!!! Really pleased! The wait gets so frustrating so really glad the wait is over for you. 

Thanks, I'm chuffed, only 9 lbs to go til I'm at my pre pregnancy weight which is the lowest weight I've been as an adult. If I don't get my bfp this cycle, I'll be there in no time, and if I do get my bfp I'll up my kcals but continue eating healthily. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

lilly_bum said:


> Well its defo af cramps bright red bleeding :( im so upset I dont know why but I really thought I had it this month I didnt even get a chance to test :( n god knows why af came early gutted :(

I'm sorry :(

CKJ that's great!! How long until testing?

Cookie that's brilliant! Well done

AFM - Slight temperature dip, my dots are open though! Oops. Still no sign of AF.


----------



## CKJ

Sorry Lilly :-(

N brunette I GUESS I'll Ov tomoz if I got my first peak today however will bd today, tomoz n weds to cover it lol means AF will be due around tues 20th so wouldn't test til then

Xx


----------



## wildchic

Ladies! A lot has happened today!

CKJ- yay for your peak:) good luck and I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!

Cookie- that's really great! Wish I could lose some weight! If no bfp this cycle, I'm definitely going on a diet!

Lilly-bum- sorry the witch got you hun, but like you said, your cycles are shortening, so that's a good thing. But isn't your lp a tad bit short?

Brunette- don't look to much into your temps hun, coz for some, they still don't mean anything! I've seen a lot of pregnancy charts on ff and some have dips, even though they're pregnant. Good luck hun! We all routing for you!

AFM- still not much going on. I started using my saliva microscope today, of course there's no ferning, but I'll do it again in the afternoon. My expected O date is the 11th or 12th, so I got a long way to go still.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in a bad place today. 40 fricking days!?!? Seriously!? WTF? I could actually cry. Why after being regular pretty much since my periods began do they start going to pot now when we want a baby!? :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

O and top off this awful mood, we booked a week off work, the weather has been lovely so planned loads of outdoor stuff and the weather is horrendous :(


----------



## wildchic

Aww brunette, I'm sorry you feeling this way. I hope things go a better for you hun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My friends Mum thinks I weigh too little and it could be messing up my periods? I was 9 stone 7 when my son was conceived. I got back to that after having him thanks to BF but gained it again once passing my driving test and returning to work. I went to my heaviest weight of 10 stone 11. I then started Slimming World October 2012 and I'm now 9 stone 2.5. I set my target at 8 stone 11 as the lowest I can go without becoming an unhealthy BMI is 8 stone 8. I've been rubbish recently. Gained 1lb lost 1lb and so on. Surely because I'm still classed as healthy it wouldn't affect my fertility would it?


----------



## wildchic

I really don't know brunette. I have no idea how weight plays a role in fertility. Coz there is a lot of women big and small that conceive, so idk.
I hope one of the other ladies will be able to answer you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've booked a Doctors appointment today. It's been 3 weeks since I was diagnosed with Labrythitis and its no better. Ill mention AF whilst I'm there x


----------



## CKJ

Brunette, I'm 5ft 9 n 8 stone 8, was the same b4 I conceived my daughter, very over weight can affect n drastically underweight can but slim n just a lower bmi shouldn't effect it xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

I don't think your weight would affect your cycles, not unless you were below a healthy weight...being too thin can certainly affect your cycles, but we're talking properly underweight!!! Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## wildchic

hope the doctor will do a blood test for yo brunette! no harm in asking!

good luck


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Lillybum - oh so sorry!!! Sounds like your luteal phase might be abit short, think I read that vitamin b can lengthen it... Good that your cycles are shortening!!
> 
> AFM - weighed myself this morning and am very pleased, I've lost 5 lbs this week and a total of 13 lbs in 2 weeks. Whoop whoop!!
> 
> X


that's awesome!!!!! how are you losing so much?



CKJ said:


> I got a peak reading!!!! Hurrah!! It's right on time for my cycle...I was so convinced it'd b early but hey ho it's here now (I'm horribly impatient!)...just told hubby...never seen a man look so relieved LOL looks like after wed we may not have sex until Ov next month so he can recover hehehe

congrats!!!!




wildchic said:


> Ladies! A lot has happened today!
> 
> CKJ- yay for your peak:) good luck and I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!
> 
> Cookie- that's really great! Wish I could lose some weight! If no bfp this cycle, I'm definitely going on a diet!
> 
> Lilly-bum- sorry the witch got you hun, but like you said, your cycles are shortening, so that's a good thing. But isn't your lp a tad bit short?
> 
> Brunette- don't look to much into your temps hun, coz for some, they still don't mean anything! I've seen a lot of pregnancy charts on ff and some have dips, even though they're pregnant. Good luck hun! We all routing for you!
> 
> AFM- still not much going on. I started using my saliva microscope today, of course there's no ferning, but I'll do it again in the afternoon. My expected O date is the 11th or 12th, so I got a long way to go still.


I got no ferning today either, and why are these dates so far away!!! ugh.



brunettebimbo said:


> O and top off this awful mood, we booked a week off work, the weather has been lovely so planned loads of outdoor stuff and the weather is horrendous :(

Oh hun i'm sorry :(



brunettebimbo said:


> I've booked a Doctors appointment today. It's been 3 weeks since I was diagnosed with Labrythitis and its no better. Ill mention AF whilst I'm there x

What is that? i'm not familiar with that. 




afm: dd is sick this am. :( and my temps look like i did indeed o. crazy.


----------



## lilly_bum

Ok so I got a possitive opk last week but I think it may have,only been possitive coz my urine was really concentrated so i think I ovd the week before coz oh said I was complaining about alot of cramp so we shall see next cycle im going to use those clearblue advanced digital tests from cd 10 and see what happens thanks ladies xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Labrynthitis is an inner ear infection. Makes you dizzy


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - I'm doing a very low calorie diet, it's hard going but it has good results. Figured the quicker I lose weight the sooner it will benefit my cycles. 

Lillybum - if you ovulated the week before then your luteal phase is ok, but keep an eye on it because it can be lengthened. 

Just back from seeing my friend and her 2 and a half week old baby...so sweet!! My son decided he wanted a baby on the drive home, then right near home he said 'I don't want a baby...you not have a baby mummy, I'll tell you off, you can sit on the naughty step' did make me laugh. Can't seem to persuade him to say yes to having a brother or sister, he's really not keen. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been to Doctors. She checked my eyes but that was it. She still thinks Labryntitis and I'm to go back if no better in 1-2 weeks and be referred to ENT at the hospital. She said she could send a urine sample to the hospital but as it came back negative last time I was pregnant that there wasn't much point and wished me luck with my testing


----------



## CKJ

Wow so particularly useless trip to GPs then!!! I'm so sorry!! How late r u now Hun?


----------



## brunettebimbo

She was really nice about it and apologised that she couldn't do anymore yet. 

I'm CD40 usually 28-32 days. 

Girls I feel sick, I've just found out that my friends ex has killed her new boyfriend and stabbed her all over. She's in hospital in a critical state. I used to work and live with her but have lost contact over the last few years.


----------



## CKJ

Jeez I'm sorry, that's scary!!! I hope she recovers, that poor mans family too!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh that's horrendous I really hope she pulls through.


----------



## wildchic

Omw! That's terrible brunette! Can't believe that someone can take a life of another human being! Argg! What's this world coming to? 

Sorry that you didn't get to get a blood test done. Hope things work out for you!


----------



## lilly_bum

Oh just came in with a tube of conceive plus how strange :) x


----------



## wildchic

Lilly-bum- if its anything like pre-seed, you'll LOVE it! Have you used it before?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Conceive Plus has really good reviews!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gonna drown my sorrows in tea and biscuits. Hubby is out at the gym so gonna catch up with my TV program's. 

Just done another IC. Yet another indent! :( That was my last one so not buying again!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps81bfc1af.jpg


----------



## CKJ

brunette do you 'feel' like you did with your son? or did u not feel pg at this stage with him? just curious as even though I didn't dare to hope I think subconsciously I felt pg almost straight off, and DEF by 7dpo. I KNEW I wasn't last month because I just didn't feel it...in a way it's a pain as I feel like I'll know straight off if it's a definite 'no' each month.

so sorry this is so frustrating for you!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Tea and biscuits will help, I say that cos I'm a fattie who finds food helps everything!! If I wasn't on a diet I'd be doing the same...hubby is off out to the gym too. 

Damn those IC's!!! I've got loads in my drawer upstairs, I told myself I was going to throw them away but I just moved them to the back of my drawer...I know I'll end up testing early!! Those evaps won't fool me again. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I didn't. I thought AF was coming so was really shocked when I got my BFP.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie ICs are cruel!! I won't ever be buying them again :(


----------



## Cookie1979

I didn't feel pregnant either, I tested when I was 5 weeks and that was only after I googled 'period pains but no period' and pregnant pregnant pregnant came up that I considered it!! Still didn't think I was but took a test to rule it out. X


----------



## lilly_bum

With lilly I had no clue I was pg we had just had a mc so was on cd 56 I think had a dream I was pregnant took a test and it was possitive 

This is the worst af ever I feel like im having contractions keeps coming every minutes also feel sick and dizzy :( xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Labrynthitis is an inner ear infection. Makes you dizzy

oh gross, is it like vertigo? that's all i've heard of.



Cookie1979 said:


> Mommyxofxone - I'm doing a very low calorie diet, it's hard going but it has good results. Figured the quicker I lose weight the sooner it will benefit my cycles.
> 
> Lillybum - if you ovulated the week before then your luteal phase is ok, but keep an eye on it because it can be lengthened.
> 
> Just back from seeing my friend and her 2 and a half week old baby...so sweet!! My son decided he wanted a baby on the drive home, then right near home he said 'I don't want a baby...you not have a baby mummy, I'll tell you off, you can sit on the naughty step' did make me laugh. Can't seem to persuade him to say yes to having a brother or sister, he's really not keen. Xx

that's great about hte weight loss, and lol to your boy. DD likes babies a lot, but i don't know if she'd like having one lol!



brunettebimbo said:


> Just been to Doctors. She checked my eyes but that was it. She still thinks Labryntitis and I'm to go back if no better in 1-2 weeks and be referred to ENT at the hospital. She said she could send a urine sample to the hospital but as it came back negative last time I was pregnant that there wasn't much point and wished me luck with my testing

wish she could've done more. :/



brunettebimbo said:


> She was really nice about it and apologised that she couldn't do anymore yet.
> 
> I'm CD40 usually 28-32 days.
> 
> Girls I feel sick, I've just found out that my friends ex has killed her new boyfriend and stabbed her all over. She's in hospital in a critical state. I used to work and live with her but have lost contact over the last few years.

omg hun that's terrible!!!! i'm so sorry!!!!!



lilly_bum said:


> Oh just came in with a tube of conceive plus how strange :) x

lol that's great he's so on board!



lilly_bum said:


> With lilly I had no clue I was pg we had just had a mc so was on cd 56 I think had a dream I was pregnant took a test and it was possitive
> 
> This is the worst af ever I feel like im having contractions keeps coming every minutes also feel sick and dizzy :( xxx

i didn't feel pg at all except instead of getting super cold at af time, i got really hot. That was really my only clue something was up. 




today my poor girl is sick, and tomorrow she turns two! so upset! i don't want her to be miserable on her birthday :(


----------



## CKJ

Ladies who opk n temp I'm just curious-when do U Ov post opk surge? N if u continue opking does your surge continue until post ovulation or does it drop n then u Ov?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope your little girl feels better soon. 

BFN this morning. I've had enough now :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Mine dropped the same day as ovulation but it varys from woman to woman, some women have very quick surges, which is why testing once a day isn't enough for some. This time I got a positive early evening, positive next morning and negative (although line was still dark ish) that evening. Why do you ask? 

Mommyxofxone - oh no I hope your little girl feels better very soon. Happy 2nd birthday to her. Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh Brunette really sorry you still aren't getting answers! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't do this much longer :cry:


----------



## CKJ

Last month I got the pos opk on sat morn n it lasted til sun pm n I felt ovulation sun morn. This month I got my pos yesterday am n now n while I felt ovulation symptoms I haven't had cramps yet n I know that Ov can occur as much as 60hrs post pos opk n it got me wondering whether the lh is evident right up until you Ov or whether it would go back to neg and THEN ovulation occurs-if that makes any sense! Lol so no real reason just interested in your ladies experiences 

Brunette I'm so sorry it must be doing your head in!!! Last time were u 11 days late from a 28cycle or a 32 cycle? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't remember CKJ :(


----------



## CKJ

Fingers crossed you'll have a positive soon!!


----------



## CKJ

I'm suffering horrible nausea :-s I often feel sick when I Ov but this is really bad, I assume I prob hav a bug but its that coming-in-waves roller coaster morning sickness type nausea which is doubly horrid as it also makes me think about pregnancy haha


----------



## wildchic

CKJ- you 1dpo right? Let's hope its a good sign!

Brunette- I hope something would happen for you! I can only but imagine how irritating the wait is!

Good luck ladies:)


----------



## CKJ

I got my first peak yest but u get a 2nd peak (which I did) n still an incredibly strong opk this morn so I GUESS I ov'd today?? I think most ppl Ov on their second peak using the monitor so will tentatively say its 1dpo tomorrow but not really sure as I usually get cramps n haven't yet lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I reckon you should assume you are ovulating today. 

I'm 6 dpo today, really was adamant that I wouldn't test til af was at least due but I can see myself weakening already and thinking maybe I'll start at 10 dpo. 

I soooooooooo want to be preggers now, after spending the afternoon with my pregnant friend I am thoroughly jealous and just want it now!! Feeling very impatient!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Right, I'm going to do a list of the regular girls on the front page! I will need help to get a list together :) :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

Good idea Brunette!!

How is everyone doing today? I'm 7 dpo today, no real symptoms but I'm still hopeful, after all you've got to have hope. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm now 10 days late and still no sign of AF. I have sore boobs now but that's it!

We are off to a local family fun day today :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've updated the front page :)


----------



## wildchic

Good idea brunette!

Cookie- WoW! 7dpo! Time flies! I hope this is your month!!!

Brunette- 10days late, you should have known by now! Well, 2moro is your 11 day mark and I'm hoping its the same like when you conceived your son! Will you be testing 2moro?

AFM- I'm on cd12, only 4/5 days until the big O! I had cramps last night, but I don't think it was anything. I googled like crazy, trying 2 see if it meant anything. 2moro we will get dh's S/A results, I hope its good news, coz its dh's birthday friday and I don't want it 2 be ruined by that!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I'm waiting until Sunday just to be sure!

I hope everything goes ok for your husband :)


----------



## CKJ

That's a long wait brunette, go u for your patience! Just keep mega busy!!

N good luck wild chic!!! Let us know!!

Well 1dpo (I guess!) here but life has become a bit crazy-we live in a two bed flat n while I own a business we basically live on hubby's income so no chance of moving on our own. Anyhow my parents live close n r older n we r contemplating pooling resources n buying a big house altogether (emotionally mental but massive financial n physical advantages due to parents ill health) anyhow mums house isn't even on market yet but found a house we just love so cue us trying to kick start our estate agent AND get valuations etc on mums all whilst trying not to stress my parents out (dad had a stroke a few years back n mum suffers anxiety) if it works it would b amazing...but I might lose MY sanity in the meantime lol

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have to wait until then BFNs are slowly destroying any hope I have left!

Good Luck with the house. :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck wildchic with dh's sa!
Sorry to hear you're still in limbo brunette, really hope you get your bfp or AF soon so u know whats going on.
Hope the time til u can test flies cookie!
Sounds interesting CKJ, hope it comes off for you. A lady in my old work lived with both her dd's and 8 grand kids in a big house and loved it 
Afm I'm confused: yesterday was my first day after AF and I had sticky cm (yellow and looked like snot sorry for tmi!) and this morning it looks like I have ewcm, surely thats not right this early in my cycle though? We dtd last night so I guess it could be that. Will check again later and if its still like that I will start my opks I think...


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup- I had that as well after af(I did post about it). But it was only 1 day and also we dtd, but it happened much later in the day, so it could be from that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I best be pregnant because otherwise I've seriously let myself go! My clothes are tight and I look really bloated! Finally dragging my arse to weigh in tonight. Think I've gained about 3lb!! :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Awww Brunette - I really hope you get answers soon. Really hope you are preggers and that your body is just being naughty and not producing enough hcg like it did with your last pregnancy.

Buttercup - strange about the ewcm, no idea why'd you get that so early but good idea to dtd incase.

So bored of waiting, roll on Saturday so I can start testing...I dont expect to get my bfp but I just feel like testing will give me something to do!!! Lol I'm sure once I start I'll vow never to test early again but I think I'm a glutton for punishment. x


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies, ive been busy with things going on so not been on here much. Im on CD16 today, Still completely -OPK so not due for ovulation yet. Even though FF says im in my fertile week!
I hope its not as only managed BD once this cycle so far! :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey Jess - are you checking your cm? Has that changed at all? My cm becomes very watery in the run up to ovulation and at that time my opks have the palest line so its a much better indicator as to ovulation being on its way. Hope you O soon! Wow I see from your ticker that you have lost 6 stone, that is amazing!!! Well done you. I lost 4 but then put a couple back on, I'm now 9 lbs away from being back at my 4 stone loss...figured I better get serious because I have PCOS and every lb I lose is a step in the right direction to helping me conceive. x


----------



## Jess812

Cookie1979 said:


> Hey Jess - are you checking your cm? Has that changed at all? My cm becomes very watery in the run up to ovulation and at that time my opks have the palest line so its a much better indicator as to ovulation being on its way. Hope you O soon! Wow I see from your ticker that you have lost 6 stone, that is amazing!!! Well done you. I lost 4 but then put a couple back on, I'm now 9 lbs away from being back at my 4 stone loss...figured I better get serious because I have PCOS and every lb I lose is a step in the right direction to helping me conceive. x

Hiya, Yes its my first cycle checking, which only been checking since CD11 and its still thick/creamy. Today it was like snot but cloudy/creamy. Sorry for TMI. Ive put it as creamy as think fits best there... so only today a slight change but not egg white or anything!
Ugh not after this weeks gain!! lol. I get so close then mess up with a huge gain :( But when i achieve it were having a family photoshoot which i really want now so hopefully will help keep me on track again. Well done on your loss xx


----------



## Cookie1979

I know what you mean, I'm such a yo yo er, I think my hubby gets fed up, I'm always doing a different diet...but I try and focus on the positive, by keeping on trying Im stopping myself from gaining it all. Most of the time I'm around a stone above lowest weight, then will lose and get back to that weight then 5 seconds later gain again...was a major blip that put me just over a stone and a half from my lowest weight. 

I found in the run up to ovulation when the cm changes first started my ewcm would come and go, so perhaps its the start for you if you've noticed some ewcm. I'm on my second cycle so its still quite new to me, but I'm getting there with recognising the changes, I luckily see big changes in my cm which makes the impending O easy to spot. My cycles are unpredictable so I only start using opks once my cm goes watery, otherwise it would cost a fortune even using the cheap ones. 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies, sorry ive been mia, please fill me in on everything i've missed.

dd is feeling better, but now i'm getting sick. sore throat, really tired, ugh. supposed to clean all day to make up for not getting to it the last two days..... we'll see how that goes. want the house to be ready for sat for her party.... we'll see.... so tired.


----------



## Jess812

oh im so up/down with it this year! I did get my 5.5st end January and been so up and down since then! i will get fully on track eventually lol


Yeh it was kinda all mixed this cm so maybe slowly changing. my cervix is low and i think open. Never felt it before!! lol. Its amazing how my body can be such a mystery to me x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cramping today. Nice big blob of snot like EWCM that's really stretchy. Sore boobs and heartburn. Either AF is on her way or a BFP! Praying for the latter!


----------



## CKJ

If u r getting ewcm is it worth doing an opk Hun? JUST in case u r only just ovulating? Or is that impossible?? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have any. It's not like my normal EWCM its literally like you've blown your nose when you have a sinus infection!


----------



## CKJ

I thought cookie experienced this this month n they say its the most fertile type of cm, which got me thinking lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah I don't know. My body confuses me! Ill :sex: just incase!


----------



## CKJ

Hehe brunette that should be our new motto: when in doubt, have sex ;-)


----------



## brunettebimbo

No no no "When in doubt, shag it out!" :lol:


----------



## wildchic

Lol ladies! 
But I do suggest you dtd brunette!
What was your temp today?

I see you ladies talking about weight, I feel so bad! Coz me DD baked cupcakes today and I over indulged a bit, lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's risen again to 36.95


----------



## wildchic

Very weird that your temp is still up! I've read that if your temps are still high, it could be a sign of pregnancy:) I'm hoping this is the case with you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooooo I really hope so! I'm feeling really sick this evening and have heartburn but could just be because of cramps!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is today, most I've had in a day!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsaec719aa.png


----------



## wildchic

These are the cupcakes me and DD made today, they were very yummy:)
 



Attached Files:







Port%20Elizabeth-20130807-01304.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> These are the cupcakes me and DD made today, they were very yummy:)

Ooo they look tasty!

We went to a family fun day, went in the butterfly house then out for dinner at a really nice pub. Came home and fell asleep. 

I'm just about to go to fat club, I'm dreading it! Definitely gained!
It's taster night which I normally love but I have heartburn so its making me feel sick! I've made sweet chilli baked eggs!


----------



## wildchic

Wow brunette, I don't think I've ever had all those symptoms in one day. 
Fx for you hun.


----------



## CKJ

Well ladies we did it...11 days straight of b'ding!!! Covered all 5 high days, 2 peak days and my last high day today...we can literally do no more...if I'm not pg I think my hubby might cry haha


----------



## wildchic

CKJ- 11 days! Omw! I don't think me or DH would be able to do more than 3 days, lol. 
I really hope that this is your month! Good Luck hun!


----------



## CKJ

Lol wild chic it's nigh on killed us, haven't done it that much since we conceived E n we were childless n on a belated honeymoon then haha

Good luck for results tomoz!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hahaha that's what we have been like!! 

I just nipped to Asda on way to fat club and bought some cheap tests. I can't hold out until Sunday :lol: Embarrassing thing is it beeped as I walked out!


----------



## wildchic

CKJ- thanx:) I've noticed that we dtd 3 days in a row every month, for the past 3months, maybe we'll go to 4 times next cycle, haha, doubt it very much

Brunette- that is embarrasing!!! I wouldve cried! Did anyone else see?


----------



## CKJ

Lol to give u girls a laugh (ESP wen I prob end up with a bfn)-

I said yest bout nausea which continued today with the odd cramp n now the most soul destroying headache I've had in ages...well a silly thought crossed my mind which my husband just reiterated all of his own accord 'well mayb we've had so much sex it's twins n you r feeling double the symptoms' (there's twins in my family)

Obviously I wouldn't feel stuff yet I KNOW that BUT my tired ill brain is now lying here thinking WTF would we do with twins?? N creating all sorts of strange scenarios lol I could kill him!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

No-one saw luckily!

I've gained 2.5lb at fat club!!


----------



## wildchic

CKJ- lol, twins are no joke! Esp the fact that you have twins in your family! 
When I was on the Clomid, I was scared of that happening, as both me and dh have twins in the family! 

Brunette- glad no one saw! Don't worry about the weight gain, it could be a good thing!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - yes I had the glob of s not like cM the day I ovulated...that's not to say you are ovulating though, I guess these things can happen any day. 

CKJ - if a bfp was awarded for the most effort put in then you'd surely win. Lol fingers crossed you. 

afm - been out to dinner for our wedding anniversary and to say thank you to the in laws for looking after our son 3 days a week. Diet went down the toilet...I feel fatter already lol.

Oh God, I don't know what came over me but got in from work and took one of my IC tests and into the bathroom and took a test, it was obviously negative....really don't know what I was thinking. Anyway I left the packet on the side of the sink and the mother in law went in there after me, she must have seen it!! Don't know what she is thinking but I'm going to keep my mouth shut, we haven't told family we are trying, prefer not to have to explain if it doesn't happen. Note to self throw rubbish in the bin!! Lol x


----------



## Buttercup84

Omg ckj, that's commitment to the ttc cause right there! Aww twinnies aren't so bad, OH has 8 year old twin sisters (big age gap!) and yes it's twice the expense of everything at the same time and they do bicker etc but the 'twin connection' thing they have going on is pretty neat, totally different to me and my sister for sure!
Eek cookie! We haven't told family we're trying either (and don't intend to at this point) Hope your mil doesn't say anything, you could maybe shrug it off as a 'scare' if she does! :winkwink:


----------



## wildchic

Happy anniversary Cookie:)
Oh no! Did your mil say anything? Hope she didn't notice it!


----------



## Cookie1979

She hasn't said anything but I wouldn't expect her to...anyway a test could mean anything, might just be late and making sure I'm not preggers. I've been very clear that I'm still doing this vlcd, don't want her getting the wrong idea and thinking I'm pregnant! 

God my boobs hurt!! Not just nipples, they are properly tender. Despite having sore boobs last month and knowing it doesn't mean anything I still hope it might mean something. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

CKJ said:


> Well ladies we did it...11 days straight of b'ding!!! Covered all 5 high days, 2 peak days and my last high day today...we can literally do no more...if I'm not pg I think my hubby might cry haha

lol!!! i hope you get that bfp hun 



Cookie1979 said:


> Brunette - yes I had the glob of s not like cM the day I ovulated...that's not to say you are ovulating though, I guess these things can happen any day.
> 
> CKJ - if a bfp was awarded for the most effort put in then you'd surely win. Lol fingers crossed you.
> 
> afm - been out to dinner for our wedding anniversary and to say thank you to the in laws for looking after our son 3 days a week. Diet went down the toilet...I feel fatter already lol.
> 
> Oh God, I don't know what came over me but got in from work and took one of my IC tests and into the bathroom and took a test, it was obviously negative....really don't know what I was thinking. Anyway I left the packet on the side of the sink and the mother in law went in there after me, she must have seen it!! Don't know what she is thinking but I'm going to keep my mouth shut, we haven't told family we are trying, prefer not to have to explain if it doesn't happen. Note to self throw rubbish in the bin!! Lol x


what dpo are you cookie?! didn't you like, just o?! lol! i would die if mil found a test.



Buttercup84 said:


> Omg ckj, that's commitment to the ttc cause right there! Aww twinnies aren't so bad, OH has 8 year old twin sisters (big age gap!) and yes it's twice the expense of everything at the same time and they do bicker etc but the 'twin connection' thing they have going on is pretty neat, totally different to me and my sister for sure!
> Eek cookie! We haven't told family we're trying either (and don't intend to at this point) Hope your mil doesn't say anything, you could maybe shrug it off as a 'scare' if she does! :winkwink:

twins!!! no thanks, much too much for me! i just want one baby!


6 dpo here, i feel like crap, caught dd's cold, i'm exhausted, trying to get the house clean for sat for her party, and i just want to sleep all the time.


cp is low, closed and medium texture, and creamy cm. Temp up a little this am but not much. my temps are not as they usually are after o so i'm just kind of waiting til the end of the cycle and bd'ing as often as we can stand it lol.

not having high hopes this cycle.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - I'm 8 dpo today (looks like I'm one day ahead of you) decided to test on Saturday purely because I'm impatient. 

After investigating the boob department lol I have discovered it's not my nipples that hurt it's my boobs, they are very tender. I'm sure last cycle it was just my nipples. Obviously can't help but get my hopes up despite realising that with all the so called symptoms I had last cycle that came to nothing it might well be futile but I can't help it. 

My cp is hard and closed, not sure if it's high or low as I never checked it before...I read that if you are preggers it can take a while to change. My cM is creamy...I read though cp and cm are not really reliable things to check. 

Hope your cold goes very soon. X


----------



## wildchic

I agree with Cookie
I've read that you can't tell by those 2 things if you're preggies! 

Good Luck Cookie and Mommyxofxone
I hope we'll see a few bfp's soon!

AFM- cd13 today, yay, O is getting close! I hope when I phone for dh's S/A results they'll give it! Day of truth for us and I'm so scared that dh is actually the problem. Kmfx that its just taking us long because of that stupid depo!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wild - good luck with hubbies results x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## CKJ

Brunette what did test say?

I've had the worst headache/migraine I have ever experienced. Even went to gp this morn. Can now blink without it hurting so ill take that lol have a temp too so def a bug. Pain was as bad as labour...n I sucked at labour!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh dear, I've had a few migraines and they really do hurt, the first one I had was horrendous, I had to be assisted to a colleagues car and driven home from work the first time it happened because I couldn't see properly. Really freaked me out!!! Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Mommyxofxone - I'm 8 dpo today (looks like I'm one day ahead of you) decided to test on Saturday purely because I'm impatient.
> 
> After investigating the boob department lol I have discovered it's not my nipples that hurt it's my boobs, they are very tender. I'm sure last cycle it was just my nipples. Obviously can't help but get my hopes up despite realising that with all the so called symptoms I had last cycle that came to nothing it might well be futile but I can't help it.
> 
> My cp is hard and closed, not sure if it's high or low as I never checked it before...I read that if you are preggers it can take a while to change. My cM is creamy...I read though cp and cm are not really reliable things to check.
> 
> Hope your cold goes very soon. X


one day before lets get our bfps together! although i'm not feeling it for this month. pretty sure i'm out. 
my cp is the same. that's how it went when i was pg too. but ff seems to think it's a good thing, i'm getting points for it? i think it's supposed to stay closed, because if it opens it means it's going to let the blood out? but i think it's supposed to go back up later. and my boobs didn't tell me a damn thing about being pg. 



wildchic said:


> I agree with Cookie
> I've read that you can't tell by those 2 things if you're preggies!
> 
> Good Luck Cookie and Mommyxofxone
> I hope we'll see a few bfp's soon!
> 
> AFM- cd13 today, yay, O is getting close! I hope when I phone for dh's S/A results they'll give it! Day of truth for us and I'm so scared that dh is actually the problem. Kmfx that its just taking us long because of that stupid depo!!!


woo hooo for o finally getting here! good luck with the results today! let us know how it goes. i'm sure everythign is fine. remember bc can cause issues for a while. My dr. actually told me it could take like 5 years after bc. However, i've never seen that. just saying what i was told.




CKJ said:


> Brunette what did test say?
> 
> I've had the worst headache/migraine I have ever experienced. Even went to gp this morn. Can now blink without it hurting so ill take that lol have a temp too so def a bug. Pain was as bad as labour...n I sucked at labour!!



i'm so sorry about your head!!!!! i hope it feels better




and brunette any news on a test?





afm, nothing much to report. pretty bored over here at 7dpo. I still can't believe my temps are doing more for being passed o. usually they are all over the place.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - whats supposed to happen with the cervix position then if pregnant? Mine I think is closed, but only checked it abit this cycle so I'm not used to checking it.

I feel out this month, I dont think we bd'd enough, I was so in such a mood thinking that I wasn't going to ovulate (it was complete paranoia) that we didn't dtd, infact I think there might have been 2 nights in a row that we didn't. I can't remember...I dont know why we wouldn't have 2 nights in a row, I remember 1 night I just didn't see the point and was too busy being in a grump. Next cycle we are baby dancing every day!!!!

I really need to note down more on ff, when we bd'd and my cm...cos I'm looking back and thinking why didn't I note it down!!! Really annoyed with myself. We dtd the day before I ovulated, but I think that was too late and I'm worried that before that works out 5 days before I ovulated...oh I dont know, maybe I'm wrong, seems strange that we'd skip 2 days in a row when I'm fertile. You live and you learn!!!! x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Mommyxofxone - whats supposed to happen with the cervix position then if pregnant? Mine I think is closed, but only checked it abit this cycle so I'm not used to checking it.
> 
> I feel out this month, I dont think we bd'd enough, I was so in such a mood thinking that I wasn't going to ovulate (it was complete paranoia) that we didn't dtd, infact I think there might have been 2 nights in a row that we didn't. I can't remember...I dont know why we wouldn't have 2 nights in a row, I remember 1 night I just didn't see the point and was too busy being in a grump. Next cycle we are baby dancing every day!!!!
> 
> I really need to note down more on ff, when we bd'd and my cm...cos I'm looking back and thinking why didn't I note it down!!! Really annoyed with myself. We dtd the day before I ovulated, but I think that was too late and I'm worried that before that works out 5 days before I ovulated...oh I dont know, maybe I'm wrong, seems strange that we'd skip 2 days in a row when I'm fertile. You live and you learn!!!! x

i THINK it goes back up??? i'm not really sure, i'll have to read about it later!!! i just remember mine was low and closed because it opens to let out the blood when you get af. so you want it to stay closed. but medium to high i think is ideal for position, but you just don't want it to open again i believe it's been a long time lol! really will have to check it out.

i did that a lot, the first time i would put so much into waiting for those days, we'd bd wayyyy too late, and wouldn't get it even close. this time we missed the two days before, but got it like all days leading up, and then the days right after. it says i o'd on cd15, i think we bd'd 9-13, and then 16-18. something like that. BUT i also read on my opk pack, if you get a positive, best time is to WAIT 24 hours after you get that pos and then dtd before 36 hours. but ff says to dtd the day of, and the 2 days following. Just to make sure. SO, you're not out, and neither am i going by that!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic how did it go?

I tested at 10pm last night. I think I can see a slight line but most probably line eye mixed with wishful thinking! :(

Been to Grizedale Forest today. Did the 2.5hour walk. Was lovely but very tiring!


----------



## wildchic

Well Ladies

I phoned and of cause, they wouldn't give the results, but said that the gyno would call me. Then the lady there phoned me and said the gyno wants to see me on Monday. Dh is so stressed and I have no idea what to say to him. I told him that maybe his spermo's are ok and that the gyno probably wants to set a date to do the lap, but I can see in his face that its eating at him! Its his birthday 2moro and his day is gonna be ruined by this! 

Any advice as to what I can say or do???


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really shit :( I can't believe you have to wait that long! 
I don't think there really will be anything you can say :(


----------



## Cookie1979

I don't think an appointment means there is something wrong, maybe the gyno wants to discuss your options. Just try and reassure him and then try and keep his mind off it. Try not to let it worry you ..easier said than done I know. Hope he manages to enjoy his birthday. 

Xxxx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx ladies! I'm trying my best to take his mind off it, but I know its not working! 
I don't even think he'll want to dtd, coz he probably thinks ' what's the point?' Ovulation is sunday/monday and I'm in my fertile period! I really don't know what to do!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just jump him! :lol:

Dress up and seduce him? Bottle of wine?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes dress up sexy and seduce him...I think when ttc we forget to put the effort in. Make it about fun and not baby making xx


----------



## CKJ

Def! Say its made u realise u need to enjoy sex whatever n since its his bday you r treating him ;-) its always good to put the fun back in!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Well Ladies
> 
> I phoned and of cause, they wouldn't give the results, but said that the gyno would call me. Then the lady there phoned me and said the gyno wants to see me on Monday. Dh is so stressed and I have no idea what to say to him. I told him that maybe his spermo's are ok and that the gyno probably wants to set a date to do the lap, but I can see in his face that its eating at him! Its his birthday 2moro and his day is gonna be ruined by this!
> 
> Any advice as to what I can say or do???

Make sure you tell him that it doesn' tmean anything!!!! my boss had a blood test one one time and he called to get results, the nurse said she couldn't give results over the phone but he needed to come in immediately. he stressed out like crazy, got in there ad they said everything was fine. 

means absolutely nothing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

they also get more money if you come in for an appt, rather than telling you over the phone- they don't get anything for that you know? seriously, sometimes it's just about that.


----------



## wildchic

Thanx for the advice ladies.
We did get 2 dtd last night:)
Looks like I was worried for nothing! But I still think its bothering him! 

Thanx again!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything is ok. 

Look what happened this morning!! Weird freaking place!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - going back to your yellow cm, when I googled it it seemed to be a positive sign if it happens before af is due. I meant to tell you when it was mentioned but forgot. Any updates? I cant comment on the chart its all gobble de goop to me!! :)

How is everyone today? I'm alright, no real progess with me, now 9 dpo, I've noticed I've got more creamy cm than last cycle so dont know if that means anything, and just more cm in general, Im sure I quite quickly dried up last cycle. Boobs are quite sore still although not as bad as yesterday but they were particularly bad. No other symptoms really, unless you count vivid dreams which I dont think I would in the 2ww. I hate the waiting!


----------



## CKJ

As a hopeful I got vivid dreams straight off when pg with my daughter so u never know!!

Sorry brunette I don't understand charting, what does it show?!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I see you got some watery cm today!
Do you know if its a good sign?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's saying I ovulated on CD36 which means I'm now 8DPO. It predicts AF will arrive a week today. 

Hann79 had watery CM and that snotty stuff this cycle. I think I'm out though!


----------



## Jess812

hi everyone,.seems alot of you are around the same part of their cycle. Im CD18 still not close to O. Well my 2nd day of OPK thats finally got more color to the 2nd line. So hoping will be O next week! Think my CM is changing to egg white, it is when i wipe but when checking cervix its kinda white spots in snotty type cm. Sorry no better way to explain with only checking for little over a week! lol.

Good luck on testing xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Jess - Can you stretch it between your fingers? I get ewcm for about 5 days before I get a positive opk, but make sure as soon as you have stretchy cm that you start baby dancing as its the most fertile cm.

Oh Brunette - well if you are 8 dpo I hope you aren't out. Fingers crossed.

AFM - My cm is still watery and creamy and Im sure it wasn't last cycle but I could be wrong as I didn't note it down. Thats really the only difference between this cycle and last cycle...one minute I feel quite confident, the next I think no way. Oh and the vivid dreams, didnt get that last cycle either. Wish there was a way to tell what was going on in there, but unfortunately not so Im going to have to learn to be patient. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls any ideas on taking the itch out of a bit? I have 3. One has gone massive and its really really itchy!!!


----------



## Jess812

@Cookie
It was kinda tacky but kind of stretchy too. It was when CM was creamy too though :shrug: 

I may have to check again! lol


----------



## Cookie1979

its probably on its way to changing, I found mine was intermittent at first then was very wet and very stretchy. Everyone is different but if you check a couple of times a day you'll likely notice how it changes the closer you get to ovulation.

Brunette - Sudocream?


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls any ideas on taking the itch out of a bit? I have 3. One has gone massive and its really really itchy!!!

Have you got baking soda? Create a paste with baking soda and water. Use 2 tablespoon of baking soda and 1 tablespoon water, apply to bites and then every 30/45 mins wash off and apply again if needed x



Cookie1979 said:


> its probably on its way to changing, I found mine was intermittent at first then was very wet and very stretchy. Everyone is different but if you check a couple of times a day you'll likely notice how it changes the closer you get to ovulation.
> 
> Brunette - Sudocream?

Yeah its stretchy but with bits of white cm in so must be in the change! plus like i said above its my 2nd day of getting darker 2nd line. Guess what il be up to tonight :thumbup: hehe


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Glad everything is ok.
> 
> Look what happened this morning!! Weird freaking place!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png

Ohhh that looks good, and your timing isn't bad either hun, day before is good, you're not out yet. 



Cookie1979 said:


> Brunette - going back to your yellow cm, when I googled it it seemed to be a positive sign if it happens before af is due. I meant to tell you when it was mentioned but forgot. Any updates? I cant comment on the chart its all gobble de goop to me!! :)
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm alright, no real progess with me, now 9 dpo, I've noticed I've got more creamy cm than last cycle so dont know if that means anything, and just more cm in general, Im sure I quite quickly dried up last cycle. Boobs are quite sore still although not as bad as yesterday but they were particularly bad. No other symptoms really, unless you count vivid dreams which I dont think I would in the 2ww. I hate the waiting!

what day are you testing now? And vivid dreams, i get them all the freaking time without pregnancy, i mean super vivid, so it never tells me anything. :/ 



CKJ said:


> As a hopeful I got vivid dreams straight off when pg with my daughter so u never know!!
> 
> Sorry brunette I don't understand charting, what does it show?!

shows she O'd much later than i think she thought?



Jess812 said:


> hi everyone,.seems alot of you are around the same part of their cycle. Im CD18 still not close to O. Well my 2nd day of OPK thats finally got more color to the 2nd line. So hoping will be O next week! Think my CM is changing to egg white, it is when i wipe but when checking cervix its kinda white spots in snotty type cm. Sorry no better way to explain with only checking for little over a week! lol.
> 
> Good luck on testing xx

hun you're showing a definite dip in your cycle, i bet you are about to O anyday now, not as far as next week- esp since you recorded your Ewcm this am, i bet it's coming within the next few days!!! keep up your opks! 



brunettebimbo said:


> Girls any ideas on taking the itch out of a bit? I have 3. One has gone massive and its really really itchy!!!

Yes - we use a solution of half vinegar and half water. You spray it on your bite, and it burns for a minute but seriously, takes the itch right out. It ALSO works as a repellent. After you initially spray it it smells but disappates really fast, no one will tell you have it on. But it's safe for people and animals, i use it for pretty much everything, esp. since that Off! stuff can cause seizures.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm: bad af style cramping this am (also stalling on cleaning the house! lol!) and 8 dpo. nothing much to do but wait!!

CP seems to have moved back up slightly. oh yeah! i was supposed to read about that!

"The position of the cervix during pregnancy does change but not at the same time in all women.

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the pregnant cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman and thus makes it not possible to diagnose pregnancy from examining the cervix.
For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.
Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test.

In conclusion, a pregnant cervi

- See more at: https://www.babymed.com/pregnant-cervix-and-pregnancy#sthash.DXhEXBnq.dpuf" 

just read for you cookie!!!! 



So yeah, nothing really to report then lol! all i know is it's still closed- good sign i think!? or maybe not a sign at all?! lol!


----------



## Jess812

mommyxofxone said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone,.seems alot of you are around the same part of their cycle. Im CD18 still not close to O. Well my 2nd day of OPK thats finally got more color to the 2nd line. So hoping will be O next week! Think my CM is changing to egg white, it is when i wipe but when checking cervix its kinda white spots in snotty type cm. Sorry no better way to explain with only checking for little over a week! lol.
> 
> Good luck on testing xx
> 
> hun you're showing a definite dip in your cycle, i bet you are about to O anyday now, not as far as next week- esp since you recorded your Ewcm this am, i bet it's coming within the next few days!!! keep up your opks!Click to expand...

thanks, yeah maybe my OPK will darken very soon, 1st time took over a week to finally get positive.But last cycle it was negative until one day just a clear positive! Il keep you'all updated! Just hoping we can BD more. Its hard with hubbys shift hours, or when he is home DS is up awake so cant just BD .. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

For the girls that use FF, what does this scoring mean please?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> For the girls that use FF, what does this scoring mean please?

it means you dtd a day before O day, which is good I think it only ever says 'good' for the best timing. never gets better than 'good' lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you can get high? I don't understand the numbers?


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> I think you can get high? I don't understand the numbers?


Guessing myself but i think when it says O-1 .. meaninig you DTD 1 day before ovulation. *O*vulation*-1*day

x


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes that's what the numbers mean :) and i've never gotten high, even though i've dtd several of the days, it only ever says good for me!


----------



## Cookie1979

Morning ladies, just took a test on an ic 10 miu and it was a bfn...not feeling too confident about this cycle now. I know it's early though so I shall patiently (or not so patiently wait) xxx

How is everyone today? Xx


----------



## CKJ

Fingers crossed its just early cookie!!

I'm strangely chilled this month, lots of other stuff going on so if we've caught ill b ecstatic but if not it may work in our favour time wise. Had the odd sensation in my boobs n a few dull cramps. Ovulation was so different this month that I feel it's useless to compare what comes after like I would usually do!!

Brunette when u next testing now?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Now that I have crosshairs I'm not due AF until Friday!

Another temperature rise this morning but cervix has moved down and gone soft but still closed. 40points on the pregnancy monitor so not looking good this month!

Cookie fingers crossed its just too soon.


----------



## wildchic

Hey, how's everyone doing?

I'm doing good! Had a few drinks last night for dh's birthday and feel like crap today! But on the up side, we've been dtd like crazy, so I'm happy dh is not too upset about the S/A! I'll start my opk's later today. I only have 1 opk left, but I'll get some at the shop 2moro. 

Cookie- maybe it is to early! But I hope you get that bfp!!!

Brunette- I'm glad you got your crosshairs! I'm sure you must be happy that something is happening!

Good luck to everyone testing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything is ok :) did DH have a nice birthday?

I've been have sharp shooting pains down below and lots of cramping today!


----------



## wildchic

I'm sure he enjoyed his birthday brunette!

Cramps could be a good thing! I've noticed that I get cramps right through my cycle, so for me, cramps don't really mean anything. But I hope it does for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Morning ladies, just took a test on an ic 10 miu and it was a bfn...not feeling too confident about this cycle now. I know it's early though so I shall patiently (or not so patiently wait) xxx
> 
> How is everyone today? Xx

morning hun! it's way too early it with an ic. wait til day before af! i got a neg at 10dpo. And it was my pg cycle. I remember it well, because i got a neg, went into my old job and met this girl that knew i was trying, she had just got her bfp that same morning at 12dpo, and she rubbed in my face that she was pg. i felt TERRIBLE. i told her i got a neg, she said 'oh, sorry!' and went off. HOwever, that same girl lost both babies weeks apart (twins) and hasn't been able to get pg since. :( 



CKJ said:


> Fingers crossed its just early cookie!!
> 
> I'm strangely chilled this month, lots of other stuff going on so if we've caught ill b ecstatic but if not it may work in our favour time wise. Had the odd sensation in my boobs n a few dull cramps. Ovulation was so different this month that I feel it's useless to compare what comes after like I would usually do!!
> 
> Brunette when u next testing now?

I never know anything with cycles!!! but if it's that different, that could be a good sign hun! hoping that for me too because it's SO different than normal. my temps are no where near normal.



brunettebimbo said:


> Now that I have crosshairs I'm not due AF until Friday!
> 
> Another temperature rise this morning but cervix has moved down and gone soft but still closed. 40points on the pregnancy monitor so not looking good this month!
> 
> Cookie fingers crossed its just too soon.

af is due friday?! that means our cycles are matched up, as i'm due the same. are you testing friday??? my temp went down.



wildchic said:


> Hey, how's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm doing good! Had a few drinks last night for dh's birthday and feel like crap today! But on the up side, we've been dtd like crazy, so I'm happy dh is not too upset about the S/A! I'll start my opk's later today. I only have 1 opk left, but I'll get some at the shop 2moro.
> 
> Cookie- maybe it is to early! But I hope you get that bfp!!!
> 
> Brunette- I'm glad you got your crosshairs! I'm sure you must be happy that something is happening!
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing!

Glad he's not too upset and you're getting bd covered!!!! hope this pays off :)



brunettebimbo said:


> Glad everything is ok :) did DH have a nice birthday?
> 
> I've been have sharp shooting pains down below and lots of cramping today!

i wish cramping meant something for me.



wildchic said:


> I'm sure he enjoyed his birthday brunette!
> 
> Cramps could be a good thing! I've noticed that I get cramps right through my cycle, so for me, cramps don't really mean anything. But I hope it does for you!

me toooo. :/



afm- temp dropped slightly this am. 97.6 i am trying not to think about it. still above coverline right? right.

Bad sleep last night, summer insomnia mixed with party anxiety- since we're hosting our first party in the new house (actually ever really, as in the condo we didn't have enough room for get togethers) so i'm just hoping everything goes well.

cp is high medium closed and creamy cm. don't know if that means anything lol. just observing all i can! So af would be due this week (if it's really a 30 day cycle, and i don't think it could be anything else with that o day) so not much longer to wait til af or get our bfps!!!!! BETTER BE A BFP OR ELSE.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FF says to wait until at least 20th August so will wait until 21st if no AF. 

Good luck!


----------



## Buttercup84

Cd11 here and I had 3 days in a row of ewcm and 3 negative opks along with it. Think its the pcos playing tricks on me rather than ovulation being imminent so I'll just keep charting and bding every other day just in case until I know more... Good luck brunette, cookie, mommyofone and anyone else nearly ready to test :)


----------



## wildchic

Does this opk look almost positive?? Will go get more tests 2moro.
 



Attached Files:







CD15.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> Does this opk look almost positive?? Will go get more tests 2moro.


Very nearly yes :)


----------



## wildchic

Will go out early 2 buy those opk's! Should've bought them today! Thanx for looking 
Brunette:)


----------



## wildchic

Forgot to say that I also had partial ferning on the saliva microscope. Will post a pic when I get full ferning, then you ladies can see how it looks:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Some strange feelings today. I've been having shooting pains up my vagina (sorry TMI), cramping, lower back ache and now a burning type pain in my uterus area! My stomach is really gurgling and bubbling too!


----------



## wildchic

It could be anything brunette.
I've read that back ache is a good sign and so is cramping. Hope the other symptoms you're having are a good sign as well.


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - I think sometimes it can take a while to get a positive, took 5 days of ewcm for me to get mine, I got to the point where i felt like I wasn't going to ovulate. Keep testing you'll get there I'm sure. 

Wildchic - looks like you are very close to ovulation, day or two I reckon at the most. 

Brunette - fingers crossed the cramping is a good sign. 

AFM - took another ic test and I swear after 3 mins I could see the faintest line, but I had evaps on these tests last cycle, but not that quickly but I still don't trust it. Also feel very wet down below and have cramps and lower back pain. Also boobs are still very tender. All signs are positive but I know not to get carried away. Will test again in the morning, until I get a clear line it's a bfn and I know full well that af approaching can give the same symptoms as pregnancy so I'm not getting carried away. 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie I really hope it's the start of your BFP. I've sent a bad review of my IC. They are cruel :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Check this out - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-buddies/906247-we-love-chart-stalking-255.html#post28915203 Someone posted my chart!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck Cookie:)

Kmfx for you hun! Please post a pic!!!


----------



## CKJ

Ooo good luck cookie!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Brunette, when I go to that link/post you quoted it weirdly shows my chart so I wonder if it's a glitch somewhere like if you're logged in to FF it shows your chart? Who knows! :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooooo really!? Good to know!


----------



## Cookie1979

Well took another ic this morning, I again think I can see the palest line but I really am thinking evap the line is so pale you have to hold it to the light and you can't capture it on camera...maybe I have line eye...i don't know. I think I'm out this month, I thought I had lots of positive symptoms but maybe it's in my head. Even woke up feeling sick this morning, still feel a bit nauseous but better than I did when I first woke up. X


----------



## CKJ

Cookie, ur still only 11dpo Hun!! Don't do it to yourself!! When is AF actually due? Still plenty of time to get your positive sweetie xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Thursday because I think I have a 15 day luteal phase. Think I'm sending myself crazy so I'm going to hold off testing til at least Wednesday. 

Still feeling quite sick and generally yucky and I'm so tired....I've gone back to bed in hope that a nap makes me feel better. 

I know it's really early still so it's silly to get worked up...I shall try and chill out. Xx


----------



## CKJ

Well the sickness could b a great sign!! Good luck!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Get those tests chucked in the bin. They are awful for indents/Evaps!

Have you any other brands to try?

I'd wait until AF is due and then if those lines are true they will be dark enough by then. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Cookie- its still early hun! Give it a few more days. Hope you get that 2 lines soon!

AFM- cd16 today and I'm not getting O pains like I usually do. Tried to take my temp, but I woke up way to late and my temp was 36.74, which I know is quite high for me before O. 
I'm feeling very anxious about my app. at the gyno 2moro!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Try this Wildchic - https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Good Luck tomorrow :)


----------



## wildchic

Thanx brunette:) it gave me a temp off 36.30, which seems about right! I took my temp at 9am and I usually take it 5am!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Big difference!
I've been taking mine at about 7.30 whilst off work and its usually 6.30!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Woke feeling nauseous today, nearly threw up emptying the potty :sick: I don't usually!

Slight temperature rise today and cervix has gone back to high. CM is really watery today, I keep thinking AF has arrived!

Weather is crap today, been pouring down all morning. Sun looks like its trying to come out though! Hubby is off to pick his boys up shortly. Most likely be a lazy day today!

How's everyone else?


----------



## brunettebimbo

How many times can one person say today? :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - that's how I felt yesterday, feeling uncomfortable in the pelvic area not cramping as such but feeling like AF was arriving and felt wet down below. Still fairly wet. Cp rising is a good sign I think. 

Thanks girls, I haven't given up hope and I do realise its still early... I was just having a wobbly moment. 

My boobs are so painful, far worse than they were last cycle... without a bra on I can barely walk around cos they are so tender. I'm sure last cycle my nipples were mostly to blame for the pain but they don't hurt at all now, they are tender behind .. very strange. Had a piece of toast and a shower and feel more human although still feel sick but its just nausea.... I don't feel like I will be sick or anything. Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh and yes have Tesco ones to test with which was negative but then I read they aren't that sensitive and not good for early testing. Might grab some superdrug ones tomorrow as they are supposed to be very sensitive but are also cheap.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean!! I had like a burning type pain yesterday, not painful but could feel it if you know what I mean? I have backache too. I'm just hoping its not all in my head!!

Noisy stomach again today! :lol: Hope it stops before I go back to work on Tuesday, its embarrassing when I'm nursing and my belly is being noisy! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie1979 said:


> Oh and yes have Tesco ones to test with which was negative but then I read they aren't that sensitive and not good for early testing. Might grab some superdrug ones tomorrow as they are supposed to be very sensitive but are also cheap.

Yep I think they are £4.99 for 2!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hope your BFP is just a few days away Cookie, going by your symptoms I have a really good feeling it could be your month! :flower:
Good luck at the gyno wildchic!


----------



## wildchic

I got myself some clearblue digital opk's! 
Man, are they expensive!!!

Can't wait to use them later!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Well took another ic this morning, I again think I can see the palest line but I really am thinking evap the line is so pale you have to hold it to the light and you can't capture it on camera...maybe I have line eye...i don't know. I think I'm out this month, I thought I had lots of positive symptoms but maybe it's in my head. Even woke up feeling sick this morning, still feel a bit nauseous but better than I did when I first woke up. X

hope it's a good sign, STOP testing so early lol!!! i'm going to come over and take your tests!!! :haha:



brunettebimbo said:


> Try this Wildchic - https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow :)

thtat's awesome!



wildchic said:


> I got myself some clearblue digital opk's!
> Man, are they expensive!!!
> 
> Can't wait to use them later!

why i don't have those. i just have the ics. :/ 




afm ladies nothing much to report, dd's party went great, i'm exhausted, didn't sleep well, dd was talking in her sleep and i heard her over the monitor so i got out of bed at 330 am, and she was still sleeping. ugh. then i couldn't get back to sleep. that was after 4 when i finally passed out. and i turned off my temp alarm (set for 6) because i wouldn't have had a long enough sleep for a good reading. SO i got up at 730 and temped then getting 98.2, a bit higher than normal. just glad it's still up there. testing soon, as it's 10dpo. hoping to hold out to 13, but may test on 12 because that's when i got my first bfp with dd but nervous. so nervous.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are the same DPO now :)

I'm not going to test early. Completely pointless! :lol: Good Luck with your testing!


----------



## wildchic

The results of the digital test:(

I'm getting some twinges, but not sure if its ovulation. Will test later again
 



Attached Files:







CD16.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

What does that mean Hun? I've never seen the digi ones. 

Has anyone seen the symptoms past DPO thread? I love it! Hoping turn my post green not red!


----------



## mommyxofxone

do any of you ladies know if hair loss is a sign? i didn't have it with dd, but seriously, i'm losing a TON of hair, and it's not normal for me at all.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- the digi is suppose to show a smiley face if it picks up the lh surge. So, with ther being a blank circle, it didn't pick up the lh surge:(
I actually think I missed it.


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - was that the first time you used it? cos I got a blank face but someone said to me you always get a blank face the first time, tested again that evening and got a smiley face (not evening a flashing smiley face went straight to peak). So I think it must be true, my damn one stopped working after using it just twice. 

Mommyxofxone - I wish you would take my tests lol no I don't know if hair loss is a sign, never heard of it.

Brunette - let's hope it means something. Will grab superdrug ones tomorrow, have heard good things. 

AFM not feeling sick anymore thank goodness, still feeling tired and a bit crampy and really thirsty...just want to sleep sleep sleep! If I don't get my bfp this cycle I won't be happy after having all these symptoms.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same Cookie! I don't think I am but these symptoms are mad! I'm not feeling sick now either. 

I've never heard hair loss as a symptoms but mine fell out loads after having Tristan and still does occasionally


----------



## wildchic

Mommyxofxone- I know that stress can cause hair loss! This happened to me(stress related). But I don't know if its a pregnancy symptom though.

Cookie- Yes, it was the first time I used it,do you think I should test again??? I was very disappointed when all I saw was a blank circle!


----------



## Cookie1979

Well if you are nearing ovulation then might be worth testing again, you might get a flashing smiley face which means high fertility. I don't think you are supposed to test twice but then you prob need to if you are pretty close to your fertile time. I was really disappointed aswell as I really thought I'd at least get a flashing smiley face but that evening I got a peak so I definitely think you get a blank face first time. X


----------



## CKJ

Ooo good luck to those waiting for ovulation!! I find that countdown worse than the tww as at least u can guess when the tww will end lol

I have a bridge where a baby tooth fell out long after my adult teeth came through n the damn thing has just come out, so not only dentist I can't afford tomoz but in meantime I look like a hillbilly :-( (tis quite funny really!)

Worked out AF is due tues 20th but gonna wait til the thurs I think as AF will hav showed b4 then if not n my hubby is off that day. I was so anxious waiting for Ov but now it's come I'm ok so I THINK I'll b ok to wait this month lol see if that lasts ;-)

Those symptoms def sound promising cookie!! N brunette fingers crossed too!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Wildchic - was that the first time you used it? cos I got a blank face but someone said to me you always get a blank face the first time, tested again that evening and got a smiley face (not evening a flashing smiley face went straight to peak). So I think it must be true, my damn one stopped working after using it just twice.
> 
> Mommyxofxone - I wish you would take my tests lol no I don't know if hair loss is a sign, never heard of it.
> 
> Brunette - let's hope it means something. Will grab superdrug ones tomorrow, have heard good things.
> 
> AFM not feeling sick anymore thank goodness, still feeling tired and a bit crampy and really thirsty...just want to sleep sleep sleep! If I don't get my bfp this cycle I won't be happy after having all these symptoms.

just did some research, apparently yeah it could be that. could be stress, could be anything really lol What is this cb you're using that you can pee on more than once???



brunettebimbo said:


> Same Cookie! I don't think I am but these symptoms are mad! I'm not feeling sick now either.
> 
> I've never heard hair loss as a symptoms but mine fell out loads after having Tristan and still does occasionally

oh yeah, the after birth hair loss is totally normal lol my cat and i were competing to see who could make the most tumbleweeds :dohh: but apparently they are saying 50% of women have the hairloss in the beginning but doesn't stay.



wildchic said:


> Mommyxofxone- I know that stress can cause hair loss! This happened to me(stress related). But I don't know if its a pregnancy symptom though.
> 
> Cookie- Yes, it was the first time I used it,do you think I should test again??? I was very disappointed when all I saw was a blank circle!

and yes test again!!! don't give up yet!


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies hope your doing ok! Been busy at birthday party yesterday and at a gala today.. im knackered!

Well yesterday i took OPK before leaving so didnt have chance to read, looked this morning and it was positive. not sure if its like that after the time limit but took again today and id say its positive too :D Had eggwhite CM for 2 proper days and 1 was a inbetween creamy/eggwhite. 

Hope we catch it this time!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Jess!


----------



## Jess812

Thanks brunette x


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed for you jess xxx

Mommyxofxone - it's the clear blue advanced ovulation test, similar to cbfm you put a stick in it, pee on it and it either tells you you aren't fertile yet, high fertility or peak fertility.

X


----------



## wildchic

Here's the latest test.
I really think I missed the surge! Dh loves them and so do I!
Anyone know if they sell refill tests?
 



Attached Files:







cd16%20Test%202.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess812

wildchic said:


> Here's the latest test.
> I really think I missed the surge! Dh loves them and so do I!
> Anyone know if they sell refill tests?

I see your on CD17 You might still be in it,,, im on CD20 and only just got my positive opk....

There clearblue ones your using?? Yes you can buy refills. Id look on ebay or amazon as alot people sell unopened ones from when they've got pregnant x


----------



## wildchic

Thanx Jess,
I'm actually on cd16, af was day late and I didn't change the ticker.
Yes, they are clearblue! I live in south africa and its a bit awkward ordering things from ebay or amazon, delivery is like 21 days. I think I'd stick to the cheaper opk's next cycle, lol.


----------



## wildchic

Me and dh got 4 days in a row of dtd:)
I still can't believe it!

I'm off to bed, gyno app. 2moro and hoping to hear some good news!

Nity-nite ladies:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Night Hun. Good Luck tomorrow. Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## wildchic

Thanx brunette:) 
Will update as soon as we're done!


----------



## Jess812

Good luck! x


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck wildchic!

thanks cookie, i've never had anything cb except a confirmation (just the reg not the digi) for my pg with dd. 

IT looks pretty awesome. expensive though goodness.


had a serious heatwave today, which is not normal before af. normally i'm cold the days leading up. I even took my temp which was 99.1 And i'm a complete only in the 97s. The days leading up to my bfp with dd, i was driving home from work, af was due friday, i think it was the same day i got my negative, (10dpo) and i was SO hot. it was november and i was blasting the air con in the car. i remember thinking it was weird and i must be getting sick. Nothing else happened, it passed later that day and didn't come back. So 10dpo is too early for me yet, i know i'd get a neg even if i WAS pg. so the plan is to test tues or wed (if i can hold out to wed) at 12 and 13 dpo, when i got my pos with dd. It's also the same lot! so i know they're good.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Major temperature drop, looks like I'm out :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I hope thats not the case Brunette.xx

Good luck mommyxofxone xx

I tested again this morning with IC's and on one I could see the faintest line and the other I dont think I could see a line...dont know what to think as yesterday with my smu I got my best line yet, even my hubby could see it...but then I did show him after the 10 min cut off (was probably quite a while after actually) but maybe what I saw was line eye and he was an evap??! I dont know really. One thing I do know is that when I get home from work I'm going to take those IC's and throw them in the bin!!!!!

I'm going to get a decent test at lunchtime, here in the UK there's one you can buy over the counter that is 10 miu, and the reviews seem pretty good, so if these lines are really a start of a bfp then this test will pick it up. I'll let you know what happens!! x


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- a temp dip can mean anything! It could even be an implantation dip! As I'm sure you know that implantation can happen anywhere from 6dpo-12dpo. Looking at your chart, it looks like you only 11dpo, so you still in hun! Don't give up hope!

I'm sooooooo nervous about the app at 12:30pm! I even took the day off from work! I feel all sick to my stomach, could be the nerves, lol


----------



## wildchic

Good luck mommyxofxone! I hope its the same like when you were preggies with your DD

Cookie- please update with a pic! I hope this is your month!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie I really hope this is the start of your BFP! Good luck. 

Wildchic Ill be thinking of you, I really hope you get the news you want. 

If AF is on her way will my temperatures continue to drop?


----------



## CKJ

Oo cookie sounds promising!!! Let us know soon as u test haha!!

Good luck for results wild chic!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

I'll keep you all posted, I'm heading out to get a test in an hour.

Good luck with your appointment Wildchic, let us know how you get on.

I'm so glad I joined this group, you've all been such great support since I started ttc...its really helped having you guys to talk to. xxx


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- its difficult to say, coz sometimes your temp will drop the day you get af or the day before. Check 2moro, if your temp goes down again, then its more likely you'll get af, but if it goes up for 3 days, you could have a triphasic chart. Ff would tell you if you have a triphasic chart. I hope that's the case with you!


----------



## Jess812

Good luck mommyxofxone. Hopefully it is like last time! :thumbup:

@Cookie- I hope it is BFP. Put a pic up? What test you getting? first time i used them clear blue digital ones which also say how far you are :flower:

@brunettebimbo. i dont think it means your out. could be any reason why temp dropped, good luck, still have faith! x

@wildchic.. Ooo good luck at your app! x


Would someone kindly look at my chart? first time monitoring cervix and i think im getting it right with texture and open/closed. I think i ovulated yesterday or day before? Would you agree? Thanks xx


----------



## Cookie1979

BFN!!!!!!! Am so gutted!! If I was at home I would be crying right now. I really thought I was going to get bfp! Apparently not only does my body lie to me, but the ic's do too...they are going straight in the bin when I get in. x


----------



## CKJ

Oh cookie I'm sorry :-( but ur not out til AF arrives!! U never know, mayb it's just too early!!


----------



## Cookie1979

my lp is 16 days long (well it seemed to be last cycle) so if AF doesn't arrive Friday I shall test on Saturday. No more early testing...Im feeling better about it now, the chocolate I'm eating is helping!! lol xxx


----------



## wildchic

Sorry you got a bfn cookie! But you not out yet!

AFM- we were worried for nothing, this is dh's S/A results:
Volume-3ml. 
Ph-7.8. 
Count- 92million/ml.
Total sperm number-276. 
Motility-40%. 
Mean forward progression- 2
Morphology WS-5%. 
Morphology MR-4%. 

Gyno said its only the 4% that's a bit low, but everything else is good:)
I'm scheduled to go for a lap on friday to see if my tubes are blocked. The gyno also said that if that is clear, that we would talk about AI. Me and dh don't wanna go that route and decided that we will try naturally. I'm hoping we'll get our bfp soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Wildchic, I'm feeling much better about it, and its only our second cycle, if AF arrives then next cycle I will try and relax abit more, this cycle I got quite stressed around ovulation which Im sure didn't help.

Great news about your hubbies results, fingers crossed everything will be fine with you and you can get on with the baby making xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic excellent results!!! see! he was all worried. :) i'd tease him.

brunette- you're not out, i know i dropped my temp the day before i got my bfp too first time. hard to remember that temps aren't everything. i'm trying to remind myself this am, as i dropped to 97.5 today. hang in there.

cookie- it's still early! don't make me take your tests away! do it the day before af the earliest! 


afm, temp drop this am, testing possibly in the am. was so hot last night had to turn up our fan. hoping that's a good sign. :) I've not been cold yet, and that's usually what proceeds af. Also, skin breakout like whoa. my lower back is covered in pimples!!!! I get them on my upper back all the time yick but never on my lower. and i know i had a serious breakout with dd. trying to stay positive.


----------



## Cookie1979

Sounds quite positive mommyxofxone!!! :) Fingers crossed for you. xx

I'm throwing the ic's in the bin, I'm done with them now. I do have some other tests but they will stay in my drawer until Saturday and will use if AF doesn't arrive, and if it does then I'll save them for next cycle but no early testing. I've definitely learnt my lesson this time. xx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx mommyxofxone:) can't tease him just yet! We're still trying to figure out those results! And...I still have the lap on friday and my nerves are finish! I just wish it was over already!

I'm having a bit of twinges and think I'm Ovulating today! I have no idea where I am in my cycle as I wasn't temping. I kinda feel lost, lol. I'll get back to going all out next cycle! I hate this 'not knowing' where I am in my cycle!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jess812 said:


> Would someone kindly look at my chart? first time monitoring cervix and i think im getting it right with texture and open/closed. I think i ovulated yesterday or day before? Would you agree? Thanks xx

I think they say "SHOW" is best. 

Soft, High, Open and Wet!

Doesn't mean you haven't ovulated though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie I'm sorry. Remember some people don't get their BFPs until they are really late never mind early. Doesn't mean your out! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

MofO - Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!

Wildchic - That's brilliant news, get :sex:


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Would someone kindly look at my chart? first time monitoring cervix and i think im getting it right with texture and open/closed. I think i ovulated yesterday or day before? Would you agree? Thanks xx
> 
> I think they say "SHOW" is best.
> 
> Soft, High, Open and Wet!
> 
> Doesn't mean you haven't ovulated though. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...


hmm ive just read this on a website....


> Low: if you can feel your cervix and your fingers are less than half way in.
> Medium: you can feel your cervix and your fingers about in to the knuckle.
> High: is anything higher than the knuckle.

Would you say this is right? if so just edited my chart as going by that i know its been 'medium' not 'low' not sure about texture yet though! so hard when you've not a clue lol




Sorry cookie, maybe wait and try again. Your still in until AF shows! x

wildchic thats good news & good luck for ovulation x

mommyxofxone goodluck for you x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Sounds quite positive mommyxofxone!!! :) Fingers crossed for you. xx
> 
> I'm throwing the ic's in the bin, I'm done with them now. I do have some other tests but they will stay in my drawer until Saturday and will use if AF doesn't arrive, and if it does then I'll save them for next cycle but no early testing. I've definitely learnt my lesson this time. xx

thanks hun. glad you're waiting a bit. I 'm going to test in the am if the temp goes up at all. If it goes down again probably not so much. i just don't know. not really looking forward to a bfn.



wildchic said:


> Thanx mommyxofxone:) can't tease him just yet! We're still trying to figure out those results! And...I still have the lap on friday and my nerves are finish! I just wish it was over already!
> 
> I'm having a bit of twinges and think I'm Ovulating today! I have no idea where I am in my cycle as I wasn't temping. I kinda feel lost, lol. I'll get back to going all out next cycle! I hate this 'not knowing' where I am in my cycle!

woo hoo to o!!! bd bd! get to it! and yeah, i can't stand not knowing so that's mainly why i temp and chart! i have control issues lol



Jess812 said:


> Low: if you can feel your cervix and your fingers are less than half way in.
> Medium: you can feel your cervix and your fingers about in to the knuckle.
> High: is anything higher than the knuckle.
> 
> Would you say this is right? if so just edited my chart as going by that i know its been 'medium' not 'low' not sure about texture yet though! so hard when you've not a clue lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry cookie, maybe wait and try again. Your still in until AF shows! x
> 
> wildchic thats good news & good luck for ovulation x
> 
> mommyxofxone goodluck for you xClick to expand...

Jess yeah sounds right!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jess812 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Would someone kindly look at my chart? first time monitoring cervix and i think im getting it right with texture and open/closed. I think i ovulated yesterday or day before? Would you agree? Thanks xx
> 
> I think they say "SHOW" is best.
> 
> Soft, High, Open and Wet!
> 
> Doesn't mean you haven't ovulated though. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm ive just read this on a website....
> 
> 
> Low: if you can feel your cervix and your fingers are less than half way in.
> Medium: you can feel your cervix and your fingers about in to the knuckle.
> High: is anything higher than the knuckle.Click to expand...
> 
> Would you say this is right? if so just edited my chart as going by that i know its been 'medium' not 'low' not sure about texture yet though! so hard when you've not a clue lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry cookie, maybe wait and try again. Your still in until AF shows! x
> 
> wildchic thats good news & good luck for ovulation x
> 
> mommyxofxone goodluck for you xClick to expand...

I read it is hard is when it feels like the tip of your nose. Soft and Medium you can just kind of tell :lol:


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Would someone kindly look at my chart? first time monitoring cervix and i think im getting it right with texture and open/closed. I think i ovulated yesterday or day before? Would you agree? Thanks xx
> 
> I think they say "SHOW" is best.
> 
> Soft, High, Open and Wet!
> 
> Doesn't mean you haven't ovulated though. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm ive just read this on a website....
> 
> 
> Low: if you can feel your cervix and your fingers are less than half way in.
> Medium: you can feel your cervix and your fingers about in to the knuckle.
> High: is anything higher than the knuckle.Click to expand...
> 
> Would you say this is right? if so just edited my chart as going by that i know its been 'medium' not 'low' not sure about texture yet though! so hard when you've not a clue lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry cookie, maybe wait and try again. Your still in until AF shows! x
> 
> wildchic thats good news & good luck for ovulation x
> 
> mommyxofxone goodluck for you xClick to expand...
> 
> I read it is hard is when it feels like the tip of your nose. Soft and Medium you can just kind of tell :lol:Click to expand...


Yeh i read that, could of been hard i guess... just not felt 'soft' yet.. i don't think lol. Next time round hopefully understand it a bit more. That's if i don't get BFP. But some reason i think its still few months or so down the line. Has anyone else felt like that??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep me. We don't tend to have much luck so why would TTC be any different?


----------



## CKJ

Last two times we got pg it was on 2nd month of trying, so I know I'll find it a bit hard if we r not pg this month, equally I do feel it might take a bit longer this time!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been given the VIP feature on FF without paying!?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- is this the first cycle using ff? They usually give you VIP feature the first 30 days and after that, you have to pay for it. 

I just did another cb digi Ovulation test and it was - AGAIN!!! I only have 4 left and I'm not gonna use it until next cycle!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes. I've had my 30 day trial. This is an extra 5!

I can't do this anymore :cry: I know I'm not pregnant. All these symptoms are my stupid body. Why O why mess up now?


----------



## wildchic

O ok! 

Don't give up brunette! You can still be preggies! We're all keeping our fingers crossed for you and for everyone else on this thread. Its not easy, but it really helps talking about it, especially talking to people who know what you going though.


Keep strong and know that it will happen!
*hugs*


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun. It's just driving me mad :(

Do any of you know anything about Agnus Castus?


----------



## CKJ

I send hugs brunette!! Fingers crossed u either get ur bfp fri or at least AF so u can start afresh!! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Look at all those symptoms over this month. My body is cruel!! I definitely wasn't pregnant around CD17 so why be so cruel :(

I'm sorry to moan girls. I just feel a complete mess tonight. Long messed up cycles are completely alien to me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Yes. I've had my 30 day trial. This is an extra 5!
> 
> I can't do this anymore :cry: I know I'm not pregnant. All these symptoms are my stupid body. Why O why mess up now?

someone probably looked at your chart and then joined from that link, that will get you 5 extra days, like, you're the reason they joined kind of thing you know? you get credit for it.

wish i would lol!!!

and i had a giant dip a day before my bfp last time, so seriously, means nothing. just hang on until bfp or af. Try to be strong and dont' stress over it, because it doesn't help to be stressed that's for sure!





afm, ladies i test in the am, and i'm nervous and scared.


----------



## wildchic

Good luck mommyxofxone! Update with results and pic:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck MofO!!

I had a big temperature rise this morning. I slept really bad though, tossed and turned with awful nightmares that I can't seem to shake off this morning and it took me ages to fall asleep. Typically I'm back at work today!

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck mommyofone!!
So I have dashed crosshairs on my ff chart. No positive opks as yet but my darkest was yesterday (cd13) but apparently I oved cd11, I guess if its dashed then its not for sure and I'll keep bding and testing for now. We only bded cd 7, 11 and 13 so hope I'm in with a chance if its right! Cd 14 now and not testing til 29th so 16 days left...


----------



## CKJ

I have 7 days til AF is due today (if all calculations r correct!) had dull cramping on n off since Ov, which is more than I got last month but its less intense than when I was pg with dd. as I've said previously this month at ovulation I had more dragging period pain than my usual obvious cramps tho so can't really compare. Guess I'll just have to wait n see!

Good luck mummyofone!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies! I know how you feel Brunette, I feel like my body is playing tricks too...its not fair that we get so many good symptoms just for it to mean nothing. Obviously neither of us are out til af arrives but its still frustrating.

Good luck Mommyxofxone - let us know how you get on.

Fingers crossed Buttercup

CKJ - Hope the next 7 days pass quickly

AFM - 13 dpo today, but still got a little while before I know if AF is arriving as my lp last cycle was 16 days, so if its the same this cycle then its due Friday! Will wait and see, and if nothing will test on Saturday. I know I'm not out with AF arrives but I dont feel like this is my cycle. xx


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- Yay for the temp rise:) hope its a good sign!

Cookie- I hope af stays away and you get a bfp on Saturday!


CKJ- good luck hun

Buttercup- you're right, if its dashed, its not for sure! Cd 11 is a bit early don't you think? If you did O on cd11, then you are def. covered. Keep dtd, just in case:)

AFM- I had a bit of ewcm last night, but its gone now. Dh was to tired to dtd, lol. My temp was quite low today, 36.34, so I don't think I O yesterday. Still having twinges, idk what's going on! 
I've googled the laparascopy and it sounds like its gonna be very sore! I'm so scared! But I've also read that after a lap, you are very fertile for about 6months after! I've also read some women get pregnant within a month after the op, but then again, a few don't. 
Part of me is very excited, but part of me is dreading it!


----------



## CKJ

Wild chic def focus on the positives!! Know its hard to not b worried but hopefully the investigations will b clear AND it'll help kick start ur body into baby making


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - I agree with CKJ, focus on the postives and hopefully all will be well and you'll have made a baby very soon xxx


----------



## wildchic

thanx Ladies:)

Im trying to be positive, but the thought of it makes me squirm!

i hope that it will kick start things, but i cant get my hopes up just yet. i hope they dont find anything wrong in my tubes!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :bfn: :cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I was so hoping it would be a bfp for you. You aren't out yet though!! Although I know you'll say the same to me but I think AF is imminent with me, I think it will arrive tomorrow. Psychic Cookie!!! lol

Fingers crossed for you Wildchic. xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

well before dd i had a 13 day lp, but last month at a 14 day. wondering if that gives me any hope at all


----------



## Cookie1979

Of course it does, according to your ticker you are only 12 dpo...wait and see if af arrives on day 14 and if it doesn't test on day 15. Last cycle my lp was 16 days, but I feel like it will be shorter this cycle.

My CP has moved down so thats just adding to my belief that af is right round the corner.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mine's low too. and i'm a bit chilly this am.... think af is coming


----------



## Cookie1979

I've been chilly the last few days, but then I read that can be an early preg symptom...then again I think anything you google can be found as being a symptom, someone somewhere has experienced it. 

One thing I have noticed is that I still have quite alot of wet/creamy cm and last cycle I had no cm at this point, I thought as it was different it would mean something but I dont think it does. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well that's me out :( AF has arrived this afternoon. Part of me is gutted but the other realistic part of me is relieved. Finally this hellish cycle has come to an end!

How will I work out my cycle length etc this month?


----------



## CKJ

What a cycle brunette!!! Here's to CD1 n a fresh start!!! Fingers crossed bc is now out of ur system n this cycle will b back to normal for u! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh brunette i'm sorry.


Cookie i didn't know it could be a preg symptom. i always get cold when af is coming. i have left side cramping this am, and just waiting. Figuring af is coming. it's amazing how down you can feel over not seeing a stupid line.


----------



## wildchic

Sorry the witch got you brunette! At least you know now and not kept wondering! Wishing you lotsa baby dust for this cycle:)


----------



## mommyxofxone

looking over my charts, i'm confused, my af really shouldn't be due til friday? because its never earlier than 30 days. 

although these cramps that just started are running down the left leg too, seems like af cramping.


----------



## CKJ

Mommyofone, then mayb u r only 10dpo n still in with a good chance!!


----------



## wildchic

Mommyofone- if your af should only come on friday, isn't it a bit early to be having cramps? Or do you usually cramp a few days before af?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Think I'm gonna go the shop and stock up on chocolate and have a night slobbed in front of the tele with Hubby!


----------



## Cookie1979

So sorry Brunette but as you say you can put this hellish cycle behind you, time for a fresh start. 

If AF isn't due for a while mommyxofxone then maybe these cramps mean something else? 

I've got cramps and a feeling of AF is round the corner.

X


----------



## Jess812

mommyxofxone said:


> mine's low too. and i'm a bit chilly this am.... think af is coming




Cookie1979 said:


> I've been chilly the last few days, but then I read that can be an early preg symptom...then again I think anything you google can be found as being a symptom, someone somewhere has experienced it.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that I still have quite alot of wet/creamy cm and last cycle I had no cm at this point, I thought as it was different it would mean something but I dont think it does. x

Good luck both of you!! xxx



brunettebimbo said:


> Well that's me out :( AF has arrived this afternoon. Part of me is gutted but the other realistic part of me is relieved. Finally this hellish cycle has come to an end!
> 
> How will I work out my cycle length etc this month?

So sorry AF got you, Just looked at your previous cycle chart and it was a long one! was that your first month TTC after Birth control or something? 
My first was 27 days, then 34 days, Now im on CD22 so by my positive OPK think my averages now are 34 days. sucks as its longer between each ovulation now :growlmad:


----------



## Cookie1979

Well I finally did as I promised I would do (although a couple of days late) I have thrown away my rubbish IC's!! No more phantom lines or evaps...I've had so many, I'm starting to wonder if there is something in my per that causes it.

More cramping this evening, wonder if af will show sooner than Friday...wouldn't mind a 14 day lp as that would make my cycle 32 which would be amazeballs!!! Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

CKJ said:


> Mommyofone, then mayb u r only 10dpo n still in with a good chance!!

Nah i have to at least be 12 i think, i can't imagine any earlier, wouldn't match my chart very well. i don't know though, i'm totally confused.



wildchic said:


> Mommyofone- if your af should only come on friday, isn't it a bit early to be having cramps? Or do you usually cramp a few days before af?

Unfortunately no, i can actually get times where i cramp from O- alllll the way to af, although very rare. This particular cramp that i got today shoots down my left leg and leaves it feeling very tingly. not so friendly. that's a definite af cramp. i usually just get twinges. BUT, i usually get it during AF, not before. 



Cookie1979 said:


> So sorry Brunette but as you say you can put this hellish cycle behind you, time for a fresh start.
> 
> If AF isn't due for a while mommyxofxone then maybe these cramps mean something else?
> 
> I've got cramps and a feeling of AF is round the corner.
> 
> X

i wish i knew exactly if af was due tomorrow or due later. If i go by my lp (before dd), and the O date it's showing, i should be due tomorrow at 13dpo. but.... that's 28 days.... i've NEVER had a 28 day cycle.... which makes me totally confused. They are telling me i'm due on friday, for a 30 day cycle, but that makes it a 14day lp, so i guess, i could be early then for testing. 

I hate this- i feel so freaking stupid and unsure this time around, like i'm learning new things and my body has completely changed the way it works. SO confused right now. If i'm due on friday, i shouldn't have tested until at the earliest thursday. But i was going by lp. but i guess i should throw that out since nothing is as it used to be. ARGH! i'm so mad at my uterus! be normal! If no af this week, i will test sat morning, on cd 31, at what will be 16dpo. If negative then, i'm pretty sure we're done here. if i'm out i just want af to start so i can start waiting til o date again. damn you waiting *shakes fist*


----------



## brunettebimbo

@Jess yes it is. I came off the pill on 24th June and had a light bleed on 26th and 27th. Im guessing stopping my pill mid packet probably didn't help!

@Cookie that's great that you've thrown them out. Awful things! I was thinking the same as you though, I seem to get faint/indent/evap lines on everything! So frustrating. I'd rather have stark white! 

@MofO keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm also like you. I cramp on and off leading up to AF

AFM - Nothing much to report. Slept much better last night. AF has gone to medium flow which I'm relieved at as mine are always light and only last 2 days which is great but I read that can be a bad thing!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't think having af for 2 days is a bad thing, coz before I had DD, my af was usually 3 days and I conceived!


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - I kno how you feel, I really got my hopes up this cycle and really believed and now I feel silly for thinking I could be pregnant.

Took another Superdrug test this morning (its 10 miu) and i was BFN...its my hubbys fault that I tested, he keeps giving me funny looks and has made comments about the fact that I'm really tired all the time and my boob look bigger, I think he thinks I'm pregnant. The boobs well obviously a AF symptom and the tiredness is likely due to the fact that I never get a lie in past 6 am!!

I think AF will arrive today, just feel like its on its way. We will see, I dont know why my lp was 16 days last cycle, I'm sure it wasn't that long previously. We will see I guess.

Want to be out of limbo land now, I'm not having fun!!!! x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I hope the witch stays away!

I don't think I ovulated this cycle! My temp this morning was 36.26! I really don't know what's happening! I usually O around cd16/17, but I'm not convinced!


----------



## Cookie1979

I hope thats not the case wildchic, could it be that you are ovulating a little later?

I'm going to attempt temping again from next cycle, my sons wake up times are abit more consistent. With taking your temp do you have to do it at the exact same time everyday? I do sometimes wake up at like 4am, and then go back to sleep til 6am, so if that happens would taking my temp at 4am rather than 6am make a difference? I shall give it a try anyway. x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- it would be best to take your temp at 4am, due to the fact that you've been asleep for at least 3 hours before that. It would make a difference if you took your temp at a different time, coz it may be a little higher/lower than it should, if that makes sense?
Its really nice to temp, coz I'm feeling lost now, I've no idea where I am in my cycle, other than me being on cd19!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks wild, I'll give it a try next cycle. I was trying to take my temperature vaginally this cycle and found my temps really varied by quite a lot day to day so I will try taking my temp by mouth...I think it should be fine as I dont sleep with my mouth open or anything.

Was talking to my hubby about next cycle and ttc, he says we should spice things up abit, make it more fun..and I agree, so I think I'll buy some sexy underwear and make it more about enjoyment and not about baby making. Will also make sure we bd more as I don't think we did it enough and I think we missed some vital days. xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

On my countdown to pregnancy chart it says something like even if you hit every single day perfect even the healthiest couples only have 20% chance each cycle for a baby, and takes 1-5 cycles. 

Really hoping it doesn't take 5 again this time. ugh.

13 dpo, still here waiting. Not testing again til sat if i don't get af, as by latest i think she's due friday. that's cd 30. My temps are still staying in the same place, it's all very odd for me. just still feeling very odd and confused.


----------



## Cookie1979

mommyxofxone said:


> On my countdown to pregnancy chart it says something like even if you hit every single day perfect even the healthiest couples only have 20% chance each cycle for a baby, and takes 1-5 cycles.

That's cheery information!!! lol But I never tried and fell pregnant twice...now thinking I've had all my luck, now I've got to work to get what I want!

Good luck testing if AF doesn't arrive.

I'm 14 dpo and no af, but then if my lp is really 16 days then I shouldnt expect it til Friday. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO why has FF not added 2 of your temps to the temp line?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> On my countdown to pregnancy chart it says something like even if you hit every single day perfect even the healthiest couples only have 20% chance each cycle for a baby, and takes 1-5 cycles.
> 
> That's cheery information!!! lol But I never tried and fell pregnant twice...now thinking I've had all my luck, now I've got to work to get what I want!
> 
> Good luck testing if AF doesn't arrive.
> 
> I'm 14 dpo and no af, but then if my lp is really 16 days then I shouldnt expect it til Friday. xClick to expand...

yeah i know what you mean!!! ridiculous right. all this working. and who knows for af for me. think it's due friday but really don't know. means my lp is different than i thought though.



brunettebimbo said:


> MofO why has FF not added 2 of your temps to the temp line?

Because i discarded them due to not being normal temp time- and i know they're higher than they should've been. It was way off. I usually temp when dh gets up to go to work, and i forgot those two times, slept right through. so told him last night he better make sure i temp!


----------



## Buttercup84

I got a nearly positive OPK today so fc I get a positive one tomorrow or the day after as my CM is really hard to assess and my temps seem to be fluctuating more than they should. Even if I don't get a BFP this cycle i'll feel like i'm at least getting to know my body and cycle a bit better :thumbup:

Sorry mommyofone and cookie that you didn't get bfps as yet but since af hasn't arrived yet i'll keep my fingers firmly crossed for you both :dust:


----------



## Mommyc

Hey Yall !

I'm 7 dpo ! really hoping for number 2 ! what's going on for symptoms for everyone eles


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Mommyc:)

Buttercup- hope you O soon and your opk gets super dark 2moro!

Good luck mommyofone and Cookie! I'll be kmfx for you ladies!

Afm- had a few blobs of ewcm today accompanied by mild cramps! What's going on with me this cycle???
Anyhow, friday is nearing and I'm soooo anxious! Dh was suppose to work on friday, but we had a chat and I told him how I was feeling about the lap and that I was more scared because I would be alone and he surprised me by telling me he took the day off! Telling me that we're in this together! I felt so relieved that he feels this way! It just shows me how he to wants a LO as well! 

I'm off to bed now! Nity-nite:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - awwww that's really lovely of him. X

Welcome mommyc x

Buttercup - hope you get your positive opk yesterday x

Afm - I'm still in limbo land....waiting waiting waiting x


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Welcome Mommyc:)
> 
> Buttercup- hope you O soon and your opk gets super dark 2moro!
> 
> Good luck mommyofone and Cookie! I'll be kmfx for you ladies!
> 
> Afm- had a few blobs of ewcm today accompanied by mild cramps! What's going on with me this cycle???
> Anyhow, friday is nearing and I'm soooo anxious! Dh was suppose to work on friday, but we had a chat and I told him how I was feeling about the lap and that I was more scared because I would be alone and he surprised me by telling me he took the day off! Telling me that we're in this together! I felt so relieved that he feels this way! It just shows me how he to wants a LO as well!
> 
> I'm off to bed now! Nity-nite:)

what's a lap hun? i have no clue! 

And maybe it's delayed from stress? with all those results you were waiting on from dh i wonder if it pushed it back a bit.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic that's really sweet! 

Welcome MommyC!

Cookie when you testing again?


----------



## wildchic

mommyxofxone said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mommyc:)
> 
> Buttercup- hope you O soon and your opk gets super dark 2moro!
> 
> Good luck mommyofone and Cookie! I'll be kmfx for you ladies!
> 
> Afm- had a few blobs of ewcm today accompanied by mild cramps! What's going on with me this cycle???
> Anyhow, friday is nearing and I'm soooo anxious! Dh was suppose to work on friday, but we had a chat and I told him how I was feeling about the lap and that I was more scared because I would be alone and he surprised me by telling me he took the day off! Telling me that we're in this together! I felt so relieved that he feels this way! It just shows me how he to wants a LO as well!
> 
> I'm off to bed now! Nity-nite:)
> 
> what's a lap hun? i have no clue!
> 
> And maybe it's delayed from stress? with all those results you were waiting on from dh i wonder if it pushed it back a bit.Click to expand...

Its a laparoscopy(lap) where they do an incision through the belly button and put dye through your tubes to see if its blocked. I've read some good things about it and apparently after the lap, you're super fertile! Will wait and see if it does me any good!


----------



## Cookie1979

Will test on Saturday if af doesn't arrive on Friday. Thank goodness I threw those IC's away, I'd be testing day and night and obsessing over faint evap lines. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nightmare aren't they cookie!!

I've just started taking Vitamin B6 today. It's meant to help regulate hormones or something?


----------



## Cookie1979

I know vitamin b complex is supposed to be good, I think vit b in general is good. I bought some but been rubbish at taking it. Really should remember to take it with my inositol. X


----------



## CKJ

Hey mommyc, I'm about 8dpo 

Trying my utter hardest not to symptom spot, so my honest noticeable 'reactions' (lol not even gona say they r symptoms!) r:

On n off but dull cramps
Some achy-ness in boobs
Spot on back of neck ( this was key when pg w/ dd but prob coincidence), n some other spot outbreaks

Other than that nothing much happening here, I find it v hard to not compare to previous pregnancy so I'm genuinely working hard to just go with it n c if AF arrives next week!

How bout u?
Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Will test on Saturday if af doesn't arrive on Friday. Thank goodness I threw those IC's away, I'd be testing day and night and obsessing over faint evap lines. X

Me too cookie, awww, we can be test buddies :) one of us better get a freaking bfp already. jeez.



wildchic said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mommyc:)
> 
> Buttercup- hope you O soon and your opk gets super dark 2moro!
> 
> Good luck mommyofone and Cookie! I'll be kmfx for you ladies!
> 
> Afm- had a few blobs of ewcm today accompanied by mild cramps! What's going on with me this cycle???
> Anyhow, friday is nearing and I'm soooo anxious! Dh was suppose to work on friday, but we had a chat and I told him how I was feeling about the lap and that I was more scared because I would be alone and he surprised me by telling me he took the day off! Telling me that we're in this together! I felt so relieved that he feels this way! It just shows me how he to wants a LO as well!
> 
> I'm off to bed now! Nity-nite:)
> 
> what's a lap hun? i have no clue!
> 
> And maybe it's delayed from stress? with all those results you were waiting on from dh i wonder if it pushed it back a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> Its a laparoscopy(lap) where they do an incision through the belly button and put dye through your tubes to see if its blocked. I've read some good things about it and apparently after the lap, you're super fertile! Will wait and see if it does me any good!Click to expand...

thank you hun! i'm terrible with stuff like that, they'd have to catch me first!


----------



## wildchic

Morning Ladies:)

I'm in such pain today! It feels like ovulation pain! I guess it was stress that delayed it, but why now? I was so worried about this happening, coz what if dh's sperm gets to my egg and it'll all be washed out with the dye 2moro? I'm feeling so down! Guess I'll never know!

Brunette- has af left you yet? Hope the vitamin B6 helps!

Cookie- any sign of af? Its difficult to remember taking everything! I know I always forget to take the folic acid!


----------



## Cookie1979

I hope that's not the case wildchic, but maybe stress did delay it. 

Nope no sign of af but wasn't really expecting it til tomorrow, was just hoping that my lp would be a bit shorter than 16 days. 

Mommyxofxone - yes we can be test buddies...I'm not expecting a bfp, in fact I'm expecting af before Sat. We will see though. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope it's still here Wildchic. I'm happy in a way though. It's the first "normal" period I've had in years! They are usually really light, no tampon needed and last about 1.5 days!


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies... Still no AF for you so FX! :dust: Not out until it comes, hopefully wont :)

Quite good atm, FF finally cross haired my chart, putting O on Sat. So im 5DPO already! That was easy first 5 days lol. I missed my temp last 2 days due to son waking early, me expecting would settle so could sleep and check when actually get up but didnt go to plan! So been knackered lately from been up around 5am.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> I hope that's not the case wildchic, but maybe stress did delay it.
> 
> Nope no sign of af but wasn't really expecting it til tomorrow, was just hoping that my lp would be a bit shorter than 16 days.
> 
> Mommyxofxone - yes we can be test buddies...I'm not expecting a bfp, in fact I'm expecting af before Sat. We will see though. X

you'll have to go on without me hun :witch: got me this am. Bright and early. she's a bit painful to. never had a 28 day cycle this is crazy! but ready for a new month.


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck with the 2ww jess...Hope this is your cycle. 

Mommyxofxone - oh sorry af has got you, I think I'll be close behind you the way my tummy feels. Onto the next cycle and hopefully this cycle is your one. X


----------



## wildchic

Sorry the witch got you mommyofone!
Fx you get a bfp this cycle!


----------



## Jess812

Thanks Cookie x

mommyofonei hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies i'm feeling super grumpy and annoyed today because of it. :( such cramps


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry MofO!!

Us regular posters aren't having much luck are we :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Our lucky day will come soon... x


----------



## CKJ

Sorry mummyofone, fingers crossed this is ur month!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

We will get there, may not be now, but I believe we will!!!

I'm gonna have a early night(its 8:45pm) because I was told not to eat or drink anything after 10pm. I have to be there 6:30am and I can't start my day without a cup of tea! 

Wish me luck ladies! Nity-nite:)


----------



## CKJ

I have 3 ugly painful spots on my chin n a mammoth one on my neck. It was so nice post pregnancy (had awful awful spots when pg) n back on pill that my teenager looking skin had finally calmed down lol n my mum has already pointed it out...twice! AND my 19month old now points at my chin n goes SPOT mummy!!! (I didn't even teach her this!!) I know it shows I am definitely now pill free but I had forgotten how crap it made me feel!!


----------



## Jess812

Its not fair is it. I see new posters/memebers who post clear as day BFP tests but are like am i pregnant? ive done 2 tests and like these... or try 1 month and boom are pregnant :(

my son we only 'tried' one month using OPK and got pregnant, BUT we were NTNP for like 4-5years!!

We will get our BFP just takes time :hugs:



.. As of me now... gosh im STARVING like all the time!! But hard when im trying to lose weight too, never this hungry :shrug:


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed for you Ckj and jess. 

I was a spotty mess in my pregnancy, definitely never bloomed.

Wildchic - good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on. 

tiny bit of blood when I wiped, so looks like af is well on its way...probably will flow properly tomorrow. I'm ok with it, would prefer a bfp but I've had 2 relatively normal cycle (less than 35 days) so I'm really grateful for that. Maybe next cycle will be even shorter. X


----------



## CKJ

Go u on the positive attitude cookie, def the best way to approach and hey, 3rd times a charm ;-) xx


----------



## Jess812

Cookie1979 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Ckj and jess.
> 
> I was a spotty mess in my pregnancy, definitely never bloomed.
> 
> Wildchic - good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on.
> 
> tiny bit of blood when I wiped, so looks like af is well on its way...probably will flow properly tomorrow. I'm ok with it, would prefer a bfp but I've had 2 relatively normal cycle (less than 35 days) so I'm really grateful for that. Maybe next cycle will be even shorter. X

Good for you hun. When i came off the pill my 1st proper cycle was 27days, then 2nd was a long awful 34days. wasted and got my hopes up too much so was happy AF came. FX 3rd time lucy for us both ;)



CKJ said:


> Go u on the positive attitude cookie, def the best way to approach and hey, 3rd times a charm ;-) xx

Exactly CKJ 3rd cycle so FX its this time for us :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Well previous to these 2 cycles I had between 40 odd day and 60 odd day cycles so the fact my cycles are much shorter I feel gives me a better fighting chance of falling pregnant. So am feeling quite positive. 

Decided next cycle that I'm going to keep it relaxed, will just bd lots while I have ewcm and won't use opks...these 2 cycles I've been ttc I got myself worked up about opks so I'm just gonna not bother with them and go with the relaxed approach. X


----------



## Jess812

Sometimes its better to. Ive monitored CM/cervix and used OPK but ive been relaxed more and 'not really been bothered' with result of OPK and stuff like that. To be fair its gone faster!! x


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I think getting obsessed has just made it all very stressful and the wait for ovulation and then the wait for af has been so slow. I hope I will be able to relax...depending on when I ovulate we should either be away that weekend or just before so hopefully will be too busy to worry about it. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not doing OPKs either. They stressed me out more.

My best friend of 20 years came round tonight, we shared a bottle of wine and had a right good catch up whilst hubby was at the gym. That was really good!

Wildchic good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Sorry MofO!!
> 
> Us regular posters aren't having much luck are we :(


can i just say how hilarious it is that you call me Mofo? Everytime i read that lol 



wildchic said:


> We will get there, may not be now, but I believe we will!!!
> 
> I'm gonna have a early night(its 8:45pm) because I was told not to eat or drink anything after 10pm. I have to be there 6:30am and I can't start my day without a cup of tea!
> 
> Wish me luck ladies! Nity-nite:)

good luck tomorrow hun! thinking of you.




Trying to be upbeat ladies. not easy. but trying!


----------



## Cookie1979

mommyxofxone said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry MofO!!
> 
> Us regular posters aren't having much luck are we :(
> 
> 
> can i just say how hilarious it is that you call me Mofo?Click to expand...

Doesn't mofo mean mother f*cker? Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I've never read it like that! I read it as M of O hahahaha


----------



## CKJ

Teehee I read it as MoFo too...but thought I'd bring the 'tone' down by mentioning it...glad I'm not the only one with a gutter mind!


----------



## wildchic

Update on the lap!

I'm doing ok, still feeling a bit drowsy though.
Waiting for doc to give me all the info. I'm soo hungry! They won't let me eat yet! Throats a bit sore, but its because of the pipe they put down there!

Thanx for the good luck wishes ladies, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Cookie1979

Mommyxofxone - I'm going to start calling you mofo too!! Lol

Wildchic - glad the lap went ok, let us know the results. Hope they let you eat soon. Xxx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx Cookie!

Will update later!

Mommyxofxone- please can I call you Mofo too? Its easier to type out, lol:)


----------



## Jess812

CKJ said:


> Teehee I read it as MoFo too...but thought I'd bring the 'tone' down by mentioning it...glad I'm not the only one with a gutter mind!

:haha: i too read it as MOFO everytime!! Then im like no its mother of one.....



wildchic said:


> Update on the lap!
> 
> I'm doing ok, still feeling a bit drowsy though.
> Waiting for doc to give me all the info. I'm soo hungry! They won't let me eat yet! Throats a bit sore, but its because of the pipe they put down there!
> 
> Thanx for the good luck wishes ladies, I do appreciate it!

Glad everything went ok. Hope you feel better soon & eat! So know the feeling afterwards of surgery.

x


----------



## Cookie1979

Ergh!!! Af has most definitely arrived...ouchy ouchy ouchy!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies will write more later and catch up proper -- lol yes you can all call me mofo lol!!! hilarious! and glad lap is done wild & :hugs: cookie we're together again it seems. was hoping you would get that bfp


----------



## Jess812

Nothing with me. 6DPO. Always hungry now though. Dont think anything to do with TTC though..


----------



## Buttercup84

CD17 here and still no positive opk but I think I already have as today's OPK was stark white (last 2 have been close to positive but not quite) My temps are a bit all over the place and my CM is really confusing me (plus I think my PCOS can make it seem fertile when i'm actually not...) Anyone who knows about charts care to take a look at mine and guess if/when I oved :flower:


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - have I mentioned inositol to you? I forget who I've mentioned it to, it's making my cycles shorter. This cycle was 34 days, cycle before that (first one on inositol) was 38 days, hoping my next cycle will be even shorter.


----------



## Buttercup84

I remember hearing the name of it in another thread but i'll have a google, thanks Cookie! Mine have been really varied since I got my period back after DD, last was 29 but who knows this time :wacko:


----------



## Cookie1979

I've found these two websites quite helpful: 

https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/myo-inositol.html

https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/supplements/inositol-and-pcos/


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup- I see your last 2 temps are white circles, did you take it at a different time than usual? But by the looks of it, you could have O on cd15. If your temp goes/stays up 2moro, you should get your crosshairs.

I'm still in pain, its not that bad though, only when I walk or bend. I didn't get to see the gyno after the op, but I have a follow up on Tuesday. Hoping that they didn't find anything serious!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buttercup I think CD15 too 

WC glad everything went well :)

Glad I gave you all a giggle with MofO! :lol: Most of the time I'm trying to type quick so it's easier!


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks cookie for the pcos info I will def check those out later.
Thanks wildchic and brunette, I took today's temp earlier than usual as was up at 5:30 but yesterday's was similar to most other days. Will see what happens tomorrow! Only bded 7, 11, 13 this cycle so don't feel optimistic really but oh well I'll know better for timings next cycle. Hope you're feeling a bit better wild chic and fc u are one of the v fertile ones after ur lap :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1967295-softcups.html


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I see from your chart that af is finish!
Will you be using soft-cups this cycle?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep. It went light, medium, medium, light then spotting today! Much happier with that. They are usually only 1.5 days and really light but that may be because I was on the pill!
I haven't had any period pains either! Is that normal?

I have a mooncup so was thinking of maybe using that? I was going to go to town and have a look but Hubby rushed out to work this morning and left the pram in the car!


----------



## wildchic

No period pains are normal, be grateful you're not like others that get it bad! 

I used the soft-cups twice last cycle, it is really worth the try. It didn't give me a bfp, but it was great to use!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure when to expect my next period. Do you reckon the first was due to it being my first month off the pill? Do I expect it at my usual 28-32 days?


----------



## wildchic

Its a difficult one brunette. I would suggest you track your cycle again this cycle and you'll have a better idea of your cycles.


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not sure when to expect my next period. Do you reckon the first was due to it being my first month off the pill? Do I expect it at my usual 28-32 days?

When i came off the pill i had my withdrawal bleed like always then my first proper AF afterwards was 27 cycle. But my 2nd month was 34 day cycle... By looks of when i O it will be around another 34 day cycle. Think just after 2 months you regular out again to what your body is like without the pill x


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Yep. It went light, medium, medium, light then spotting today! Much happier with that. They are usually only 1.5 days and really light but that may be because I was on the pill!
> I haven't had any period pains either! Is that normal?
> 
> I have a mooncup so was thinking of maybe using that? I was going to go to town and have a look but Hubby rushed out to work this morning and left the pram in the car!

You're still regulating too, so just be aware that the period could potentially get heavier again and longer, or it may not! i wish i iddn't have af pains, because lordy. and for 7 f'ing days. usually day one is the worst for pains for me. I stopped bf'ing this month a year ago and my af is still regulating, only it seems like it may finally be tehre at about 30 ish days a cycle. love that so much better than before! at least i have an idea. We also never use the stroller for shopping, we either get a cart from the store or dd walks with us. too much work with the stroller! no where to put anything!



wildchic said:


> No period pains are normal, be grateful you're not like others that get it bad!
> 
> I used the soft-cups twice last cycle, it is really worth the try. It didn't give me a bfp, but it was great to use!

i love soft cups. hey wildchic did you o yet?



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not sure when to expect my next period. Do you reckon the first was due to it being my first month off the pill? Do I expect it at my usual 28-32 days?

can't really tell, i'm with wildchic, just keep charting and keeping track and hopefully you'll get a nice pattern.





afm- nothing to report. cd 3. keeping myself busy. going on vacay this coming week (thank god!) and can't wait! When i get home, i'll be cd 11 and will be getting ready to start opks.


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- I think I Ovulated on thursday, but had the lap on friday, so idk what to think! I'm spotting a bit, but that's due to the lap as well. So now I really don't know where I am in my cycle!
Going to stock up on cheap opk's and confirm with a digi. 

This is so annoying!!!


----------



## wildchic

Good Morning Ladies:)

Ff gave me dotted crosshairs today and I'm 3dpo today, so I O on Thursday:( I'm not thinking too much of this cycle anyway!

I'm feeling a lot better today! Spotting has stopped and my body is less achy.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad your feeling better :)

Nothing to report here. CD6 today. Hoping that I O on time this month and not CD36!


----------



## Cookie1979

Glad you are feeling better wildchic. 

Nothing to report with me, my period is abit lighter...yesterday and the day before was very painful and heavy, always is for the first 2 days. Felt really ill yesterday had a nasty headache and felt sick, after a lay down I felt much better...really thought I was going to be sick. 

Really hope I can stay relaxed this cycle, I want to do without opks this cycle but then my periods are irregular and I won't be able to pinpoint when my af is due. X


----------



## CKJ

Not much to report here, 12dpo but feeling physically really good, full of energy n sleeping well (not like with dd) but I have had cramps (used to only get them on day of period but then this could b diff this time off pill) n boobs seem fuller n a little achy. Don't feel like I'm definitely out like I did last month but also don't feel sure like I was with dd so just gna wait n see if AF appears tomoz or tues!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh. If my cycles go back to normal and the last one was a one off my 32 day cycle will be due on Friday 13th September! Just my luck :lol:

So hubby and I are going to :sex: at least every other day this cycle, every day if we can. I know people say you can have too much but I personally don't believe it! :lol:


----------



## Jess812

Not much here either,, 8 DPO now, feel normal. No aches, pains etc. Dreamt i got my BFP this month at 11DPO though ... would be awesome if its right even though trying to hold of testing!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hey ladies! CD19 here and still no positive OPK or new crosshairs. I think i've actually already oved and just missed my surge so I guess i'll have to keep temping and see if that gives me crosshairs later in my cycle to give me some clues for the next one (I strongly feel there will be a next one as we only BDed 3 times the latest being CD13 and I think I oved CD15 as a couple of you ladies said) Yesterday I had CM with a tiny bit of blood in it so i'm not sure what to make of that. My temp seems a bit high for that to be my ov day so who knows :wacko: 11 days til testing anyway, hope it flies by!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does any else have EWCM this early in their cycle?


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - ooh implantation??? 

Jess - hope the 2ww passes quickly. 

Ckj - when do you think you will test? 

Well I've got migraine...yesterday I felt horrendous, today the headache has been niggling but have mostly been able to keep it away with painkillers but have felt sick most of the day and my head is getting worse. I didn't think it was a migraine as the few times I've had them I get an aura first but then read an aura doesn't always proceed a migraine, so turns out it is a migraine. I think it was brought on by chocolate, had a really chocolatey brownie and the headache came on almost instantly. I'm seriously hungry, nothing is helping but I read migraines can cause hunger. Anyway off to bed now as I think I'd need to eat a whole cow to stop the hunger!!! Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow...I know from experience that symptoms can last a few days. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh god cookie i could so go for some chocolate right now. oh yes please.


----------



## CKJ

Aw cookie I so sympathise!!! Rest up in a dark room with a cool flannel!!

Not going to test til wed or thurs if AF doesn't arrive. I was a bit hopeful but think AF will probably show up, the symptoms I've had r very pre AF like, n I was already sick with my daughter by this point n had manic dreams. I feel v well n am sleeping better than usual so unless this time pregnancy makes me feel good (n c'mon that's so unlikely lol) so will just wait n see.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- it could be left over from af

Cookie- hope the migraine goes away! I know chocolate and cheese is a no go area if you suffer from migraines coz I was told by my doc to stay away from those!

Buttercup- hope the spot of blood is a good thing! I see from your chart that your temp went down today, could it be that you're O-ing today?

Jess +Ckj- hope we'll be seeing a :bfp: soon:)

Afm- I think my temps are outta wack after the lap. Ff says I O'ed on friday, but I don't think that's possible, idk! Maybe I'll get some answers 2moro at my follow up!


----------



## mommyxofxone

coming up on the home stretch of the last days of af. thank goodness! she's so annoying!


----------



## Jess812

Thanks ladies.. Its kinda going slow these 2 days now. Think its because im just thinking of testing!! But really want to hold out until weekend. At a BBQ Friday evening so looking forward to that and trying to keep my mind off it.
We're having a BBQ, party, hot tub time next weekend... Now if we do get that BFP il need to make a excuse to not drink or go in the hot tub!! going to be hard but i really hope its BFP. If not i guess atleast i can join in the party more. 

Seems me and CKJ are together with cycles whilst rest of you more near/have AF. Hope it goes soon & ovulation comes soon :D


----------



## Buttercup84

Another day another negative OPK, booo! Oh well, resigning myself to the fact I may not get one but still holding out for those crosshairs :flower: 9 days til testing, wish it would hurry up but determined not to do it before then as it may still be too early. Wildchic, yeah I wondered if I could still be due to ov... Just never know with my cycles! Cookie, I half wondered if it could be implantation but didn't want to get too excited :blush:
Brunette, just reading back: I had what looked like ewcm from CD8 and most days since. I'm not sure it always means anything in my case but it could mean early ovulation for some ladies. Hope you get some more promising signs in the next few days :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone this morning? 

I don't know what was going on this morning but I had some quite painful cramping on my left hand side!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Morning!!! Well my head is much better but now have a bad tummy...if I was a dog I'd have been put down by now!!!

I haven't started temping yet, was going to start tomorrow which will be cd 6...will that be ok? Not too late or anything? My period hasn't stopped yet, although to be fair 5/6 days is normal for me...still I always hope for abit of a shorter one.

Brunette - where are you in your cycle? Hope the pains go away.

Buttercup - fingers crossed the spotting means something. xx

Jess and CKJ - Good luck with testing!! xx

Wildchic- Good luck with your follow up appointment, let us know how you get on. xx

Mommyxofxone - wonder if our cycles will be similar this time? When do you expect to ovulate? I ovulated cd 19 last cycle, but hoping will be a couple of days earlier this cycle. Going with temping (if I can manage to take my temps in the morning) and cm checking, no opks this cycle. Going to try the relaxed approach. 

Well told the hubby that we're going to dtd every other day and then every day when I have fertile cm...we dont have sex very often so I think this is going to be a challenge. Could be good for us, I have to admit, I haven't made much effort in the sex department so I'm going to try and make more of an effort...buy something sexy to wear and try and spice things up abit.

Oh I had one of those psychic readings, according to that I'm going to conceive in October and will have a little girl with brown curly hair and brown eyes. And she will be around 8 lbs.


----------



## CKJ

Oo cookie I wonder if that'll come true?! My friend had a dream after my mc that I'd have a little girl with blue eyes called holly, shortly after I conceived n had a little girl, big blue eyes, born Boxing Day so a Christmas baby  

Well AF hasn't arrived YET, but then it's still only 10am haha we've had some new house plans recently so if I WERE to get my bfp this month I'm going to b bricking it time wise (typical!!!) but guess that means if I don't it'll be for a good reason lol

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

I hope it comes true, I really want a little girl with brown eyes and hair...might sound silly but I want a girl with dark hair and eyes to carry on my mums legacy. You see I look alot like my mum, I have her dark hair and eyes, but my sister is blonde and blue eyed, and I guess I would love a baby with my Mums colouring, so I can say you look just like your Nanny. Is that weird? I just feel like I want her carried on, she was too young when she died (58) and if I was to have a girl with dark hair and eyes I feel like she'll be carrying on. Sounds really weird now I've typed.

So af is due today CKJ?? Oh I hope it stays away, if it doesnt arrive today are you testing tomorrow? xx


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> How's everyone this morning?
> 
> I don't know what was going on this morning but I had some quite painful cramping on my left hand side!!

Hi, Ooo that could be very positive!! FX



Cookie1979 said:


> Morning!!! Well my head is much better but now have a bad tummy...if I was a dog I'd have been put down by now!!!
> 
> I haven't started temping yet, was going to start tomorrow which will be cd 6...will that be ok? Not too late or anything? My period hasn't stopped yet, although to be fair 5/6 days is normal for me...still I always hope for abit of a shorter one.
> Oh I had one of those psychic readings, according to that I'm going to conceive in October and will have a little girl with brown curly hair and brown eyes. And she will be around 8 lbs.

Yes that will be fine, I think its more of when AF has left.... As forthe reading FX! i had one before got pregnant with my son and was right on when id be due and having a boy! Had another by someone else this time and said BFP in July or due date of July.. well first part wrong, need to be pregnant around Oct time.... hmm who knows!!



CKJ said:


> Well AF hasn't arrived YET, but then it's still only 10am haha we've had some new house plans recently so if I WERE to get my bfp this month I'm going to b bricking it time wise (typical!!!) but guess that means if I don't it'll be for a good reason lol
> 
> Xx

Are you due AF today? Hope doesnt come!! xx



Cookie1979 said:


> I hope it comes true, I really want a little girl with brown eyes and hair...might sound silly but I want a girl with dark hair and eyes to carry on my mums legacy. You see I look alot like my mum, I have her dark hair and eyes, but my sister is blonde and blue eyed, and I guess I would love a baby with my Mums colouring, so I can say you look just like your Nanny. Is that weird? I just feel like I want her carried on, she was too young when she died (58) and if I was to have a girl with dark hair and eyes I feel like she'll be carrying on. Sounds really weird now I've typed.
> 
> So af is due today CKJ?? Oh I hope it stays away, if it doesnt arrive today are you testing tomorrow? xx

Perfectly understand cookie, It would be lovely for a girl to look like her. Sorry you've lost her way to young! :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Update on lap results!

My tubes are open:) YAY:)

Gyno said that a lot of women get pregnant after a lap and that we should start dtd immediately!

I'm busy making popcorn for DD, we gonna watch a movie now. Will catch up later, just thought I'd update.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CKJ hope AF doesn't arrive!

Cookie I'm sorry about your Mum. So sad :( 

I'm on cycle day 8 now


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay :happydance: That's brilliant!


----------



## Jess812

Caved and took a test little while ago... BFN as expected..


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks ladies!! Was very hard losing my Mum and very hard knowing that she never got a chance to be a grandmother, and that my son never got to even meet her. Find it heartbreaking at times...but then while I'm sad about that, having my son has made me happier than I ever thought possible, he's really healed us all, including my Dad.

Wildchic - Yay!!! Get to it, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. xxx

Jess - Oh Im sorry you got a bfn, when's af due?

xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> How's everyone this morning?
> 
> I don't know what was going on this morning but I had some quite painful cramping on my left hand side!!

wooo hooo maybe you're about to o!!!



Cookie1979 said:


> Morning!!! Well my head is much better but now have a bad tummy...if I was a dog I'd have been put down by now!!!
> 
> I haven't started temping yet, was going to start tomorrow which will be cd 6...will that be ok? Not too late or anything? My period hasn't stopped yet, although to be fair 5/6 days is normal for me...still I always hope for abit of a shorter one.
> 
> Brunette - where are you in your cycle? Hope the pains go away.
> 
> Buttercup - fingers crossed the spotting means something. xx
> 
> Jess and CKJ - Good luck with testing!! xx
> 
> Wildchic- Good luck with your follow up appointment, let us know how you get on. xx
> 
> Mommyxofxone - wonder if our cycles will be similar this time? When do you expect to ovulate? I ovulated cd 19 last cycle, but hoping will be a couple of days earlier this cycle. Going with temping (if I can manage to take my temps in the morning) and cm checking, no opks this cycle. Going to try the relaxed approach.
> 
> Well told the hubby that we're going to dtd every other day and then every day when I have fertile cm...we dont have sex very often so I think this is going to be a challenge. Could be good for us, I have to admit, I haven't made much effort in the sex department so I'm going to try and make more of an effort...buy something sexy to wear and try and spice things up abit.
> 
> Oh I had one of those psychic readings, according to that I'm going to conceive in October and will have a little girl with brown curly hair and brown eyes. And she will be around 8 lbs.

nah not too late to temp! i usually do it after af. mainly because i'ts like dammit, i have af, whats the point. but i'm trying, i just keep forgetting. We should be O'ing (according to the last two cycles) on cd 15. so i'm going to start opks on sunday (the day i get back from vacay) and hope i see something this time around. I had one of those readings when i was trying for dd. Actually i had two. they were both way wrong. One told me i'd have 3 boys. one born 2011, 2012, and 2013. Yeah. that happened. 



Cookie1979 said:


> I hope it comes true, I really want a little girl with brown eyes and hair...might sound silly but I want a girl with dark hair and eyes to carry on my mums legacy. You see I look alot like my mum, I have her dark hair and eyes, but my sister is blonde and blue eyed, and I guess I would love a baby with my Mums colouring, so I can say you look just like your Nanny. Is that weird? I just feel like I want her carried on, she was too young when she died (58) and if I was to have a girl with dark hair and eyes I feel like she'll be carrying on. Sounds really weird now I've typed.
> 
> So af is due today CKJ?? Oh I hope it stays away, if it doesnt arrive today are you testing tomorrow? xx

And i don't think that's werid at all hun, i hope it works out for you. i hope you et your dream baby girl :)



wildchic said:


> Update on lap results!
> 
> My tubes are open:) YAY:)
> 
> Gyno said that a lot of women get pregnant after a lap and that we should start dtd immediately!
> 
> I'm busy making popcorn for DD, we gonna watch a movie now. Will catch up later, just thought I'd update.

awesome news hun!!! get :sex: 'in!



Jess812 said:


> Caved and took a test little while ago... BFN as expected..

oh hun i'm sorry. waaaaay to early though.




afm, nothing to report!!! af still here. (son of a) and due to be leaving tomorrow. Then i go on vacation tomorrow til sunday, you ladies will have to catch me up when i get back.

will be doing opks that night when i return as it'll be cd 11.


----------



## Unexpected212

Can I join please?

TTC #2 :) 

Have a 10 month old son and would loveee a girl next time but will be happy to have a healthy baby :)

Also I didn't TTC my first he was a happy accident on the pill! Due to a horrible UTI turned bladder infection I was on antibiotics and very sick.


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome unexpected!!! I think alot of us conceived our firsts easily...so ttc is quite new. I conceived my son accidentally, and am now on my 3rd cycle of ttc number 2. Good luck!!

Mofo ;) - my af still hasn't gone, yesterday it was mostly brown and I thought it would be gone today but nope its bright red again.

I have another question, do I need to upgrade and get the vip ff for charting or is the basic ff enough?


----------



## Unexpected212

I just started my bleed Monday after stopping the pill Thursday. Can't wait till this period is over and I can start using my OPK's!


----------



## Jess812

AF not due until Sat/Sun time..


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected212-Welcome hun:)
Hope you have a short ttc journey and get a :bfp: soon!

Cookie- sorry about your mom hun.*Hugs*
As for ff, I just use the basic, its enough for me. But some like to get the points and so. 

Jess- sorry about the bfn, but its not over yet! Good luck and sending lotsa baby dust your way.


----------



## Cookie1979

Plenty of time left then Jess!! FX for you xx

Thanks Wildchic - I will stick with the basic ff then, as I dont want to pay. :) xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- lol, I felt the same when my free trial was done. I use to think what if I purchase the vip version and then I fall pregnant, what then? All that money wasted!


----------



## Cookie1979

Exactly!!! lol

I really feel like I've got a big biological clock ticking very louding in my ear!! Even if I fall pregnant this cycle I will be 35 when a new baby arrives, and the gap between Addison and a new baby is getting bigger by the minute. Its my age I have the biggest issue with, I know Addison came along at the perfect time and I didn't want a gap of less than 3 years between him and a baby but now I feel I've gone from not being ready for another baby, to feeling like time is getting away from me and suddenly 35 is looming and I dont want to be over 35 when I have another baby. :s


----------



## Jess812

Thanks :)

Im now going to test every morning!!! lol


----------



## Unexpected212

I feel so impatient

I was just looking at my old pregnancy and scan pictures and I'm so excited! I remember the moment they put him on my chest after he was born. Most surreal and best moment of my life!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Jess. Still mega early though so fingers crossed!

Cookie I just use the basic one. I had an extra free trial and I actually didn't see any major differences. 

Welcome unexpected :)


----------



## CKJ

Yes AF due today (poss yesterday if last month was to go by but I'd say more likely today) no AF yet, some back cramps (something I never get) so who knows.

Not sure when to test, I like to test first thing BUT hubby is off thurs so cud wait til then BUT he is away thurs night to sun so we'd not have much time tog if its a bfp...so I guess if AF doesn't show by tomoz afternoon ill do a test tomoz eve!


----------



## wildchic

Ckj- good luck hun, hope its your month!

Cookie- I'm sure it will happen before then hun, its only your 2nd cycle. Keep your faith hun!

Unexpected- so weird, I was also looking at my scans of DD and can't help but get excited! Soon we'll all be going through that again!


----------



## Unexpected212

Wildchic - It's just so exciting isn't it? I'm looking forward to feeling the baby move and everything again. I didn't really appreciate being pregnant last time just felt fat and tired and fed up the whole time. NOW because 2 will probably be my last I'm determined to appreciate it all more. I'm also excited to TTC cos I've never done it before.

Sending out baby dust to everyone here :)

Also I live in UK at the moment but was born in SA :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have the ff basic account too. first time with dd i paid for the special one, but it does't do a whole lot more, just tell you if yo uhave fertile signs and whatnot really- but.. just makes you crazier in my opinion!


----------



## CKJ

Well at hubby's insistence I did a cheapie test this morn...bfp!!!!

It was clear but it was on the pale side, that combined with the fact I feel great has me a little worried (after my mc the very first time round) but ill go n get a proper clearblue test later n re test with that in the morn...other than that I guess I just need to keep my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## wildchic

OMW!!! Congrats CKJ:)

Post a pic when you do the digi. Really happy for you hun! Good luck with testing later!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay!!! Congrats CKJ!!


----------



## CKJ

Thanks guys  my hubby was really excited (he obv wanted a second but has been more nervous than me so that was nice lol) but yeah just being cautiously pleased at mo!!

Hope this month is ur months too!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

I just saw that 2 bfps went to 3 bfps and felt very excited!!! lol

Congratulations CKJ!! Really pleased xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM - CD9 today, CM has gone watery and temperature has dropped again so hoping that's a good sign. I didn't start temping until CD9 last cycle so can't be sure if its the same as last time. Hoping not! :lol: 

It's our 3rd wedding Anniversary today. Hubby is on call so not doing much. It's Hubby's works do on Saturday. A cruise on the lakes, all paid then drinks in Bowness so will make the most of that night :) Tristan is sleeping out for the first time ever that night, I'm dreading it!


----------



## wildchic

Happy Anniversary brunette:)
Enjoy the cruise on saturday! I know what you mean, its not going to be easy for you or LO, especially the first sleep out!


----------



## CKJ

Happy anniversary brunette!! 

Last wed was my bday n next wed is my wedding anniversary! Clearly a month for celebrations


----------



## Cookie1979

Happy Anniversary Brunette. Hope you have a lovely evening out. I bet Tristan will be fine, my boy has stayed over with grandparents quite a few times and loves it...he's going to be staying with my in laws tomorrow and Friday night, I think he sees it as a big adventure!

Didn't manage to take my temp this morning, my son woke up crying at 4am, so jumped out of bed to see to him then realised I hadn't taken my temp, but he didn't go back to sleep til gone 5am and our alarm went off at 6am, so I couldn't have taken it anyway. Will try again tomorrow!! He doesn't usually wake in the night, so hoping its a one off. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls :)


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- when my DD wakes up early bcoz of a bad dream, the first thing I use to do was grab the thermometer, lol. 

I started taking my temps again and gyno says I have to track my cycles from now on.


----------



## CKJ

Dammit really want to re test! Just bought clearblue (not digi) n of course they were SO expensive, literally cannot afford to buy any others...but don't want to wait til tomoz morn to re test...but then if I test now n it's v pale ill b worried even tho its prob just because urine isn't concentrated enough! Bugger lol


----------



## CKJ

Re tested, darkest line ever in about 5 secs...eak!!!


----------



## wildchic

Again, congrats ckj:)

Wishing you a H+H pregnancy:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Yay!! That's fab CKJ!!! xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

CKJ said:


> Well at hubby's insistence I did a cheapie test this morn...bfp!!!!
> 
> It was clear but it was on the pale side, that combined with the fact I feel great has me a little worried (after my mc the very first time round) but ill go n get a proper clearblue test later n re test with that in the morn...other than that I guess I just need to keep my fingers crossed!!!

wooo hoooo that's awesome!!! congrats!!!!!





CKJ said:


> Dammit really want to re test! Just bought clearblue (not digi) n of course they were SO expensive, literally cannot afford to buy any others...but don't want to wait til tomoz morn to re test...but then if I test now n it's v pale ill b worried even tho its prob just because urine isn't concentrated enough! Bugger lol

just remember digis sometimes aren't as sensitive, so i'd wait a few days before using it!!! but doesn't sound like you need it. :) 



afm migraine this am, all plans got canceled and i'm sittin ghere because moving hurts my head.


I'm also supposed to write an adoption recommendation. any tips? anything really good that you think the agency would go for?


----------



## Cookie1979

No idea about the adoption recommendation! Sorry

Really sympathise with the migraine, I had one Saturday and took til today for me to feel better, I have a headache today but I think its more to do with the fact that I'm tired. 

When you can (I know its not easy with a lo) go and have a sleep or even a lie down in a dark room, really helps.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CKJ that's brilliant! Congratulations. 

No idea on adoption recommendation. Is it like a character reference?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> No idea about the adoption recommendation! Sorry
> 
> Really sympathise with the migraine, I had one Saturday and took til today for me to feel better, I have a headache today but I think its more to do with the fact that I'm tired.
> 
> When you can (I know its not easy with a lo) go and have a sleep or even a lie down in a dark room, really helps.

Thanks hun, i went ahead and just laid down all day. Up now and have been packing since i have vacay when dh gets home from work but hit a snag as dd is still sleeping so can't get to her stuff. dh had polyurethaned a table, and brought it in last night, and i'm pretty sure that's what caused the issue. too strong, and i was sitting next to it. So it's in the garage now and i have windows open airing it out. been a lot better since, but still have some mild stabbing pain in my eyeball.



brunettebimbo said:


> CKJ that's brilliant! Congratulations.
> 
> No idea on adoption recommendation. Is it like a character reference?

yeah sort of. they want to know why this couple is good to adopt. And my friend just wanted me to write about her, so i did. I did my very best so i'm really hoping it works out. 

long story short,

waaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when i was trying for dd, so was this friend. I tested on a tues morning, so did she. I got a bfn. she got a bfp. She rubbbbbed it in my face that she was pregnant. She was due 2 days before me. Then 2 days later i got my bfp. We were excited, we were due days apart. 

She went for an early u/s at 6 weeks. Twins. 

She went again at 10 weeks. no heartbeats. U/s showed she had lost one at like 7 weeks and the other at 9. She had to have a D&C. hasn't been able to get pregnant since. trying everything. nothing works. 

So, she's decided on adoption. She also would make an awesome mommy. She still sends my girl gifts for her birthday, and she also curls up and cries on the day she found out she lost both and the day they were due. That was 2011 that she lost both- it was like jan. :( so i'm doing what i can to help her get that baby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's so sad. I hope it works out for them!


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- that is sad! Hope your letter makes her dreams come true!


----------



## CKJ

I hope she gets her bubba soon!

Hope u guys don't mind me still popping in n seeing how u r all doing!! I'm hoping to see many more bfp's shortly for u all!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

CKJ of course not!

I've noticed my temperatures are a lot lower this month. Hoping that's a good thing!


----------



## Jess812

Well didnt test this morn, Son got me up around 5:30am, busting to use toilet so went without thinking of testing!! Glad i got my temp this morn around 7:30am though (went back to bed in my bed :) ) and its up to 37.01'C now... Good or not ive no clue haha. AF due in 2-3days now....

Hows everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## Unexpected212

My period only lasted 3 days which has never happened to me before but I've never come off Yasmin before.

Tried my first ovulation test today and of course it was negative. Whens the best time to do them from after a period??

ALSO have the worth toothache of my life :( off to the dentist today. My teeth were perfect my whole life but as soon as I got pregnant last time I had gum infection after gum infection and it got better when DS was about 6 months but now it's back with a vengeance ouch!

How is everyone??


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations CJK...so happy for you :))) Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you have any idea of when you roughly ovulate?


----------



## Unexpected212

No idea! My first was a happy surprise but I figure I must ovulate QUITE late in the cycle as I was about 7 days late or so when I finally got a VERY faint positive and I had bleeding about 4/5 days after my missed period that the doctor said was implantation.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - That's so sad, I hope she gets her wish of a baby.

Unexpected - it really depends on when you ovulate, if you ovulate day 14 then start testing a couple of days before that. Afternoon is the best time of the day.

Fingers crossed for you Jess!!!

Well I took my temp this morning, but Im not sure it was accurate as my son got up at about 2am, grabbed my thermometer but as Im doing it orally I figure the fact that I spoke to him before sticking the thermometer in my mouth, and then it was only when I grabbed my phone that I realised it was 2am. I put him back to bed and took me ages to go back to sleep, then woke at 5am so I reckon I only got a couple of hours sleep, but took my temp anyway and deleted the one from 2am. Went back to sleep til 6am and didn't bother trying to take my temp again.

My son is staying at his grandparents for 2 nights now so I know I wont get any night wake ups, and hopefully when he's back he wont continue to wake up in the night. I miss him already and he only went this morning, Im working from home today and popped to the shop to get milk and even that felt weird without him. He couldn't have been more enthusiastic to go, so I know he's having a great time. x


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks for the advice ladies :) I like this group! Fingers crossed for us all :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Ok I just got a definite positive opk, bit of a surprise on cd23 but DD was conceived late in my cycle so I'm betting I ov late. Haven't bded since cd19 so will have to give it one last try tonight!


----------



## wildchic

Good Luck buttercup!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Buttercup, get :sex: 

AFM - Not much to report! CD10 today. I'm not doing OPKs this month. They were the most stressful part last month! We are :sex: at least every other day so we won't miss it. Sometimes we are every day. Depends how we feel! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just looked at last months chart and already I can see that they are different! My temperatures are a lot lower and my temperature has gone down today instead of up so hoping that's a good thing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess812

Well didnt manage to test this morn with son screaming and i was desperate! As i finished i was like ahhh damn iw as suppose to test that wee lol,

I did one yesterday and got them awful fake/indent/evap looking line but no color :(

My temp stayed the same this morn. Its open circle as tested about 1hr earlier than usual (i should just change test time to 6am-6:30am since all open circle temps were that time!! lol)

af due tomorrow or Sunday so FX temp still goes up!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Morning ladies

Buttercup - that's good that you finally got a positive opk, I used to ovulate on day 20 something, think day 21 ish when I conceived my son. Last cycle ovulated day 19 so an improvement.

Brunette - Im with you on the stress of opks, I really got myself worked about it so Im not using them either. I thought I might gave and buy some but I dont even feel tempted.

AFM - Had another migraine yesterday, this time it started with an aura, was working from home thankfully and I tried battling through hoping the fuzziness in my vision would improve but it got worse to the point where I couldn't see. Have quite a headache today but I'm at work and hoping painkillers will help. Its my last day in work for just over a week so I shouldn't complain.

Took my temp again but woke up alot in the night, it wasn't that different from my temp the day before, whereas when I took it vaginally it varied by alot from day to day. Will persevere with it.

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? We haven't got much planned other than picking our son up tomorrow as he went to stay with my in laws yesterday...they look after him alot so he's very comfortable being with them and pretty much bounced out of the house to go for a sleep over at Nanna's house!!! lol Miss him loads. Thats it really, I guess housework...really need to blitz the house. xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Jess - probably a good thing you didn't test...best to wait til af is due or late!!! Oh I know those evap lines well, I've had loads!! They are my nemesis!!!! xx


----------



## Jess812

Cookie1979 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Buttercup - that's good that you finally got a positive opk, I used to ovulate on day 20 something, think day 21 ish when I conceived my son. Last cycle ovulated day 19 so an improvement.
> 
> Brunette - Im with you on the stress of opks, I really got myself worked about it so Im not using them either. I thought I might gave and buy some but I dont even feel tempted.
> 
> AFM - Had another migraine yesterday, this time it started with an aura, was working from home thankfully and I tried battling through hoping the fuzziness in my vision would improve but it got worse to the point where I couldn't see. Have quite a headache today but I'm at work and hoping painkillers will help. Its my last day in work for just over a week so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> Took my temp again but woke up alot in the night, it wasn't that different from my temp the day before, whereas when I took it vaginally it varied by alot from day to day. Will persevere with it.
> 
> What has everyone got planned for the weekend? We haven't got much planned other than picking our son up tomorrow as he went to stay with my in laws yesterday...they look after him alot so he's very comfortable being with them and pretty much bounced out of the house to go for a sleep over at Nanna's house!!! lol Miss him loads. Thats it really, I guess housework...really need to blitz the house. xx

They do say taking temp vaginally it more accurate as is closer to the 'core' 
Ive not done that way though,,

We've a BBQ/party tonight.. Going to be hard to find excuse not to drink, i dont feel like it plus will mess my diet up :/ 

Then hubby off fishing Saturday so going to do something with little one, maybe camping in garden!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I temp vaginally. 

Hope your headache goes soon Cookie. 

Jess those indents are awful! 

We are off on a cruise around the lakes on Saturday night, Tristan is sleeping out for the first time so feeling pretty nervous!


----------



## Jess812

Oh dont you know it!! i nearly bought a clear blue earlier but glad i didnt!
AF is only 1 or 2 days away, just fedup of waiting!!


----------



## wildchic

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been MIA, but I've read all the updates.

Cookie- hope your headaches goes away. I usually get what my doctor calls, is cluster headaches. They stay for about 2 weeks for me and all the pain pills just don't work! 

Jess- what dpo are you? Good luck with testing and enjoy the BBQ:)

Brunette- I'm sure Tristan(what a lovely name) will be ok. And you should enjoy yourself on the cruise, I'm sure it'll be fun!

AFM- I had af cramps yesterday and today, but no af yet. Wish it would start so I can get ready for next cycle(as I know this cycle is a bust). 

Enjoy the weekend ladies. I have nothing planned, have a lot of studying to do though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I woke up nearly an hour late today so my temperature won't be accurate. I've discarded it. Will it make much difference to my chart?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- it shouldn't, though I've never really discarded a temp. I always just enter it and put the time I took it. It will probably give you a white circle, but I don't think it would make a difference to your chart


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, took my temp this morning and its quite alot higher, yesterday 36.22 and today 36.90 which is quite a jump on my chart. I did feel really hot when I woke up, our room was boiling...could that have done it?

Also another weird thing, yesterday and today I have lots of ewcm...I don't usually check this early in my cycle, so maybe this always happens after my af. We dtd yesterday and will again today but I highly doubt I'd be ovulating this early. X


----------



## Jess812

wildchic said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, but I've read all the updates.
> 
> Cookie- hope your headaches goes away. I usually get what my doctor calls, is cluster headaches. They stay for about 2 weeks for me and all the pain pills just don't work!
> 
> Jess- what dpo are you? Good luck with testing and enjoy the BBQ:)
> 
> Brunette- I'm sure Tristan(what a lovely name) will be ok. And you should enjoy yourself on the cruise, I'm sure it'll be fun!
> 
> AFM- I had af cramps yesterday and today, but no af yet. Wish it would start so I can get ready for next cycle(as I know this cycle is a bust).
> 
> Enjoy the weekend ladies. I have nothing planned, have a lot of studying to do though!

Hi im 14 DPO today, still no sign of AF. Had a good BBQ stayed on my diet too :thumbup:



Cookie1979 said:


> Hey ladies, took my temp this morning and its quite alot higher, yesterday 36.22 and today 36.90 which is quite a jump on my chart. I did feel really hot when I woke up, our room was boiling...could that have done it?
> 
> Also another weird thing, yesterday and today I have lots of ewcm...I don't usually check this early in my cycle, so maybe this always happens after my af. We dtd yesterday and will again today but I highly doubt I'd be ovulating this early. X

My temps are all over the place! Half are around 5-6am others 7:30am but i keep them on chart...
What CD are you cookie?

x


----------



## CKJ

Jess when will u test?!


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm only CD 9. X

When are you testing jess? 

Wildchic - any sign of af? 

Brunette - how was your night out? 

Ckj - how are you feeling?


----------



## CKJ

I'm good thanks cookie, boobs v sore, tummy bloated n lower back ache but full of energy n no nausea (yet!!) I was sick til week 17 last time so would b lovely if it stayed away haha just willing time away til it's a bit more established n I can tell mum n my best friends!

Hope u r feeling better now cookie!


----------



## Jess812

CKJ said:
 

> Jess when will u test?!

I tested yesterday but not FMU. Was negative... AF due today/tomorrow so if doesnt show il test again.Fedup of seeing negative ones :(


----------



## CKJ

Fingers crossed jess!!


----------



## Jess812

thaanks CKJ. Temp still rising also x


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, househunting and holiday planning have been taking over my life! OH has been being really weird about DTD like making excuses most nights (tired, feels sick etc) hence we've hardly BDed this cycle :growlmad: I've tried talking to him about it in case he's getting cold feet about TTC and I feel like we've cleared the air a bit. Don't think I have a cat in hell's chance this cycle as last time we BDed was CD19 and my positive OPK was CD23 (negative the day after but I missed 2 days of testing before I got my positive) CD25 now and not sure when i'll test, might just wait for AF!
Congrats CKJ! :happydance:
Good luck with testing Jess :thumbup:


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- no sign of af yet! Just here, waiting! 

Ckj- I would've told my whole family by now! They all know we're ttc, so they'll be very happy for us.

Jess- I hope the witch stays away! Good luck hun:)

Buttercup- I hope the bd'ing on cd19 was enough to catch that egg! 

Brunette- hope you're enjoying the cruise!


----------



## CKJ

Wild chic I told my mum straight off last time but she's a bit anxious about stuff at mo n she'd not only worry but she'd take it on herself which will mean ME reassuring HER lol figure it's best for everyone's sanity to wait til things r confirmed  I plan on booking a private scan at 7/8 weeks so can tell them then :-D

Are u tempted to test anyway wild chic?

Enjoy the cruise brunette!!

Buttercup sorry Dh has been strange hope u sort through it for next month!!


----------



## Jess812

Buttercup84 - Where you looking at going? Im trying to find somewhere abroad for next year! Hope your partner comes round, maybe feels pressured? :shrug: x

CKJ - our first time i told family same day lol was so excited. But my mum announced on FB to everyone few days later!! i was very peed off, but i know she was excited as my younger sis also found out same day she were pregnant.. we were 2 weeks apart but she had a girl 29th May and i had Boy 1st June! so only like 2 days between them!! 
youl have to post scan pics when you have one! x

As for me, Still no AF. 14DPO... usually 12 or 13 LP. Still negatives on IC's. 
Cervix is medium, slightly soft and i think slightly open sorry for TMI* creamy cm still.. but not a clue if this is good sign, or maybe af coming?


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - sorry your oh is being a bit weird about dtd...my hubby had a few wobbles about ttc, but seems quite enthusiastic now. 

Wildchic - are you planning to test or just waiting for af? 

Ckj - I don't blame you keeping it to yourself, we only told people (Inc my dad and in laws) when I was 12 weeks...was nice to be able to show the scan pic. 

Jess - fingers crossed for you. X

Well had loads of ewcm but now it's just wet, so assuming it's just a post af thing. I'm really glad we are going with the relaxed approach this cycle, I feel much better about this cycle and stress free. Hope it stays like that. Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck for testing anyone that's about too :))

I'm CD6 today. Did an OPK that was slightly darker than yesterdays so I'm hoping that means the hormone is there/increasing ready to ovulate. I'm testing just incase I miss it as I have no idea when I ovulate.

finding it very boring waiting around lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cruise was lovely. Had a really nice night. Hubby and I both got home and wanted to pick Tristan up! We obviously haven't but its horrible :( I can't sleep. I'm counting down the hours until we can go get him!


----------



## Cookie1979

Unexpected - the wait is boring, I don't ovulate til a bit later (last cycle CD 19) so I've got a bit of a wait. 

Brunette - glad you had a good time. We picked up our son from his grandparents yesterday, he basically told us he wanted to stay with Nanna and Grandpa and not go home I said that's charming so then for the next couple of hours kept saying charming to everything. I bet Tristan is having a great time! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh he probably is!

Girls who chart. I took yesterday temp slightly late and today I've put down sleep deprived as I have been up and down up and down all night and didn't have 3 solid hours before taking it this morning. It wouldn't make that much difference would it? If it rises again does that mean I ovulated on CD11?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- glad you had a lovely evening out! I'm sure Tristan can't wait to see you guys! As for your temps, I'd say you should carry on taking your temp as normal and see if ff gives you crosshairs. I'm sure you'd be covered if you O on cd11. But keep dtd as you could not have O'ed yet.


----------



## Cookie1979

My temps are all over the place, waking up at different times and not getting 3 hours sleep before taking my temp on another day. I'm new to all this temping but feel like it's all wrong!! Yesterday's temp shot up to 3.9 whereas the day before was 3.19 and today back down to 3.11. My chart will at least look interesting if that keeps happening. X


----------



## Jess812

Knoiw the feeling when Jacobs away i just want to give him a huge hug!!

My temps usually all over the place too with my son been up around 5am and i test or go back to bed and test at 7:30....
15 DPO now, usually 12-13 LP for me.. Still negative HPT :/

Heres my chart for you have a nosy at... Looking good you think?
 



Attached Files:







download (1).jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due Jess? Mine dipped like that the day before AF arrived last month but I've also seen pregnancy ones dip too!


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> When is AF due Jess? Mine dipped like that the day before AF arrived last month but I've also seen pregnancy ones dip too!

AF due yesterfday... But that temp im not 100% its correct, Was up at 5:30am then tested at 7:30am so wasnt whole 3hr sleep :/ x


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what happened to me today. I'm not sure whether my chart is correct!

Here's my chart from last month. Fingers crossed AF doesn't show!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking on Fertility Friend and some of the pregnancy ones have big dips too! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php


----------



## Jess812

Thanks brunette, been searching for some charts with similar things to mine and theres SO many who still get BFP after BFN from 15DPO... I still have some hope even though still BFN! x


----------



## Buttercup84

Jess we're going to Pembrokeshire in Wales, really looking forward to it! I went there most years as a child and so excited to take DD, hope she loves it too :)

OH has said he's still on board with TTC but I think deep down he feels a bit pressured and just won't admit it. Now that this cycle is 'done' (I don't expect a bfp at all so already thinking ahead!) I think I'm just going to focus on getting our 'groove' back for next cycle.


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - glad you have sorted out things with your other half, maybe try and keep it more relaxed. My hubby got a bit funny with last cycle, think he thought I was only interested in sex when I was fertile...while he wasn't wrong about to be honest so I'm trying to make more of an effort and already find things are better.

Fingers crossed for you Jess.

Ergh my eating has got out of control, feel so fat. Need to lose weight!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies!!!! what have i missed? i'm hommmmmmmme now. fill me in please on anything important!!!


cd 11 here, O should be on cd 15 (thurs) so starting my first opk of the week tonight. back to reg. temping and ferning scope in the am. :)


----------



## Buttercup84

That's what I was thinking cookie, I know i've got a bit carried away with full on TTC early on and was set on BDing every other day and getting really upset when we didn't. I still plan on charting but just temping and OPKs, not going to get so hung up on CM as my body just seems to do what it feels like in that area (I have clear stretchy CM today, CD26, yet my + OPK was CD23?! :wacko:)
Mommy, CKJ got her BFP and fc Jess will soon :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like the last 2 temperatures before today were probably wrong! Hoping today is O day!

@Cookie same as me, we've eaten so much rubbish recently! Had McDonald breakfast and a Chinese yesterday! I'm getting back on plan today. See if I can pull back some damage before weigh in on Wednesday!

@MofO did you have a nice time?


----------



## Cookie1979

This is my chart!!! It's all over the blood place!!! I keep waking up in the night so my temps are not accurate. Do you think there is much point me continuing??? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would continue. It looks like your heading for O!

I don't feel too clever today! I've woken with a sore throat and feel like I'm getting cystitis!


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Cookie- I find it stressful to temp, but its very helpful when it comes to confirming ovulation. If you're not really happy with it, don't do it. But I suggest you try to do it for a complete cycle and see how it works for you.

MoFo- hope you had a great time!

Buttercup- I know how you feel, I also get upset when we don't dtd in my fertile period. Glad you sorted things out with dh. Just try to relax. I know its easier said than done, but try to spice things up a bit:)

Brunette- hope you O soon hun!

Afm- still waiting for something to happen. I'm currently 10 days post lap and also 10dpo. So af should arrive this week(I'm hoping). I'm so excited to get on to the next cycle!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks ladies. I will keep with it, I'm just not sleeping well at the moment and waking up loads in the night. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you wildchic, hope you don't get to your next cycle. X


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- how I wish! Because I only O on cd21, I'm going to have a bit of a longer cycle. Its so frustrating!


----------



## Cookie1979

I know all about longer cycles, last cycle O'd at CD 19 and cycle before CD 23. I'm hoping this cycle is no later than CD 19.


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies, Still no AF. 2 days late... Lots CM creamy kind but more of a brown tinge color so i think AF is on the way :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Looks like the last 2 temperatures before today were probably wrong! Hoping today is O day!
> 
> @Cookie same as me, we've eaten so much rubbish recently! Had McDonald breakfast and a Chinese yesterday! I'm getting back on plan today. See if I can pull back some damage before weigh in on Wednesday!
> 
> @MofO did you have a nice time?

yeah we had a pretty good time. family was slightly annoying but we got along and did well together. :) 



Cookie1979 said:


> This is my chart!!! It's all over the blood place!!! I keep waking up in the night so my temps are not accurate. Do you think there is much point me continuing???
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

wow that is all over, but i'd keep going. i think the cycle i got dd mine was all over the place too. 



wildchic said:


> Morning ladies:)
> 
> Cookie- I find it stressful to temp, but its very helpful when it comes to confirming ovulation. If you're not really happy with it, don't do it. But I suggest you try to do it for a complete cycle and see how it works for you.
> 
> MoFo- hope you had a great time!
> 
> Buttercup- I know how you feel, I also get upset when we don't dtd in my fertile period. Glad you sorted things out with dh. Just try to relax. I know its easier said than done, but try to spice things up a bit:)
> 
> Brunette- hope you O soon hun!
> 
> Afm- still waiting for something to happen. I'm currently 10 days post lap and also 10dpo. So af should arrive this week(I'm hoping). I'm so excited to get on to the next cycle!

hurrah on the 10dpo, and hoping you either get that bfp or af soon to start trying again! :)



Jess812 said:


> Hi ladies, Still no AF. 2 days late... Lots CM creamy kind but more of a brown tinge color so i think AF is on the way :(

have you tested hun? are you cycles usually reg?





afm- cd 12, started opks last night (neg) and got partial ferning this am. so should still be on for cd 15-16 so we have begun EOD bd last night, will hit tuesday, and then again on thursday (and hoping to get a pos that day so we can just do every day for 3 days). just waiting to O now.


----------



## Jess812

@ mofo, Yes they've been regulating back out to 34 days again after pill and was before pill/before had son... i ovulated on the 10th by FF. had +opk 10th/11th and been temping..

16 DPO now, like i said earlier brown tinged cm, but still AF not arrived. Im going to test around 8:30pm tonight after 3-4hour hold. Bought a clear blue digital. 

Only update is been having some awful cramping, worse than AF kinda ones!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had them when I was pregnant with my son! Could have sworn AF was going to arrive but it never did! Good Luck!

I posted ages ago but looks like it never sent. Have any of you experienced a tender cervix which is slightly painful during :sex: around ovulation? I've never had it before! I'm having some sharp pains in my cervix and cramping too! My boobs are ridiculously sore as well!! My chart makes me think I will ovulate around today?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jess812 said:


> @ mofo, Yes they've been regulating back out to 34 days again after pill and was before pill/before had son... i ovulated on the 10th by FF. had +opk 10th/11th and been temping..
> 
> 16 DPO now, like i said earlier brown tinged cm, but still AF not arrived. Im going to test around 8:30pm tonight after 3-4hour hold. Bought a clear blue digital.
> 
> Only update is been having some awful cramping, worse than AF kinda ones!!

Looking forward to your test, and hoping it's a nice strong bfp. :) i had super strong and terrible af cramps when i was pg with dd, and af was due that day, it was brutal. never came though :)



brunettebimbo said:


> I had them when I was pregnant with my son! Could have sworn AF was going to arrive but it never did! Good Luck!
> 
> I posted ages ago but looks like it never sent. Have any of you experienced a tender cervix which is slightly painful during :sex: around ovulation? I've never had it before! I'm having some sharp pains in my cervix and cramping too! My boobs are ridiculously sore as well!! My chart makes me think I will ovulate around today?

And maybe you are having o pains!!! i hate those. i get them too. i've had a tiny bit of cramping yesterday so this is def. the week.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really hope so! What do you think to my chart?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i would say you're getting ready to o, esp. with the eggwhite cm, and the temp so low. i really hope it's a shorter cycle for you and this is it. that would be great. are you doing opks? i can't remember, sorry, my mind is mush


----------



## Jess812

Thanks mofo im getting excited but really dont want to until test is done!

Yes brunette sounds like O is coming up v.soon! good luck xx


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- you could be O today:) keep on temping, just to confirm!

Jess- good luck hun.

MoFo- good luck for this cycle! Hope you catch that eggie:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO I'm not doing OPKs. It was far too stressful. I'm really hoping my temperature drop means O is going to happen soon. I started taking Vitamin B6 this month. It's meant to balance your hormones and lengthen luteal phase so hopefully that is working!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jess have you tested yet!? :lol:

I think I might be getting cystitis. :( Whete my cervix is tender it kind if hurts when I have a wee in that same spot in my cervix! Wouldn't be surprised after all the alcohol and sex this weekend!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh no brunette i'm so sorry!!! 

and yeah, opks are annoyingly stressful!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - ouch!! Never had that before, does it go on its own? 

Good luck jess, when are you testing? 

Well today's temp was 36.40 and yesterday's was 36.10 and the day before 36.90 so I think it's safe to say my temps are erratic!!! Starting to wish I'd bought opks this cycle as I just don't think I'll be able to pinpoint ovulation with temps so all over the place.


----------



## Cookie1979

Here is my chart today:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just make sure you :sex: every other day so you don't miss it!

Mine has gone up .2 today. It's to go up .4 within 3 days to confirm O doesn't it? I'm really hoping that yesterday was the day!! I don't think my poor body can cope with much more :sex: daily! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is last months chart. I'm just hoping it doesn't dip again tomorrow! I couldn't cope with another long cycle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh hoping my cycle isn't too long either, last cycle I O'd CD 19 was hoping it would be a bit earlier but I've gained some lbs so that could bugger it up...hoping the inositol I'm taking will stop it lengthening my cycle. We are baby dancing every day/every other day, I think I'm a bit away from ovulation yet. 

Fingers crossed for you brunette, hopefully this cycle will be much much shorter xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- give it time hun. Your temp of today has a white circle, I take it you took it at a different time? Your temps that are lower seem to be right. Give it a few more days. Remember that charting your temps won't tell you when you're going to ovulate, it only confirms that ovulation has taken place. 

Brunette- wait 2 more days and see if ff confirms O

Jess- have you tested?


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies, Well it was negative then AF arrived few hours after! :( Ahh well onto the next month! Looks like im due to O on our holiday away :) Be nice if was BFP from baby making on holiday hehe


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: jess i'm sorry about the bfn

@wildchic how are you feeling? 


hope all you ladies are well today, nothing really new here, still neg opk last night, (i will start taking them twice a day tomorrow) and partial ferning this am. but it's getting closer to being full ferning. 

that's a good sign, but cp is very low. don't know what to make of that? maybe it's not as low as i think and it's really medium. ugh. this ttc business makes me nuts. I didn't sleep well last night, was up til like 130 just laying there, not even a hint of being tired. so obnoxious.


----------



## wildchic

Jess- sorry the witch got you. Good luck for this cycle!

MoFo- I'm feeling ok, still not much happening though. I get the occasional cramp, but still no af!


----------



## mommyxofxone

chart looks good though!!! fx'd hun!


----------



## Jess812

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Jess- sorry the witch got you. Good luck for this cycle!

MoFo- I'm feeling ok, still not much happening though. I get the occasional cramp, but still no af!


----------



## wildchic

This silly phone! Sorry for the double post, hehe:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due Wildchic?

Sorry AF got you Jess :( Good Luck next cycle!


----------



## CKJ

Sorry jess :-( good luck for this cycle!!!

N yes wildchic when is AF due?!


----------



## wildchic

Af is due this friday, but due to the lap, it could take longer:(

All I can do is wait!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Wildchic!

I seriously need to get back on the Slimming World wagon! Tonight I've scoffed peanuts and half a pack of chocolate chip hobnobs! I can feel the weight creeping back on, I should not be using TTC as an excuse to be greedy!!

Pretty certain I have cystitis. I've drank a full carton of cranberry juice in the hope that will help! My boobs are really really sore too so definitely think I'm around O time!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - I took my temp about 30 mins later than yesterday, I'll make sure I set my alarm...didn't think I needed to but my mini human alarm clock decided to get up later than usual. Will persevere with it.

Jess - really sorry af got you, onto the next cycle hopefully this one will be your cycle. 

Brunette - I need to get back on the sw wagon too...being off work with my hubby has made me eat badly, he's a bad influence. 

Afm - cM was a bit stretchy earlier, so I'm hoping that I'm heading in the right direction. Hurry up ovulation!!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for stretchy CM! :happydance:

I really hope this is our month! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

still not really getting any fancy cm ah hell. i'v got the bad cm. i hate this waiting. OPK testing tonight. if darker i'll post a photo for you all so you can help!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls just incase any of you are as mad as me and start buying for Christmas in advance, ELC has a 50% sale on until tomorrow!


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol i'm the same! been thinking of it constantly!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thought i might join....currently TTC#2 last month we tried only once due to my husband leaving to work upnorth...and it was a day or two after ovulation, but these past days ive been fertile and weve been working on it every single day and my OD is tomorrow or thursday. Hope this is our month. Good luck to all:kiss:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome :)

My temperature has slightly dipped this morning so I'm pissed off! :(


----------



## Jalanis22

:winkwink:Ive never charted my temp. At all...i just chart it on ovulation calendar and look out on CM...hope this is everybodys month


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Jalanis:)

Brunette- I understand your frustration! Hope you O soon though!

Afm- still no af and temp is still up! I'm starting to think I'm gonna have to wait a while for af:(


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome to the thread jalanis :) good luck this month!
Brunette try not to worry my temps have been nuts this month until I finally oved on cd24, ur not out yet!
Hope u ov soon cookie as a fellow late over I feel ur pain!
Good luck wild chic, hope the lap did the trick :)
Still waiting here. Very windy and have on/off sore boobs and cramping but trying not to read too much into it esp as I'm only 5dpo, 5 days til I test unless AF beats me first. Not sure how long my lp normally is...


----------



## wildchic

Good luck buttercup! It would be really nice if we all got our bfp's!!!

Ckj- how you holding up? Hope you and your baba doing well!

I just looked though the first page and saw that the one of the ladies(think it was the 5th post) is 9 weeks pregnant!

I'm feeling very down now, like everyone else is getting their bfp's, but not me!


----------



## CKJ

Wildchic hang in there!! You've had your lap!! Even if this cycle isn't yours u r totally set for next month!! 

I'm good so far Hun thanks, no ms yet (v curious to see if it stays away...that'd b amazing!) but just hoping all is still well without it (can't win can we?!)

Xx


----------



## wildchic

Ckj- I guess not! When do you go for a scan, or have you already?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm shattered today! Tristan has started waking up between 6 and 6.30! He hasn't done it for ages. 

Hubby and I :sex: last night, I decided to put my mooncup in and sleep with it in! Has anyone done that before?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I used soft-cups, not sure if its the same thing, but its actually meant for af?
I used it a few cycles ago and it was lovely, less of a mess! Straight after dtd, I inserted it and left it there until I woke up the next morning.


----------



## CKJ

Can't get a private early scan til 7 weeks so a couple more weeks n then have to find the money :-s determined tho lol xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Hope the time goes quickly til u can get an early scan CKJ, I got one at 8 weeks with DD and it really helped to reassure me. Not sure we can afford it this time around so i'll have to be a bag of nerves til the 12 week one :wacko:
Brunette, I have a mooncup too and thought of using it after BDing but I read that they don't sit as high as softcups do and are deeper so they don't serve the purpose quite so well. I'm sure it can't hurt though :thumbup:
:hugs: wildchic, how long have u been trying for if u don't mind me asking? I feel a teensy bit jealous of ladies with BFPs already which is really silly of me as we're only on our first full cycle but it's absolutely understandable for those who have been trying for a little while. I'm really hoping this is your cycle :dust:


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup- we've been ntnp for about 8months and actively ttc for 1 year. My last depo shot was October 2011. I only started charting September 2012 and also used opk's. 
3 rounds of Clomid and now the lap. So its really getting me down! Round about 2 months after we started ttc, my brother announced that his girlfriend were expecting, I was happy for them, but also felt a lot of hate coz they weren't even trying! Their DD will be 2 months in a week and every time I hold her in my arms, I just wanna cry! 

I really hope to see a :bfp: soon! Guess I have to be patient and be great full that I have a beautiful DD.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, up late today, dd slept a bit.

brunette- i think your temp that you took at the wrong time was wrong, and your cm looks good, i think you are getting ready to o. I think it's a dip before the o and i'm thinking it's coming soon. fx'd it's a shorter cycle!!!!!

afm i'm about to o hopefully tomorrow or the next day, getting minor cramping, ferning is on it's way out, still crummy cm though. cp went up which is good, just waiting. because it jumped so high though i'm thinking i'm going to o tomorrow. taking an opk at noon, and another at 8 pm (regular time) but bding tonight through sunday (if dh can manage) with softcups each night!!! 

really hoping we manage. 

i have a psychic friend (who told me before i got my pos with dd and told me it was a girl too) who sent me a message yesterday morning telling me she just had the dream that i'm pg, so it should be soon.

hoping she's right and it's this cycle.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know what you mean :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's quiet in here today, is everyone ok?

I've got ridiculously sore boobs today, I've just taken my bra off and omg the pain!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I normally get sore boobs before my AF is around the corner....but everyones different hope its a good sign.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry brunette not much going on for me. just waiting to o. don't think i'm going to get a pos opk, the lines are getting lighter instead of darker. Sooo... yeah. af cramping, but nothing much else going on.


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Its 5:30am here and I took my temp at 4:30am(30 minutes earlier) and it was 36.46! Its. Below the coverline, so I'll probably get af later today or 2moro! I can't actually wait for the witch to show so I can start ttc again! 

Hope everyone is doing ok today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed Wildchic! 

MofO I've no idea what's going on with mine either :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome jalanis!!! 

Wildchic - hope af doesn't arrive...cos you never know!!! 

Ckj - hope morning sickness doesn't kick in.

Brunette - perhaps you are ovulating? 

Mofo - hope you o soon!! 

Buttercup - hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much, fingers crossed for you. 

Afm - had some ewcm last night but wet this morning, if I remember correctly then my stretchy cM comes and goes before I get ewcm all the time so fingers crossed lots of ewcm appears very soon. I feel like I'm heading in the right direction but wouldn't be surprised if o doesn't happen til early next week. We will see! I'm still going with the relaxed approach and still feeling very relaxed, so I'm really glad I didn't buy opks...and I've been tempted a few times. Not really liking this temping milarky...I don't feel like my temps are accurate but I shall persevere with it. Xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- don't you just wish you could have a normal cycle where you guaranteed to O on cd14? I would love to have that!!! 

I love the way I can tell by my temps that af is going to show! I had brown spotting when I went to the toilet and I know the witch is on her way.


----------



## Cookie1979

God yes!!! I wouldn't mind waiting for ovulation if I knew that it would arrive at a certain time, I don't even mind it being later than day 14 it's just the not knowing when that it frustrating. Never know when it's going to happen. One good things is because of the estrogen/progesterone cream I use plus the inositol my cycles do seem to be more normal and hopefully o will happen soon.

Oh no so sorry Wildchic, but I know you are eager to start on the next cycle and hopefully having the lap will give you a better chance of getting preggers! Xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Cookie, I had ewcm quite a few times this cycle and oved on CD24 but hopefully you won't have quite such a long wait. I found the day I actually did O I had a LOT of ewcm compared to the other patches! Payday today so I ordered some inositol on your recommendation :thumbup:
:hugs: So sorry wildchic, it definitely should have been your turn for a BFP but sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle.
Mommy, I got nearly pos OPKs a couple of times last cycle interspersed with definite negs and then my definite pos came out of the blue on CD24 so you're definitely still in with a chance :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

finally got some ewcm last night, i was thrilled. still no o detected but i'm certain it's coming now, with cp up where it is


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had so much EWCM its unreal! I swear I O'd on CD14 but FF said otherwise!

I think I'm going to discard my really high temperature as we didn't go to bed until 1-2 then I was up and down all night to the toilet and actually only slept solidly 5.15-7am and I usually temp around 6-6.30! What do you reckon?


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> I've had so much EWCM its unreal! I swear I O'd on CD14 but FF said otherwise!
> 
> I think I'm going to discard my really high temperature as we didn't go to bed until 1-2 then I was up and down all night to the toilet and actually only slept solidly 5.15-7am and I usually temp around 6-6.30! What do you reckon?

i know when mine look too high for normal i discard them, but usually it doesn't matter, as it'll show up that obviously the temp after is lower so no big deal.

i try not to think too much about my chart and temps, i just mainly use it to tell me i o'd, because the temps for me never mean a damn thing. i can have super high beautiful looking temps and ... nothing. i get af. i know when i was pg my temps were so up and down it was a horrible looking chart. yeah, that's the one that was positive. lol. so i wouldn't worry too much, just use it to show you o'd.


----------



## wildchic

Af got me full force! I'm really looking forward to this cycle, but don't wanna get my hopes up! I better order some opk's!


----------



## Cookie1979

Awww sorry af got you wildchic. FX for this new cycle. X

Buttercup - that prob happened because us pcos women tend to o late and our bodies try to o but it often doesn't happen so will keep trying until it finally does. I had ewcm CD 8/9 which is unusual, last cycles I only got ewcm in the days running up to o, so hopefully it will be the same this cycle. Good luck with the inositol, I hope it helps you. Xxx

Brunette - well all that ewcm is great, maybe you did o on CD 14! :) 

No ewcm yet today, bit disappointed but there's still time. Really would like to o by the end of the weekend. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: wildchic that stinks!!!

Cookie i hear you, i just want to o in the next like 2 days, so my cycle won't be too long!


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - hopefully we'll o at a similar time so we can be 2ww buddies :) 

Just checked and I've got ewcm so I'm a happy bunny, never knew cervical mucus could make me so happy!!! Lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: hopefully a good sign Cookie!

Fingers crossed MofO! I really hope I get crosshairs soon!

Tristan went the Wacky Warehouse whilst at the childminders today, he hurt his hand on the slide. He's cried on and off since getting home. I've given him some Calpol and Ibuprofen and finally managed to get him into bed. Hubby has felt his hand, moved it etc and it seems fine but if no better by the morning I will take him to the hospital :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Sounds like a good idea, better to be safe than sorry. Horrible when they get hurt. Hope his hand is ok in the morning. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: hopefully a good sign Cookie!
> 
> Fingers crossed MofO! I really hope I get crosshairs soon!
> 
> Tristan went the Wacky Warehouse whilst at the childminders today, he hurt his hand on the slide. He's cried on and off since getting home. I've given him some Calpol and Ibuprofen and finally managed to get him into bed. Hubby has felt his hand, moved it etc and it seems fine but if no better by the morning I will take him to the hospital :(

oh no poor kid!!! (and everytime you write his name i think about how much i love it. i really wish dh loved it too, because it was vetoed first time around :( ) i hope it's better in the am and just bruised or something.

i remember my poor cousin fell off a fence after climbing it to get his ball back. he fell right on his arm. he went in to tell his gram because he was crying and it hurt so bad. So she grabbed it, flailed it about and told him to suck it up. ! He was crying the whole way home, they took him to the hosp and found out it was broken!!! boy did she feel bad. i remember signing the cast. I think it's good he's having periods where he's not crying - that's a really good sign!! 



Ladies i need your opinion- took my opk tonight, darkest i've had it this cycle for sure, what do you think? do i consider this positive for this cycle? would be about the right time
 



Attached Files:







0829032009.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cookie1979

I think that looks positive to me, if you do another and its even darker than take that as your surge.

I feel like giving up on temping...my temps are going down not up...this is it:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- that is definitely a +opk!!! Get bd-ing:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Definitely positive!

Tristan was up and down all night crying, ended up taking him to hospital this morning. He had an x-ray done and they've put him in a full arm cast :( He's done something to his elbow :(


----------



## CKJ

Brunette poor Tristan!! What a brave kid too bless him! Hope it heals fast n he's feeling better soon!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- shame man! Hope Tristan's arm heals quick!

Cookie- just try to do the temp thing this cycle. Remember, your temps only confirm O has taken place, so the lower your temp, the better(if that makes any sense). When I started temping, I didn't use opk's and whenever I had a really low temp, I made sure we dtd and most of the time, it was actually when I O'ed. So, be ready to look out for that temp spike soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks wildchic! I think ovulation is immanent as I have loads of ewcm! We are bd daily so will keep that up. Fingers cross get a temp spike soon. 

Brunette - poor Tristan!! If they keep crying it tends to be something as usually when a little one hurts them self they forget about it quickly. Hope he heals very quickly. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> I think that looks positive to me, if you do another and its even darker than take that as your surge.
> 
> I feel like giving up on temping...my temps are going down not up...this is it:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart


chart does look like you're about to O! that's great! i think i o'd last night but my temp rise wasn't as high as i'd expect, will just have to wait the next two days to see what's up! 




wildchic said:


> MoFo- that is definitely a +opk!!! Get bd-ing:)

lol thanks hun!!! i got on it!!! so far we've dtd sun, mon, skipped tues so he could reload, wed, thurs, and will dtd again tonight and sat if he can keep up.



@brunette i'm so sorry about tristan!!! poor boy! did they say what he did? is it broken?


----------



## brunettebimbo

They said there is some damage to the joint. I guess we will find out more at fracture clinic today!

Looks like I'm headed for another messed up cycle :( Still no confirmation of Ovulation and my fertile signs are disappearing :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh no brunette I hope that's not the case, fingers crossed ovulation happens soon. Hope the damage isn't too bad with Tristan's elbow ..poor little thing. X

Well I woke just before 5am so had to take my temp then as my son tends to wake at 6am, so means my temp isn't accurate as its an hour earlier than usual. Its gone up so will just see what its like tomorrow. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Add me as a friend on FF Cookie :)

I'm thinking of doing OPKs again next month if it is another shitty cycle this month! Where do you all buy yours?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Morning ladies, i added you both to my friends i hope you don't mind!!!

Brunette praying for your boy, keep us posted!!! 

my temps dropped this am instead of rising, but all o signs gone? :shrugs: and i got full ferning. so maybe i'll o today? i can't keep poor dh performing every day for too much longer he's gonna run out of ammo!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't understand my chart either :(

No if course I don't mind!

We took him to fracture clinic this morning, he has blood around the joint in his elbow which could be a sign of small fracture or popped elbow. He has had another pot put back on and we are to go back on 12th September.


----------



## mommyxofxone

they don't have to do anything about the blood then? it'll be ok?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope I don't think so. He never said he did. If he had been older he would have put a support sling on but because he's so young the put a cast on that's hard at the back and soft at the front so that he can't cause any more damage whilst its healing.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hmm 8dpo and my temp dipped just below the coverline today. Have a feeling i'm out but guess we'll see what happens in the next few days, at least I hope it'll only be a few. Officially testing on Monday though I cheated yesterday and took a 10miu cheapie, BFN of course!
Hope Tristan is recovering OK brunette :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

My chart sucks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Nope I don't think so. He never said he did. If he had been older he would have put a support sling on but because he's so young the put a cast on that's hard at the back and soft at the front so that he can't cause any more damage whilst its healing.

i def don't know anything about human medicine lol 

@cupcake- you tested! cheater!!! hang on to your pees! don't poas until at least like 12dpo. when is af due? 

nothing new here, just waiting to do my last opk tonight. nervous i'll get an even darker line. or worse, that it'll be negative, and i won't get a confirmed O and i'll have used up all my opks.


----------



## Buttercup84

Mommyofone, I'm not 100% as my cycles are irregular. Not sure if even 10dpo on Monday is too early. If I get a bfn then I'll wait until 14dpo if I can or if AF hasn't got me by then!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i think thats a good plan. i get so sad watching some people take tests and get bfns from like 8 dpo every. single. day. until they get af. I can't handle that personally. i will maybe test day before af is due, but other than that, i will never be an early tester after getting so depressed when trying for dd.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tonight's opk. guess we're coming off the surge! i think yesterdays was the true positive. getting on dtd tonight and tomorrow then hopefully we'll get a confirm.
 



Attached Files:







0831032014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's your temp like today MofO?


Oooo if I discard Fridays temp and the totally wrong one from the Sunday I get crosshairs. Do you reckon that's correct? 

CD13 is the night where I had been up drinking all night, climbed into bed at 2am and was up and down all night, solid sleep 5.15-7am and usually temp at 6-6.30am so discarded. Fridays was taken around 5.50am so earlier than usual!


----------



## Buttercup84

Looks good to me brunette as its near the end of ur fertile cm, good luck :)
Glad the opks narrowed down ur ov day mommyofone, good luck to u also!
Along with my temp dip yesterday (which has now gone back up) I had really weird lower back cramps. Trying not to get my hopes up though, not long to wait now...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you buttercup!

Last month my LP was 11 days which if this is correct would make my cycle 28 days again!


----------



## CKJ

Good luck brunette!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- Yay for your crosshairs:thumbup:

MoFo- your chart looks like you O today? Hope it is hun so that you and dh can have a break, lol

Buttercup- good luck with testing tomorrow, hope the witch doesnt rear her ugly face:af:

AFM- nothing to report, just going to wait to O. iv'e ordered opk's and i still have 4 cb digi's(hope i'll get a :) this cycle!

GOOD LUCK to all of us this month!!!
:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> What's your temp like today MofO?
> 
> 
> Oooo if I discard Fridays temp and the totally wrong one from the Sunday I get crosshairs. Do you reckon that's correct?
> 
> CD13 is the night where I had been up drinking all night, climbed into bed at 2am and was up and down all night, solid sleep 5.15-7am and usually temp at 6-6.30am so discarded. Fridays was taken around 5.50am so earlier than usual!

Went up this am ! thankfully, poor dh. we were so tired last night, i actually said to him, ok, lets do this, make it quick LOL! very sexy :haha:

i think your chart looks good hun!!! and i agree about the discarded temp. i don't know why i find it so hard to discard them. 



Buttercup84 said:


> Looks good to me brunette as its near the end of ur fertile cm, good luck :)
> Glad the opks narrowed down ur ov day mommyofone, good luck to u also!
> Along with my temp dip yesterday (which has now gone back up) I had really weird lower back cramps. Trying not to get my hopes up though, not long to wait now...

ohhhh i had lower back pain with dd!!! from o through til like second tri lol!!! fx'd for you!!!! 

did you test???? so excited.



wildchic said:


> Brunette- Yay for your crosshairs:thumbup:
> 
> MoFo- your chart looks like you O today? Hope it is hun so that you and dh can have a break, lol
> 
> Buttercup- good luck with testing tomorrow, hope the witch doesnt rear her ugly face:af:
> 
> AFM- nothing to report, just going to wait to O. iv'e ordered opk's and i still have 4 cb digi's(hope i'll get a :) this cycle!
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all of us this month!!!
> :dust:

Yup i think so wildchic!!! really hoping to take a break lol!!!! 

when about will you be O'ing? fx'd for you!!! 



afm, temp finally went up this am, i woke an hour before my alarm at 4- instead of 5.... but the temp was alreadly 97.7 so i think htat's good. looking at the temp adjuster it said i'd be about 97.9 if i woke at 5, so i'm happy. glad to give dh a break as he said i've sucked him dry :haha:

but we bd'd from saturday of last weekend- took off tuesday to recoop- then wed- through last night! so, we better have caught that egg! good lord!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck MofO! 

This is what FF says about mine. Really hoping its a good thing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, back from my sister in laws wedding...it was good, first civil partnership I've ever been to...was like a normal wedding. All their family and friends were there, nice that they are all so supportive. 

Yay to ovulating mofo!!! 

Good luck buttercup! 

Ok here is my chart, yesterday's temp was taken an hour earlier than normal, should I discard it? I did buy some opks as a back up, negative yesterday but positive this morning but I don't think yesterdays wee was concentrated enough so wonder if I'd held it in whether I would gave got a positive. The line was very pale so maybe not. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

we didn't manage to bd yesterday due to hubby being too intoxicated after the wedding...free bar and the guys got carried away. Did it the 2 days before and will again tonight although might be too late. A bit annoyed that we didn't get to bd yesterday but with the wedding and our son sharing a room with us it didn't happen. Hopefully the 2 days before will have done the trick. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

looks great hun!!!


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- your charts looks good! Hope that the 2 days before done the trick for you hun! 

It seems that most of you are in the tww:( I'm still at the beginning of my cycle, cd4! Wish thhe days can just fly past! I'm in no mood for waiting, lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't discard yesterday's as its following the same pattern. I think and someone please correct me if I'm wrong but if it goes up again tomorrow you'll get crosshairs?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I think you're covered! A high is good!

Good luck:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks ladies! What are cross hairs? Ovulation? What day would ovulation likely be? Xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- crosshairs are the red lines on a chart that shows that ovulation has occurred.

Brunette- if you took your temp at a different time, leaving it like it is should be ok. If your temp goes up again 2moro, your crosshairs should stay the same.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Cookie- your charts looks good! Hope that the 2 days before done the trick for you hun!
> 
> It seems that most of you are in the tww:( I'm still at the beginning of my cycle, cd4! Wish thhe days can just fly past! I'm in no mood for waiting, lol.

oh hun thinking of you!! you'll catch up soon enough, AND you will get your bfp! :) besides, someone is always chasing someone with their cycles. Usually i'm the odd one out! so i know how it feels.



Cookie1979 said:


> Hey ladies, back from my sister in laws wedding...it was good, first civil partnership I've ever been to...was like a normal wedding. All their family and friends were there, nice that they are all so supportive.
> 
> Yay to ovulating mofo!!!
> 
> Good luck buttercup!
> 
> Ok here is my chart, yesterday's temp was taken an hour earlier than normal, should I discard it? I did buy some opks as a back up, negative yesterday but positive this morning but I don't think yesterdays wee was concentrated enough so wonder if I'd held it in whether I would gave got a positive. The line was very pale so maybe not.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> we didn't manage to bd yesterday due to hubby being too intoxicated after the wedding...free bar and the guys got carried away. Did it the 2 days before and will again tonight although might be too late. A bit annoyed that we didn't get to bd yesterday but with the wedding and our son sharing a room with us it didn't happen. Hopefully the 2 days before will have done the trick. X

lol to being too intoxicated, i wouldn't change my temp yet, it would probably go up rather than down anyway, it's probably just fine. 



Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks ladies! What are cross hairs? Ovulation? What day would ovulation likely be? Xx

Cross hairs do show ovulation. the vertical line shows your O day. ANd the horizontal is your coverline. They say if you have 18 temps above your coverline temp- then you are most likely pregnant. but who waits for 18 temps?


----------



## Cookie1979

Ok thanks mofo! Slowly getting my head round it. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Ok thanks mofo! Slowly getting my head round it. :)

I understand! it's alot to take in. And even after the first pregnancy and now on cycle 3, i still second guess everything. it's crazy. i don't think it's something i'll ever completely get.


----------



## Cookie1979

Can I get some advice please, woke at 2am then a little while later needed a wee so got up, by the time I got back to sleep must have been gone 2.30am as had trouble going back to sleep. Then woke just before 5am ( hour earlier than I usually take my temp) and was less than 3 hours solid sleep and my temp was KO lower than the last 2 days. Went back to sleep and woke just after 6am took temp again and it was higher than the past 2 days. .which temp do i use? First or second? Prob neither are very accurate due to not having 3 hours solid sleep. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would say neither are accurate so not sure. I haven't been charting long so still don't know the ins and outs of how it works. 

AFM my temperature has gone up again today so pretty sure I did ovulate :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

TMI Alert - I checked cervix and CM this morning and I had LOADS of creamy CM. I've just been to the toilet an hour later, wiped and thought it felt wetter so looked at the tissue and I had loads of EWCM type, jelly, yellowy stuff! I then checked inside and had loads of creamy looking EWCM accompanied by light back cramps!! I had EWCM after O last month but not when I wiped!

Currently sat eating pineapple with the core. Meant to be good 1DPO-5DPO for implantation so worth a shot! My mouth hurts though! :lol:


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- if it were me, I'd put in the first one, but like brunette said 'neither are accurate', but it would be crappy if you didn't get to put a temp in so close to ovulation coz you may not get the crosshairs to confirm. Put in the first temp and put the time you took it. Or you could try the temp adjuster site to get an estimate?

Brunette- yay for a teemp rise:) Hope this is your month!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh maybe use the adjuster! https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't know much about the cm thing coz I never get ewcm, but I've read that its a good thing! Hope the pineapple core works. I've never tried it though, maybe I'll give it a go this cycle.

Af is so to say gone, just a bit of spotting. Now the wait starts to the big 'O'. Hoping time flies!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for us all! :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks ladies!! This is so confusing!! Thanks for the link brunette, I adjusted my temp and this is what my chart looks like now:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I'm confused though, took an opk and its almost positive and I have ewcm, but my chart says I ovulated cd 15 but I took an opk on CD 14 and didn't get a positive...ok didn't really hold it in but was a pale line. So don't know what to think. What do you ladies think? 

Thanks for your help. So gutted that we didn't get to bd on CD 14, but did on 12 and 13 if u did o on CD 15 then I hope those days are enough. X


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies sorry been MIA...

Nothing much with updates, CD8 today, Looks like due to ovulate right on my birthday this month!! Or possibly day before if O is CD19 again....
This AF was longer & a lot harsher than usual... Heres to temping, charting & everything else!! :thumbup:


Cookie, it does look to me CD15 for O, is that the temp you changed??


----------



## Unexpected212

Im CD 15 and as far as I know from OPK's haven't even come close to ovulating yet :( Just get faint lines every time no matter what time of day I test.

Also a lil upset that my mum thinks I shouldn't be having such a small age gap but It's what me and DH have always planned and we want to get all the nappies and sleepless nights out the way and many other reasons for having a small age gap.

Feeling sad today :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Its not upto anyone else. If you and Hubby both want a small ages gap then that's all that matters! My Mum wants us to wait and our son is 3 next month! :lol: We haven't told family we are TTC and only close friends know.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah people always seem to have an opinion about it. If you leave a large age gap they say they will be too far apart and not get on. If you leave a small one your 'crazy' lol. Can't win!!

Also panicking about what if I don't ovulate at all! This was so much easier when I got pregnant by accident lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you come of contraception?

Just a quick question as I'm curious. I found out I was pregnant with my son 17th February 2010 at 11 days late. Nothing showed before. I then had a scan on 25th March making me 9weeks 5 days which I think would have made me 4week 4 days when I found out. Is that late to find out or did I ovulate later?


----------



## Unexpected212

We were using condoms. Then I went on cerazette for a month but it did not agree with me. Then left it another few months and I went on yasmin for 2 months. Came off it and have my withdrawl bleed which leaves me on CD15 today.

I think I do ovulate late. With my son I missed my period (was on microgynon) and I did test after test. All negative. It wasn't till I think I was 7 days late that I got a positive test. A REALLY faint positive. Took ages after that to get a dark one.

The doctor did say at the time I might ovulate late. Like a week before my period rather than 2 weeks so maybe it's the same this time around?

Even when I went for a scan at what I thought I was 8 weeks...they told me I was 5 weeks!! so I have no idea what my ovulation does lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't ovulate until CD36 last cycle! 

You could ovulate late. Are you temping?


----------



## Buttercup84

Tested today (10dpo) but bfn. Going to try and hold out until 14dpo if I can/if AF doesn't get me first! I hate this limbo though, cd34 and I just want to get my next cycle started if this one isn't meant to be...


----------



## Unexpected212

brunettebimbo said:


> I didn't ovulate until CD36 last cycle!
> 
> You could ovulate late. Are you temping?


Not temping yet. As it's my first month I thought I'd just use OPK's to get an idea of when I ovulate. If I don't get pregnant within 6 months I might start temping.

I have no patience!!

Lots of baby dust to all :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Can I get some advice please, woke at 2am then a little while later needed a wee so got up, by the time I got back to sleep must have been gone 2.30am as had trouble going back to sleep. Then woke just before 5am ( hour earlier than I usually take my temp) and was less than 3 hours solid sleep and my temp was KO lower than the last 2 days. Went back to sleep and woke just after 6am took temp again and it was higher than the past 2 days. .which temp do i use? First or second? Prob neither are very accurate due to not having 3 hours solid sleep. Xx


well, for me, i would use the first, and see what tomorrow's temp holds. Then if it didn't seem right, i'd discard it. so it'll just connect yesterday and tomorrows. and if you got a positive opk, you better just in case dtd tonight. i would. doesn't hurt. 



wildchic said:


> Brunette- I don't know much about the cm thing coz I never get ewcm, but I've read that its a good thing! Hope the pineapple core works. I've never tried it though, maybe I'll give it a go this cycle.
> 
> Af is so to say gone, just a bit of spotting. Now the wait starts to the big 'O'. Hoping time flies!

so jealous of your short af!!! woo hoo for it being over!!!



Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks ladies!! This is so confusing!! Thanks for the link brunette, I adjusted my temp and this is what my chart looks like now:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I'm confused though, took an opk and its almost positive and I have ewcm, but my chart says I ovulated cd 15 but I took an opk on CD 14 and didn't get a positive...ok didn't really hold it in but was a pale line. So don't know what to think. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Thanks for your help. So gutted that we didn't get to bd on CD 14, but did on 12 and 13 if u did o on CD 15 then I hope those days are enough. X


dtd tonight then if you got the pos opk!!!! just in case!



Unexpected212 said:


> Im CD 15 and as far as I know from OPK's haven't even come close to ovulating yet :( Just get faint lines every time no matter what time of day I test.
> 
> Also a lil upset that my mum thinks I shouldn't be having such a small age gap but It's what me and DH have always planned and we want to get all the nappies and sleepless nights out the way and many other reasons for having a small age gap.
> 
> Feeling sad today :(

Why did you tell her?! i know my mom doesn't think i should have anymore, but i don't care lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

Just because were so close I guess. She lives close by and has my son on the days I work and she's always been a great nan to him.

She just worried I won't cope. But, If I can handle one lively child I know I can handle two! My DH is VERY hands on as well so I'm lucky in that respect too.

I wish I hadn't said anything to her now lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Unexpected - my friend is pregnant and her mum was a bit funny about it at first but she soon came round to the idea, I'm sure your mum will too. I haven't told our family we are trying, and I don't plan to. I suspect my mother in law would have something to say about it but it's no one else's business. 

Buttercup - it's still early, try and hold out with the testing as bfns are so disheartening. 

Well first of all I adjusted the temp using the link that brunette gave but it put ovulation at CD 15 which I know isn't right so I've put it to the original temp and I no longer have crosshairs and its also decided that 5am is my normal time to temp so need to set my alarm for 5am, I expect ovulation tomorrow (that's my guess) so will make sure we dtd today and tomorrow. Going to nip out and get opks as I want to double check I'm having a surge. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Unexpected212 said:


> Just because were so close I guess. She lives close by and has my son on the days I work and she's always been a great nan to him.
> 
> She just worried I won't cope. But, If I can handle one lively child I know I can handle two! My DH is VERY hands on as well so I'm lucky in that respect too.
> 
> I wish I hadn't said anything to her now lol

My mother was very unsupportive my entire first pregnancy. and she's very anti-babysitting. and my dh is not very hands on. so, it's going to be just me really. And if i can do it, pssssssh you've got it covered. 



Cookie1979 said:


> Unexpected - my friend is pregnant and her mum was a bit funny about it at first but she soon came round to the idea, I'm sure your mum will too. I haven't told our family we are trying, and I don't plan to. I suspect my mother in law would have something to say about it but it's no one else's business.
> 
> Buttercup - it's still early, try and hold out with the testing as bfns are so disheartening.
> 
> Well first of all I adjusted the temp using the link that brunette gave but it put ovulation at CD 15 which I know isn't right so I've put it to the original temp and I no longer have crosshairs and its also decided that 5am is my normal time to temp so need to set my alarm for 5am, I expect ovulation tomorrow (that's my guess) so will make sure we dtd today and tomorrow. Going to nip out and get opks as I want to double check I'm having a surge. Xx

You can change your time- tell ff what is your normal wake time, and just do it then, no reason to change it because of what it says. i change mine as needed. like last cycle i was up at 6. but now, i try to temp at 5 when dh's alarm goes off so i changed it in ff.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks guys you've made me feel better :) me and dh are so excited we have so much love to give

She was so excited my first pregnancy but her and my dad are quite against me getting pregnant again soon. I just let what people thing bother me a lot


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- I know a lot of ladies who's moms are against the having kids, but when the baby comes, they sing a different tune. At the end of the day, its your decision and if you prefer a close age gap, then go for it! Personally, I would've loved a close age gap for the same reason as you, but I had health issues at the time of dd and it was a bit much for me to handle the one, let alone ttc another so soon. Unlike you, my dh is not very hands on with babies, so having a baby now for us, would be perfect! Because he works better with an older child, he's perfect with dd now!

MoFo- my af is usually 3 days and spotting the 4th day. I am lucky, considering some ladies have af for a whole week! I would cry if I had it that long!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls,

Bit quiet in here, how is everyone?

Not much to report here other than really sore boobs!


----------



## CKJ

On a mum note, I told my mum yesterday! She'd guessed n clearly wanted me to tell her rather than her to ask! I thought she'd b stressed and worried n she was just really excited! Totally took me by surprise so she might come round to the idea Hun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Unexpected my mum and dad were really shocked when I got pg with dd (as was I) and didn't really seem excited til she arrived but they love her now of course. I'm not sure how they'll react this time, hopefully better! Oh's family will all be excited for sure, his mum has been hinting about #2 for ages lol!
11dpo here n managed not to test today! Having cramping though and feel like AF is on her way...


----------



## wildchic

Ckj- glad you still with us hun, coz a lot of ladies leave when they get their bfp. How you holding up? Nice to hear your mom's excited. My mom would be happy too, coz I always chat to her about ttc, she always gives me good advice. 

Buttercup- I've read a lot of ladies having af cramps and still get their bfp's! You're not out yet! Fx for you!

Brunette- sore boobs are a good sign, but again, I've read that its also caused by the progesterone. Hope its a good sign for you!!!

Afm- nothing much going on. Cd6 and waiting! I've been extremely moody today with dh and dd:( I feel so bad now:(
Guess its just one of those days


----------



## Cookie1979

I feel so stressed now, positive opk today, lots of ewcm yesterday and today (the most I've had this cycle) my cp is soft, high and open but I dont think my temps look like I will ovulate today/tomorrow, what do you think? Im starting to wish I'd never started this temping thing, cos they are all over the place!! Once again this mornings temp was not after 3 hours of solid sleep due to my son waking after 3am, I think I fell asleep getting on for 3.30am and then woke at 5.45am.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

opinions please!! xxxx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- it seems you have very irregular sleeping pattern and that will definitely make your temps erratic. If its not working for you, then don't do it. Temping is just a good way of confirming ovulation has taken place, which I find very helpful because I hardly get any ewcm and I can never tell with my cp! So temping works for me. If you feel more comfortable with using opk's and checking cp, then stick to that. You shouldn't be adding more stress to yourself by trying to figure out your temps. Stick to what works best for you. 

Sometimes you can have several patches of ewcm during your cycle and still not have O'ed. Ff takes all data into consideration, temps, cp, cm, etc. So, temp for a few more days and see if ff gives you the crosshairs. 

Hope I'm making sense? I hope you did or you ovulate soon! I know how frustrating it is! Good luck and baby dust:)

:dust:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks wildchic! Im easily stressed as you can tell.

I just seem to have irregular temps even when I'm sleeping ok, and they change quite dramatically. I dont believe I have ovulated yet, I think I'm either ovulating today but most likely thinking tomorrow. 

Yeh I started getting ewcm cd 8, now at cd 19 I've got tons, and had loads yesterday too. I guess I just hoped it would be easier than it is but I haven't slept well in a while (im so flippin tired) and not only am I not getting the solid 3 hours sleep on some of the days, I'm also waking at different times. My chart does not look like any chart I've seen, my temps are so up and down and by quite alot. Just not sure I can rely on it. 

I've come this far so I want to at least continue for a couple more days. I guess I'm just worried that if it doesn't show ovulation then it means I'm not ovulating!!!! x


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> Unexpected- I know a lot of ladies who's moms are against the having kids, but when the baby comes, they sing a different tune. At the end of the day, its your decision and if you prefer a close age gap, then go for it! Personally, I would've loved a close age gap for the same reason as you, but I had health issues at the time of dd and it was a bit much for me to handle the one, let alone ttc another so soon. Unlike you, my dh is not very hands on with babies, so having a baby now for us, would be perfect! Because he works better with an older child, he's perfect with dd now!
> 
> MoFo- my af is usually 3 days and spotting the 4th day. I am lucky, considering some ladies have af for a whole week! I would cry if I had it that long!

yeah i'm one of those ladies. is always about 7 days. :(



brunettebimbo said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Bit quiet in here, how is everyone?
> 
> Not much to report here other than really sore boobs!

nothing much! got my ff confirm, 3dpo today.



Cookie1979 said:


> I feel so stressed now, positive opk today, lots of ewcm yesterday and today (the most I've had this cycle) my cp is soft, high and open but I dont think my temps look like I will ovulate today/tomorrow, what do you think? Im starting to wish I'd never started this temping thing, cos they are all over the place!! Once again this mornings temp was not after 3 hours of solid sleep due to my son waking after 3am, I think I fell asleep getting on for 3.30am and then woke at 5.45am.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> opinions please!! xxxx

don't worry about it. just temp, the only reason for it is to confirm O. the temps really don't mean much else. mine was EVERYWHERE when i had dd, up and down and up and down and didn't mean a thing :)




HA when i told my mom i was pg, she told me i gave her indigestion. she proceeded to tell me my entire pregnancy how fat i was, and WHY did i do this? 'ha bet you're think this may not have been such a good idea afterall' i couldn't tell her i loved being pregnant. she was awful. and when i told her the name, she told me i could change it up until like the day i gave birth. she hates the name. but, i don't care! once dd got here, she dotes on her and loves her so much. its great.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - such a shame your mum was like that, I hope she will be abit more supportive when you get pregnant with number 2.

I've just inputted my temps into ovufriend as I heard its totally free and it analyses your cycle abit more, anyway it seems to think I ovulated on Saturday. Now the strange thing is I did get a positive opk first thing Saturday morning, so I thought if Id held my wee in I might have got a positive on Friday, but I didn't have much ewcm and since then my ewcm has increased and I got a positive opk this morning. So now expecting ovulation tomorrow, but abit thrown by ovufriend pinpointing ovulation for Saturday...plus the fact that I've had 2 positive opks in 4 days...never had that before.


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I've just started using ovufriend as well and so far, I think its a bit better than ff and the fact that its free:) I thought there would be some trial version, but it didn't mention anything about that! 
I entered last cycles temps in and ovufriend put O on cd20 whereas ff put it on cd21 and I know I O'ed on cd20. So I think that ovufriend is a bit more accurate, idk, but I like it so far!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I like it too, I think I'll use both. Im very confused by the 2 positive opks, I thought that it was a false positive on Saturday as I used the first wee of the day and I know you arent supposed to. Im not sure if its my PCOS making things weird. I still dont feel like ovulation has happened so Im going to assume it hasn't and make sure we bd tonight aswell. I think the hubby is starting to feel like a work horse bless him!!! lol

I've had more of a look and its tentative ovulation, so its not 100%...I'll keep on going with it and see what it says. I think its my increase in ewcm which is making it tentative, it says "Presence of fertile cervical mucus on 1st day after ovulation may decrease the reliability of occurrence of ovulation".

Im sure I read that ovufriend are working on an app, so if that does come out I'll probably ditch ff completely. xx


----------



## Jess812

Ouvfriend is best. I mentioned it a while ago, also use ouvline but dont reallylike that one now...

this after AF before O stage is SO boring!! I keep forgetting to temp too :/


----------



## wildchic

Jess- I know what you mean! I'm at cd6 now and the wait is killing me, I just wish O can hurry up already! I don't actually forget to temp, I think its become second nature to me now, lol.
I'm having mild cramps in my right ovary, not sure if it means anything.


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM - I've had cramping all day, mainly to the left which I think is the side I ovulated and I have lower back pain too. My boobs are really sore as well, especially behind the nipple! I feel like AF will start any minute and she's not due until the 9th or 13th going off my old 28 or 32 day cycle!

Cookie I'd just keep going. You may eventually get a pattern!

I agree AF to O really drags! :lol:


----------



## CKJ

Thanks wildchic!

I'm ok, bit anxious as this time round I'm getting v bad cramps (seemingly at same time each eve?!) but have started some nausea which is a good! No bleeding or anything but of course just want bubs to stick n be healthy!!

Good luck everyone!!! Confirming Ov is such a pain cookie!! N waiting after is equally horrid...quite glad this is the last time I intend to do it all haha!!

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Forgot to add hot flushes on and off too!


----------



## Buttercup84

Just trying out Ovufriend. It gave me the same ov day as ff but I like the analysis tools so i'll probably use it next cycle if I need to. So ready to either get my bfp or move onto my next cycle now, the tww sucks!
Glad your pregnancy is going well CKJ, are you still planning on having an early scan?
All sounds promising brunette, fc!
Cookie, I wonder if it's possible to get a long surge or something? I'm sure I remember reading in another thread about a lady who got 2 pos opks. Fc you caught/catch the egg this month anyway :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Had a dream I was pregnant last night! Sucks when you wake up!


----------



## Buttercup84

Well the witch got me just now but I'm feeling ok about it, ready to get this next cycle on the road and make a June/july baby :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Hun! FX for you for next month!


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - glad your pregnancy is going well, I know how worrying it is in the early days. Hopefully the weeks will fly by!!

Brunette - Ive had a few dreams like that.

Buttercup - Sorry af got you, I hope this next cycle is your cycle.

Well this is my chart, had a very positive opk yesterday...do you think its possible that I'll have ovulation confirmed for today/yesterday? I worry because of my erratic temps (have a few quite high ones) that my O wont be confirmed. I don't believe I ovulated Saturday.

https://ovufriend.com/thumb/7eaed353b5219acb080bb90a1287a737.png


----------



## brunettebimbo

I personally discard any temperatures that I think are really wrong! If I put my really high one back in my crosshairs disappear but I know 99% that that one is really wrong!


----------



## Cookie1979

If I discarded any temps I thought were wrong I think I'd have to discard loads of them. I think I'll just stick with it as it is. Yesterday and today is the first time I've had temps that have stayed up, usually it goes up and then back down.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a good sign. I think on FF it's got to stay up for 3 days and be 0.4degrees higher to confirm O!


----------



## Jess812

Well i actually remembered to temp this morn! 

What thermometers does everyone use? Mine takes ages to give me the temp and i usually wake by Jacob crying so hate waiting for temp to bleep before going to him! :(


----------



## Buttercup84

I know I don't temp 100% accurately but even with a fair few randoms I still got crosshairs this cycle, opk helped to confirm though so I'm glad I used both methods as cm is too unreliable for me. I had a couple of false alarms earlier in my cycle before my actual ov day 24, fc ur ov is confirmed soon cookie!
Jess I use a babymad one from amazon, was one of the cheapest I think. Seems ok so far!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've replied with links Jess but has to be approved! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think AF is due either 9th or 13th. My cycles used to be 28-32 days before having my son. 

LP was 11 days last month I think so AF probably due 9th? Does that sound right or have I worked LP out wrong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cookie1979

If your lp was 11 days you might need to try and lengthen it...I think you can take a supplement to help. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm taking Vitamin B6. :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Ah yes that's the one, couldn't remember what it was called. Might lengthen it a bit then. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

i use ff and ovufriend and i think countdowntopregnancy too. lol i have 3 charts.

nothing really to report on my side, 4dpo, thinking about not stressing about temping as much, because i don't think they're very high, so if i wake up, yeah i'll temp, but if not, i'm not going to worry about it, because i know in my heart they don't really mean much, and i got my confirmed o. and my cp is low firm and closed.

ovufriend hasn't given me any points, but i'm also not symptom spotting if i can manage. 10 days til testing if i test when af is due.


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup- sorry the witch got you hun. Hope this cycle you'll get your :bfp:

Brunette- on which cd did you ovulate last cycle? I think I've read that your lp can change from cycle to cycle, not sure if that's right though! 

Afm- cd7 here and nothing much going on! I decided not to take the EPO, as it doesn't do much to my cm! I usually take 1000mg a day, is that right?

Baby Dust to us all
:dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cd36!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I had a look at your chart now and you do have a 11 day lp, but that's if ff got your ovulation day right. 

I hope the b6 lengthens your lp.


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - I was taking epo but after a while of getting headaches I thought hang on I think I'm getting them on the days I take it, so I stopped and haven't had a headache since. So apparently epo doesn't agree with me. I read that some people take more than 1000mg but I took a 1000mg.


----------



## Buttercup84

How long should your LP be? Looks like mine was 11 days last cycle too. I know I oved late when I got pregnant with DD though as she was conceived on CD26 at the very earliest so i'd hazard a guess my LP would have been similar then.
Just thinking about when to start OPKs this cycle. Last one was 35 days and I oved on CD24 but my cycles aren't a regular length. Always at least 30 days though so i'm thinking of testing from CD14, does that sound OK or should I start a bit earlier?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I read 12-16 is acceptable for LP.


----------



## Unexpected212

CD 17...ovulation tests got slightly darker almost matching test line then went back to pale nothing :/ but nowhere near the exact same colour or darker.

It's making me sad thinking I won't ovulate and that I'll be out this month :(

I know it can be expected after stopping BC


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd BD just incase you've missed the surge. Are you temping?


----------



## Unexpected212

No not temping. OPK's were the most I wanted to stress out because I tend to get obsessive over stuff lol.

We have BD pretty much every day or every other day so far this cycle. 

It's weird I just want to know I ovulated so I can get excited. I don't want to get excited for nothing if I haven't ovulated and be testing etc

Is that weird? lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope not at all. I stressed so much last month about OPKs that I stopped! I prefer temping because you get confirmation of O. It's definitely not for everyone though


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's the only reason i really temp.


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup- if you have irregular cycles and ranges from 30-34 days, I'd say cd14 would be the right time to start! My cycles are similar to yours and I also want to start doing opk's from cd14, but because I had the lap, I've read some ladies go on to have a 28 day cycle after the lap, so I may just start on cd13.

Cookie- thanks hun! I never got headaches with the epo, it actually helped a lot with af cramps! And I'm happy to say that after the lap, af cramps were history! I had no cramps whatsoever when I had af! 

Afm-cd8 and just over a week left to the big 'O'. I should get my opk's tomorrow and can't wait to start testing away:)

We need to start seeing some bfp's!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We definitely need some BFPs!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Unexpected - I read that some people have to test twice a day otherwise they can miss the surge. Opks were stressing me out too, so started temping but that's stressed me out big time too. Can't win. 

Yes we def needs some more bfps. 

Ok so put this morning's temp into ff and it says I ovulated Monday but I don't think that is right, I think more likely Tuesday and ovufriend is still a tentative line on Saturday. My temps are up and staying up and whether it was Sat, Mon, Tue or even Wed then I'm pretty much covered. I'm going to assume I O'd on Tue. I've had some inaccurate temps so it's my fault that o isn't accurate. Feel confident that I O'd as since I started taking my temp they have never stayed up, but now they are. Next cycle if I do decide to temp then I will take my temp vaginally to see if it's more accurate. X


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- I know you use the saliva microscope. Any ideas if this means anything? I'm on cd8 and I used my saliva of this morning, didn't eat, drink or brush my teeth. Does it look like partial ferns???
 



Attached Files:







CD8..jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









CD8.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cookie1979

This is my chart...do you think its possible that ovulation was Tuesday rather than Monday? My positive opk was Tuesday.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- if you only did the opk on Tuesday, could you maybe just have a long surge? I've read that some woman have 2-3 days of a +opk and usually you'd ovulate 12-36 hours after the 1st +opk. It looks like you could've ovulated on friday(that being your lowest temp! But it could be that you did O on Monday. 
With that said, I'm sure you're covered! Hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks wild. I took opks on Monday and it was almost positive, the line was slightly lighter than the control line, but was very close, but Tuesday there was no mistaking it as the test line was much much darker than the control line, I took another yesterday and it was the same as Tuesday.

One thing I have noticed is that the last few days my temps have been alot less erratic, even with interrupted sleep. Maybe I did O on Monday, although think its a bit strange that I didn't get a positive opk until the day after. I'm covered though for most days so fingers crossed.

XXX


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh well that will teach me, I thought I wonder if my chart would still pinpoint ovulation as Monday if my temp had gone down slightly (was really pointless) so changed it to see and it changed it to a dotted line, changed it back to my original temp and its still got the dotted line. It obviously thinks something funny is going on.

Oh well!! Oops!


----------



## Jess812

Unexpected212 said:


> CD 17...ovulation tests got slightly darker almost matching test line then went back to pale nothing :/ but nowhere near the exact same colour or darker.
> 
> It's making me sad thinking I won't ovulate and that I'll be out this month :(
> 
> I know it can be expected after stopping BC

Is this the first month off BC? All depends when you test, how long you hold urine etc. FX you caught it though, id BD incase x




wildchic said:


> Cookie- if you only did the opk on Tuesday, could you maybe just have a long surge? I've read that some woman have 2-3 days of a +opk and usually you'd ovulate 12-36 hours after the 1st +opk. It looks like you could've ovulated on friday(that being your lowest temp! But it could be that you did O on Monday.
> With that said, I'm sure you're covered! Hope you get a :bfp:

Yeah true, first month i got 3 +OPK and previous two cycles have been 2 +OPK also. x



Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks wild. I took opks on Monday and it was almost positive, the line was slightly lighter than the control line, but was very close, but Tuesday there was no mistaking it as the test line was much much darker than the control line, I took another yesterday and it was the same as Tuesday.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that the last few days my temps have been alot less erratic, even with interrupted sleep. Maybe I did O on Monday, although think its a bit strange that I didn't get a positive opk until the day after. I'm covered though for most days so fingers crossed.
> 
> XXX

Maybe you did O but in the evening? what time did you test? If it was morning you could of O evening time. FX anyway! xx



Nothing new either, still waiting for O to come up. Aprox 8 days time now...We go away Monday too for a week so il miss been on here! lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Where are you going on holiday? We had a call yesterday about a cheap deal to the canary islands and another similar place, sounded good but I thought if I fall pregnant now I'd be quite pregnant by the time we want to go away and I wouldn't want to go abroad while pregnant. We haven't been abroad since 2009, I really would like to at some point.

I took the opk early evening on Monday...maybe it did peak later that evening, but then again if it did the ovulation would have occurred a min of 12 hours after. I think its my inaccurate temps that are causing issues. Todays temp was not accurate either, I usually sleep with my mouth shut but woke up with my gob wide open lol, which I would think would make my temp lower than usual, and also I hadn't had the solid 3 hours sleep due to my son waking at about 3.30am and I take my temp at 6am as thats when I get up for work. I do feel quite confident that I ovulated, but I think my inaccurate temps have thrown a spanner in the works.


----------



## Jess812

Cookie1979 said:


> Where are you going on holiday? We had a call yesterday about a cheap deal to the canary islands and another similar place, sounded good but I thought if I fall pregnant now I'd be quite pregnant by the time we want to go away and I wouldn't want to go abroad while pregnant. We haven't been abroad since 2009, I really would like to at some point.
> 
> I took the opk early evening on Monday...maybe it did peak later that evening, but then again if it did the ovulation would have occurred a min of 12 hours after. I think its my inaccurate temps that are causing issues. Todays temp was not accurate either, I usually sleep with my mouth shut but woke up with my gob wide open lol, which I would think would make my temp lower than usual, and also I hadn't had the solid 3 hours sleep due to my son waking at about 3.30am and I take my temp at 6am as thats when I get up for work. I do feel quite confident that I ovulated, but I think my inaccurate temps have thrown a spanner in the works.

Butlins. Cant wait! We did want to go abroad but with having knee surgery this year i didnt know how id of been. So we could of gone! ahh well lol. 

Yeah sounds like it then. My temps are so messed up, only managed 2 this cycle so far :/


----------



## wildchic

Cookie1979 said:


> Where are you going on holiday? We had a call yesterday about a cheap deal to the canary islands and another similar place, sounded good but I thought if I fall pregnant now I'd be quite pregnant by the time we want to go away and I wouldn't want to go abroad while pregnant. We haven't been abroad since 2009, I really would like to at some point.
> 
> I took the opk early evening on Monday...maybe it did peak later that evening, but then again if it did the ovulation would have occurred a min of 12 hours after. I think its my inaccurate temps that are causing issues. Todays temp was not accurate either, I usually sleep with my mouth shut but woke up with my gob wide open lol, which I would think would make my temp lower than usual, and also I hadn't had the solid 3 hours sleep due to my son waking at about 3.30am and I take my temp at 6am as thats when I get up for work. I do feel quite confident that I ovulated, but I think my inaccurate temps have thrown a spanner in the works.

Maybe try taking your temp when you wake up at 3:30?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I might do, its not every night that I get woken at that time, he's usually good at sleeping through. To be honest I've had inaccuraces throughout my chart due to different reasons, so not feeling good about my chart in that respect but at the same time fairly confident that I O'd. I'll try a chart next month vaginally and hopefully my sons sleeping and my sleeping will be abit better. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your temperature on Tuesday is in a clear circle, did you take it at a different time? I'd maybe tomorrow if your temperature goes up again discard Tuesday and see what it does :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Mondays is a clear circle, it was taken at 4.45am so way earlier than the rest, maybe I should discard that one. I'll wait and see what tomorrows temp is like but might face that Im not going to get a clear o date due to inaccurate temps. x


----------



## Buttercup84

We're going away on Monday too Jess, to Pembroke in Wales! Can't wait :happydance: We looked into going abroad but it's a bit too much money for us at the moment what with hoping to buy a house soon.
Sick of AF already! I always have her for at least 5 days so 3+ to go blah :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic said:


> MoFo- I know you use the saliva microscope. Any ideas if this means anything? I'm on cd8 and I used my saliva of this morning, didn't eat, drink or brush my teeth. Does it look like partial ferns???

yes def. partial ferns!!! are you doing opks yet? i would start soon! Some people never get full. just keep an eye on it! I actually get NO ferning the day i O. really odd.




i hope everyone is well this am, not much time on my way out, just wanted to check in and let you know i'm thinking of you


----------



## wildchic

mommyxofxone said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> MoFo- I know you use the saliva microscope. Any ideas if this means anything? I'm on cd8 and I used my saliva of this morning, didn't eat, drink or brush my teeth. Does it look like partial ferns???
> 
> yes def. partial ferns!!! are you doing opks yet? i would start soon! Some people never get full. just keep an eye on it! I actually get NO ferning the day i O. really odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope everyone is well this am, not much time on my way out, just wanted to check in and let you know i'm thinking of youClick to expand...

I only got my opk's today. I'll do 1 tonight and see if anything. Thanx for the response:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Cookie, read your chart wrong!


AFM - Nothing much to report really, sore boobs and cramping. I also feel really uncomfortable when I have my legs bunched up! Lots of creamy CM mixed in with EWCM today.


----------



## Unexpected212

CD18 and I got a positive OPK, or almost

The first line is almost as dark as the second but not quite, but hardly any difference so I'll test again in a few hours.

I guess I do ovulate late.

When you get a positive OPK does that mean your ovulating or about too? How many hours is it usually till you ovulate after that?

Only asking as I want to mark my luteal phase and track it on my app


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- I think its 12-36 hours after your surge, but you can also ovulate when you get your surge. Its hard to tell coz its different with different women. This is why temping helps confirm ovulation. 

Maybe one of the other ladies will be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## Unexpected212

No that's great thank you :)

I think I might temp next cycle seems more accurate


----------



## Jess812

Buttercup have a good time!! 

I cant wait to get a nice break with just the 3 of us. & excited to lots of BD ;) lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup and Jess I hope you have a great holiday. Nice to get away. 

Unexpected - fingers crossed you get a positive opk today but I'm sure if I don't then you so tomorrow, then class ovulation as the following day, it's not 100% that you will ovulate the day after a positive opk but it's best to assume. If you temp then do it vaginally cos by mouth I think is really reliable...I woke up this morning with my mouth wide open and usually sleep with it closed which means my temp wasn't accurate. I have to admit I don't like temping but I have alot of interrupted sleep. 

Nothing to report with me, keep thinking I should give up on the temping cos I can't trust my temps, but figured I'd carry on just to see if my temps stay up...I need my bfp, I'm far too much of a stress head for ttc. 

Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

unexpected- they say to bd the night of the pos opk and the 3 nights following just to make sure. :) 

had a huge glob of yellow cm fall out this am. do't know what that means lol. just thought i'd share haha! also cp is opening a little and moving up ish again. don't know what that means either. 8 days til testing.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - I have read good things about yellow glob of cm in the 2ww so could well mean something. 

Ok so ovufriend says I ovulated Tuesday and ff says Monday, so I'm going with Tuesday and my ovufriend chart. I discarded yesterday's temp as didn't get 3 hours sleep beforehand. My temps seem to be staying up nicely and aren't erratic like they were earlier in the cycle. Xx

https://ovufriend.com/thumb/7eaed353b5219acb080bb90a1287a737.png


----------



## brunettebimbo

mommyxofxone said:


> unexpected- they say to bd the night of the pos opk and the 3 nights following just to make sure. :)
> 
> had a huge glob of yellow cm fall out this am. do't know what that means lol. just thought i'd share haha! also cp is opening a little and moving up ish again. don't know what that means either. 8 days til testing.

I had that at 6DPO last cycle so wasn't pregnancy for me but I have friends who had it and are now pregnant. This month I had a blob of jelly like EWCM at 5DPO. 

Cookie that sounds promising :) I would say you've definitely ovulated!


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- I can never understand cm, but I hope it means something good for you!

Cookie- your temps after O do look less erratic than pre O! Good luck!

When do you ladies plan on testing? Sending all of you lots of baby dust
:dust:
And I really hope this is the month we all get our bfp's!

Go SEPTEMBER :bfp:


----------



## Cookie1979

I really want to wait til af is due before I test, but I said that last cycle. Hopefully I will be strong this cycle. 

Emotional morning, my son's first morning at preschool, he was fine though and went off straight away. Feel quite teary. I have such a confident boy. He happily gave me a kiss and said bye and carried on playing. Very proud of him. 

Wildchic - yes they are alot less erratic. I'll keep taking my temp and next cycle will temp vaginally...hopefully will give me less erratic temps. 

Oh I hope we get some more bfps, I hope it happens for us all very soon. Xxx


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies'

Can I join in? We're thinking of TTC #2, but ds is almost 7 months so not sure

Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome gflady, this is a great thread :)
Wild chic, I'm likely not due to test until early October if I ov late again. Trying to wait until 14dpo but we shall see! Aaaages to go yet :(
Cookie, hope Addison enjoyed his first morning. Sounds like he was off to a great start :)
Last day in work before we go away, yay! Forecast looks ok too, a tad chilly but dry :)
Mommy, hope the cm is a good sign! Your chart looks really good so fc your bfp is days away!


----------



## mommyxofxone

gflady said:


> Hi ladies'
> 
> Can I join in? We're thinking of TTC #2, but ds is almost 7 months so not sure
> 
> Xxx

:wave: welcome hun!!!


charts look great everyone! i'm not looking too much into the cm glob. just noticing something different. :)

very very sore nips today. but that happens sometimes in the tww. 

tired today. i even went to bed earlier. ugh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure when I will test! I'm 9DPO today and already itching :lol:

Welcome GFlady!


----------



## gflady

Thanks guys!

How did you decide when to try for #2?

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We always said we would TTC in 2014 when our son was nearly 4. More so because we wouldn't really have 2 in childcare. We then decided that we should stop letting money rule our decisions. We are all ready for another baby including our son so one day just said let's do it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

gflady i'm still not sure lol. i can go back and forth almost daily whether i want another or not.


----------



## wildchic

Welcome gflady:)
These ladies are really nice here and I guess we all helping each other get through the ttc thing!

Jess + buttercup- hope you guys have a great holiday:) I really need one!

We decided to ttc after we got married (in Feb 2012). We thought it would happen a few months after that, but boy were we wrong!!! We'll be married 1 year and 7months this month and we still waiting! 

I hope you ladies will get a bfp soon, coz it really gets me down sometimes! Not a very nice feeling!


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome gflady! Ours was quite a sudden decision, although I always wanted to have another baby, my hubby wasn't so keen for a long time but then we got our son booked into Preschool and suddenly realised that yes we can do this, we can afford it etc. My son started preschool today and I'm more than ready to get pregnant, hoping that cycle 3 (that's the cycle I'm on) is our cycle. 

Wildchic - I really hope it happens for you very soon. xxx


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies. You all seem so lovely and welcoming. 

Mommyx totally get the changing mind thing; that's what I'm like. 

I think the main thing that' s stopping me fully TTC again is that I want to go back to work after mat leave first. But not due to go back until Jan 2014 but don't think we can wait that long  want to get on with it! Xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

I decided to try for number two after changing my mind loads

I wanted another when he was like 3 months, then I wanted to wait until he was two years old to try for another.

For the last few months though I've just felt 'ready' we were going to TTC October but we started this month instead.

ALSO finally got a REALLY positive OPK today. We BD yesterday and will do so the next few days too :)

Lots of baby dust to all and hoping we all get our BFP's! I'll go from tommorow as around ovulation so I'll probably test about 9dpo :)


----------



## Buttercup84

I've wanted to ttc #2 for a while, since dd turned 1 pretty much, but oh wanted to come off night shift onto days first which happened at the end of July. I have pcos so I knew I didn't want to wait too long in case it takes a while for us to conceive this time or anything bad happens along the way as we'd ideally like 3 kids in total.


----------



## mommyxofxone

gflady said:


> Thanks ladies. You all seem so lovely and welcoming.
> 
> Mommyx totally get the changing mind thing; that's what I'm like.
> 
> I think the main thing that' s stopping me fully TTC again is that I want to go back to work after mat leave first. But not due to go back until Jan 2014 but don't think we can wait that long  want to get on with it! Xxx

that makes me feel SOOOOO much better, seriously. i really doubt myself a lot, whether i should be doing this since it goes back and forth so very much it's nice to know i'm not alone in that feeling. 



Unexpected212 said:


> I decided to try for number two after changing my mind loads
> 
> I wanted another when he was like 3 months, then I wanted to wait until he was two years old to try for another.
> 
> For the last few months though I've just felt 'ready' we were going to TTC October but we started this month instead.
> 
> ALSO finally got a REALLY positive OPK today. We BD yesterday and will do so the next few days too :)
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all and hoping we all get our BFP's! I'll go from tommorow as around ovulation so I'll probably test about 9dpo :)

i def didn't want another until like jan of this year. and now, i'm like, well, i'm ok if it doesn't happen, i love dd so very much and i want to dote on her completely. Especially since i had such a negative reaction when my mom brought home 'the baby' who she always treated like a child. and good luck with the bd'ing and the opks!!! awesome.


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi ladies, woke up this morning with a stuffy nose and nose bleed so got up at 5am...really needed a lay in aswell. 

Ovufriend has moved my o day to Wednesday but ff is keeping it at Monday. Today's temp was lower than test but not by much, still staying up nicely. So now back to 3 dpo. Wednesday does sound right though as I got my positive opk Tuesday. 

Definitely think ovufriend is more accurate as I don't believe that I ovulated Monday so I'm ignoring ff. 

Hope everyone is ok! It's the weekend whoop whoop xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've heard stuffy noses and nose bleeds is a good sign Cookie!!

My temperature rose again today. It dipped massively on 11DPO last time and AF arrived the day after so we will see what happens tomorrow!

10DPO today


----------



## Cookie1979

Oooh fingers crossed brunette! 

I get a stuffy nose every morning due to my hay fever but was worse than usual and went to the loo to blow by nose there was loads of blood soz tmi. All gone now though but I'm tired. This morning's temp wasn't accurate either, not only was it taken early but kept breathing through my mouth even when I had the thermometer in cos I couldn't breathe through my nose. 

When do you think you will test brunette? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bought some tests yesterday and caved so BFN as expected! Hoping to wait until next Saturday but doubt I will make it that far!

FRERs are reduced to £6 for 2 in Asda


----------



## Cookie1979

That's a really good price!! I don't have a asda near me unfortunately...I've got one superdrug test left from last cycle, I'll prob grab another pack as they are cheap and even more sensitive than the frer tests. Stay strong, but I know it's hard...I always end up caving xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm gonna try to at least wait until Tuesday! I bought 2 Asda ones aswell which is what I used yesterday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I feel awful all of a sudden! I have a banging headache and heartburn that makes me feel sick! Off to bed for a nap with my son!


----------



## Cookie1979

Just took an opk, just to make sure it was negative...It's not, it's positive...so that's day 5 so I googled it and it usually means your body is trying and failing to ovulate. I actually feel like crying. My last day of ewcm was Wednesday and my temps have stayed up but I think maybe despite everything I didn't ovulate. Don't know what to think now, just feel like curling up into a ball and ignoring the world for the rest of the day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you got your chart link Hun?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- sorry you got a bfn, but its still early!

Cookie- sorry you feeling down hun, but try to stay positive. And dtd just in case:)
Hope you did ovulate on tuesday though!

Afm- cd10 and had a bit of ewcm(sorry tmi) mixed with creamy cm. Don't know what to make of it, but I put it down as ewcm on ff and ovufriend. I really think its a bit early for ovulation, don't you think?


----------



## Cookie1979

This is fertility friends chart, today's temp wasn't accurate due to waking up early and breathing through my mouth as had nosebleed, so temp prob would have been higher

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Ovufriend says I o'd Wednesday. I've since read that some people have got false positives with Tesco opks, I'm sure I got a positive Sat morning but it was with first wee of the day so thought maybe it was a false positive then didn't get another positive (although was very close) til Tuesday. X


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh and my ewcm lasted til Wednesday, it's now creamy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Going by your chart I'd say you have ovulated! OPKs are so stressful! Was it you who had the CB Fertility Monitor?

Wildchic, I read that you always chart your most fertile CM. My fertile CM seems to be on and off all month!

AFM - I can't seem to shift this headache, I remember I had them last month too. Had a google and they can be caused by hormones before AF is due. Anyone else had that?


----------



## Cookie1979

No I had a cb ovulation kit but it broke after uses...still need to complain. 

I've been using Tesco opks and have seen loads of posts about them giving people a week of positives! Starting to calm down now. Thanks xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Got positives yesterday and day before and fading today so I'd guess I ovulated yesterday. We bd every day for the last week so think we're covered lol

How's everyone else? Anyone testing soon? 

What's the earliest you can test dpo? I've finally made it to 2ww lol

Glad it's the weekend even thought I only work three days its exhausting juggling everything


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hoping to hold out until Saturday but I doubt I will. AF is due Monday so probably Tuesday! 

I'm actually feeling very little positivity at the minute. I'm pretty sure I'm out!


----------



## Unexpected212

Fingers crossed for you that you get your positive :)


----------



## CKJ

Aw cookie don't worry, theres no absolutes, sure you'll have ov'd n you've dtd to cover yourself so fingers crossed all is well!!

Brunette, really hope u get your bfp! Ur not out til AF arrives!! 

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks! I'm past my panic now, according to what I have read Tesco opks are not reliable, so now I can't believe them and wonder when I actually ovulated. I guess if I go by my last day of ewcm then it was Wednesday. Especially difficult to work out with ff saying Monday and ovufriend saying Wednesday. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cookie, i totally get it i'm sorry you were so panicky. i HATE when that happens i get the same way but, i think you did o already too :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I'm out :( Temperature dip as expected. AF will probably arrive in the morning.


----------



## AidensMama

Hi ladies :wave:

I'd like to jump into this thread as well. We are TTC #2. Had DS in August of 2010 and have been working on #2 since August 2012. I knew I wanted at least one more as soon as DS started walking and think if we could catch a sticky bean really soon it would be great spacing. (Also, I'd like it to happen while I'm still working on my Bachelors degree. I'm an online student and currently a SAHM and would love to have #2 be pre-school age before I go to work and start paying off my student loans)

I am a newbie technically, since I just registered, but have been scouring threads for a long time now in my late night google frenzies for the past year. I feel pretty familiar with the site and love the sense of community and all the support and advice here.


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - I hope af doesn't arrive despite the temp dip!! 

Thanks mofo - I'm a real worrier and just thought the worst...I literally laid down on my bed in the fetal position and told my hubby I hadn't ovulated....I'm very dramatic!!! Lol

Welcome Aidansmama - sorry it's taking you a little while to conceive, fingers crossed it happens soon. My boy was born 2010 aswell (November baby) and would ideally like to conceive asap so the gap isn't too big. My son started pre-school this week so I feel with him going there now is an ideal time. The girls on here are lovely, I've had many meltdowns and stresses and they are always here to make me feel better. Xx

As for me well my temp was high this morning, but I woke up sweating and last night was frozen but as soon as I put my duvet on me I was boiling hot. I don't feel ill, but definitely the cold/hot thing wasn't normal. Weird.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome AidensMama :hi:

Thanks Cookie. I'm hoping it just dipped because it was so cold last night but I very much doubt it!


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Aidansmama:)
We sort of in the same boat with the studying a bachelors degree and ttc for a year! Have you done any tests to see if everything is ok with you?

Brunette- a dip can mean anything, don't give up hope! You're not out yet hun

Afm- cd11 and ovulation is on its way:) can't wait to start with opk's(and I still have 4 cb digi's, hope I get a smiley face).


----------



## brunettebimbo

It dipped last month on 11DPO and AF arrived the next morning :( Cramps have upped a notch too!

Yay for O being on its way!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb- it doesn't mean a thing! so hang on til af shows.


cookie- lol i'm so dramatic too. really, when we were trying for dd i told him that my opks were getting whiter instead of daker, so there must be something very wrong with me, and i threw myself on the couch in tears 

wild- woo hooo!!! what day are you starting opks?


aidensmom- :wave: welcome! 



afm, sore boobs, but only on the outside, like the part facing my arms you know? don't know the best way to describe that. all i know is it's not normal. could just be body tricks.


----------



## Unexpected212

2 dpo

Had sore boobs n sore back for about a week so I probably won't have a clue if I get symptoms

Why can't there just be a button you press when you want to get pregnant

My life has been spent stressing about not getting pregnant and now it's about getting pregnant lol

Hope your all having nice weekend


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - I know what you mean, I've experienced boob pain like that...as its different for you might well mean something. 

Unexpected - good luck with the 2ww, hope it goes quickly. 

Brunette - could be a random temp dip ..you never know. 

Afm - symptoms (if you can call them that) bloody nose, chills (feeling cold but as soon as I put a cover on I'm boiling), heartburn, sore nipples. Like the fact that I have sore nipples as I know it's caused by increased progesterone after ovulation. 

Hope everyone is having a good day, I'm lying on the sofa under a duvet with my son watching a film...could do with a nap. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm having a crappy day, I feel really down and have eaten my weight in crappy food!


----------



## Unexpected212

I haven't stopped eating today either and I'm getting a takeaway tonight :/


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Mofo - I know what you mean, I've experienced boob pain like that...as its different for you might well mean something.
> 
> Unexpected - good luck with the 2ww, hope it goes quickly.
> 
> Brunette - could be a random temp dip ..you never know.
> 
> Afm - symptoms (if you can call them that) bloody nose, chills (feeling cold but as soon as I put a cover on I'm boiling), heartburn, sore nipples. Like the fact that I have sore nipples as I know it's caused by increased progesterone after ovulation.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, I'm lying on the sofa under a duvet with my son watching a film...could do with a nap. X

i didn't know that about the nipples! that's great, i had that at the O and for a few days after. awesome! and that sounds promising!!!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm having a crappy day, I feel really down and have eaten my weight in crappy food!

sorry hun, i'm all emotional too. very irritating to feel that way.:hugs:



Unexpected212 said:


> 2 dpo
> 
> Had sore boobs n sore back for about a week so I probably won't have a clue if I get symptoms
> 
> Why can't there just be a button you press when you want to get pregnant
> 
> My life has been spent stressing about not getting pregnant and now it's about getting pregnant lol
> 
> Hope your all having nice weekend

lol i know what you mean, after i had dd, i SO didn't want another, for a long time!!!! then it was like, oh come on, i need another! now i'm like, well, if it doesn't happen, totally ok with one!


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- lol, I think every woman would want a button to press, if only!

Cookie- you right about the progesterone, so you can be sure you did ovulate!

I just had a 5 hour sleep and I feel so good! Only problem now is that I won't get to sleep tonight!


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- I'm not sure when to start the opk's. Will probably start on cd12(tomorrow). I'm hoping I can O on cd14, but I doubt that very much!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wild - I feel pretty confident that I ovulated but not entirely sure when as I can't trust those opks, so I could be 6 or 4 dpo, ff still says 6 dpo and ovufriend is saying 4 dpo, I'm going to assume 4 to be on the safe side. Wow lucky you, I really could do with a sleep, I went upstairs and fell asleep for about 10 mins, could have done with at least an hour. 

Brunette - Hope you are feeling a bit better, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster and I'm an emotional eater...I've gained weight recently which I'm so annoyed about as it will just muck up my body cos of having pcos. Back on the diet tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## AidensMama

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Wild- Because I'm still in my early twenties and have had my DS I haven't really had any diagnostic testing done. Now that it's been a year and still nothing I've been discussing my irregular cycles and everything with my doctor and we are going to start with checking my thyroid and doing a basic work up to see if we can find out anything and go from there.

It's nice to feel like part of a community with women who understand the struggle, or who have common goals or are in similar situations to my own. :hugs:

Also, I've been a non-stop eating machine this week, but I'm always like that at the beginning of my cycle.


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies, Hope your all ok!

Finally go away tomorrow. Got so much to do, tidy/pack etc but cannot be bothered to do any tonight!! lol. Im on CD14 today.. Still the boring stage, nothing happening. Cervix seems in the fertile stage but CM & OPK say otherwise. Same for temp. Not yet.. expected to O now in 5-6days..

Welcome to the new ladies x


----------



## brunettebimbo

If AF arrives tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to take a step back from BnB and Facebook. I'm not in a good place emotionally at the moment and these forums aren't actually helping. I'm gonna go to bed now and see if I wake feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> If AF arrives tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to take a step back from BnB and Facebook. I'm not in a good place emotionally at the moment and these forums aren't actually helping. I'm gonna go to bed now and see if I wake feeling better tomorrow.

:( i hope you get your BFP! What cycle you on now? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Only number 2 so nothing compared to some people. Last cycle was horrendously long!


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> If AF arrives tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to take a step back from BnB and Facebook. I'm not in a good place emotionally at the moment and these forums aren't actually helping. I'm gonna go to bed now and see if I wake feeling better tomorrow.

i'm sorry bb, thinking of you. hoping she doesn't come.


----------



## AidensMama

Stay away witch! Fingers X'd for your BFP.


----------



## Cookie1979

Sorry you are feeling so bad brunette, I'm only on cycle 3 but I do get stressed out at times. This is the main thread i come on, I don't go in the 2ww section much and there is only one other thread I go into. I find this thread in particularly helpful...but I certainly understand how coming on sites like this it can add to the obsessing. 

Fingers crossed af doesn't come. 

Hope you have a great holiday jess. 

Nothing much going on with me, 5 dpo (or could be 7 if ff is right) still got pretty sore nipples but not much else going on but then it's a bit too early. Really need to sort the diet out, feel like a right fat heffa!!! X


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Brunette- I understand what you going through and maybe you should give yourself a break from the forums(that's if the witch shows her face, hope she doesn't!). The forums are helpful, but we tend to over analyze things and THAT is the problem! Hope you feel better soon!

Afm- I'm having EWCM:) which is very strange for me! I hardly get any! Its mixed with creamy cm though, is it still ewcm? I'm not taking the epo this cycle as I don't think it works for me. I start opk's tonight and I'm very interested to see if I get a +. 

Jess + Buttercup- have a safe trip and enjoy it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls, Woken feeling a lot better. Strangely I have LOTS of EWCM this morning!? I didn't sleep very well, I think I had much on my mind. My husband had been called into work aswell so I kept waking thinking there was someone in our house! I've woken with a really sore back from tossing and turning!

Cookie I'm back on plan today, I was so greedy at a buffet yesterday! There was loads of babies and finding out a horrible girl has gotten pregnant it kinda kick started the way I was feeling last night. 

Wildchic, chart it as EWCM, I've always been told to chart the most fertile CM. FX for you!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wild - I agree with brunette, you are supposed to note down your most fertile so put it down as ewcm. 

Glad you are feeling better.

I'm feeling a bit under the weather and my son is all snotty, so think I'm catching his cold. Typical that he caught a cold after just one pre-school session!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My son is full of a cold and is getting a cough too :( This shitty weather isn't helping. Going from really cold to warm then back again!


----------



## Cookie1979

I dread my son getting a cold, he's on 2 different types of inhalers and has been admitted to hospital 3 times due to wheezing badly. I'm hoping this winter his lungs will be stronger. X


----------



## Unexpected212

I also have a son whose had a cold and a snotty nose for the last week!

Hate it getting colder! 

3dpo and still have sore boobs but I think I usually get that mid cycle anyway.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie1979 said:


> I dread my son getting a cold, he's on 2 different types of inhalers and has been admitted to hospital 3 times due to wheezing badly. I'm hoping this winter his lungs will be stronger. X

Aww bless him. FX for stronger lungs! We have to give our son an inhaler very very occasionally just if he gets a cough. Not because of asthma or anything but because it helps clear it quicker. 

Unexpected I've had sore boobs for about 2 solid weeks. Had hardly anything last month apart from just before AF but that cycle was a mess!

No sign of AF yet, slight cramps and swimming in EWCM! I think she usually arrives in the afternoon so we will see!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sore boobs is a good sign, progesterone increases after ovulation which can cause sore nipples/boobs - so I think it gives you a thumbs up that ovulation happened. 

Brunette - we've got to wait til Addison is older to get a diagnosis of asthma, luckily the inhalers seem to work well, as soon as he gets a cold I start with the inhalers and it stops him getting properly wheezy. He's at his second session at pre-school at the moment, feel a bit lost without him. Usually I'd be working but got today off. X


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- pre-school does that! Because their systems are not use to that type of environment, it will carry on for a while until his immune system gets stronger. I hated that when my dd went to pre-school! But she's use to it now. Have you tried putting him on a multi vitamin? I know it helped dd after a while. 

Brunette- I hope the witch stays away!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

That's a good idea, I will look at getting him a multivit...he eats better but still not that great. He's not been around many kids before now so fully expect him to have cold after cold. X


----------



## CKJ

Brunette I got a lot of watery cm followed by ewcm b4 my bfp so u never know! Good luck I hope the witch stays away xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Same here. I don't usually get much CM that I notice but before my BFP i was getting loadssss


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I hope so :)

I second Multi vitamins. Tristan used to get poorly a lot. We started him on them and he's rarely ill now :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

cramping over here, 9dpo. figuring af is coming. been cramping for a few days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bought some cheap dip sticks from town. Just done one and I swear I see something

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DC094565-3C12-42CF-A74C-4D96772669EE-546-0000002132BEC05E_zps2b294f43.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/FF880CF6-9DA6-46E2-BF82-7BB73E24EADA-546-0000001FB00DCF96_zpsf0e395c0.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CD93E5CD-52DE-4003-BAB7-33E30A0964C0-546-0000001FA0A4D699_zps20fa333b.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DED3345A-94EA-43D8-BE81-94ECC2368302-546-0000001F9AE00A3B_zpsd67c874e.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

mommyxofxone said:


> cramping over here, 9dpo. figuring af is coming. been cramping for a few days.

Not necessarily! I cramped loads before my BFP with my son. This month I've cramped since O!


----------



## Unexpected212

I may have line eye but I think I can see something too!!!!

Also cramping doesn't mean your out. I had loads of AF cramps and even when i got my positive test about 7 days late on my period (got loads of negative first) I was cramping so badly I thought something was wrong or I was going to get my period but I didnt


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette I'm pretty sure your going to get your BFP


----------



## Cookie1979

I thought I could see a line but when u zoomed in I couldn't see anything. Fingers and toes crossed for you. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same as me Cookie! I can see until I zoom. Probably the same shit as last month :(


----------



## wildchic

Brunette-i don't see a line hun, sorry! But I'm on my phone, so it may be there and I just can't see it. Upload it on ff then invert it. I did that last cycle, but could only do it once.


----------



## Jalanis22

My 11dpo FRER.


----------



## Cookie1979

I definitely see a line!! Whoop whoop congrats jalanis!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Congrats jalanis:)
I can see it!!!


----------



## CKJ

Brunette- re the cheapie tests, my bfp at 14dpo was clear but reasonably pale, the clearblue was 100 times darker even mid afternoon so mayb just go try a clearblue? Xx

N re cramps, before either bfp I had tons of cramps. They've continued for me this time (cue me constantly freaking out!) but think its just making room lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

CKJ said:


> Brunette- re the cheapie tests, my bfp at 14dpo was clear but reasonably pale, the clearblue was 100 times darker even mid afternoon so mayb just go try a clearblue? Xx
> 
> N re cramps, before either bfp I had tons of cramps. They've continued for me this time (cue me constantly freaking out!) but think its just making room lol

I'm gonna wait until Wednesday and try with a FRER I think. AF usually arrives by midday but nothing as yet and it's 6pm. I'm thinking maybe the Vitamin B6 has worked and my LP is no longer 11 days which means AF won't be due just yet so we will see!


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck to all baby :dust:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Can i join please?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi all, can I join in? we are TTC no.2 this is our first month trying. We NTNP with our daughter and caught the first month, So I am really hoping it will be that easy this time around too, we are properly TTC though, without Temps tho for now, I have a few Ovulation tests and I can tell from my chart on Fertility Friend when I am due to Ovulate so I am hoping that will be enough, if not then we will go down the temping route. Trying to leave the most hassle and stress out of it for the first few months! :) 

I am 1DPO and testing on the 23rd/24th of this month :) 

Our little girl is 3.5 and she is the apple of our eye but we really think she should have a sibling, I love my brothers so much I can't imagine being/having an only child! x


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Chiibaby:)
There's always room for more ladies!
What are you doing to get preggies quicker?

Afm- I did an opk a few minutes ago and it was negative:( I guess it is still early! I'll test again tomorrow


----------



## wildchic

Welcome bigbloomerz:)


----------



## ChiiBaby

wildchic said:


> Welcome Chiibaby:)
> There's always room for more ladies!
> What are you doing to get preggies quicker?
> 
> Afm- I did an opk a few minutes ago and it was negative:( I guess it is still early! I'll test again tomorrow

:sex: like theres no tomorrow! Then legs up for like 20mins or more aha!:blush::haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 670059
> 
> 
> 
> My 11dpo FRER.

I see the line! Well done!! :) x


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks bigbloomerz :dust: to all


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls :)

No sign of AF as of yet, temperature has slightly risen and boobs still tender. 
This is this mornings

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/18E2D5EA-1CC3-4078-94EF-6C92B196C7C0-1680-000000935A12AA57_zps0515ebe4.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CE9F560A-6823-4614-AEEF-00C4BA5FAFC6-1680-000000936149BE89_zpsd06e3145.jpg

I have a FRER for Saturday if no AF by then!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't see a line. I see by your chart that you 13dpo, give it time hun. Wait until saturday if no af to save you that disappointment. I hope your bfp is on its way:)


----------



## bigbloomerz

2dpo can I test yet? Lol. Impatient!! I don't feel anything apart from a little lower back pain and slight nausea. But I get back pain anyway and also I have a mock driving test today so think in nervous about that.


----------



## Cookie1979

I dont see a line either, but fingers crossed you get your bfp.

My temps have been up today, yesterday and the day before...if I was going to believe ff (which I dont) I'd be heading for a nice triphasic chart (well maybe, my understanding of it is limited), but ovufriend the temp rise was from 4 dpo which is too early for implantation...thats what the googling I've done has told me. Anyway temps are up and seem to be staying up so perhaps its a good sign? I hope so, really want this cycle to be the one!! I have really sore boobs still, and have felt under the weather but it hasn't turned into a cold or anything.

Hope everyone is ok xxx

These are my charts:

https://ovufriend.com/thumb/7eaed353b5219acb080bb90a1287a737.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- so you're 7/8dpo? I've read that implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12dpo, but that's not to say that this is accurate! And you are right about the triphasic chart. Your chart does look like its heading that way:) Fx this is it for you!
When do you plan on testing?
Sending baby dust your way
:dust:

Afm- I'm having very mild cramps today(cd13) and I'm hoping that I get a +opk this evening. If I do O 2moro, then I'll have a 28 day cycle, YAY! But I don't wanna get to excited yet!


----------



## wildchic

Bigbloomerz- lol, you are impatient. I hope the tww flies past for you hun. I know how it feels. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - I'm going to assume I'm 6 dpo as ovufriend thinks as my ewcm ties in with that, I had the most of this cycle the day before Ovufriend says I ovulated. I thought I might start testing on Friday...I have a confession, last cycle I said I threw out my IC's due to the evaps I got, so I told the truth, next day I fished them out of the bin!! lol I dont think I'm 8 dpo, as if FF is right then I got my best ewcm the day after ovulation so I think thats wrong. Im going with 6 dpo to be on the safe side. 

Fingers crossed you get a positive opk xxx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- lol for getting the tests out the bin! At least you being straight. I've had it happen before where ff put my ovulation day a day or two before or after it actually happened. So I'd say, you right if you go with ovufriend. 

I really hope I get the + opk today. When do you think is the best time to do the opk? I did it at 7:30pm last night, not sure if its to late/early!


----------



## Cookie1979

I think afternoon is supposed to be the best time, I read 4pm is an ideal time. Fingers crossed for you xx

I want to go with ff cos I'd be further along but I dont believe its right so best to stick with being 6 dpo. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls. Would much rather you give me a proper opinion instead of building my hopes up! A girl on another thread tweaked it and it shows up really well. I only started testing early because going off my LP last month my period was due yesterday. No sign as of yet. Still EWCM. 

Good Luck to you all :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

wildchic said:


> Bigbloomerz- lol, you are impatient. I hope the tww flies past for you hun. I know how it feels. When do you plan on testing?

23rd/24th I think. Thats when AF is due anyway. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tweaked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Unexpected212

I could see a line even without the tweaking. I got my fingers crossed for you!!! I remember with my son my first positive was SO FAINT but it was there lol.

4dpo. Bored of waiting! What's the earliest anyone tests? 8dpo?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say wait until at least 10DPO!


----------



## Cookie1979

I can see a line with the tweak...fingers crossed.

How do people tweak pictures? What do they do to it? And I heard about people inverting (I think) whats that?


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. hi newbies!!! bb i think i see something!!! glad af is still gone, good sign for you then right since it normally takes a while for you to get a positive right? hoping this is it for you!!!!

cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ChiiBaby

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies. hi newbies!!! bb i think i see something!!! glad af is still gone, good sign for you then right since it normally takes a while for you to get a positive right? hoping this is it for you!!!!
> 
> cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see. :coffee:

Im sure I see something hun! do another test in a few days it should be darker!:hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks chii :) amazed you can see it!!!! looks better when you don't enlarge the photos. i'm nervous! and excited! and scared! and all kinds of crap!!!! 

need to buy a frer.


----------



## Cookie1979

mofo - I think I see something on one of them, but I have terrible eyesight so I'm probably not the best person to comment. Fingers crossed that its a start of a bfp!!!! xxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Unexpected212 said:


> I could see a line even without the tweaking. I got my fingers crossed for you!!! I remember with my son my first positive was SO FAINT but it was there lol.
> 
> 4dpo. Bored of waiting! What's the earliest anyone tests? 8dpo?

I'd say 10 minimum. I'll be testing hopefully around the 15/16 dpo day thats when AF is due anyway. Not sure if I am brave enough to test any earlier.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks cookie, i know what you mean. i have anti-line eye so, hoping it means something. terrible cramping today. testing again on thursday. if darker, will buy a frer.


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- I'm on my phone hun and I don't see anything. I'll see later when by the computer. Hope this is it for you hun:)

Unexpected- I also think that 10dpo would be a good time to start testing, but rather wait for af. Its so heartbreaking to get a bfn.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like AF is arriving. If I wasn't at work I would be curled in a ball crying right now! Our timing was perfect this month :( I'm sick of my stupid body putting faint lines on tests when I'm not even bloody pregnant!!!! :cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh Im sorry Brunette, have you started bleeding then?

Makes me wonder if there is something in our pee to give us both so many evap lines. Sending you big hugs xxxxx


----------



## gflady

Sorry brunette, I thought I saw a line on yours too.

All this testing and talk is making me so broody!

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep just started bleeding and awful cramps. Finding it so hard not to cry. Everything was perfect timing this month :(

Only plus side I can see is that the vitamin B6 is working. It sorted my cycle, brought ovulation forward by 20 days and lengthened my LP to 12 which is classed as the "normal" healthy range!


----------



## wildchic

Aww brunette, has the witch arrived?


----------



## Cookie1979

Really sorry Brunette!!! Its so gutting when the witch arrives. Stay strong, it will happen for you...fingers crossed this new cycle will be your one. xxxx


----------



## AidensMama

:hugs:

Sorry she got you this cycle Brunette. I absolutely know the horrible feeling when you time everything perfectly and get hopeful and then she shows up and pulls the rug out from under you. Hoping next cycle is it for you.

On the plus side, thats good to hear about the vitamins. I'm considering trying some supplements as my cycles are insane and my O day is always SUPER late. Maybe getting things sorted will go a long way in helping you get the BFP you deserve.


----------



## bigbloomerz

big hugs brunette :( xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I know about getting BFN's so annoying and dissapointing. Even though we weren't trying for my son when I missed my period I tested again and again and went through about 10 tests over 7 days until I got a faint positive.

I have a good feeling were going to get a lot of BFP's this month :)

Hopefully mine as well

Ok I'm promising to you guys and myself I'm not testing till next Monday which is 10 DPO. I'm due on my period the 18th


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm sorry Brunette I could have sworn I could see something on the first test you put up. fingers crossed next month is your month.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry bb :(


----------



## bigbloomerz

Unexpected212 said:


> Ok I'm promising to you guys and myself I'm not testing till next Monday which is 10 DPO. I'm due on my period the 18th

We will remind you of this over the weekend :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls. Unfortunately I have no wine! My little sister, well I say little she's 18 just rang, she rings every now and again and always ends coming over to stay so she's heading over soon with a bottle of diet lemonade and I'm cracking open the Archers once Tristan is in bed! I'm feeling really angry and bitter and I don't like it! I let myself in for a downfall because I thought because I was young and healthy that it would just happen straight away. How naive!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mmm archers n lemonade sounds good

Is it a no no to drink in the TWW? Might be a dumb question but I'm just wondering..

Haha I'm itching to test sooner. I've got loads of internet cheapies but I bought two first response tests so if i get a faint line I can re test with one of those. I got such a faint line on the cheapies but a blazing positive on first response.

I'm trying to be optimistic but I don't feel this is my month


----------



## brunettebimbo

I say bin dipsticks, they just set you up for heartache! :(

I personally don't drink in the 2WW but I know some people do!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sometimes I wonder about them tbf because when I missed my period they were negative on the cheapies for AGES and then 7 days late I only got a really faint positive but on first response it was really clear.

Yeah I don't think I will drink in TWW. I feel bad enough I didn't know I was pregnant last time so obviously drank before I missed my period.

So sorry brunette :((( BFN's suck

Also. I only just realise what BFN and BFP meant. I learn new stuff on here everyday. I knew it meant positive or negative but not big fat negative or big fat positive. I feel stupid!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- enjoy the Archers:) it'll help take your mind off things and you'll have your sis there! On the bright side, your cycle was a lot shorter this time, which is a good thing:)

Unexpected- ha, you think you'll last until next Monday??? I get tempted to test by 8dpo. Hope you can last until then!

Afm- my opk was negative at 4pm:( I had a cup of tea at 4:30pm and I'm going to test again at 8pm. Do you ladies think that's a long enough hold? My temps are very low and I'm hoping I ovulate today or at least 2moro!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I say ignore the OPKs and just get shagging! :lol:


----------



## CKJ

Really sorry brunette :-( amazing how much better ur cycle was tho!! Mayb ur body needed to have a 'normal' cycle b4 getting into baby making mode!!! Enjoy your archers xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lets hope its 3rd time lucky!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm not sure I'm going to do OPK's next month I might just aim for BD every other day or every day.

They stressed me out quite a bit

'just get shagging' love that lol

I'm going to try to hold out. Like I said i think my wee is weird or something cos it took ages to show up last time


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did for me last time too. 

I found OPKs really stressful. We go for :sex: every other/every day so we don't miss it. I temp to confirm O :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Opks stressed me out too, I wasn't going to use them this month but my ewcm went on for so long that I needed to know what was going, didn't stress me out thus time though but maybe because we were focusing more on baby dancing and I knew bbt charting would confirm it. Although my charts say 2 different things. X


----------



## Unexpected212

I used them this month cos I was curious to find out if I really do ovulate quite late and I did CD19 out of a 30ish day cycle.

Now I know I might not bother with them next time. I might just go with the flow next month and if still no joy get on the temping

I hope we all get our bfp's this month or next month

Although my friend did point out that will mean no drinking or partying over christmas and new year....not that I can really anyway with a young child


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not one to drink really so doesn't bother me. We don't really drink at Christmas and don't drink at New Year!


----------



## wildchic

I know, they stress me out too! And I have the cheapies that cause smudges and the control line is sometimes soooo light, I can't even make that out! I'll just do one more now and see if there's anything.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm a complete light weight so drinking is lost on me really. One glass of wine and I'm tipsy as anything.

When I was pregnant I missed it occasionally but being without it didn't bother me really


----------



## Unexpected212

wildchic said:


> I know, they stress me out too! And I have the cheapies that cause smudges and the control line is sometimes soooo light, I can't even make that out! I'll just do one more now and see if there's anything.

I just kept squinting like 'is that line as dark?? or slightly lighter...or darker' My husband was like 'seriously you've done like a 1000'


----------



## wildchic

Well, I just done another and negative as expected. I don't even think there is a control line, if there is, its EXTREMELY light! Actually feeling irritated with myself for doing an opk! I'm having light cramps today and thought 'just maybe O is here or nearing'.


----------



## Unexpected212

I had cramps about 3 days BEFORE i got a positive OPK so it may be your body gearing up for it

My OPK's went darker/lighter/darker and then I finally got a positive I couldn't mistake for anything else


----------



## mommyxofxone

wild- i always used to take my opk at 8 pm too. i would not drink and hold my pee for 2 hours before it. So from 430-8 is fine. 

and yeah, mine got lighter before they got darker too. 

i love opks.(when they work) i feel like i have better control, esp since my o day likes to bounce around as we've seen. 


I went out today and bought frers. in the am, if my line is darker on my ics, i will use a frer. if not, not opening the box. Because even the slightest bit darker is a huge deal on an ic so i figure i won't be wasting it.

now i'm just obsessing over it. pulled it out of the bin again, and STILL can see the line. i didn't imagine it.


----------



## CKJ

Lol we r expecting an immediate update mofo in the morn!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol thanks ckj!

so anxious. can't stop thinking about it! ridiculous.


----------



## Unexpected212

So excited for you!

Hoping you get your BFP!!!


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- you must update in the am!


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't worry! i'll take a photo and share with you ladies straight away. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

When/if I get a positive I'm probably going to be so excited I put it up here first then realise I haven't told my husband lol


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- I'll probably do the same, lol.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Haha and me unless its a weekend! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

dh told me i'm not allowed to tell him til he's home from work if i test and get a pos during the week! so, i have to tell you girls.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tested? FX!


----------



## Cookie1979

Morning all, how are you all today? 

Annoyingly my temp wasn't accurate this morning, got woken up by one of the cats and got out of bed, when I got back into bed it was 4am, so figured I'd have to just take my temp 6am, but my mouth was wide open when I woke so I reckon it would have been higher. Still high though! Out of interest I got my hubby to take his temp...32.30 I question if he's even alive. Lol

Good luck testing today mofo. 

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm blah. Had a few archers and loads of crappy food last night and now I feel crappier because I did that and its weigh in tonight! 

I'm gonna aim for :sex: every day once AF goes!


----------



## Cookie1979

I think you deserved the crappy food and archers!! I need to rejoin sw, I'm trying to do it alone but not going well. 

my boys first full day at preschool and my first day working from home, hope it all goes well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did better doing it alone than I do going to group. I just can't seem to get my act together. I think I'm gonna have to start running again, let out some of this anger and frustration plus when I got pregnant with my son if started running a few weeks before!
I'm only 9lb away from target. How far have you got? 

Hope your son has a lovely day! What do you do from home?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you have Instagram?


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

MoFo- good luck mofo

Brunette- I've read that dtd everyday is not so good because of men's spermo's. Something to do with the fact that the sperm decreases in quality if its released to often. Don't know how true it is! My gyno told us to dtd every second day so that my dh's spermo's can build up. Idk what's right and wrong anymore coz there's so much info out there!

Cookie- wow! 32.3 is low! Isn't the norm 35.5-37? 

Afm- I'm on cd14 and my temp was quite low today at 36.29! We didn't get to dtd last night, but will definitely have a go tonight:) 
I decided to just do 1 opk each day with the hope of getting a +. Funny though, after I did the opk last night, there was nothing there and about 30minutes later, there were 2 lines. What do I make of that? Its so frustrating!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

See this is what I mean. You read conflicting advice. FF says you can never :sex: too much!


----------



## Cookie1979

No I don't, not entirely sure what instagram is...does that make me sound old? Lol

I'm a Script Writer for a Market Research company (programme online and telephone questionnaires), luckily I have a nice boss and an understanding company and they have allowed me to change the days I work and I'm working from home 2 half days and 1 full day and only in the office 2 days a week. They are even buying me a nice new laptop...but still waiting for that. 

I'm about a stone and a half above my pre pregnancy weight, I've been back at my pre preg weight several times but always put the weight back on. Don't have time to go to classes so I'm just going to have to get my act together and lose weight. I know I can do it. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

You can do that!! Instagram is a phone app that you share pictures on and follow other people, there is a massive Slimming World community on it with lots of inspiration and recipes! 

I don't think I'd get anything done if I worked from home, I'd end up doing housework! :lol: I'm a Dental Nurse working in Orthodontics so could never do that from home anyway! I work Tuesday and Thursday 8.15-5 and then Friday 8.15-3 but not the first Friday of the month!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wild - I don't know, on my old opks it sais read results after 10 mins and it didn't give a time limit, but then the ones I bought recently they said to not read results after 10 mins. I hate doing opks, holding your per in for ages before is annoying. 

I wonder if he had it under his tongue properly!! I find it hard to believe that is temp is really that low. Unless he's a walking corpse...which isn't going to help our ttc!! Lol need him alive and vaguely healthy. 

Hope you get your positive xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maybe he slept with his mouth open!?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I think he does and he only had boxers on and no cover so then he wonders why he's cold!! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I'm cold with my PJs and quilt on!!

Just been looking through my pictures and came across my before and during photos. I think I've gained about 4lb since. I felt good then, I need to get my arse in gear!!


----------



## Cookie1979

I was doing the same, I was looking at pictures when I lost all the weight and I looked and felt good...I want that again. If I do get pregnant I want to do my best to follow SW as I put on 4 stone when pregnant with my son, I felt horrendous after...there are no pics of me and my son as a baby because I hated how I looked.

Well first day of working from home is not going well, I can't connect in remotely and Im waiting on instructions from my boss. Should have known better to expect things to go smoothly. On a positive note my son was jumping up and down while we were waiting to go into Preschool and kept telling me he's so excited, its such a relief that he loves preschool so much.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's good :)

My son has started crying when we take him to the childminders but is fine as soon as we leave and doesn't want to come home when we go to collect him!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## CKJ

It's so early mofo, ur by no means out yet!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's still early Hun! Wait out until the weekend! FX!


----------



## Cookie1979

Awwww mofo, sorry you got a bfn on your frer...plenty of time left and if you are getting a very pale line on an ic then you'll need to wait for it to rise enough to get a positive on a first response. Fingers crossed for you...I know how horrible it is seeing bfns, yet we still test early and put ourselves through it. I tested today at 7dpo...I mean that's totally ridiculous, but I did it anyway!!!!! :s


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- sorry you got a bfn hun, but like the other ladies said, its still early. Kmfx for you hun!
:dust:
Your way


I did a opk with a 2 and half hour hold and -, again! Oh well, guess I'll probably be ovulating on cd17(as usual).


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Awwww mofo, sorry you got a bfn on your frer...plenty of time left and if you are getting a very pale line on an ic then you'll need to wait for it to rise enough to get a positive on a first response. Fingers crossed for you...I know how horrible it is seeing bfns, yet we still test early and put ourselves through it. I tested today at 7dpo...I mean that's totally ridiculous, but I did it anyway!!!!! :s

shouldn't a frer show up before an ic?


----------



## Cookie1979

Depends what level of hcg your ic's detect? Mine are 10 mlu and frer are 25 mlu x


----------



## mommyxofxone

just looked cookie, my ics are 20, and frers are 25. 


so maybe still a possibility! not holding my breathe. lines are still there. ugh i feel so stupid thinking i defintiely was when looking at that test!! talk about dumb. it was way too early to start testing. just wish i knew what the hell i see on that test.


----------



## Cookie1979

Did the line come up within 10 mins? IC's are notorious for evaps, both brunette and I have experienced them. Whether it's an evap or not you still aren't out. 

It's not stupid to get your hopes up when you see a line, of course you are going to get excited. Really hope you get your bfp this cycle. Xxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know most are. These are from earlypregnancytests.com and the SAME lot i've been using for 3 years. i just used one last month. got my pos for dd on them, used them on and off all this time. NEVER ever had an evap. the sensitivity is 20 miu and for frers- they are 25 miu. So, probably still wayyyyyy too early. I know what you mean, But actually no, when i got my dd, my frer also wasn't positive until after my ic. they're just more sensitive. but all these years i've not had any issues with this lot. so, hoping they didn't just randomly start now!


----------



## Unexpected212

Your not out yet!!

Worst day ever! Work was crap and got soaked in the rain

Hardly got any symptoms so feeling out already. I know I shouldn't be so impatient and silly but I can't help it lol


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - well fingers crossed its the start of your bfp, give it a couple more days and try again. 

Unexpected - symptoms are overrated! I had some great symptoms last cycle but af arrived so thinking they don't mean much...although saying that I can't help but symptom spot.

Afm - not much going on, evenings I'm so tired, most nights it gets to 8pm and I want to go to bed, in fact I'm in bed and its not even 9pm. Shattered!! Still got very sore boobs, nipple pain aswell as pains along the sides of my boobs. 

X


----------



## mommyxofxone

gotta hang on to what i can right? lol just trying to keep some sort of positive something! lordy i feel so out.


went back and looked at OLLLLLD tests from dd. omg, you couldn't see a line hardly on them either at 12dpo. thinking my body needs more cooking time or something.


----------



## CKJ

Cookie sounding good!! When is AF due??

Mofo going by my IC at 15dpo there's no way it would have shown up at 10/11dpo, I think even 13dpo it'd have been too pale! 

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Hang in there mofo - fingers crossed you'll get that positive soon. If implantation has only happened in the last couple of days then it takes time for hcg levels to rise.

CKJ - I'm 8 dpo, so af isn't due til Friday I think as I have a 15 day luteal phase. 

Temp was up to 36.73 this morning, had to take it into the bathroom to look at it as I couldn't see with just the light from my phone...was thinking no can't be 36.73, thought it must have been a 1 not a 7. Still got sore boobs, feel very tender...but that may well just be because my progesterone levels are high, which would explain the high temps. I'm hopeful for this cycle, but at the same time I can't help but think its never going to happen.

How are you doing CKJ??? 

xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh and my cm is watery today, but if I put it on my chart it changes my solid line to a dotted line which I dont like lol, so I've just put creamy down, but have googled and watery cm is apparently a good sign!!!! x


----------



## CKJ

Feeling rough lol! Very sick n now I've started actually throwing up I've lost my appetite entirely, last time I ate through the nausea so this time I'm bolloxed!! 

I had lots of watery cm cookie!!! Def a good sign


----------



## wildchic

Morning Ladies:)

Mofo + Cookie- I'll be kmfx for both of you! Hope the witch doesn't show her ugly face. 
:dust:

Ckj- sorry you feeling that way, but I'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end:)

Afm- my opk's are soooo light, I think I'll only O on cd17!
I used my saliva ovulation test last night and this is the result, keep in mind that the saliva microscope can detect 24-72 hours before you actually ovulate. 
Can you see ferning patterns???
 



Attached Files:







cd14...jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









cd14..jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









cd14.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bigbloomerz

A saliva microscope?! why have I never even heard of this?! lol, that is fantastic!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic- wow i would say that is partial to full ferning!!! depending on your body, that could be the most you get. just keep doing it to see how it does!!! awesome!


sorry ckj about the sickness!!! :( that's terrible.


cookie- awesome about the temp rise!!!!!


my temp went up today too! very warm, still left cramping, bbs aren't sore right now though. most symptoms have gone and left me.

however i didn't sleep the best, temped an hour later than i normally would, and it's warm here. but i'm so warm i've had to turn the fan on in here and that's not normal....


----------



## Cookie1979

I seem to be chilly alot (although feel better warm today) but last night for instance was freezing, I get that chilled to the bone feeling, but at the same time my face felt like it was burning up. Out of interest I took my temp and it was high so I'm not actually cold, so I dont know why I keep feeling so chilled.

Mofo - looking at your chart you have clear low temps before ovulation and then high after, mine aren't quite that clear, but they are definitely more consisten since ovulation and no longer erratic.

Opinions (not ttc related) on a Wednesday my son now goes to Preschool 9am til 3pm, I work from home that day and pick him up and take him over to my Dad who is looking after my neice just round the corner from us, its a long day for him and he just wants to go home. Once I've dropped him off I go back home and carry on working til 6pm, now I'm thinking I need to get back to work by 3.45pm and my hubby gets home from work at 4.45pm so its only an hour, would it be silly of me to think I can have him at home while I work? I just dont think its fair on him, bless him he was so tired yesterday he just wanted to go home but I had to take him to my Dad to be looked after. So yeh my idea is to put a film on for him or sit him at the table with me to do colouring, do you think that would work? He's almost 3 and is much more independent than he used to be. I dont know why I'm asking you guys, you dont know him so you dont know what he's like lol but just wanted someone to tell me its a good idea!!! lol Im technically not supposed to work from home without childcare, but as I said its only an hour and I feel bad shipping him off elsewhere after a full day at preschool.


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- thanx for having a look:) I don't seem to get ferning in the morning though, only in the afternoon. But I will keep checking.

Cookie- if you feel you want to have your DS at home, then bring him home with you. Like you said, it'll only be an hour before your hubby gets home. I'm sure it'll be ok. But it is a bit distracting when you have to work and kids just don't understand that. So you have to look at the pro's and cons of having him there while you work.


----------



## Cookie1979

Think I might try it next week and see how it goes...perhaps even just a couple of weeks will give him time to get used to preschool. He was quite upset when I picked him up on Wednesday, he said that I didn't come and get him....I think he was confused that I didn't come and get him after lunch. I think I feel guilty which is why I want to be able to bring him home rather than ship him off to my dads...least though he's going to my Dad who he is looked after on a weekly basis and not a stranger, because at one point I was looking at getting a childminder, so Im glad I didn't have to. One good thing is that despite working the same amount of hours I've managed to work it so that I'm the one who takes him and picks him up every day. Makes it abit easier on him xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Cookie I'd bring him home, its only for an hour. My friend does a whole day work from home on a tuesday with her 1.5 yr old whilst her 3.5 goes to playgroup. She picks him up and then has them both from half 3 till half 5. But they amuse themselves/watch a dvd/eat lol. x


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Bigbloomerz! I reckon he'll be able to occupy himself and we'll have half an hour between getting home and me having to get back to work so can make sure he's got stuff to occupy himself. Can only try, and if I can't work properly then he'll have to go to my Dad's for an hour. xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Its worth a try :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi everyone!

Lots of symptoms with you ladies so fingers crossed

Seeing the ferning stuff is awesome so interesting.

Last few days I've been mega sleepy. Still got sore boobs and lots of vivid dream...I'd say hunger but I'm always ridiculously hungry. I try not to think of them as symptoms though becaue I feel like this sometimes anyway.

Trying not go get my hopes up. Will test every day from Monday at 10dpo until witch arrives.

Cookie -I think your idea sounds good, worth a try for sure


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say go for it Cookie :)


----------



## wildchic

Ok, so ovufriend is not free like I thought! They also have a basic and premium membership! I just got an email from them telling me that I'll have access to the basic one. At least ff gives you a 30 day trial, I joined ovufriend on the 24th of August, so not a full month! Oh well, I'll see how it goes


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I got that too...they were beta testing! Shame, says you get a free month though. 

Have just had awful stomach cramps...think they have subsided now. Don't think my tummy liked my dinner. Ouch!!! 

X


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes i've been told i get another month free but all i really need (the charting) is free anyway. 

but cookie, i'd so bring ds home if you can. no reason not to if you guys can manage.


----------



## Cookie1979

99% sure its an evap, but that 1% chance gives me hope.

Can you see anything? My phone takes rubbish pictures, they are never clear.

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/IMG_20130912_214944.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I can see something but the picture isn't very clear! FX!

My hubby is like a little horn dog at the minute. I prefer not to :sex: during AF but he was having none of it tonight :lol: Can't wait for AF to do one so we can get BDing again!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh we never dtd when I'm on, too yukky!! But I do have heavy periods so it wouldn't be pleasant for either of us.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine are quite light. I don't particularly like it but he made me forget and jumped straight in the shower afterwards. 

Have you any other tests to try? I hate ICs!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just a little update on Tristan, he had his follow up appointment at the hospital today, he's had another x-ray and the blood on his joint has all gone so his pot was removed! :happydance: Poor little man isn't very well though, he's full of a cold and says his ear hurts, he even woke up covered in sick this morning, had him at the doctors and they said he's just got a cold. He's cried loads today :( Hope he feels better soon. Hate seeing him unwell. He's at home with Daddy tomorrow and then I'm not in work until Tuesday so hopefully some quality time with Mummy and Daddy should help him on the mend!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@cookie- totally see something. no lie. fx'd for you!!!! when are you testing again? 

@bb so glad tristan had a good appt!! but sorry about the sick. i HATE when dd is ill. oh my gosh, feel totally helpless. :( 


afm, i guess i 'll test tomorrow at 13dpo IF my temp is still good.


----------



## Cookie1979

Took another this morning, I think I can see a line (although v v faint) I can't see anything in the pic I took I don't think

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/IMG_20130913_055314_082.jpg

I've got a couple of different tests but want to wait to use them.

Glad his elbow is better!! Hate it when they get colds, usually Addison is OK when he has a cold but one time he barely moved for a whole day, high temp and was just so not with it. The worse time though was when he had his first wheezing attack, he couldn't walk or anything... had to go to a&e. Makes you feel so helpless. I hope he feels better soon. Xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I can see something! Fx this is it for you hun:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't see anything on today's. Sorry. FX your on the way to your BFP!


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm going to assume evap I think. 

Af isn't due for a week so I've got a while yet. Really shouldn't test early. 

Xx


----------



## CKJ

Lol cookie don't do it to yourself!!  just a few more days n then test, the uncertainty must b a killer!!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I see now that you posted another pic. I saw a line on the first pic you posted, but not on the second. What dpo are you? 

Brunette- glad Tristan's arm is better. Maybe some quality time with mom+dad will do him good. About dtd while you've got af, we use to do that before dd was born, but dh doesn't like it anymore! What bothers me is that we taking so long to get a bfp now, I wonder if just MAYBE I ovulated while on my period back then. I don't think that is possible, but you never know!

Afm- cd16 and I don't think I ovulated yet:( 
My opk's are crap! If no bfp this cycle, I definitely won't be buying the cheapies! I plan on using the cb digi ovulation test today and I'm hoping I'll get a smiley face!

Enjoy the weekend ladies:)


----------



## Cookie1979

To be honest I wasn't getting carried away with it, dont get me wrong yesterdays line was better than alot of evaps I've had but I was still mostly thinking evap...obviously did have hopes but never mind.

Im only 9 dpo so plenty of time left.

xx


----------



## Rona6VDoll

We have decided to try for #2. No idea how long it is going to take as I was on the implant. I had no AF for 6 months while on it and it has been out for a month now and still no sign


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Rona6Vdoll:)
Hope you have a short ttc journey!

Cookie- 9dpo is still early, so you right, there's still plenty of time!


----------



## Rona6VDoll

https://nexlson.wissensde.com/1.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/2.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/3.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/4.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/5.jpgWe have decided to try for #2. No idea how long it is going to take as I was on the implant. I had no AF for 6 months while on it and it has been out for a month now and still no sign


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. 

tested, line looks the same as the other day, came up with control this time though. either a chemical, or the tests expired earlier than nov. so i'm 13 dpo, af due tomorrow. Pretty sure i'm out.


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- hope the witch doesn't show up! Good luck hun!

I stupidly used the cheap opk's again and it was a lot darker, but not as dark as the control line! I then used the digi with the same urine and it was -. I'm so upset! Thought I was so close to O!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO your not out until AF shows up! FX!

Wildchic I really hope O comes soon for you! I sometimes think the weeks leading up to O seem to last longer than the 2WW!


----------



## Unexpected212

Ok I failed I tested at 7po and of course big fat negative. I quite like to POAS. 

I really feel like I might be pregnant but it's SO hard to tell whats me getting my hopes up and what's real.

My boobs are agony and I've had a lot of cramping and creamy CM (tmi sorry) and am so tired.

How is everyone else?

Your not out yet mofO!!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I totally agree with you! It takes forever to ovulate and the tww, well, its just 2 weeks!


----------



## Unexpected212

The TWW seems to be going faster for me than waiting to ovulate. Probably cos I was POAS every day until I got my positive ovulation.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. nothing much going on over here. if i get a bfp that's great, and if not, that's fine too. i've decided i think i want an only child. So, either way, totally ok.


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies!! 

Mofo - fingers crossed for you...are you using IC's? I've read alot of posts from women who took forever to get a darker line on an ic. 

Unexpected - I'm a pee on a stick addict, can't seem to help myself. 

I thought I had another faint line but now I don't know what I'm seeing...think it could be line eye. 

I've got creamy/watery cm this morning, more than I have in the last week, still got very sore boobs and quite gassy but I do have ibs so that can't be counted as anything. 

Went out to dinner with the girls from my postnatal group last night, there were 8 of us, 5 have number 2, 1 is pregnant and me and one other are trying. All their talk of their babies just made me bloody. Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

This is today's one...I don't even know if I can see anything, I have line eye!!! Lol

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/IMG_20130914_071911.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you take a picture on a white background Hun? I think the background makes it hard to see


----------



## Cookie1979

No I've thrown it away...It's a bfn until I see a decent line. These squinters are likely evaps.


----------



## Cookie1979

OK took another and this came up within 5 mins, I can def see a line:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/IMG_20130914_121042_430.jpg


----------



## bigbloomerz

I can see a faint line :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see it hun!


afm i've had a chemical afterall :witch: came this morning angry as ever, heavier than normal for a first day. 

dh said first thing "when are you testing?" so i told him about the tests. 

we'll discuss later i think what we want to do from here.


----------



## Cookie1979

I don't want to get my hope up so will try not to get carried away. My hubby says he can't see it, which is annoying x


----------



## CKJ

Cookie I can see it too!!!! N my phone never picks up on them! Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker 

I'm sorry mofo :-( that sucks xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh mofo I'm so sorry! Aren't you really fertile after a chemical? I'm sure I read that. I hope this next cycle is yours. Sending big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Mofo I'm so sorry :( 

Cookie what dpo are you?? I can deffo see a line

8dpo negative again :( I feel rotten boobs are agony, cramps, weird dreams n so tired but don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm 10 dpo today. Boobs are sore and seem bigger and firmer...I think they look different too if that's possible. Also have had creamy cm pretty much every day since ovulation....that's about it though so far.


----------



## Unexpected212

Last time I was pregnant my only clues were bigger and sorer boobs and over emotional, then i got AF cramps from around when I got my positive.

Got my fingers crossed for you that test is looking good


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can see that! Get a FRER!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> I don't want to get my hope up so will try not to get carried away. My hubby says he can't see it, which is annoying x

my dh couldn't see the line when we were preg with dd either. psssh, don't count on their eyes lol



Cookie1979 said:


> Oh mofo I'm so sorry! Aren't you really fertile after a chemical? I'm sure I read that. I hope this next cycle is yours. Sending big hugs xxxxx

i have no idea! i'll have to look it up. i have to talk to dh because i don't know if i want to move forward or just stop with one. and i don't think he'll want to buy more stuff. i have NO more opks. i have ONE ic, and one frer. 

i don't know a whole lot about chemicals. just that it sucks lol.



Unexpected212 said:


> Mofo I'm so sorry :(
> 
> Cookie what dpo are you?? I can deffo see a line
> 
> 8dpo negative again :( I feel rotten boobs are agony, cramps, weird dreams n so tired but don't want to get my hopes up

unexpected, put down the tests!!!! you're too early!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

It's literally like 'back away from the pregnancy tests' I need to stop cos it just puts me in a crappy mood. 

My first ever positive was so faint me and my mum had to squint and I kept telling myself I was imagining it, the next like 5 I did after were all even fainter until I did a FRER and it was quite dark.


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- sorry the witch got you hun. I don't know much about chemicals, but be strong! *hugs*

Cookie- I see a line, but very faint:) fx for you hun!

Afm- I still never got a +opk, but I do think I'm ovulating today, this based on the af cramps I'm getting. I'll be watching my temps to see if I get confirmation from ff.


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope this is your month Wildchic. I got a bit crampy a couple of days before I got my positive OPK I think my body was gearing up for it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Unexpected212 said:


> It's literally like 'back away from the pregnancy tests' I need to stop cos it just puts me in a crappy mood.
> 
> My first ever positive was so faint me and my mum had to squint and I kept telling myself I was imagining it, the next like 5 I did after were all even fainter until I did a FRER and it was quite dark.

yes, no need to bum yourself out!!! because these bfns mean nothing this early.



wildchic said:


> Mofo- sorry the witch got you hun. I don't know much about chemicals, but be strong! *hugs*
> 
> Cookie- I see a line, but very faint:) fx for you hun!
> 
> Afm- I still never got a +opk, but I do think I'm ovulating today, this based on the af cramps I'm getting. I'll be watching my temps to see if I get confirmation from ff.

oh it's alright hun thanks, i'd rather have a chemical NOW rather than have a miscarriage a couple weeks/months in. at least it didn't really start growing yet, so i'm trying to be as positive as i can be about it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wild, can't wait to see your ferning tonight.


----------



## Unexpected212

I didn't even know about ferning. I think it's really interesting! Our bodies are amazing.

Your being really brave about it MofO. I hope next month you get your sticky bean xx


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- I tested yesterday, last night and today and no ferning! The pic I up loaded was all I got! I'm not going to test anymore, just gonna wait it out.
We are bd-ing enough, so I'm hoping it will be enough!

Unexpected- yes, our bodies are amazing, though I wish I never knew what I know now about ttc. I think it would have made the process a lot less stressful!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - hopefully your temps will confirm ovulation. 

I'm probably going to wait to test with a first response, prob need to wait a few days as the line on the 10 mlu is do pale. Don't think I'd get a line on frer yet. Hopefully its not a false alarm. Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Ah guys I'm trying so hard not to get excited

Got cramps, sore boobs, loadsa bumps on my nipples, CM, vivid dreams, tiredness, stuffy nose...but I know this could be because I'm noticing these things more and they happen normally.

So hard not to get hopes up. I know it's only my first month but I can't help it. I feel obsessed already!

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday! I'm watching X factor after a nice big meal. That's another thing I can't stop eating.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX for you! Just waiting for a Chinese to arrive, enjoying a glass of wine and watching x-factor!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sounds similar to my symptoms unexpected - I've got really sore boobs, I'm sure they are bigger, they don't fit into the bra I've got on! Lol lots of creamy cm, cramps and funny taste in my mouth.... I hope I get my bfp soon! Xx

Enjoy your Chinese Brunette...we had a mixture of food as I need to defrost the freezer tomorrow so using up the food we have in there...boring xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Very jealous of your chinese Brunette! I had a quiche! had a weird craving for it lol.

Liked the x factor tonight! really liked the girl who last auditioned when she was 14

Cookie...let's hope we get our bfp's in the next couple of days :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Unexpected212 said:


> I didn't even know about ferning. I think it's really interesting! Our bodies are amazing.
> 
> Your being really brave about it MofO. I hope next month you get your sticky bean xx

thanks hun. i think i may decide to just stick to one baby. i freak out, worry, stress about everything. going to SERIOUSLY talk to dh tonight (if i can find the guts) and tell him maybe, maybe we're done.



wildchic said:


> Mofo- I tested yesterday, last night and today and no ferning! The pic I up loaded was all I got! I'm not going to test anymore, just gonna wait it out.
> We are bd-ing enough, so I'm hoping it will be enough!
> 
> Unexpected- yes, our bodies are amazing, though I wish I never knew what I know now about ttc. I think it would have made the process a lot less stressful!

what do you wish you didn't know? and that's great about the no more ferning, hoping you o'd!



brunettebimbo said:


> FX for you! Just waiting for a Chinese to arrive, enjoying a glass of wine and watching x-factor!

so envious of your meal! oh my gosh!



Cookie1979 said:


> Sounds similar to my symptoms unexpected - I've got really sore boobs, I'm sure they are bigger, they don't fit into the bra I've got on! Lol lots of creamy cm, cramps and funny taste in my mouth.... I hope I get my bfp soon! Xx
> 
> Enjoy your Chinese Brunette...we had a mixture of food as I need to defrost the freezer tomorrow so using up the food we have in there...boring xx

don't use the frer yet cookie, it's much less sensitive than your other tests.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - yeh I'm going to wait. Hope you are doing ok. Xxx

Afm - well took another ic when I got up, another faint line - haven't bothered taking a pic and won't until I have something more than a faint line on an ic. Yesterday with fmu I wasn't really sure I could see a line, smu I definitely could and today with fmu I have a line although it's very pale. So hoping it's an improvement. X


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- its the temping and trying to figure out when ovulation is! I think it would have been a lot less stressful for me if I didn't know all this! 

Cookie + Unexpected- good luck ladies:)

Afm- I don't think I ovulated yesterday:( My temp was 36.30 yesterday and today 36.34 which is not a big jump like I usually get! I'm feeling really down about my temp today, think I'll stock up on chocolates today, I need it!


----------



## Cookie1979

Is there not a chance that you could have had a smaller temp rise with ovulation? Fx for you. 

Well I have a very wheezy boy, he had his inhaler less than 2 hours ago and he's sounding bad already...I hope we aren't going to end up with a trip to the hospital again. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could it not gradually rise over the next 2 days though Wildchic? I'm still learning with this charting malarkey!

Unexpected and Cookie good luck!

MofO maybe just take a break from TTC and then see how you feel? It's a big decision having another child. 

AFM - AF is lasting longer this month. I suppose that's a good thing though! It used to only be 1-2 days and really light. Looks like its finally on its way out now so took my first temperature of the cycle this morning. I've taken it slightly later than usually but it's really high!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie I hope your little boy feels better soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks, we're off to the hospital in a min as he's not going an hour between inhalers and he should be able to go 4, probably needs a nebuliser and steroids!!! I hope this isn't going to be a regular thing now he's started preschool. X


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- shame man, poor boy! Hope he gets better soon. I hate trips to the hospital coz I always feel so helpless!

Brunette- glad af is almost done!

It could be that I'm having a slow rise, but I'm just not convinced that I ovulated yet. I'm still having a bit of twinges today, so I really don't know.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no poor little man. Keep us updated. Hope he's ok.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Mofo - yeh I'm going to wait. Hope you are doing ok. Xxx
> 
> Afm - well took another ic when I got up, another faint line - haven't bothered taking a pic and won't until I have something more than a faint line on an ic. Yesterday with fmu I wasn't really sure I could see a line, smu I definitely could and today with fmu I have a line although it's very pale. So hoping it's an improvement. X


it's def. an improvement if you're getting a line with fmu :)



wildchic said:


> Mofo- its the temping and trying to figure out when ovulation is! I think it would have been a lot less stressful for me if I didn't know all this!
> 
> Cookie + Unexpected- good luck ladies:)
> 
> Afm- I don't think I ovulated yesterday:( My temp was 36.30 yesterday and today 36.34 which is not a big jump like I usually get! I'm feeling really down about my temp today, think I'll stock up on chocolates today, I need it!

could just be a slow rise this month hun :)





brunettebimbo said:


> Could it not gradually rise over the next 2 days though Wildchic? I'm still learning with this charting malarkey!
> 
> Unexpected and Cookie good luck!
> 
> MofO maybe just take a break from TTC and then see how you feel? It's a big decision having another child.
> 
> AFM - AF is lasting longer this month. I suppose that's a good thing though! It used to only be 1-2 days and really light. Looks like its finally on its way out now so took my first temperature of the cycle this morning. I've taken it slightly later than usually but it's really high!

we are 'thinking about it" we really don't know. we could go either. pros and cons to both having another and not. so very very hard to decide. hope af is gone for you soon hun!!



Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks, we're off to the hospital in a min as he's not going an hour between inhalers and he should be able to go 4, probably needs a nebuliser and steroids!!! I hope this isn't going to be a regular thing now he's started preschool. X

oh no! please keep us posted cookie!!!! thinking of him!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, quick update... he's been admitted to the ward and now waiting for another doctor to see him. They won't let him go home til he can go 4 hours between inhalers... an hour and a half so far. Hope we get to leave this evening. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no. Bless him! I really hope he feels better soon. FX he can go home tonight.


----------



## Unexpected212

Cookie, hope your lil boy gets well soon! x

Tested 9dpo...I think I'm out. BFN. Hardly feel many symptoms other than sore boobs today. Just don't think this is it. There is always next month!


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies hows everyone doing?? Where you at in cycles? :flower:

Oh no cookie not nice having little ones ill / in hospital!! Hope hes ok & home soon xx


Had a fab holiday, Home safe and sound. But bloody freezing!! lol..
As per usual the bed was awful for BD'ing! :blush: Even turning over to sleep it was a squeaker :dohh: 

It was my birthday yesterday, & i think i also ovulated then too! :) I got +OPK 12th, 13th, 14th, but only eggwhite cm 12th, 13th as cm was changing to creamy on 14th :/ so possibly O on the 13th! x


----------



## CKJ

Oh cookie hope ur son is better soon!!! Best wishes xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Hey ladies, quick update... he's been admitted to the ward and now waiting for another doctor to see him. They won't let him go home til he can go 4 hours between inhalers... an hour and a half so far. Hope we get to leave this evening. X

hoping he's better soon and you can go home!!!! poor kid!!! :( 



Unexpected212 said:


> Cookie, hope your lil boy gets well soon! x
> 
> Tested 9dpo...I think I'm out. BFN. Hardly feel many symptoms other than sore boobs today. Just don't think this is it. There is always next month!

would you stop testing?! lol! you're too early!!!! most times people don't get a bfp til after 12dpo! i'm gonna mentally slap your hand if you reach for that pee stick again before 12dpo!



Jess812 said:


> Hi ladies hows everyone doing?? Where you at in cycles? :flower:
> 
> Oh no cookie not nice having little ones ill / in hospital!! Hope hes ok & home soon xx
> 
> 
> Had a fab holiday, Home safe and sound. But bloody freezing!! lol..
> As per usual the bed was awful for BD'ing! :blush: Even turning over to sleep it was a squeaker :dohh:
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday, & i think i also ovulated then too! :) I got +OPK 12th, 13th, 14th, but only eggwhite cm 12th, 13th as cm was changing to creamy on 14th :/ so possibly O on the 13th! x

glad you had a nice holiday hun! sounds lovely!!!




afm, had our 'talk' last night. yeah. so, we still have NO idea if we should have another or not. kind of thinking one is enough, but then the idea of her cuddling a sibling gets my heart. them running down the stairs christmas morning together, sharing toys, etc...


----------



## Unexpected212

Haha thank you for reminding me. I wish I didn't have so many of these IC lol. I should get my husband to lock them away until Wednesday. 

I just keep reading about everyone getting BFP's at 8/9dpo...but I looked on 

this chart is interesting https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9

Tells you the percentage of people that get positives on which day past ovulation. So on 9dpo 50 percent get a positive and 50 percent get a false negative if that makes sense

Hope everyone is ok :)

Glad you had a nice holiday Jess! sounds fun!

Mofo thanks for the kick up the butt reminder. Need to stop stressing myself out.


----------



## Jess812

Unexpected212 said:


> Haha thank you for reminding me. I wish I didn't have so many of these IC lol. I should get my husband to lock them away until Wednesday.
> 
> I just keep reading about everyone getting BFP's at 8/9dpo...but I looked on
> 
> this chart is interesting https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9
> 
> Tells you the percentage of people that get positives on which day past ovulation. So on 9dpo 50 percent get a positive and 50 percent get a false negative if that makes sense
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :)
> 
> Glad you had a nice holiday Jess! sounds fun!
> 
> Mofo thanks for the kick up the butt reminder. Need to stop stressing myself out.

It was great thanks. x

Oh that website is interesting!! FX for you x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Jess :) I'm at the beginning of my cycle CD7 so waiting to ovulate. 

Cookie how is your little man?


----------



## Cookie1979

Not great, nightmare night... his oxygen levels kept dropping but he didn't want a oxygen mask on so they taped on the nose prong oxygen thingy and he was hysterical for 2 hours. This was in the middle of the night, finally persuaded him to wear the mask but in total I couldn't have got more than 2 hours sleep. I was so close to losing it, just wanted them to leave him alone which is silly cos he needed it. He might well have to stay in tonight aswell. :(


----------



## wildchic

Jess- glad you had a great time:)

Cookie- hope your LO is doing ok! Please update.

Unexpected- I always go to that sight when I get a bfn, lol. It makes me feel a lot better to know that its still early to test at 9dpo!

Afm- I have a bit of a temp rise today, but I'm still thinking that I'm having an anovulatory cycle. I'm on cd19 today and have this heavy feeling down in my uterus area.
I'm feeling really down today, had a chat with dh and he feels that this is the end of the road for us. He feels that if nothing this cycle, we should just leave it and go with the 'If it happens, it happens'. He also wants me to stop temping and using opk's as he says its stressing me out. 
It will be 2 years next month since my last depo shot and I've done everything possible to get pregnant:(
It took my sister about 2 years after she left the depo to conceive her ds, so I'm hoping it'll be the same for me. Argh, I just don't know anymore! Maybe some time off from ttc will do me good. 

Sorry for the long post girls, I just needed to get it out. With all that's been said, I'll still be hopeful for this cycle and pray that this will be it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie, poor little man! He's only young so probably doesn't understand what the mask is for. What have the hospital said it is?

Wildchic, I have heard that it can take a long time after the depo, fingers crossed this is your cycle! I found dropping the OPKs made it a hell of a lot less stressful, we now BD every - every other day from after AF leaves until O is confirmed. If you get another high temp tomorrow that will confirm O won't it? I thought my long cycle was going to be anovulatory but eventually ovulated on CD36. Do you take any supplements?

AFM - Got rid of yesterday's temperature and starting properly today. I have a lot of EWCM already so hoping I will O on time this month!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I'm not taking anything. Just tried to do a natural cycle this time and everything is just messed up! I've got pains which I usually get around O, but they are less painful than usual. I O'ed late last cycle due to the stress of dh's S/A and the lap, so maybe my body is just adjusting to O on cd20, idk.
If I get a temp rise 2moro, it may or may not confirm ovulation. I think that with the pains I had yesterday, I 'could' have ovulated yesterday, which means I'd have to wait until Wednesday to see if O is confirmed.

I think I'll try dtd every other day from next cycle.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- yay for the ewcm! Its great that you're always getting it and that so early in your cycle


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you! 

I started Vitamin B6 after my messed up cycle. That seem to help :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Still negative. Read that FRER pick up pregnancy at 10dpo like 80% of the time so I think I'm out.

I've promised myself and my husband not to test again till Friday if my period doesn't come on the Wednesday. Can't do this to myself. BFN's are the worst.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oh Hun it's still early. Hannah who got hers on this group had negative at 11DPO and positive on 15DPO. 

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Unexpected212

I have such respect for people that go through years of waiting. I don't think I could do it. I feel impatient after 1 month.

Thank you!!! I know it's not the end of the world but I think it's always dissapointing lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

cookie your poor boy!!!! thinking of you and sending all the prayers, well wishes i can !!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I second that!

Sending all my well wishes your way cookie xx


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> :hi: Jess :) I'm at the beginning of my cycle CD7 so waiting to ovulate.
> 
> Cookie how is your little man?

Know how boring that is! i dont O until cd19/20 so a long wait! x



Cookie1979 said:


> Not great, nightmare night... his oxygen levels kept dropping but he didn't want a oxygen mask on so they taped on the nose prong oxygen thingy and he was hysterical for 2 hours. This was in the middle of the night, finally persuaded him to wear the mask but in total I couldn't have got more than 2 hours sleep. I was so close to losing it, just wanted them to leave him alone which is silly cos he needed it. He might well have to stay in tonight aswell. :(

Aww no your poor boy!!i know how awful it is when they dont want something doing but need it :( Hope hes better soon xx



wildchic said:


> Jess- glad you had a great time:)
> Afm- I have a bit of a temp rise today, but I'm still thinking that I'm having an anovulatory cycle. I'm on cd19 today and have this heavy feeling down in my uterus area.
> I'm feeling really down today, had a chat with dh and he feels that this is the end of the road for us. He feels that if nothing this cycle, we should just leave it and go with the 'If it happens, it happens'. He also wants me to stop temping and using opk's as he says its stressing me out.
> It will be 2 years next month since my last depo shot and I've done everything possible to get pregnant:(
> It took my sister about 2 years after she left the depo to conceive her ds, so I'm hoping it'll be the same for me. Argh, I just don't know anymore! Maybe some time off from ttc will do me good.
> 
> Sorry for the long post girls, I just needed to get it out. With all that's been said, I'll still be hopeful for this cycle and pray that this will be it!

I did thanks! 

Aww sorry its taking so long, its just not fair! :flower:



brunettebimbo said:


> AFM - Got rid of yesterday's temperature and starting properly today. I have a lot of EWCM already so hoping I will O on time this month!

Yay for EWCM. I got +OPK day after! 



Unexpected212 said:


> Still negative. Read that FRER pick up pregnancy at 10dpo like 80% of the time so I think I'm out.
> 
> I've promised myself and my husband not to test again till Friday if my period doesn't come on the Wednesday. Can't do this to myself. BFN's are the worst.

I know its hard but just try to ignore it, like your waiting to O. Helps time go faster. Hate seeing bfn too :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Now will you look at this
I thought, well it won't hurt doing 1 last test as I had kept my wee in for about 2 hours when I got home from fetching dd from school, it was about 3:30pm
I used a cheapie and when I saw 2 lines, I thought 'NO WAYS' and grabbed a cb digi and what do you know, a smiley face:)

I'm so happy! I immediatly sent dh a bbm and his reply was 'YAY', lol

My only problem is, when do/did I ovulate? I'm so confused now!
 



Attached Files:







3+opk's.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









Smiley%20Face.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CKJ

Yay wildchic!!! U should ovulate anywhere in the next 12-60hrs but 12-24 is most usual! Just keep bd'ing for the next 3days or so to cover yourself xx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx ckj:)
Nice that you still hanging around! How's the pregnancy going so far, you used to the idea yet?

I don't think we'll be able to bd for the next 3 days, we already bd'ed saturday, sunday and we plan to dtd tonight and again 2moro. We'll just have to make a plan, lol.


----------



## CKJ

Gotta see how u ladies r doing!! I'm keeping fingers crossed for u all! I'm ok, got my private 8week scan TOMORROW!! Not til 4.30 but I'm dying to check all is well etc n then I can get excited  feeling pretty crappy at mo but that's prob a good sign! Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Quick update: still in hospital, they wouldn't let him leave so we are surrounded by screaming children...wish they'd let us go home. Addison is somehow sleeping through it but I've got no chance. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh cookie i hope you get out of there soon! how terrible!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay Wildchic that's awesome! :happydance:

Cookie I'm sorry your still in there :( How is Addison?

AFM - Not much to report. Still waiting. I organised for my friend to come and cut my hair last night, my best friend was here too and they both talked me into cutting my middle of my back hair to above my shoulders! I'm in shock :lol: I don't know if I like it!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- thanx hun:)
I always hate cutting my hair because of not liking the style. Then it sort of grows on me, then I'll be in love with it.

Cookie- how is Addison doing today? Hope he's feeling better!

Afm- ovulation is here:) and I can feel it! I'm in agony! Don't know if I'll be able to dtd tonight! Dh is so happy that I got a smiley face(so am I), we're just hoping it will turn into a bfp!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, we are finally home...he's much better but we are both very tired. 

Just took an ic and I could barely see a line...was feeling quite confident about this cycle but now don't know what to think. Haven't been able to take my temp so no idea what's going on with that. Boobs are still very very sore and I swear they are bigger...they are busting out of my bras. Will try and get a decent test today but if not will tomorrow. Not feeling too confident anymore. 

Hope you are all OK will have a read through the posts later when I get abit of time xxx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- glad to read you guys are home. Is addison feeling better that they sent him home? I hope so.
And you not out yet! When is af due?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes he's loads better, they needed to make sure he can go 4 hours between his inhalers, he's also been on steroids and had a few nebulisers too. 

I'm 13 dpo, I have a slightly longer lp so it's not due til Friday. X


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh and fab that you got a positive opk....whoop whoop xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for O! :happydance:

Glad he's feeling better Cookie :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad you are home and he's better cookie!!!


----------



## Jess812

Yay for +OPK wildchic :happydance: 



CKJ said:


> Gotta see how u ladies r doing!! I'm keeping fingers crossed for u all! I'm ok, got my private 8week scan TOMORROW!! Not til 4.30 but I'm dying to check all is well etc n then I can get excited  feeling pretty crappy at mo but that's prob a good sign! Xx

How exciting!!! xx



brunettebimbo said:


> Yay Wildchic that's awesome! :happydance:
> 
> Cookie I'm sorry your still in there :( How is Addison?
> 
> AFM - Not much to report. Still waiting. I organised for my friend to come and cut my hair last night, my best friend was here too and they both talked me into cutting my middle of my back hair to above my shoulders! I'm in shock :lol: I don't know if I like it!

wow thats big decision!! You got pictures? 



Cookie1979 said:


> Yes he's loads better, they needed to make sure he can go 4 hours between his inhalers, he's also been on steroids and had a few nebulisers too.
> 
> I'm 13 dpo, I have a slightly longer lp so it's not due til Friday. X

Good luck testing cookie. && im glad Addison is home, get some much needed rest xx


AFM- Temp higher today, FF gave me the crosshair and im now 3 DPO. Meaning ovulation was on my birthday :happydance:


----------



## wildchic

Jess- thanx hun:)
Let's hope your birthday brought you some luck and that you'll get a late birthday gift:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Just popped out and got a superdrug test which are 10mlu and very reliable...at least that's what I've read...it was negative. So I must have a dodgy batch of IC's to give me that many evaps. So gutted, really thought this was my month. :(


----------



## Jess812

Cookie1979 said:


> Just popped out and got a superdrug test which are 10mlu and very reliable...at least that's what I've read...it was negative. So I must have a dodgy batch of IC's to give me that many evaps. So gutted, really thought this was my month. :(

:( not out until AF comes x :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Aww cookie, sorry you got a bfn. But like I said earlier, you're not out yet! I've read of some women getting late bfp's. Brunette got her bfp 11 days late, so you definitely still in!


----------



## Cookie1979

I know but those damn lines on the IC's made me think that this was it, really thought I'd see a line...am so gutted!!! Well one thing I do know I DEFINITELY will not be testing with IC's again!!!


----------



## wildchic

The cheapie tests are just EVIL! Both pregnancy and ovulation ones! That's probably why they're called 'cheapies'! 
They give you false hope! Damn cheapies!


----------



## Blythe

Hi ladies - i hope you mind if i chip in. so very sorry those stupid IC gave you a confusing result Cookie1979...but as the other ladies said it could still be your month.

i have a 4 year old who is starting school this week and have been trying for another since Jan 2011 so nearly 3 years now :( 

My test results are ok, well at least they are ok for my age!! I often think i might have done it by now if we had more sex but 3 times around ovulation is about all we manage...a mixture of having a child already [who likes to go to sleep in our bed then once he is put down reappears around 5am] and the joy of sex having long gone with all the stress and upset of TTC.

Anyhow, i wanted to add my bit on IC...i recently had a month where i very nearly missed my ovulation because it was never picked up by the IC....i did locate a smiley face CB one and just caught the end of the surge but after that i will not rely on them again but maybe use as a backup.


----------



## Unexpected212

I thought I had a really faint positive last night but totally negative today 12dpo. I can feel AF on her way. Really bad cramps :( ARG!


----------



## Unexpected212

Also glad your out of hospital Cookie. FX'd you get your positive and

YAY for ovulation Wildchic :)

brunette - I bet your hair looks lovely!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

hi Bylthe!!

Your not out yet Cookie. I have weird cycles they are like 30 days and I ovulate late around day 19...so I'm 12dpo but due for my period tommorow.

I didn't get a very faint positive till 7 days late on my period last time


----------



## mommyxofxone

cookie you're still early yet right? thinking of you x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sat at the bottom of my stairs crying. My friend was saying today that her period is late. She missed 2 pills. I told her to get a test on the way home. She's just text and its positive. I NEED to get pregnant soon. I can't go to work and watch a pregnancy progress that close :cry:


----------



## AidensMama

Brunette - :hugs: Sorry to hear your feeling so down. I know how hard it is hearing someone else's good news when your struggling for your own. I can completely understand how you would dread watching her preg progress so close when you want it so badly. I felt the same way when my oldest childhood friend called me and told me she was expecting. She texts me questions and updates on how things are going all the time because this is her first and I have a 3 year old. Each time is like a knife in the gut, but she tries her best to be sensitive because she knows I'm having a hard time TTC. Still, sometimes when I see her name pop up in my phone I get a sick feeling, I'm so happy for her and want to be there for her to celebrate and give advice, but it still feels crappy. All we can do is stay hopeful and believe it will be our turn soon. I'll be thinking of You.

Cookie, so glad to hear you guys are home. I know it must have been really stressful, hospitals are ANYTHING but restful and relaxing. I'm sorry you had such a big let down, I've heard IC's do this so many times, and I can relate to believing an evap is a positive and then getting a neg. Still, your not totally out yet so keeping Fingers X'd that you'll still get your BFP this cycle.

Unexpected- Your really not quite out yet, you could just be a late BFP'er, especially if you are a late o'er or have long cycles. It's not over till the red witch gets you.

BabyDust to everyone, this thread is going to be on my radar and hoping to see some happy updates soon.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- look at it this way, if you get your bfp this cycle, the 2 of you can be bump buddies. Its a real downer though, since she wasn't even trying to get pregnant. I know how it feels hun, but chin up, it will happen for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. My eyes hurt from crying. I can't cope much longer :(


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks girls. My eyes hurt from crying. I can't cope much longer :(

You changed your profile pic and that's exactly what you should do! Think positive, it will happen. I always look at it this way, everything happens for a reason and maybe now was just not a good time for it to happen.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not a believer of things like that unfortunately! Ill stop with the self pity now! How are you?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- its not self pity, we all going through this and this is why we have these forums, to discuss these things.

I'm doing ok, I guess. Hoping the tww will just pass by quick!


----------



## Buttercup84

Brunette, sorry you're feeling down about things. I've been in your friends place kinda (I didn't miss any pills though!) and i'm sure she wouldn't want to hurt you, fc it will be your turn very soon :hugs:
Cookie, sounds scary :( Hope Addison is on the mend now poor little man!
Wildchic I bet that was a nice surprise :) Hope it turns into a bfp for you!
Afm i'm back from the wilds of Wales! We had a great time away and I think Nancy enjoyed herself too, she's 21 months in a couple of days and her speech has come on so much since we've been away I can almost have a little conversation with her now :cloud9: As far as TTC goes i'm on CD14 and waiting to ov. Started my OPKs today and had ewcm yesterday and today but putting it down to pcos trickery as my temp is pretty stable and I don't think I ov this early so just waiting for now...


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb i'm so sorry!!!!! it'll happen soon!!!! i'm sure of it!



ladies you don't mind me sticking around and routing for you do you even if i decide to not ttc anymore? i sure hope not!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Of course not MofO!

Buttercup glad you had a nice break :)

AFM I've woken up and still have that horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach and I could cry at any moment. This really sucks :( I am dreading going to work tomorrow. The girls at work know we are TTC so are probably going to be pitying me without realising :cry: I feel like such a failure. I'm only 25. I should just be able to look at my husband and get pregnant! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I need a kick up the arse and to get a grip. I'm in tears again!!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- you are still young and its only the second month since you left the bcp. Give it time hun.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know I know. I'm trying! :(


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better! But I know how you must be feeling and its not a nice feeling. 
We're here for you if you feel you want to rant and I'm sure all the ladies will agree with me on that!
I actually feel better chatting to complete strangers than people I know coz they don't judge me!
Hope you feel better soon hun*hugs*

Mofo- you're more than welcome to stay hun:)

Buttercup- glad you had a nice break:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think the thing that's bothering me most is work. They knew we are TTC and someone who wasn't has gotten pregnant before me. I'm not up for a pity party! :( I guess I will be spending most dinners out and about alone instead of the staff room!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Aidansmama xxx

Mofo - I'm 14 dpo so not early, have a longer lp so should arrive Friday. 

Brunette - Sorry you are feeling bad, I hope you feel better soon. 

Afm - temp went down a little this morning, feel like I'm getting ill and my hubby is quite poorly, think he's got flu or something similar and spent yesterday evening being sick. Addison is coughing more than ever, spent my night sitting him upright, making sure he was propped up and giving him his inhaler so lots of interrupted sleep. Supposed to take him back to the hospital if he gets worse, I don't know whether the coughing means he's worse. I'm supposed to be working from home today so hopefully will be able to concentrate. Not having a good week!!! X


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- do you rub something on Addison's back/chest? When my dd was about 3, she always had a bad cough and chest. I use to iron some campher blocks on a cloth and sew it to her vest. It smells strong, but it really helped!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't think you should make it obvious about how you feel. Just carry on as per normal. But that's just me, idk


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic I'd never make it obvious because that's not fair, I'm really happy for her I honestly am but I'm not a strong person emotionally and I don't think I can cope with baby talk when I want it so bad. Ill make excuse to go out. Say I need bits in town etc. 

Cookie, sorry your all feeling so bad. I find Karvol seems to work in the bedroom and a jug of water. You can get Karvol plug ins that are really good!


----------



## wildchic

I've noticed that Karvol only helps my dd when her nose is all blocked up, I've never tried it for coughs. Thanx for that info Brunette, I'll definitely try it out next time dd has a bad cough!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:) they are good!

I think I'm going to give up temping etc if we don't catch this month. I would stop now but want to know that my cycles are regular again first!


----------



## Cookie1979

Well hubby has taken Addison back to the hospital and I'm at home trying to work but I feel like rubbish and I'm so tired so no idea how well I'll get on. I hope I dont have what Adam had, I dont want to end up being sick!!

Also hubby says that he doesn't want another baby as he doesnt think we'll be able to cope when Addison is ill...we probably wont but Im hoping we wont have many more episodes of this.

Just feel crappy right now, really thought I was going to get my bfp, Addison being in hospital, me barely getting any sleep and now feeling ill too...honestly its such a bad week!!


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> I know I know. I'm trying! :(

Its ok to be upset!! Im onto cycle 4 after bcp. I thought would happened by now but :nope:
It will happen!! xxx



Cookie1979 said:


> Well hubby has taken Addison back to the hospital and I'm at home trying to work but I feel like rubbish and I'm so tired so no idea how well I'll get on. I hope I dont have what Adam had, I dont want to end up being sick!!
> 
> Also hubby says that he doesn't want another baby as he doesnt think we'll be able to cope when Addison is ill...we probably wont but Im hoping we wont have many more episodes of this.
> 
> Just feel crappy right now, really thought I was going to get my bfp, Addison being in hospital, me barely getting any sleep and now feeling ill too...honestly its such a bad week!!

:hugs: get some much needed rest hun. Hope AF stays away for you x

AFM- temp same today. No symptoms but only 4dpo.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie you would find a way to manage. Hopefully Addisons Asthma will get better as he gets older. As for BFP, your not out until AF shows!


----------



## brunettebimbo

On the only plus side that I can see is that I've completely lost my appetite!


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- hope the hospital gives your LO something to make him better. 
I sometimes wonder if I'd be able to handle another one, but there are so many couples who can, so what makes us different. I think you will adjust when the baby is actually there. You and dh shouldn't give up that easily.


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: to all that need them at the moment, i'm confident it will happen for all of us and the stress and emotions of TTC will seem like a million years ago (unless any of us decide to go for #3 or more of course..!) I've heard it's very common for it to take a little longer to conceive a second baby even if the first was conceived very quickly or was a surprise, seems this is true for quite a few of us.

Just took an OPK and I think it might be positive?! What do you ladies think? Last cycle's was unmistakeably positive so i'm not 100% sure...
https://i41.tinypic.com/296lt9k.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is the line on the left the control line? If so I'd say its very nearly there!

Where did you read that about 2nd babies?


----------



## mommyxofxone

buttercup- never heard that before! i heard the second was easier. i tried back in dec/jan cycle, and then we were ntnp after that til we were officially trying in june, and still nothing. so seems to prove true for us. Maybe i'm just not that fertile. I've been thinking about giving it ONE more try. but, my little nugget is pretty perfect so i don't know if i should screw it up with another. so nervous. sorry, rambling.


bb- oh hun hang in there, only 2nd cycle, so be brave and strong! you're going to get there! 

wildchic how are you holding up?


ckj- how are you feeling?


cookie- oh hun, i'm so very sorry for you all being ill, and for everything going on for you this week. poor little addison, i do hope he's better soon, i can't even imagine. i would be an absolute mess, and doubt i'd get any work done!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is my 3rd cycle. The first one was as long as 2 pretty much so been TTC for 4 months :( Far longer than I ever imagined that it would!


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb it took me 5 cycles to get dd. oh and i was off bc for like a year and a half before that. 

after having dd, i haven't been on bc. it's been TWO years. :/ no accidents. nothing.


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry it's the daily mail but I read this article a while back and it's food for thought at least. I guess even with BDing at the right times etc it's still the luck of the draw if the sperm catches an egg and odds are it takes most couples a few cycles at least be it their first baby, second etc. My mum had the opposite happen, I was the one who took a little while to conceive (7 months with fertility drugs as she was over 35) and my younger sister was the surprise!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ant-time-more-women-struggling-try-again.html


----------



## mommyxofxone

20% chance each month even with perfect timing :(


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- I'm good thanx for asking:). Glad you decided to give it another go, hopefully it'll be you bfp too! 

Buttercup- is the test line on top? If it is, its almost +. Test again in a few hours

Ladies, as can see by my chart, I didn't have a big jump in temp today, but after we dtd last night, I fell asleep with no clothes on(tmi, sorry) and I do believe that doing that can mess your temps up! I've been having mild cramps today, but it could be because of ovulation yesterday. 

I think that a lot of women ttc#2 has some difficulties, but its not all women. My mom had her 1st and fell pregnant 9 months later and that was because she forgot to take her bcp! My sister got #2 after being off the depo for 2 years. And then there's me, almost 2years later and still nothing!


----------



## Cookie1979

The stats are are abit depressing but we have to remember no matter how stressed or worried we get its not going to help the situation, infact it may actually hinder. There is no way of knowing how long it will take for each of us, I have fallen pregnant twice without trying so of course I thought it would be easier than it has been but it hasn't and yes its frustrating but it can't be helped, all I can do is try my best. I have PCOS and I do worry that my cysts have got worse, but if I am not lucky enough to have another baby then to be honest I'm just grateful that I have my son, as I never even thought I'd have one. He's my everything, my whole world and I'm a very lucky Mummy.

Hubby is back from the hospital with our son, he's been given more steriods and is coughing well but apparently his chest is clear, so hopefully given a day or 2 he'll be better. Horrible hearing him cough so badly, must really be hurting his poor little throat. :(

Lets all try and think positive ladies, it will happen for us...we have to believe that xx


----------



## AidensMama

Cookie - I am glad Addison is home and that his chest seems to be clearing up. I know when DS had a really bad, wet sounding cough and was ill a while back that it was horrible to hear him like that. The worst was in the middle of the night when it would wake him up and he seemed like he just couldn't stop. Hopefully everything (and everyone) is better in a few days and you guys can finally get a little peace.
Also, I agree with wildchic that you guys would find a way to manage. I know sometimes I wonder how I'd handle 2, it does seem a bit daunting but mostly because it's just a change and we get comfortable in what we already know. With Addison's recent hospital visits and everyone being sick and everything I'm sure it seem's like a situation that would be extremely difficult by adding another baby, but you have to remember it won't always be this difficult.

Wildchic - I believe your right, if you typically sleep clothed falling asleep with nothing on could likely skew your temp a bit. I'd say see what it's like over the next few days.

BB- I'm sorry your struggling so hard right now. I know it's got to be awful facing pregnancies at work and in those around you right now, and I would HATE the feeling of being pitied by those that don't understand. As for taking a break from temping/charting after this cycle, if you feel like it's what you need to do I can totally understand that and think it might be good, since your feeling so blue and stressed. Maybe relaxing a bit and not being so focused will be just what you need to refresh you and lift your spirit a bit.

As for me, Today is CD 16 for me, 4do, with temps staying above cover line. I am really surprised, with my crazy cycles I wasn't expecting to O until closer to CD20 or so, maybe my body is finally sorting itself out a bit. I did have a scare when I noticed a sort of gush of bright red blood on CD 14, but it thinned out turned pink and went away very quickly, so I'm hoping maybe I just had a really strong O or something and it was just intense O 'spotting'. We'll see what happens because I'm still a bit wary that FF might have gotten my O day wrong by a couple of days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for your kind words :) Today has been tough. My best friends came round this morning and kept me preoccupied for a bit. I've been tearful on and off. I'm working myself up about going to work tomorrow and that's just silly. She said to me yesterday "Hurry up and get pregnant, I can't do this on my own" That stung a bit. I'm trying, I'm trying really fucking hard and its making me bitter! Not towards anyone just bitter about the whole situation. I'm not a strong person emotionally and I think TTC has really shown me that!

As for my cycle, I've had EWCM since AF left so hoping that's a good sign. Last month I cramped on the left and today I've been cramping on the right, is it normal to cramp a few days/a week before O?


----------



## Buttercup84

I got a blazing positive opk later today so looks like the one I posted was almost there like you ladies said :) I also had a temp dip today so looks like it could be ov day? Last cycle my + opk was the day before ov. Glad I've oved mid cycle rather than late like last time!


----------



## AidensMama

Oh, that is awful. I'm sure she didn't mean to be hurtful, but that really is a HORRIBLE thing to say. Like your purposely slowing down conception just so she doesn't have someone to be pregnant with her!:growlmad: If you could 'hurry up' you'd fast forward to your BFP and do a happy dance, but your struggling and I can just imagine that the comment on top of your hard-times lately was just miserable and probably felt like a blow to the gut. 

I can understand why you'd be weary about work, but like the ladies have been saying all you can do is keep going and try to keep busy and try to remain aloof when your there. I know that's really hard, like impossible, but we women have to soldier on I guess.

You've been on my mind, I know this point in time has to be incredibly painful and I just wish I could say something to make you feel better, but there really isn't anything anyone can say or do. Just know that we are here for you to vent to, and that we are rooting for you!:hugs:

As for cramping before O, I think it's fairly common. Looking at your chart, your temps and CM suggest IMO that O is imminent. I'm betting it's a bit earlier for you than last cycle. Keep on BD'ing and catch that eggy! You deserve your sticky bean. If you O in the next few days we'd be like a week apart (granted that FF has my O date right). I'm currently 4 dpo according to FF. Fingers X'd.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Get in plenty of :sex:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)

I O'd on CD16 last month so hopefully will be a little earlier! I don't use OPKs as they tend to stress me out so just :sex: as often as we can until O is confirmed by FF!


----------



## AidensMama

BB - I dont use OPK's either. I was expecting a later O this month and we actually only BD'ed on what Fertility Friend marked as my O day. It was just a bad time and we couldn't work it out to get in more than that with a 3 year old and hubby working 12 hour swing shifts. I had planned on O being about a week or so later than it was, which would have given us more opportunities to get BD'ing. Still a chance, especially if I O'd later in the day or if it was actually a day after FF is showing. We'll see what happens.

Buttercup- I'd say today is probably OV day, or maybe tomorrow, but your definitely in the target range. :winkwink: 

I O'ed earlier than I expected this cycle too, and BB looks like she's gearing up to O like a week sooner than last cycle. Maybe it's a good omen, I sure hope so! Let's see some BFP's in a few weeks ladies! Baby Dust!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's a full moon tomorrow isn't it? That's meant to be good for conceiving!


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> It's a full moon tomorrow isn't it? That's meant to be good for conceiving!

I just checked and yep, it's definitely a full moon tomorrow! I've also heard it's good for conception and for matters surrounding fertility.:thumbup: I thought I was one of the only people who considered stuff like that.

CATCH THAT EGG!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

cookie soooooo glad addison is hope! i hope the worst is behind you. poor kid, so young to be on steroids. i HATE steroids and what they do to kids!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh what is going on with my temperatures! They are meant to go down not up! My CM and Cervix has changed for the worst too! :(


----------



## Buttercup84

OH was also in and out of hospital and on steroids as a kid for his asthma but he did grow out of it and now doesn't suffer at all so hopefully your Addison will be the same cookie, so hard when they're ill and its out of your control. Hope the meds help him out.


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - maybe you'll have a temp dip in a few days or so. 

Buttercup - yeh I hope he grows out of it within a few years, I didn't grow out of mine til I was around 20, but then i didn't develop it as young as Addison has, he was just under 2 the first time it happened. I think the wheezing bothers me more than it bothers him, and he loves hospital...said he wants to live there forever. Lol

Well didn't manage to take my temp this morning, my alarm was supposed to go off at 4am as I have to give Addison his inhaler 4 hourly...but it didn't go off and woke up at 5.20am, realised the time and jumped out of bed. Shame cos with my af being due tomorrow it would have been interesting to see what was going on with it but never mind. Still got creamy cm. 

I have a question - when working out your lp do you count to the day your af arrives so for instance if it arrives at 16 dpo do you class yourself as having a 16 day lp or do you class it as a 15 day lp as the day af arrives is CD 1 of the next cycle? Anyone know? X


----------



## Jess812

Cookie1979 said:


> Brunette - maybe you'll have a temp dip in a few days or so.
> 
> Buttercup - yeh I hope he grows out of it within a few years, I didn't grow out of mine til I was around 20, but then i didn't develop it as young as Addison has, he was just under 2 the first time it happened. I think the wheezing bothers me more than it bothers him, and he loves hospital...said he wants to live there forever. Lol
> 
> Well didn't manage to take my temp this morning, my alarm was supposed to go off at 4am as I have to give Addison his inhaler 4 hourly...but it didn't go off and woke up at 5.20am, realised the time and jumped out of bed. Shame cos with my af being due tomorrow it would have been interesting to see what was going on with it but never mind. Still got creamy cm.
> 
> I have a question - when working out your lp do you count to the day your af arrives so for instance if it arrives at 16 dpo do you class yourself as having a 16 day lp or do you class it as a 15 day lp as the day af arrives is CD 1 of the next cycle? Anyone know? X


It would be 15. As if you look on ff when af arrives say cd35 your last cycle was 
ctually 34 days as af is day 1 of a new cycle. Xx

AFM. Temp drop but think that's due to waking just over a hour before temping :( would you use that bbt adjuster or leave it how it is? X


----------



## Cookie1979

My period has arrived!!! Wasn't expecting it til tomorrow so was quite surprised. Oh well, onto the next cycle. X


----------



## Cookie1979

I would leave it as the adjuster wouldn't be accurate. X


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- if af arrives at 16dpo, then you will have a 15 day lp and you would consider that as cd1.
I completely forgot, I had asthma as a baby and I was always at the doctor. I grew out of it at about 6 years old. So it will clear up cookie.

Afm- cd22 and my temps are still quite low. I posted a thread asking if anyone had ever gotten a false + on a digi! I had O pains and all, how is it possible that my temps haven't gone up yet???


----------



## Cookie1979

That means my lp this cycle was 14 days and my cycle length was 34 days which is good for me and its been keeping to that since I started TTC...I had some very long cycles previous to that so I'm happy with 34 days xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- yip! A 14 day lp is perfect:)

Omw! I just had some ewcm! Maybe the cb digi was wrong and I have yet 2 ovulate! Will have to do a opk later today and will definitely dtd tonight!


----------



## Buttercup84

Temp rise wasn't very significant today, fc I actually did ov! I'm worrying now that my surge was a false alarm and I could still be due to ov. Think I'll continue with opks for now just in case and bd today and tomorrow. I had ov pains and lots of ewcm along with my pos opk though so hopefully my temp rises more tomorrow and I get crosshairs soon...
Eta I know pcos can give false pos opks but I only got one positive last cycle and I'm certain it was correct. Hmm!


----------



## Jess812

Cookie mine are now 34/35 day cycles too. Sucks having longer ones :/ 

Ok il leave my temp. Hopefully tomorrow it will go back up high again! X


----------



## Buttercup84

Think I might have solved the temp problem, bbt battery just died! Hopefully I can pick another one up today.


----------



## Unexpected212

2days late and I got the faintest positive on a first response...others can see it but I'm crapping myself


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- can you upload a pic?


----------



## wildchic

I did an opk earlier and it was -. I'm going to ask my gyno to prescribe clomid again to regulate my period. I can't take it anymore!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeek Unexpected FX for you!

Wildchic that sucks :( Fingers crossed you O soon!


----------



## Unexpected212

Ok I dont know if you'll see the line but I can for sure in real life. I also just got a faint on a cheapie.


----------



## AidensMama

BB- Sorry to hear your temps and cervix aren't cooperating. Maybe it's stress, as it seems like you've been in a bit of a funky head space lately?

wildchic- Hopefully you'll O soon, and it will be a big beautiful strong eggy that has some sticking power!

Unexpected. Congrats. Hope it's a really sticky bean and maybe you'll get a darker :bfp: in a few days.

Cookie- Hooray for a 14 day lp. At least it sounds like your body is on the right track

Afm, I'm so confused. FF says I O'd on CD12 and my temps have stayed up, but I had a sort of gush of bright red on CD 14 when I checked my CM, then it went watery and pink and nothing on CD 15 or 16 when I checked CM. Then last night (CD 16) after :sex: hubby said "YOUR BLEEDING" and I definitely had some red blood. It's pretty much gone again this morning, but it wasn't just a tiny bit and I dont EVER bleed from BD'ing. Sorry if that's TMI for any of you ladies, but I'm just totally frustrated with not knowing whats going on.


----------



## AidensMama

I think I see it Unexpected! FX'd that it will get darker for you!


----------



## wildchic

I hope so to Brunette! 

I contacted ClearBlue and asked if its possible to get a false + on their digi ovulation tests and they replied saying there are many things that can cause a false +, like pcos and a recent pregnancy and so on. But everything is fine with me and sure was not pregnant! I really don't know what's going on with my body!


----------



## Cookie1979

I think I see a line unexpected - ooh exciting. Fingers crossed for you. 

Wildchic - sorry you haven't got a positive, didn't you get one the other day or am I getting that wrong? 

Nothing much to report with me, got awful period pains!! Ouch ouch ouch! Cycle 4 better be my cycle!! Already fed up of ttc.

Well I have a lovely boss, he told me to take tomorrow off...don't need to use holiday or anything and to rest up!! So me and my boy are going to have a lazy day...can't wait!!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

AM maybe implantation?

Unexpected I definitely see it! :happydance:

Wildchic, maybe give it a few days and see what your temps are doing?

Cookie enjoy your day off!

AFM - I drove to work with a deep sickening feeling, I arrived and could barely make eye contact with her in the fear of crying. The morning was ok until one girls started crying about something then another then me! What a mess we all must have looked :lol: I spoke to the pregnant girl in the afternoon told her I was really sorry if I'd been at all off with her and that I didn't mean to be. I told her how happy and excited I am for her but how terrified I am of not falling pregnant soon and having to watch her pregnancy progress. She was so nice about it. She is terrified. She has a 15 year old son and is now 42 and with a new partner. I'm going to try and be there for her as much as I can. I'm still in a pretty bad place emotionally at the minute and really need to sort my head out. 

I woke this morning and my CM was sticky which was confusing but by lunch time it was EWCM again!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wildchic - I know lh levels fluctuate but I don't know why you'd have a false surge...It's something that can happen to pcos women but no idea if it happens to non pcos women. I hope you o soon xx


----------



## AidensMama

Oh Cookie, I hate the awful painful ones. It's nice that you'll get to have a lazy day, they are the greatest. Get some rest and hopefully you'll start feeling better soon. 

Wildchic- I know it's got to be so frustrating, wish I had some advice but all I can do is send good vibes your way.:hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - I understand how you feel, after my mc a colleague who I'm really good friends with who never even wanted a baby fell pregnant and I was totally gutted!!! I ended up apologising to her and explaining about a week after because I was worried I came across unhappy for her. After chatting with her I felt much better about it...my time came and so will yours xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know it will but I'm so scared that it won't come soon. I'm in an awful place now. 3 days of crying. I'm not strong enough to watch her pregnancy progress if I'm not pregnant myself :(


----------



## wildchic

Thanx ladies:)

Cookie- I did get a + the other day, but I have no idea what's going on! Oh and that's great that you off 2moro, I can only wish:)

Unexpected- I can see it:) Congrats:)

Brunette- glad you managed to talk things out with your friend! 

Am- hope the bleeding is a good sign!


----------



## AidensMama

Brunette, I'm so glad you mustered up the strength to talk to her. It's good for her to know where you stand, that way she doesnt take it personally but can still remember to be sensitive to your feelings when it comes to pregnancy/baby talk and everything. Honestly, I know you've been struggling and I think it's really good that you faced the issue in a direct way. I know it's till going to be really hard to watch her progress if you don't get your BFP soon, but maybe you'll absorb some good luck and baby dust from being sort of close to her. :hugs:

Wildchic- I hope so too. I really don't know but as confusing as it is to me I'm not going to let it make me too crazy (or at least I'll try not to). Just going to keep watching the cycle and see where it takes me. I still feel glad that my temps and CM showed ovulation on CD 12 (or close, since FF moved it from 11 to 12) because I was having some REALLY long cycles and late O's before and this feels a bit more 'normal'.


----------



## Unexpected212

I still won't get my hopes up too much until It gets a bit darker and my period doesn't come. Early days.

FX'd it sticks

Thanks to everyone that says they can see it. I'll be sticking around a bit longer you ladies have been so nice.


----------



## Jess812

Unexpected thats soooo seeable! when you said faintest i was expecting a squint your eyes kinda one lol.. 

congratulations!!! xx


----------



## Unexpected212

So. Sorry to bring bad news. had a few more positives and then started cramping and bleeding in the middle of the night. Very heavy bleeding and in so much pain. Guessing a chemical. So upset.


----------



## wildchic

Good Morning Ladies:)

So I took my temp at 3:15am, woke up very early as we dtd last night and again I fell asleep with no clothes on,lol:) and it was 36.43. I went back to sleep and woke up at 5am(not a full 3 hour sleep, but I took my temp again and it was 36.62. I used the temp adjuster and put the first temp in and it adjusted my temp to exactly 36.62. So I'm gonna go with that temp as it sounds right and its exactly the same on my thermometer! 

I'm hoping I did ovulate though! But I won't be able to take my temp 2moro coz I'll be assisting at my dd's chess sleep over tonight and there's just no way I'm taking the thermometer with! I won't even be able to sleep at all tonight.

Hope you ladies are having a good start to the weekend:)


----------



## CKJ

Congrats unexpected!!! Go out n get a clearblue! I found the blue dye tests give a much clearer line, tho I know it varies between ppl!!

Cookie so glad u get a day off u must b bloody knackered after this week!!

Brunette sorry u r feeling so down :-( I know saying it will happen won't help a jot til it does but hang in there you'll survive this!

Xxxx


----------



## AidensMama

Unexpected, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Wildchic - Sounds good! Hopefully your temps stay up and you can confirm that you've O'd. Keep it up and catch that sticky bean!!!


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- oh hun, sorry this is happening. *Hugs*
Maybe you should go to the doc and find out what's happening.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected I'm sorry :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks everyone

Still fx'd for you all and I will still be trying along with you guys

Spoke to NHS direct who said to rest as its too early to see or do anything if it is a miscarriage. If it gets worse bleeding or cramping to go in. I'm just going to wait and see. I feel like in my heart it was a chemical.


----------



## CKJ

So sorry unexpected we posted at the same time n I didn't see your post :-(


----------



## Cookie1979

So sorry unexpected, sending you big hugs. If its a chemical then yeh you just have to wait it out. xxx

Wildchic - Hope you have ovulated. xx

Was feeling abit poorly when I woke up but feeling abit better now, my son's temp was over 39 this morning, but with some calpol its gone right down and the cough has lessened. I took him to see the doctor and she wants me to give him a steroid inhaler twice daily from now on, and to up the dose for the next 2 weeks. He's sleeping at the moment. Just can't wait for him to be well again, the poor poppet has not had a good week...neither have I for that matter. Going to relax today!! Could do with a nap myself actually. xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Unexpected I'm so sorry hon, hope its over for u soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

unexpected i'm so very sorry hun, that's terrible. :( thinking of you. 

bb i'm so sorry you're having such a rough time!!!

cookie, i'm so glad he's doing a bit better! poor kid. def. relax this weekend.


afm i'm SUPER busy this weekend, so hoping i can keep up with you ladies. hoping everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks guys. Bleeding more heavily now feels like a really bad AF so I think it was probably a chemical/very early miscarriage. I am devastated but I'm going to keep trying


----------



## AidensMama

Unexpected - My heart is really hurting for you. I'm sure it's been traumatic. The best thing you can do is take it easy and just take care of yourself for now. It seems like you are grieving this with grace, and I applaud your strength. Know that we are here for you.:hugs:

Cookie- Glad his cough seems less now. Poor little guy (and poor mum too, I know it's been rough lately) Good that he's getting some rest, you need to do the same. I really hope everyone gets to feeling better soon. Hopefully this weekend gives you guys time to recharge and that next week starts off on a lighter note.

Afm, 6 dpo with a little spotting this AM. My temps are still 'up' I guess, a slight dip but still above the coverline, so we'll see. Feeling a bit gassy and bloated, and boobs are a little tender/sore/heavy feeling.


----------



## AidensMama

Damn. Bumming SO hard right now. :witch: just showed up with some SERIOUS bleeding, and after only a 6 or 7 day luteal phase. I really didnt think that's where this cycle was heading:nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i'm so sorry! that's a short lp too isn't it? are they usually that short?


----------



## AidensMama

mommyxofxone said:


> oh hun i'm so sorry! that's a short lp too isn't it? are they usually that short?


It's quite short. I really just started temping consistently the past couple of months, but I have been tracking dates and CM and any spotting and I'd say No, they are usually not that short. My cycles are crazy irregular though, and I've had midcycle bleeding a good bit in the past 6 months.

I'm going to start some b6 and maybe some vitex. Also, I'm going to see the GP in a few weeks for a smear and to have my thyroid checked, so I'm going to talk to her about the new developments of my cycle. I don't have infertility coverage so not ready to go to a RE yet and pay out of pocket. My GP does smears and pg tests and such (like I said) but I'm probably going to go need to see an actual OBGYN. It's been over a year and still not pregnant, and with the craziness in my cycle it's probably beyond my GP's comfort level.


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm so sorry the witch arrived early aidensmama, hope the supplements help u out next cycle and you're able to see an ob gyn at some point soon.
Afm I'm still waiting on another day or so of temp rises to confirm ov on my ff chart but I'm confident it was cd 15 or 16. I'm using a normal fever thermometer until I get new batteries from amazon, not ideal but better than not temping at this crucial point in my chart! Hoping I can hold out past 10dpo to test this time...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry AF showed :( That's a really short LP. Mine was 11 days then started Vitamin B6 and it was 12 days last month which is classed as "normal"

AFM - No idea what my stupid body is doing! My temperature shot up today, CM turned to creamy and sorry for TMI but I'm constipated again!


----------



## AidensMama

Buttercup - I'd agree. Looking at your FF chart I'd say it looks like you O'd around CD 15 or 16 as well, hopefully you get another high temp to confirm, than you can move into the TWW and we can all keep our fingers X'd for your :bfp: this cycle.
Does the thermometer your using at least read to the tenth degree? Either way it's definitely good to use whatever you have until your amazon order comes through.

BB- I'm hoping the B6 helps me out with my LP too. I've been doing a lot of reading about vitamins and herbal supplements and B6 seems to be backed by a lot of supporting data for helping with the LP and leading to :BFP: 's. 
As for what's going on with your cycle, I'm betting that you just O'd and that your going to see some more high temps. All you can do is see what happens over the next few days. Hope they stay up for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really do think the B6 has helped my cycles. If you click my chart you can see what a mess my first one was and what an improvement the second one was!

Surely I can't have ovulated yet!? My cervix hasn't been favourable!


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> I really do think the B6 has helped my cycles. If you click my chart you can see what a mess my first one was and what an improvement the second one was!
> 
> Surely I can't have ovulated yet!? My cervix hasn't been favourable!


Maybe not, I was just looking at your chart for this cycle and you had a nice block of days where you had EWCM and your temp today jumped up a little. Plus, if comparing to your last cycle, although its a bit earlier, the pattern in your temps seems close to what happened around your last O. 

I'm curious to see what happens with your temps tommorow and the next day.:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooo that would be exciting! We didn't :sex: last night, after half a bottle of red wine and working lots of overtime this week Hubby fell asleep! Will definitely BD today though!


----------



## AidensMama

I know how that goes. My hubby works rotating 12 hour shifts so he falls asleep on me a lot of nights/days too. 

:sex: tonight sounds like a good plan to me, plus your chart shows that you got some consecutive BD'ing in on CD 8, 9, and 10, so if you already O'd in the last day or two there should have been some sperm hanging around to meet the egg. :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why O why do I google!? Apparently O early isn't good as the egg isn't mature enough!n


----------



## brunettebimbo

Any idea why my first chart doesn't show when you click mine? Should show 3?


----------



## AidensMama

I'm a googler too, to the point of paranoia.

If you did happen to O on say CD 11 I'd say that's not TOO early and it hasn't been confirmed by your temps or anything, It just looks to me like it's a possibility. Try not to worry too much. Take a deep breath


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> Any idea why my first chart doesn't show when you click mine? Should show 3?

I'm not sure. My FF homepage also only show's my two most recent charts. Maybe thats standard?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've clicked on others and it shows a few. Maybe sharing settings!?

This was my first cycle https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg


----------



## AidensMama

YES! It is in sharing settings, if you scroll down to the bottom of the page there is a section where you choose which charts you want to publish. Good powers of deduction!

And wow, your right, that cycle was a hot mess! I recently had one like that, it was 46 days with weird spotting throughout. I wasn't consistently temping then, but I did keep track of my dates and the spotting and it was crazy just like yours.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not working for me :( O well!


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> Not working for me :( O well!

Are you a basic or VIP member? My trial ended so I'm just using the basic version now, and it says that basic members are limited to 2 charts on their homepage.


----------



## AidensMama

Sorry, not sure why that posted twice.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Basic that will be why then! :lol:

We've hit a horrible stage in toddlerhood! Bedtime/nap times are awful and always a struggle! He's always been so good but not anymore! :(


----------



## AidensMama

My DS refuses to nap, unless he just spontaneously curls up with a blanket and does it on his own.

Bedtime is horrific for us right now too. I let him co-sleep far too long, and now that he's getting bigger and we want to get him into his own room we are having a really hard time. We've had a few OK nights, but mostly he just stands in his room and screams until he throws up. I'm at my whits end with it and I admit I give in and just let him crawl in bed with us way too quickly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds hard :( 

DS is actually good at sleeping in his own bed etc but just recently getting him dressed for bed etc is hard. He then takes for ever to pick a book, your not allowed to touch the pages and if you do he goes back to the beginning! He has just started asking you not to shut his door because it's dark and he's scared. He's never done that before. I've managed to talk him round because I prefer the doors shut because of the cat and if there was a fire etc. I don't want to get him a night light because I think they can become a long term thing. I want him to know that the dark isn't scary. 

It's just taken me 45 minutes to get him down for a nap. He didn't want a nappy on (he only sleeps in them) so I said he would need to do a wee first. He wouldn't go on the potty, wouldn't have a nappy on etc. Eventually he calms down, has a week, picks a million books, sits on my knee for a cuddle whilst we read them, climbs into bed then asks for a nappy on! I give up :lol:


----------



## AidensMama

Oh my. My little guy has similar moments like the not touching the pages or he'll go back to the beginning. For example I am trying to teach him to write some letters and if I touch his hand or the crayon or anything he will either just scribble all over what he has written or need to get a whole new sheet of paper and throw a fit. 

He also sleeps with pull-ups (training pants that you can slide up and down OR open the sides, not sure what they might be called in the UK) and fights me to put them on before bed, but doesnt want to use the toilet either. 

Also, my DS has recently started having issues with the dark, in the evenings he won't go into a room or hallway if I dont go in first and switch a light on. He's also been talking about ghosts alot, I'm not sure where he picked it up because he doesnt have any siblings or go to pre-school or daycare, and doesnt have interaction with many other children because we mostly stay home. I keep trying to reassure him that the dark isn't scary and that ghosts are only pretend.

Oh the joys of little boys.:winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mines the same with letters too :lol:

Called pull ups here too :)

How weird that he's picked that up! My son goes to a childminders 2 days a week so I'm sure that's where he will have picked the dark thing up. 

Glad to know its not just us experiencing it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, cycle news?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no idea what's going on with mine!


----------



## Jess812

Hi mofo,

Im 7DPO today.. 
Not sure if these are symptoms but past 3 days had headache, skin breakout, creamy cm, feeling tired, getting damp knickers, today been very hot yet been a cold day.

hope some could mean something!


----------



## Cookie1979

I think kids go through phases, my son went through a stage of being difficult at bedtime, but now he's as good as gold...I'm sure at some point that will change.

Aidansmoma - I'd probably be freaked if my son started saying he saw a ghost, purely because I believe in that kind of thing. Saying that kids have big imaginations and its amazing what they absorb, they are like sponges...my son often says things and I have no idea where he got it from. Hopefully it's a phase he'll move out of very very soon. 

Mofo - I'm only on CD 3...so boring boring boring. How are you doing at the moment? Ok I hope xxx

Fingers crossed for you Jess xxx


----------



## Jess812

Thanks cookie...

Yeah Jacob is going though been difficult to dress in morning or change into pjs. Its like wrestling with him! 
Started tantrums too now for if his programme finishes hes screaming and getting worked up because wants it on again. 

Id be slightly scared about ghost too as i believe in that and had funny things happen here before. Nothing for months though....


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh we have lots of tantrums too, usually throws a wobbly when things don't go his way...he cam be so dramatic. 

Jess - I love hearing about ghostly stuff, I had a few things happen at my parents house, I believe it was my nan. There was a ghost at my dad's work, used to call my dad's name and he saw it loads of time...think he took a shine to my dad lol x


----------



## AidensMama

Mofo - CD 2 (grrrr) after a super short one, heavy bleeding but no noticeable drop in my temps yet. Any news with you?

Cookie and Jess - I absolutely believe in ghosts. Where we used to live in Pennsylvania all of the houses were really old and we used to experienced a lot of unexplained things. A good friend of mine had a house in the area where all the coal miners used to have homes when it was big in the area and there was this door in the basement that they would come in through so not to dirty the main entrance, and I SWEAR we would hear random coughing and hacking from down there randomly when no one else was home, I used to see/hear/feel things in my parents house when I was a teenager and sometimes I have strange dreams that I feel I'm almost lucid in, or bouts of 'sleep paralysis' which scare the heck out of me. (that hasn't happened since right after I finished highschool though. When we first brought DS home I FREAKED out one night because I woke up and I SWEAR I saw a huge fluffy cat laying in his bassinet. It scared me because we had no cats and I thought somehow a stray had gotten into the house. I also saw the 'ghost cat' as we came to call it out of the corner of my eye. Our dvd player would often come on by itself as if something had brushed up against the touch-panel and hit the power button, or the tv channel would randomly change and hubby would say "ghost cat stepped on the remote". 
We haven't had anything happen like that since we moved to NC and we dont ever really ever talk about ghosts in front of him, but when we moved into the house we are in now (our second rental since coming to NC) he will tell me there is a ghost in his bedroom and refuse to go in there. Once in a while he will point somewhere and say "mom GHOST" and I've noticed that the dog tends to stare at the exact spot and bark non-stop for a few minutes sometimes.

The scariest episode ever was when I was coming out of the bathroom once and I heard him in his room talking to himself. I said "Aiden, who are you talking to baby" and he said "the girl". I walk in and he is just standing in the corner looking at the wall. It creeped me out so bad.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok first off aidensmom- holy crap. that would scare the poop out of me i would be so scared! that's so creepy!!! you need a new rental omg. I'm in pa and we are in a new build luckily, i don't think i could manage ghosts lol!


everyone is pretty early in their cycle huh? i'm cd 8. should be o'ing next weekend. dh has said he really does want another. he will stay with just dd if it would make me happy, as he just wants me to be happy. but i'm not sure what to do.


----------



## AidensMama

I know, we aren't planning on staying much longer than through the winter. We want to move back to PA to be close to family, although DH found a good job (the reason we moved initially) it's just not worth being away from all our friends and family, and DS growing up without his grandparents and cousins. We are homesick, so hopefully we'll only have to put up with the ghost untill spring or early summer.

It does seem like most of us our pretty early in our cycle. I guess my short luteal phase kind of brought me right behind cookie, and only a few days behind you and jess. I was at CD 17, so I guess even though I was bummed it's sort of cool being a bit closer to where everyone else is (as long as this cycle is a bit more 'normal'.`We can all wait for the O together.


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh wow Aidensmama - I would be so scared!! But then I am a big wimp. 

Well it's 2.30am here and my son has a high temp, he woke up and was shaking uncontrollably...really scared me so called the out of hours doctor and they told us to bring him in. His temp goes down for a while but then shoots back up. He stopped shaking and once awake seemed ok and was excited about going out in the dark because he wanted to look at the moon and stars. The shaking really freaked me out. Now I don't want to sleep because I keep checking on him but I can't stay up all night so I'm gonna give it a bit longer and then try and get a little sleep. I just want the poor poppet well now, he's been through enough recently. :(


----------



## AidensMama

Oh no Cookie! Poor little guy (and poor scared mama). At least once he woke up he was excited about something, leave it to little ones to find something beautiful in even the scariest of situations.

I know when I was a kid and I would get really high temperatures I would sort of shiver or shudder non-stop in the cases where it was really bad. My DH actually hallucinates when he has a fever that is above about 100. 

I know you guys have been through a lot over the last few weeks and that high temps and the shaking are really scary, espescially in a young child, but your right, you can't stay up all night. I'd say give it a little longer and if he seems to be sleeping alright for now take the opportunity to close your eyes and get some rest, even if your super wakeful or only get in a few hours it will be good for you to rest up so you can take care of him tomorrow. Hope he's feeling better in the morning.:hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks xxx he just seems to be breathing fast in his sleep, when awake he seemed fine...I read fast breathing is quite common with fevers but I'm paranoid due to him being on oxygen in hospital. The doctor checked his breathing and he was fine so it's prob the temp but I can't help but worry. It's now almost 3.20am, hubby is sound asleep (why is it just us mum's that stay up and worry). The shaking thing freaked me out cos his temp was normal but when we got to the doc it was high so my reading wasn't accurate. 

I guess as mum's it's our job to worry!!! Xxx


----------



## AidensMama

Cookie1979 said:


> Thanks xxx he just seems to be breathing fast in his sleep, when awake he seemed fine...I read fast breathing is quite common with fevers but I'm paranoid due to him being on oxygen in hospital. The doctor checked his breathing and he was fine so it's prob the temp but I can't help but worry. It's now almost 3.20am, hubby is sound asleep (why is it just us mum's that stay up and worry). The shaking thing freaked me out cos his temp was normal but when we got to the doc it was high so my reading wasn't accurate.
> 
> I guess as mum's it's our job to worry!!! Xxx


I can't imagine how your dealing with all of this, I know the rapid breathing has got to be super scary with everything he has had going on. At least the doctor felt that he was doing ok.

I know exactly what you mean, your completely right that as mum's it's hardwired into us to worry. A few months ago when DS was up all night throwing up and crying I would just lay awake and stare at him after he fell asleep, constantly feeling his skin and just basically worrying about what would happen next. Hubby would sleep all night, meanwhile I'm obsessing over whether he is dehydrated or what could be causing the issue. I think nature gave Mom's an extra worrying-gene.

I really do hope that things settle down for you guys, and that you can find some peace. All this worrying and stress CAN'T be good for you at all. I bet your completely exhausted, physically AND mentally....so much for that day off helping you get in some much needed relaxing. I'll be thinking of you and Addison and sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks so much, chatting to you has helped. I actually ended up downloading a stop watch app and counting his breaths and it was about 42 per minute, and its supposed to be 35 so in fact it's not as fast as I thought. I've given him ibruprofen and I'm hoping it gets his fever down, if not we have a prescription for antibiotics as the doc thinks it's a upper respiratory infection. He said to wait and see if the fever goes on its own. 

Oh yes I'm shattered, I haven't had a proper nights sleep in a full week.

Now I know his breathing isn't too bad I'm going to try and get some sleep. Thanks again, calmed me down having someone to talk to. 

Oh how I wish I could switch off and not worry like our men appear to but no can do. I guess someone has to worry and us mum's got the job. Xxx. Ok one last check and then I'm going yo sleep...It's almost 4am yawn!!!


----------



## AidensMama

Your quite welcome, glad I could help you relax a bit. Sweet dreams, I'll be looking for updates on how he's doing over the next day or two.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie the shaking and fast breathing will be due to his high temp, Tristan has done it before, it's really scary. After taking him to out of hours they explained that it's the bodies way of trying to bring the temperature down and it's actually a good thing. How is he this morning?

AFM - Hubby fell asleep again last night, I was so annoyed so I woke him up and helped myself :rofl: My temperature dipped today so obviously didn't O on CD11. Hopefully it will keep going down and I will O soon


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:)

How's everyone doing?

I'm 3dpo,YAY! 
I had a busy weekend and now its time to relax!

I'm so dreading this tww, just wish I could fast forward to like 10dpo:(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay :happydance:

I'm CD13. Just waiting to O! I'm finding I'm wishing each day away, bringing me that day closer to a BFP!! *sigh*


----------



## AidensMama

BB - You were right! I really did think your temp was gonna stay up, still, O's gotta be on it's way soon for you, right?

Wildchic - :happydance: Glad to hear you finally O'd. I know TWW's suck, but we'll be here to wait with you and try to keep you busy. I'll be sending you good vibes for a nice, STICKY bean.

AFM, CD 3 and nothing exciting to report. I needed some cheering up, so I watched a bunch of youtube tutorials last night and cut my self some cool, side-swept, angled rocker-chick bangs. I can't quit flipping my hair around. Nothing like changing it up to make me feel a little glam.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. I hope O happens soon!

Your well brave, I could never cut my own hair! :lol:


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm 3-4dpo wildchic so I'm waiting along with you :) Hoping I can make it to 14dpo before testing but who knows...!
How scary cookie, hope Addison is feeling a bit better today and you too.


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks. I hope O happens soon!
> 
> Your well brave, I could never cut my own hair! :lol:


I've been cutting it myself for the last few years now (only going to a professional once in a while). I used to wear it short, so as I've been growing it out I just trim it up or try to cut layers or something into it. 

Believe me, I've messed it up pretty good a few times, but my philosophy is that it's just hair and it always grows back eventually.

I've been coloring myself too, since I was probably about 15, which a lot of women do, but I've had some crazy mishaps with that as well. I've been just about every color (it was smurf-blue when I met my hubby).




Buttercup- I'll be keeping my fingers X'd for you as well. I know the waiting-game is miserable, but it will be good as long as you can to avoid any false negatives or disappointments. :dust: for you Post O ladies.


----------



## Cookie1979

Morning ladies, well my son's fever seemed to break somewhere between 5am and 6am, he got up at 7am, seemed very well, no temp, playing and running around nd very happy. Then from about 11.15am, he started grizzling, so came and snuggled up to me, his temp is up again (although not as high as it was), he's shivering and feeling hot to touch. Really thought he was on the mend, this is the third day of a temperature that comes and goes. Just don't know what to do, we get his temp down and next thing you know it's back up again. He's never been this ill before, and I hate it. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

ohh cookie i'm so sorry!! that sounds horrifying!!!! when i was little, i would get temps of 103 as my norm. i would hallucinate and everything. it was really bad. so far dd's never really had any temps for the most part, i'm so glad she hasn't taken after me with the high temps. i don't want to go through what my mom did.

i hope you get everything sorted and he'll be alright!!! poor kid!


aidensmom i hope you get to leave there soon, the ghost thing would so not be ok with me lol! would freak me out so bad.

wildchic & buttercup so awesome about you being 3dpo! congrats to that! wooooo!

afm, cd9. just waiting til i decide what to do lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh, turned up at the in laws to a baby and a pregnant 16 year old. Nice one!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's Tristans birthday in October. He will be 3. I've got his main presents but want to get a few smaller bits. What kind of things do you buy?


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb a pregnant 16 year old?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep my niece by marriage!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-going-crack-up-any-useful-advice-please.html


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh God...16 and pregnant? I feel sorry for her!!! 

BB - Addison is 3 in November and I'm trying to think of ideas, not only for birthday but Christmas...we're going to get him a kids camera and he says he wants a big blue lorry, and we've also bought him an acoustic guitar from elc. I've been looking online but not come up with many ideas. Was thinking of getting him pop up pirate, there seem to be more games for 3 years. What are you getting/got Tristan? Maybe you can give me some ideas!! :)

Addison's temp has gone back down, he ate a roast dinner and even knicked a roast potato off his dad. Was really surprised by the amount he ate, giving me hope that he's on the mend. Just hoping his temp doesn't shoot up in the night...going to keep him off preschool tomorrow but hoping he will be ok to go on Wednesday. Means I'm going to have to try and work from home with him here but hopefully he'll be ok and I'll be able to get on with it. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's good that he's eaten. Always a good sign :)

He always helps me hoover so have bought him a hoover that picks up bits and getting him the leapfrog scribble and write. I have a box of bits that I pick stuff out of the rest will be for Christmas. I have 2 games from ELC too. Thinking of some hot wheel cars, a fireman outfit, some character undies etc


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I have no ideas what boys like, so I can't help you there. My dd's birthday is also in October, what day is Tristan? My dd is the 19th and we plan on getting her an educational laptop, she also wants a rockstar guitar that comes with I microphone.

Buttercup- glad I'm not alone coz most of the other ladies are more or less at the same place in their cycles! 

AM- thanx hun, its always good to have a chat with you ladies:). Oh and the ghost thing is just creepy! I had a bad experience when living in my moms house, so I'm a total scaredy when it comes to that!

Cookie- sorry you and LO having a bad week, but I hope it clears up soon. 
When I was younger and got a bad fever, my mom would dilute vinegar with warm water and dab me with a cloth. It sounds weird, but it helped break the fever. I also did it with dd once and she also was shivering and jerking because of it. Another time I took her to the ER and the prescribed a bullet to insert in her bottoms. It wasn't nice, but it also helped.

Something very strange has been happening around me with my sister, dh and my mom. My sis and dh told me they had a dream that I was pregnant and my mom said she dreamed my aunt was pregnant. Now the OWT says that when you dream about pregnancy, someone is going die! I don't know what to make of it all! And this was all in one week! Crazy stuff!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristans is the 18th :) He was 5 days early!


----------



## AidensMama

BB - When Aiden turned 3 in August we got him some Hot Wheels Cars, Character Undies (which are a big hit), a nice big box of crayons and some coloring books and little kid's workbooks for practicing to write letters and numbers, a set of Alphabet flash cards, Monster's Inc on DVD a new blanket for his bed and a 'hauler' truck that came with a few smaller cars/trucks that fit in the back on the trailer part. We went over the top a little, but that was because his grandparents live far away and sent money and asked us to just go pick out some things we thought he'd like. Hope this gives you some ideas.

As for the pregnant 16 year old and baby at your in-laws, I know that had to be hard. Sometimes when we are struggling with something the universe seems determined to rub it in our faces. I hope you can try and hold it together and keep looking forward believing that it will be your turn soon.

Cookie, Glad that Addison ate well. Sounds like a good sign to me. Good luck trying to get some work done with him home, I know when I have a large assignment due for class that it sometimes feels like I'm going to pull my hair out if Aiden is feeling particularly needy or rambunctious that day. Maybe it would be a good idea to put some movies on for him and see if you can get him to curl up with a blanket and just take it easy? ...if you don't mind letting him watch television (i know some mom's don't like their little ones to spend too much time in front of the screen).

Mofo, as much as waiting can suck, at least you've got some time to really think and figure out what you want to do. I can totally understand you being unsure, it's a pretty monumental decision to change the way of life you've gotten settled into. Do you feel like you are leaning more one way that the other at this point?


----------



## wildchic

Ooh brunette, leapfrog always has good educational products. My dd has about 3 of them. The one that teaches the kids to write, the laptop with the sounds and the leapfrog pad.
You can't go wrong with those. My dd has learned so much with them, very good choice!


----------



## AidensMama

wildchic said:


> Ooh brunette, leapfrog always has good educational products. My dd has about 3 of them. The one that teaches the kids to write, the laptop with the sounds and the leapfrog pad.
> You can't go wrong with those. My dd has learned so much with them, very good choice!

We're a fan of LeapFrog stuff too. We have the big stuffed dog, Scout, that you can program with your child's name and favorite color and food and stuff so that the phrases he says are customized to your child, and Tag Junior that you pass over special books and it reads them aloud or talks about the illustrations. I agree that they are a good choice and that they really do teach the little ones a lot.:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is it - https://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/9260920. We are taking him to Eureka for his birthday too. 

I found the Santas Grotto board on here! Oh oh! :lol:

Looks like I'm gearing up to O! Fingers crossed. Just warned Hubby this morning that it's fertile week :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

We've got that scout Aidansmama! Well we did, its in a box somewhere I think. I was going to look at the leapfrog reading stuff.

Update on Addison - he had abit of a temp in the night, but ibruprofen bought it right down again, he slept til about 8.30am which is VERY late for him as he's usually up between 6am and 7am. So far so good this morning, he has no temp and is chasing the cats around and generally being a pain in the bum...he's ate breakfast aswell so thats good. Just watching and waiting now as he was ok yesterday morning and went downhill from about 11am. If we get to this afternoon with no temp I will start to feel optimistic I think. Fingers crossed. I slept on a duvet on his bedroom floor for part of the night, which wasn't very comfortable but every time I tried to leave he cried and I just needed sleep. Really really hope we are coming to the end of his illness. Was abit worried about the fact that he isn't weeing much and when he does its very dark, but my mother in law assures me its due to the fever. He's drinking loads but I'm told the fever will be dehydrating him and the water is being burnt off by the fever. My mother in law used to be a nurse and was a paediatric nurse and an asthma nurse so she's good to call up and get advice from. Really put my mind at rest after talking to her.

Hope everyone is ok, hopefully I'll stop going on about Addison's illness soon...feel like thats all I've talked about recently, but then for the last week my life has revolved around him being ill. Im a complete recluse, only places I've been in the last week is the hospital, shop and doctors...going abit stir crazy.

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like he is improving. So glad to hear it :) It's awful when they are ill!!

In TTC news a friend said to me today how she had been TTC her son for a while, she read somewhere that it was good for men to take Folic Acid too, the month her fella started taking it she got her BFP. 

I've had a read up on it and apparently it is good! Boosts sperm count apparently! I'm getting hubby on it today!


----------



## Jess812

@Aidansmama we too have the scout teddy! Got it forJacobs first Xmas when was 6months old... he still plays with it and has the lullubys to sleep to. but not like he needs it kinda thing

@cookie im glad hes feeling alittle better x


Well im 9DPO today.. took test earlier, What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







1278149_10153235725760386_1665153998_o.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything. Sorry Hun


----------



## Jess812

Its ok, someone on another site said they can see a faint line when zoomed in more :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

When you testing again?


----------



## Jess812

im morning most likely but with IC x


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX for you! Still early so still time :)


----------



## Jess812

yep! got plenty of IC so will test until either comes first!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i think i see something? i think i've developed line eye


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't see anything either Jess but you have plenty of time left. Fx for you. 

Well Addison hasn't had a temperature all day and has seemed pretty well so I'm really relieved, can tell it's really taken it out of him though...poor thing gets tired easily. Hoping to get a good night's sleep tonight....oh god I hope so, soooooooooosoooooooooo tired.

X


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry cookie, i can't even imagine. so hoping he feels better soon and you can relax


----------



## AidensMama

I don't see anything yet Jess, but FX'ed for a :bfp: is in your near future.

:dust:

Cookie- I'm glad to hear he is showing signs of improvement. Sounds like he might finally be on the mend. I don't think your 'going on' about him being ill, your a mom and so that's just the main thing happening in life right now. We all need an outlet for everything that happens in life, and this is as great a place as any to vent your worries and to get support.:hugs:


----------



## CKJ

Really glad he's a bit better today cookie!! Hope u finally get some sleep!!

Good luck to all those o 'ing n testing soon!!!


----------



## wildchic

Jess- I don't see anything, but like the other ladies said, you have plenty of time!

Cookie- glad Addison is doing better! Hopefully things will be better this week, for all of you!


----------



## Jess812

Thanks everyone its alright i dont feel bad yet as still very early!! I think il test every morning now since ive loads IC's lol. 

Hope everyones getting on alright x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Woke up with a massive temperature dip! :happydance: I also woke up feeling a bit poorly too though, my throat is really sore but feels like it's headed to my chest. :(

Jess have you tested again?


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck jess, couldn't see anything on the test u posted but still time for a bfp yet :)
Cookie I hope Addison is continuing to improve bless him!
Yay for impending ov brunette, hope u catch that egg :)
Speaking of birthdays and xmas I feel quite proud as I'm pretty much done with both for dd (bday is dec 19 so I need to be organised!) I'm just thinking about what to do for a party, shes only gonna be 2 so nothing too big yet.
In ttc news ff gave me crosshairs on cd17 a day later than ovufriend's cd16. I think cd16 personally so I'll be testing on cd27 (next Monday) as I have some ics.


----------



## Jess812

morning! Yey brunette but not good about feeling ill :hugs:

Yes ive tested again, i wouldnt really see anything but someone i speak to from a ttc group said they can see the very sligtest one and tweaked picture and said can see on there... so i dont know! :shrug:
Temp drop quite alot but i woke twice needing to pee but was saving for this morning lol. And temp check was over a hour earlier....
Busy day today, got to go see a pediatrician with Jacob due to testicle problems :( Hope things go ok, pretty nervous!!



Hows Addison today cookie? Hope hes doing ok!

Wow Buttercup very organized!! Mind you i started last month :blush:
As for FF ovfriend... on FF i got crosshair 3 dpo. But ovufriend didnt give me until 5dpo but put O later than FF. Pushed it back when got to 8dpo. So now both the same with O been on cd20.
Good luck xx


----------



## CKJ

Buttercup my dd is born 26th dec n will b 2 as well


----------



## mommyxofxone

My turn for a poorly kid, dd woke up choking on her own vomit at 4am.


----------



## Cookie1979

Jess - taking your temp earlier will definitely make your temp lower. FX for you.

Buttercup - Wow your good, my sons birthday is november, I had bought him 2 presents but I gave one to him to cheer him up as he's been so poorly...so now have only 1 present. Really need to go shopping!!! I used ovufriend and ff last cycle and ff was wrong, Ovufriend was right...so personally think Ovufriend is better.

Mofo - oh no, how scary must have that have been?!!! Is she ok? Poor poppet.

Addison is much better, no temp at all yesterday or through the night last night, he's with my Dad today and although seems ok in himself he still doesn't have much of an appetite and is usually keen to go out but apparently doesnt want to go anywhere. He was up in the night, I have no idea what time or how long he was awake as I didn't look at my phone. He eventually went to sleep in our bed, I woke up to him pretty much lying on top of me. I'm so tired today, esp as we had to get up at 6am for work. Roll on the weekend, either Sat or Sun I'm getting a lie in!! Addison is supposed to go to Pre-school all day tomorrow but I think a full day would be abit much for him so I'm just sending him for a morning session and hoping he'll have a sleep and occupy himself while I work....really hope so anyway.

Early night tonight for me!!! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jess your chart says you've got a BFP! Did you retest?


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies:)

I see too that Jess has a + on her chart. Hope she got her bfp!

I'm sooo tired! Fell asleep twice today. 

Hope everyone had a good day:)


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies!! been SO busy today, Jacob at hospital and found out he needs a operation to bring one of his testicles down :/ but hes ok in himself though!!

I took a FRER when i got home and its BFP!!! i cannot believe it. IC's still say negative..
 



Attached Files:







524608_10153239139515386_1464346150_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5









1238246_10153239144070386_865912007_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Jess812

:happydance::happydance:

couldnt believe it... on the rubbish pink tip one when friend tweaked you can see something.. so was bugging me and bought first response test! Glad i did :D


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww thats cool CKJ, mine was 12 days late so I wasn't expecting an almost xmas baby lol!
Cookie glad to hear ff has been off for someone else! I've been xmas and birthday shopping through the year and accumulated more than I expected, soo excited for December now hehe :)


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Jess:)


----------



## Jess812

Thanks wildchic x


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh didn't spot ur bfp when I replied earlier, big congrats jess!!


----------



## AidensMama

:thumbup::happydance: YAY JESS! Congrats. So happy to see that beautiful :bfp:!! 

Maybe it's all the babydust and good luck flying around this thread ;)

:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats jess that's awesome!!!!


cookie, so glad addison is doing better today!!!


cd11- opk neg- 

dd is ok, not her usual spunky self, so that's pretty sad, but she's resting well and taking it easy. hoping tonight is uneventful x


----------



## Cookie1979

Jess - congrats on your bfp!! Really pleased for you. X

Mofo - hope your dd is better soon.

Afm - I now feel ill, throat and head hurts and have that yukky feeling you get when you have a cold. I hope it doesn't turn into flu or anything. On a positive note finally got a good nights sleep last night, and hopefully will again tonight. 

Meant to start temping again today but completely forgot...hopefully will remember tomorrow


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO hope DD feels better soon!

Cookie that sucks, fingers crossed your not getting ill!

AFM - My temperature rose slightly today, I don't know if that means I O'd yesterday or not! I need to know whether to eat my pineapple :lol:


----------



## CKJ

Congrats jess!!!! 

N buttercup-I was two weeks early so I wasn't expecting an Xmas baby either haha


----------



## Jess812

Thanks ladies, so happy! Plus this little one was conceived on my birthday! :)

Ok for working DD out.. Is it the same for people who have longer cycles than 28? x


----------



## CKJ

No if u find an online calculator it'll differ if u have a longer cycle, my edd based on lmp is 26 th April, based on cycle length it's 29th April n based on my actual scan its 27th April lol


----------



## Jess812

Lol how different!!! Yeah just looked and LMP is 6th June. By cycle length 8th June. We shall see....

Hows everyone doing?
Found out yesterday also that my son needs surgery :( One of his testicles need to be brought down properly as causing problems.


----------



## Buttercup84

CKJ it's mad isn't it how due dates can be so far apart but babies can end up being born so close together :)
Jess, I only knew my due date with DD as I was certain of the earliest conception date and figured it would have been a few days after that at the most. My LMP gave me a due date almost a month earlier than my real one of 7th Dec! If you know your ov day then that should help you work it out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh jess i'm so sorry, my friend's son had to have a hole closed in his sac because apparently the one testicle was visiting the other or something like that (it's been a few years so foggy on details) and he was only a few months old. i think your son's surgery is actually a bit common and not too invasive. thank goodness it's just the testicles and not elsewhere on the body you know? seems like it shouldn't be too hard. how far up is it did they say? and how old is your son again? 

cookie- i sure hope you're wrong and you're not getting sick!!! ugh!


bb- yummy pineapple! i should try that this cycle. :) 

afm- dd was sick once at 11 last night but fine the rest of the night. she's sitting next to me right now in her jammies! :) watching mickey of course. no diarrhea yet- but it's still early. opk last night was very light but there was a slight line. just hanging out.


----------



## Unexpected212

Congrats Jess so happy for you!!

Update on my situation. Wasn't a chemical. went for a scan, saw empty sac and it turned out to be an early miscarriage that is still going on :( Sorry to bring bad news and sorry if this triggers any bad feelings or worries just thought I'd let you know

As soon as I get my period I will be trying again though :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh unexpected i'm so sorry :( thinking of you. def no ill feelings or anything like that.


----------



## CKJ

So sorry unexpected :-( hope all improves soon. Absolutely no consolation right now but u r extra fertile after an mc, I had one 'natural' period n then got pg successfully, everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## Jess812

mommyxofxone said:


> oh jess i'm so sorry, my friend's son had to have a hole closed in his sac because apparently the one testicle was visiting the other or something like that (it's been a few years so foggy on details) and he was only a few months old. i think your son's surgery is actually a bit common and not too invasive. thank goodness it's just the testicles and not elsewhere on the body you know? seems like it shouldn't be too hard. how far up is it did they say? and how old is your son again?
> 
> cookie- i sure hope you're wrong and you're not getting sick!!! ugh!
> 
> 
> bb- yummy pineapple! i should try that this cycle. :)
> 
> afm- dd was sick once at 11 last night but fine the rest of the night. she's sitting next to me right now in her jammies! :) watching mickey of course. no diarrhea yet- but it's still early. opk last night was very light but there was a slight line. just hanging out.

Yeah im not as worried about it now.. Its just above his willy but to the side abit. luckily its there!! 



Unexpected212 said:


> Congrats Jess so happy for you!!
> 
> Update on my situation. Wasn't a chemical. went for a scan, saw empty sac and it turned out to be an early miscarriage that is still going on :( Sorry to bring bad news and sorry if this triggers any bad feelings or worries just thought I'd let you know
> 
> As soon as I get my period I will be trying again though :)

Thanks unexpected... 

Im so sorry about your miscarriage! Not nice thing to happen :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected in sorry :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks for your kind words

Just keep telling myself my body was looking out for itself in the sense there was probably something seriously wrong with the foetus/baby.

I will deffo be trying as soon as I get my first natural period back so i'll be staying here.

Sorry again to bring it up here especially with the happy news!!

We will all have our time, I truly believe that. Hopefully in about a year or so we'll all have our babies :)


----------



## Jess812

Unexpected212 said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> 
> Just keep telling myself my body was looking out for itself in the sense there was probably something seriously wrong with the foetus/baby.
> 
> I will deffo be trying as soon as I get my first natural period back so i'll be staying here.
> 
> Sorry again to bring it up here especially with the happy news!!
> 
> We will all have our time, I truly believe that. Hopefully in about a year or so we'll all have our babies :)

Dont apologize! Its ok to speak about it.... A friend from another site also had miscarriage last month and fell pregnant this month just few days before me and never had another bleed after miscarriage so you can still get pregnant. Good luck hun x


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much.

You ladies are always so nice here. Glad I found this group!!

You must be sooo excited Jess!!!


----------



## wildchic

Unexpected- sorry you going through this hun*hugs*

Afm- I'm having cramps on and off accompanied by backache(which I woke up with!)
I used the bbt adjuster for the day I had the ovulation pain(day after +opk), I took my temp an hour earlier and I slept in dd's bed the night before. My temp was 36.33, adjusted temp was 36.44. So I decided to use the adjusted temp in ff and it said I hadn't ovulated yet, but when I put it in ovufriend, they gave me solid crosshairs and put ovulation on cd20, making me 8dpo instead of 6dpo.
I'm confused as everything points to ovulation on cd20, but ff doesn't think so! 
I think I should go with ovufriend, what do you ladies think?(Using my phone, so can't post a link to ovufriend chart)


----------



## Unexpected212

I think you should go with what your physically feeling. I got cramps around the day after I got a positive OPK. I'd go with ovufriend.


----------



## Cookie1979

So sorry unexpected - I had a mc before I had my son, it's not a nice thing to go through. Sending you big hugs. Xxx

Jess - awww sorry your son has to go through that, poor little thing xxx

Wildchic - I had the same thing happen last cycle, ff and ovufriend gave me different o dates, I knew ff was wrong and thought ovufriend was right, so went with ovufriend and I was right to as my period arrived when ovufriend said it would. Personally I think ovufriend is more reliable and you should go with that O day. Xx


----------



## Jess812

Thanks cookie...

Yes id go with ovufriend personally x


----------



## Buttercup84

Unexpected, i'm so sorry hon. Wishing you all the best when you're ready to try again :hugs:
wildchic, ff gave me crosshairs a day later than ovufriend this cycle but i'm going with ovufriend's as that was my own guess anyway. I reckon if you feel it was CD20 based on your symptoms and gut feeling then that's more likely to be it :flower:


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> MofO hope DD feels better soon!
> 
> Cookie that sucks, fingers crossed your not getting ill!
> 
> AFM - My temperature rose slightly today, I don't know if that means I O'd yesterday or not! I need to know whether to eat my pineapple :lol:

:haha:

Brunette, your query as to when you should eat your pineapple made me smile!

Unexpected- I'm really sorry to read about your situation, but glad to see your staying positive for next cycle. 

Don't feel badly about 'bringing it up' or talking about it here, I think this is definitely a safe space to bring both happy and sad news, as you have a whole group who will cheer you on or be there for you and try to lift your spirit when things are hard. I am really happy I found this thread too, seems like a really great group of ladies:hugs::hugs:

Wildchic, FF changed my O date a few times last cycle, and I wasn't really sure if it was right at all. I do like it, I just don't trust the accuracy. I agree that going by your body, the opk, mucus or any other symptoms is probably a better indicator, and if Ovufriend's date coincides with your intuition than I'd probably go with that day, at least one tracking/predicting app agrees with you so I'd say your gut feeling is probably pretty accurate.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My temp dipped by 0.1 this morning. :(


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- it could mean that you're ovulating today. All your other signs look like it will happen soon. I've read on another forum that you ovulate when your cm becomes creamy, if not dry. Don't know how true that is.

MoFo- how is your dd? Hope she's doing better.

Afm- been having extreme backache! I kind of think its my kidneys, as I don't drink a lot of water, mainly coffee(decaf) and tea. Had dh rub my back last night. 
I decided to go with ovufriend instead of ff, I just hope ovufriend is right, making me 9dpo:)

How's everyone else?


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. dd is 100% today, much better!!!! so glad. no vomit or anything, seems so happy again.

she's sitting playing a bit now and watching sofia.

my opks are getting a tad darker, and my cp is high soft and open, so good signs. i don't have my usual cramps though? very odd indeed. just waiting to see.


----------



## Unexpected212

Mofo - Glad your DD is feeling better

And thank you again everyone for your kind words. I love this group here!!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - glad your DD is much better

BB - isn't it more about the pattern? So as long as it stays up it should be ok? I am pretty new to this though so no expert. See what tomorrows temp looks like? xx

Unexpected - hope you are doing ok xx

Wildchic -Yeh go with Ovufriend...when are you going to test or will you wait and see if AF arrives. xx

Not much to report with me, once again forgot to take my temperature...I seem to have a problem with starting, once I take it once I don't forget again, just need to get that first time out of the way. Hopefully tomorrow I will remember. Its because I've been so tired and abit poorly on top of it, I'm not really on planet earth when I wake up in the mornings. So flippin tired still...could sleep for a week!!! Dreamt last night that I had a positive pregnancy test...hoping its a premonition!! lol xx


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- hope your dream/premonition was for all of us, lol. I'm in 2 minds about when to test. I was thinking 2moro, but that may still be to early. And I hate seeing a bfn! Af due next week sometime, maybe I'll wait it out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wild- def wait to test!

cookie- i hear you, i have the worst trouble starting! i haven't done any this cycle, at one point i meant to but just kept forgetting but with dd being ill that threw that out the window too so just not doing this cycle


----------



## Unexpected212

Both times I've been pregnant my biggest sign was sore boobs...and WEIRD vivid dreams. Like I never remember my dreams then when I'm pregnant they are vivid and feel so real. 

I also always dream about a positive before I get one...FX'd your dream comes true :)


----------



## AidensMama

MofO- so glad she's feeling better. It's so awful when little ones are sick.

Wildchic, I agree you should wait a little longer to test, if you can. No point in dealing with inaccurate BFN's and playing the "is this really a correct negative?" game. Give it a few more days and your shot at an accurate result will be much better, and hopefully you won't have to keep guessing about whether or not it was just too early. I can't wait for you to test either though, I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle. FX'ed.

:dust:

BB, hope it's an O dip!



Cookie and MoFo, I remember to take my temp, only because I've made it a habit as soon as I get up EVERY day. No matter where I'm at in my cycle I take it just so I don't get out of the habit and have to start over up again. 


CD 7 here, and just waiting..waiting..waiting...Ugh.


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck wildchic, probably best if u can wait but I'm not sure I could. If I can get to 10dpo I'll be proud lol!
Hope your dream is right cookie :)
Afm I'm 7dpo and having side lower back twinges which are unusual for me, implantation maybe?


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup84 said:


> Good luck wildchic, probably best if u can wait but I'm not sure I could. If I can get to 10dpo I'll be proud lol!
> Hope your dream is right cookie :)
> Afm I'm 7dpo and having side lower back twinges which are unusual for me, implantation maybe?

Thanx hun, I'm going to try to not test. 
I woke up yesterday with pain in my lower back, kinda where the kidneys are. I googled kidney infection, but it doesn't seem to match up. 
Fx its a good sign for me & you:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stay strong girls! Testing early only causes heartbreak! FX for you all :)

AFM I've woken with a horrendously sore throat! :( Slight temperature rise this morning so hoping that means I ovulated yesterday as predicted by FF! Hubby has totally lost his sex drive at the minute so hoping I have ovulated! Might be able to get one more from him tonight at a push!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Strange! Just been for my morning wee, wiped and there is some light brown! I've only ever spotted on my first cycle off BCP. :wacko: ovulation spotting?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- It could be ovulation spotting, though I've never experienced that. Hope it is a sign for you!

Afm- again I had to use the bbt adjuster coz I woke up at 3:40am instead of my normal 5am. My waking temp was 36.68 and the adjuster was 36.82. I used the adjuster temp(guess I'm hoping it means something,lol). I still have backache, but have no other symptoms.

Have a lovely weekend ladies:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Might be BB - never experienced it before myself. Fingers crossed. I feel I'll too, throat hurts and venereal yuk feeling. 

Aidansmama - I'm waiting aswell...when do you usually O? I don't until about day 21 so I'm in for a bit of a wait. I have pcos so although I've got a longer wait they have been fairly consistent since ttc. 

Actually remembered to take my temp this morning so hopefully no more forgetting now


So tired and feel I'll..luckily only working this morning, need to think of something to do this afternoon with my boy. Xx


----------



## AidensMama

BB- Sometimes I spot around O. Not every cycle, but it's usually like you said, very minimal and right around the time of O. Also, if you have a sore throat you could be fighting something that might cause your temp to be a little higher..just something to keep in mind.

Cookie - I haven't really been charting faithfully for long enough to say for sure when I "typically" O, my cycles are really crazy. I've had some really long ones where I'm pretty sure I didn't O till between CD 20-25, some where it's been more standard, like 14-18, and last cycle according to my temps, CM and Fertility Friend I O'd on CD 12 (first 11, but it changed) so I really don't even have a very clear idea when it will be this cycle, however I'm starting to notice my CM changing and have a feeling it will be earlier in this cycle as well.
At least it's staying relatively consistent for you, and glad you remembered to temp this morning, just need to get yourself into the habit.:thumbup:

Wildchic- Don't have TOO much longer to wait now. I really really REALLY REALLY hope when it's finally time to POAS that you get a :bfp:. Sending tons of good vibes and baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I got ovulation spotting the month i conceived dd. mine was red blood though mixed in my ewcm. 

i should be getting ready to o over here, found a TON of ewcm yesterday, opks are gradually getting darker, but not quite there yet. as last two cycles O occured 15 & 17 and today is cd 14 i could get my pos anytime now.

hoping all the signs are good news ladies!!!

i've put away my therm because i'm never going to remember to test this cycle.


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- hope O happens soon!

Aidensmama- thanx hun:) I really hope so too!

I still have a sore back and the pain now went up to the upper part. Also had a bit of nausea today and when I drank my coffee(with milk in) it tasted off(couldn't be the milk, as I had the same milk earlier. Idk, it could just all be in my head!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i always create symptoms. i HATE when that happens!!!


----------



## Jess812

wildchic said:


> Brunette- It could be ovulation spotting, though I've never experienced that. Hope it is a sign for you!
> 
> Afm- again I had to use the bbt adjuster coz I woke up at 3:40am instead of my normal 5am. My waking temp was 36.68 and the adjuster was 36.82. I used the adjuster temp(guess I'm hoping it means something,lol). I still have backache, but have no other symptoms.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies:)

Hi wildchic, With me backache was a symptom now i know im pregnant. But i didnt think it was, Just thought i was having backache yet again... so GL! x


----------



## wildchic

Jess812 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Brunette- It could be ovulation spotting, though I've never experienced that. Hope it is a sign for you!
> 
> Afm- again I had to use the bbt adjuster coz I woke up at 3:40am instead of my normal 5am. My waking temp was 36.68 and the adjuster was 36.82. I used the adjuster temp(guess I'm hoping it means something,lol). I still have backache, but have no other symptoms.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies:)
> 
> Hi wildchic, With me backache was a symptom now i know im pregnant. But i didnt think it was, Just thought i was having backache yet again... so GL! xClick to expand...

My backache started out in the lower part of my back, but now I'm getting pain both in the lower and upper part of my back. I don't think its a symptom for me though, I'm just worried its maybe something else. I've had the pain since Wednesday morning when I woke up, so 3 continuous days. If the pain is still here by Monday, I'll be going to my doctor to find out what it is.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok tonight's opk ladies. looks like we're on this weekend. 

A little darker in person, told dh to look too and he said it's almost matching the control so, calling it a pos. will test again tomorrow night to check.
 



Attached Files:







0927032000.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wildchic

MoFo- that opk is really looking good, ovulation should be here anytime now!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cramping is confirming the suspicions lol


----------



## Jess812

mommyxofxone said:


> Ok tonight's opk ladies. looks like we're on this weekend.
> 
> A little darker in person, told dh to look too and he said it's almost matching the control so, calling it a pos. will test again tomorrow night to check.

Yes thats very positive to me!! get BD'ing :happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Looks VERY positive to me, deffo ovulation!

Also Brunette. This BFP I had I had REALLY bad lower back ache. The symptom went when I lost the baby, but whilst the HCG was high...oh my god I was making my husband rub my back all the time. I didn't put two and two together though until it stopped hurting around the time I wasn't pregnant anymore.

I have a really good feeling for you!


----------



## wildchic

I didn't have time today to write this, so doing it now.

Last night I had a bath to try and relieve the pain in my back. While in the bath, I noticed that my left boob was huge(like all women, but I could really see the difference). I called dh to have a look and he said that he too can see it. I squeezed on it and a clear liquid came out. I then started getting shooting pains in my left breast. Today, it happened to the right one. At about 12pm, I took a test, bfn:(. But it was my 3rd or 4th pee when I did the test. 
Backache has eased up a bit, but still there. 
I really don't wanna get my hopes up, but WHY is this happening???

Hope you ladies are having a superb weekend:)


----------



## Buttercup84

Hope fmu tomorrow gives you a bfp wildchic, good luck!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can occasionally get liquid from my boobs if I squeeze. I read it can be progesterone?

Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oooh Wildchic that sounds promising. As for boob size, I do know that progesterone can cause this, my boobs get bigger after I ovulate, but it's not cause of pregnancy. Hopefully it means something. Fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## AidensMama

My bb's swell after ovulation, but the only time I ever got liquid was during pregnancy, though I was already MONTHS in. I'm sorry I don't have anything more helpful to add. Either way, FX'ed that FMU gives you a :BFP:

I'll be thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hoping it's a good sign wildchic!!!

opk was lighter tonight guess we'll dtd and hope for the best.


----------



## wildchic

Thanx ladies
But I did a test with fmu and bfn. I'm guessing that these symptoms are because of progesterone or maybe in my head.

I think after this cycle I'll take a break from ttc. I don't think I can do this anymore. Its literally taking over my life.

Thanx again for the positive words ladies:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due? FX for you!

I don't know what's going on with me! I woke at 7.05 and usually temp at 6.30ish and it's dipped again :(


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm sorry about the bfn wildchic, still a chance if AF hasn't arrived though! 2 ladies on my December group only got bfps when AF was late recently :)
10dpo and temp shot up today, hmm... Might test tomorrow. If its bfn I'll wait until 14dpo on thurs though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Buttercup. That sounds promising!

Eurgh so now I'm panicking! I have a cyst that was 3 before pregnancy and 6 after (think mm) but I'm not sure which side it's on! The first cycle of BCP was my longest cycle ever which included spotting and I'm sure I ovulate from the right. 
Cycle 1
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg

Last month I cramped on the left and the cycle was "normal" with no spotting.
Cycle 2
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/93A4E1D2-3C80-410F-9CB0-AF3E267408B1-1203-000000C1A4C8EA89_zps9feebef2.jpg

Then this month it looks like it could be a messed up one again! Spotted this cycle too. Could it be that the cyst is on the right and causing problems at O time?
Cycle 3 so far
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/F13182C3-45B5-4771-ABE4-E038C390490C-1203-000000C1AF78048A_zps7770b3bd.jpg


----------



## Cookie1979

I can completely understand why you want to take a break wildchic, maybe ntnp would be a good idea...relaxing can really help. I'm only on my 4th cycle of ttc, but totally understand how it takes over your life. We have decided that if we haven't conceived by the end of the year then we will ntnp. Worked for me before so maybe that's my best route. 

Still early though wild, so am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xxx

BB - I wish I knew enough about charting to say something useful. Looks like you've only has a couple of days of ewcm, how much do you usually get before you O? Maybe you are gearing up to O now? Xxx

Mofo - fingers crossed for you. 

Afm - nothing to report, no where near O so just waiting. Have remembered to take my temp 3 days running. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had EWCM all through my cycle minus 3 days. I am so upset. Why does this have to be so difficult!


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb it sucks. i'm so sorry.

wildchic are you really early yet? when is af due? what dpo?

cookie how is ds?

how is eveyrone else?


was totally exhausted last night, so we didn't get to dtd, and opk was lighter, really hoping that one night of it being pos did the trick, going to dtd tonight too if we can.


----------



## wildchic

@ Mofo- according to Ovufriend, I'm 12dpo. According to ff, I'm 10dpo. If I go according to when I got the +opk and the pains I felt, I'm 12dpo. Af is due next week sometime, so I guess I'm just going to wait it out!

I hope that bd-ing just that 1 day done it for you! Good luck


----------



## AidensMama

Wildchic, I absolutely can identify with TTC taking over your life, and think if you feel like it makes sense to take a break than it's likely a good idea. I agree that NtNp for a while would probably help you stop stressing so much, and might be just what you need to do to relax and have it happen a little more 'naturally'. Either way, we're here for you to vent to and hoping you get yourself sorted and feeling better soon. Still, this cycle isn't a complete bust for you yet, theres still some time for a :bfp: Give it a few more days or until you see AF before you completely rule it out.:hugs:

BB- I'm sorry your having such a tough cycle with confusing signs. Your chart really is crazy, and I know if I were you I would be equally frustrated. Maybe you should go see the OB if you keep having EWCM and don't see temps confirming O, could it be some sort of infection skewing your CM? I don't really have an answer besides waiting out and seeing if you have a late O, or going to see the doc, or just waiting for AF and starting a new cycle. I know none of that is helpful though.

Cookie-:happydance: Yay for remembering to temp! Seems like the habit is sticking. Waiting to O can be almost as mind numbing at the TWW.

MofO - Hopefully that one night (or possibly tonight) will be enough to catch a sticky bean. I totally know what it's like to only BD 1 night prior to O and maybe the day of or day after (if that) and wonder if/hope it was enough. My hubby works rotating 12 hour swing shifts (two weeks nights, 2 weeks days), we have a 3 year old DS who cosleeps many nights, and hubby's libido is pretty low for a dude in his 20's, so many cycles Im in the same position. FX'ed that it was enough for you this cycle.

AFM, I'm thinking O is imminent, today is CD 10 and I O'ed on CD 11 or 12 last cycle, not seeing EWCM but only saw 1 day last cycle and watery the rest, been thin and watery the past few days and bb's feel a little swollen. I wish my OPK's would get here so I can start testing...might be saving them for next cycle depending on what my temps do over the next few days. Gonna get to BDing tonight and just hope our timing is good this cycle. 

Hoping everyone is doing well.

:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

gotta say i was SO pissed at dh today, i doubt he'll get anything tonight either.


----------



## AidensMama

mommyxofxone said:


> gotta say i was SO pissed at dh today, i doubt he'll get anything tonight either.

Honestly, I absolutely feel your pain. It's so frustrating when your just trying so hard to make a baby, on top of that it doesn't feel particularly good, even if it's just because they are tired or whatever, to get "shut down". I try to tell myself it's not rejection, but it feels like it.

Tonight it was going on 10 oclock and DS had finally just went to sleep in his own room and hubby was starting to yawn and say he was getting ready for bed because he has to leave really early for work, I was like "HUH?". He says "Well we'll just have to make a date for Wednesday or Thursday evening...I thought...NOOO, what if O is sooner than that and we miss it? I had to get creative. Luckily he managed to muster up just a little more energy, but it's far from typical.

Just know your not the only one with that frustration.:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


You sound like a pissed off Pirate :wink:

Just venting mutually felt frustrations, or something specific got you raging tonight?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning here :) 

Look at my stupid FFing chart!


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> Morning here :)
> 
> Look at my stupid FFing chart!

I realized that was the case directly after I clicked reply. It's 1:30 AM here, so my brain is just a little foggy.

As for your chart, I'm sorry to see it dip even lower today. It's got to be driving you absolutely bonkers :wacko:

I really hope that this isnt an anovulatory cycle or anything sinister, and that it's just going to be later this time. I wish i had something more helpful to say. FX'ed that your temp starts rising for you tomorrow or the next day. Also, I know the CM must be super confusing.... no wonder your growling.:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I could actually cry. I thought after last month that things were normal again but obviously not! :(

I'm gonna try and get in with the doctors today. My cervix is tender and I have pelvic pain during a wee so need to go in really. 

This is my messed up cycle from the cycle before last. I think this is the side that I am ovulating from this month too!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- sorry your chart is messing you around. I can imagine how frustrating it is! Aren't you using opk's this cycle? Hope O happens soon for you hun!

MoFo- hope things go better and that your bd-ing the other day was enough!

Afm- my temp is still quite high, but I'm having very mild cramps. Af due 2moro or Friday, so I'm just waiting for the witch to show up. Decided to go with the relaxed approach next cycle! No temping, no opk's and NO STRESS! 

Have a lovely week ladies:)


----------



## AidensMama

I had a really long funky cycle like that a couple of months ago, it was 46 days with really weird brown bleeding midcycle, I wasn't temping then so I don't really have any idea when I o'ed, but I did like 4 or 5 test because I couldn't figure out why i was having such a LONG annoying cycle if i wasn't pregnant.

If your having pain or tenderness or anything like that you definitely should go i and see a doc, could be something kind of serious. I hope that's not the case, but your doc could hopefully at least give you some answers or advice on where to go from here.

All aboard the wacko-cycle train.....except we'd like to get off please!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Wildchic. 

I think it may be my cyst causing problems :( They usually want you to TTC for a year before they will do anything but hoping due to pain and cyst they will do something now.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- they will probably do something if there's pain involved. Hope you can get it sorted out coz I remember you had the same problem last cycle. Could the pain not be caused by ovulation itself? I get bad pains when I ovulate, so bad that I can't even sit down properly.


----------



## Cookie1979

BB - you said you have a cyst, do you think there is a chance that it's on the side you are trying to ovulate from? Sounds like your body is trying to ovulate but hasn't managed to, and will keep trying until it succeeds or doesn't. Similar thing happens to me due to my pcos, I start getting ewcm from CD 12 or around there but I don't ovulate til CD 20/21. Xx

Mofo - my ds is fine now, back to his normal self now. Xx

Wildchic - any updates? 

Not much going on with me, still got a bit of a wait for O to happen...that's if it happens at the usual time. I have put weight on, finally got on the scales as I'm getting back on my diet today and its not good at all so with my pcos I may well have f#cked up this cycle! I'm such a bloody idiot!!!!! 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry missed your last question. I'm not doing OPKs. Far too stressful. 

Yeh I did get pains but it was after ovulation.


----------



## Cookie1979

Ignore the above question wild I was obviously typing at the same time as you. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes I have a cyst. I'm thinking its on the right hand side because last months was fine and then this month is a mess again. I'll request another scan and see what they say. I told DH that I had ovulated because I thought I had. I'm not sure whether to tell him I haven't actually as it was stressing him out!


----------



## AidensMama

Wildchic, I guess you'll just have to see if the :witch: shows her ugly face. Still holding out hope for you to just get your :bfp: late, but you seem at peace with the fact that this month just might not be it. Still, I'm sending major good vibes your way.

I think the relaxed approach will be good for you after this cycle, no need to get yourself so stressed about TTC that you get to the point where it's hard to function in the rest of your life. Relaxing a bit just might be exactly what you need to have it happen for you, and if not at least you'll be giving yourself a chance to wind down and not be constantly obsessing all the time.

BB- I just really hope you can get some answers, with the pain and everything I really really really would like to see the docs do SOMETHING to help you.

Cookie- Glad DS is doing ok now, I know you have a rough time for a bit there.


----------



## wildchic

I think this cycle is soon to be over! I'm having af cramps and my cervix is low:(

Oh well, on to month 13 of ttc


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sorry Wildchic! 

I've had to give a urine sample today, swabs tomorrow and been referred for another scan. Turns out cyst is on opposite side!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildchic hang in there hun!!!! fx'd for you.

bb what an icky chart again! i'm so sorry :( 


afm, i think i'm around 2dpo. bd didn't happen last night. so hopefully we did enought the day of the opk and the two days before.


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies! I just wanted to check in with all of you. I see there have been 2 more :bfp:. Congrats! How are you all doing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Shit Hun! O is late again this month so another screwed up cycle for me!
How are you?


----------



## Buttercup84

12dpo and temp dropped a bit today. Bfn today and yesterday too. Think I'm probably out, but not long to wait either way...


----------



## wildchic

Hey momofone08:)
How you doing? How's the pregnancy going?

Brunette- I don't know why your temps are going down, can imagine how frustrating it must be. 

Buttercup- like I've been reading all over google, you're not out until the witch rears her ugly face! There's still hope!

Afm- I'm 14dpo or 12dpo, no af yet, hoping she stays away! But its only 10:30am, a lot can happen still. Just hoping for the best! Temp did drop(not below coverline), but I took it at 3am and when I use the bbt adjuster, it took my temp from 36.64 to 36.85, so I went with the lower temp.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Neither of you are out yet! FX! 

I'm hoping the drop means my ovary is trying really really hard to pop out an egg!!
Just off to the Doctors for my swabs. I've stupidly been looking on google and scared myself into thinking I have endometriosis, PID or a twisted cyst! :dohh:

I cramped pretty badly yesterday, light cramps today and slight blood tinged CM so hoping is a good sign!


----------



## wildchic

Hope it is a good sign brunette! When do you get results?
Google is EVIL(I think I've said this before)
There's always posts from different people who experience different things and ALWAYS, I would read the worst posts and think that's wrong with me, lol. But I hope its nothing serious for you brunette and don't read to much into what you read online.


----------



## AidensMama

wildchic said:


> Hope it is a good sign brunette! When do you get results?
> Google is EVIL(I think I've said this before)
> There's always posts from different people who experience different things and ALWAYS, I would read the worst posts and think that's wrong with me, lol. But I hope its nothing serious for you brunette and don't read to much into what you read online.


Google really is a monster when it comes to TTC or researching any kinds of symptoms for conditions within the body. Before I joined the site (and still sometimes now) I will go on google frenzies, especially late at night when i can't sleep, and I constantly convince myself that the most terrible possibility is likely what I have. I'm not saying you can't find tons of information, but like my hubby tells me, it can turn you into an instant hypochondriac, or at least a pessimist.:dohh::dohh:


BB- I hope the drop really is a sign that your ovary is trying to drop the egg. Cramping and pink tinged CM are good signs that it might just have happened. Hope your results are good for the most part and alleviate your worries about the seriousness of whatever is going on.

Wildchic- Anything is possible, are you still feeling like the :witch: is about to show? Either way, at least you shouldn't have to wait much longer to find out what's going on. The TWW is ALWAYS killer, still keeping my fingers crossed for a suprised :bfp: for you.


Buttercup- Sorry your still getting BFN's, but your truly not out yet. I hope, like I'm hoping for wildchic, that your :bfp: could just be hiding. At least by this point your wait will be over soon.

still :babydust: to EVERYONE, and good vibes all around.

AFM, CD 12 today. Had some cramping, a temp dip and really nice EWCM yesterday so I'm thinking I O'ed yesterday or maybe last night or early this AM, we'll see what my temps do.


----------



## wildchic

Aidensmom- lol, my dh just said that to me the other day that I'm turning into a hypochondriac, lol. I blame it all on ttc. I wasn't like this before!
Hope you did O and your temp goes up 2moro. Cd11/12 is nice and early, how I wish that were me, sigh. 

I'm not having any cramps today, just the occasional twinge and my right boob is throbbing. I hardly get any pre af symptoms, just pain on the day she arrives. 
If no af today, then it'll probably show any time from 2moro and Friday. 
I think I may just go 2 my ob/gyno and ask 2 be put on Clomid again to regulate my period. I hate this long periods, gives an even lesser chance to conceive!


----------



## AidensMama

wildchic said:


> Aidensmom- lol, my dh just said that to me the other day that I'm turning into a hypochondriac, lol. I blame it all on ttc. I wasn't like this before!
> Hope you did O and your temp goes up 2moro. Cd11/12 is nice and early, how I wish that were me, sigh.
> 
> I'm not having any cramps today, just the occasional twinge and my right boob is throbbing. I hardly get any pre af symptoms, just pain on the day she arrives.
> If no af today, then it'll probably show any time from 2moro and Friday.
> I think I may just go 2 my ob/gyno and ask 2 be put on Clomid again to regulate my period. I hate this long periods, gives an even lesser chance to conceive!


Well, if she's on her way I hope she doesn't make you wait it out much longer so you can get on to next cycle.

Last cycle I O'ed on cd 11 or 12 as well, but my LP was only like 6 or 7 days. Grr. I do like seeing these earlier O signs though, my cycles are soooo irregular and for a while I wasn't seeing any sign of O untill like cd 20 or later. I had a 46 day cycle a few months ago, and one a while before that was 50+ days. It's soooo frustrating. Talking to your OB about clomid sounds like it might be a move in the right direction for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will get urine results in couple of days, swabs next week and waiting for scan day


----------



## wildchic

AidensMama said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmom- lol, my dh just said that to me the other day that I'm turning into a hypochondriac, lol. I blame it all on ttc. I wasn't like this before!
> Hope you did O and your temp goes up 2moro. Cd11/12 is nice and early, how I wish that were me, sigh.
> 
> I'm not having any cramps today, just the occasional twinge and my right boob is throbbing. I hardly get any pre af symptoms, just pain on the day she arrives.
> If no af today, then it'll probably show any time from 2moro and Friday.
> I think I may just go 2 my ob/gyno and ask 2 be put on Clomid again to regulate my period. I hate this long periods, gives an even lesser chance to conceive!
> 
> 
> Well, if she's on her way I hope she doesn't make you wait it out much longer so you can get on to next cycle.
> 
> Last cycle I O'ed on cd 11 or 12 as well, but my LP was only like 6 or 7 days. Grr. I do like seeing these earlier O signs though, my cycles are soooo irregular and for a while I wasn't seeing any sign of O untill like cd 20 or later. I had a 46 day cycle a few months ago, and one a while before that was 50+ days. It's soooo frustrating. Talking to your OB about clomid sounds like it might be a move in the right direction for you.Click to expand...

I had irregular periods, 47/37/45 days at a time, then I was put on 3 rounds of Clomid in Feb/Mar and April this year. The Clomid helped make my cycles shorter, like 30 days and ovulation on cd16/17, which was great for me! But when I went for the laparoscopy in August, I was stressed out and ovulated later(cd20) and that through my cycle out! So I think taking the clomid will help take my cycle down to 30 days again. 

Were you on any type of contraception pill/injection after your ds? I was on the depo for about 4+ years after my dd and that is the reason(I think) is why we taking so long to conceive.


----------



## AidensMama

Yes. I had the Mirena IUD inserted at my 6 weeks postpartum check up. It ended up coming out on it's own a couple of months after it was inserted, so I had a second one placed. I had NO cycle at all..except random spotting once in a while, the whole time that it was in place. I really didn't like it. Hubby said he could feel it (and I believe him because he would have problems performing, and I just think it wasn't put in properly, again). Anyway, it came out on it's own a SECOND time after about a year. It took about 2 months or maybe a little longer to start having any cycle at all again, and it has not been regular at ALL in the year since It's been gone. I get so worried sometimes that it really screwed up my fertility, but I also feel lucky that i didnt have the issues some women did with it migrating to other organs or damaging my organs *as far as i know*.


----------



## wildchic

Omw! I didn't know that the mirena did that! Thought it was just inserted and everything would be fine afterwards! Good to know that it can come out on its own if not put in properly. 

Brunette- hope your results come back clear and that its got nothing to do with ttc!


----------



## AidensMama

wildchic said:


> Omw! I didn't know that the mirena did that! Thought it was just inserted and everything would be fine afterwards! Good to know that it can come out on its own if not put in properly.
> 
> Brunette- hope your results come back clear and that its got nothing to do with ttc!

Yes, after doing some research apparently the OBGYN who inserts it is supposed to measure your cervix and then check it a few weeks after insertion to make sure it is in the proper place. I don't know if I was measured during/prior to insertion, but I do know that I didnt have another check at the OB for MONTHS and MONTHS after it was inserted both times, and only because I was having issues and made appointments myself, so the doctor never checked to ensure placement was correct, or at least that it stayed in place.


Also, and I dont know if this had any bearing on it, but my told me that she had a birth-control implant in her arm and that her body rejected it, so they placed one in the other arm (i don't even know if this type of BC still exists) and that she had problems with that one as well. Maybe I am just genetically preconditioned to reject it or something? I really don't know, except that it was not a good choice for me. If I ever go back on bc I think I will probably try the Nuvaring.


Brunette, I also hope your tests come back all good or at least that you get some answers and that it doesn't affect TTC for you. Please keep us updated.:hugs:


----------



## wildchic

I checked my cervix again and its midway and feels firm, it also seems half open(not sure, coz I don't know how open should feel). I also had ewcm and of cause, I googled it. Some say they got it a day before af and others got it in early pregnancy. I personally think its more af related than pregnancy, what do you ladies think?
I think I'll test later today, just to ease my mind!


----------



## Jess812

wildchic said:


> I checked my cervix again and its midway and feels firm, it also seems half open(not sure, coz I don't know how open should feel). I also had ewcm and of cause, I googled it. Some say they got it a day before af and others got it in early pregnancy. I personally think its more af related than pregnancy, what do you ladies think?
> I think I'll test later today, just to ease my mind!

FX for you!!! My cervix few days before my bfp my cervix was between low, firm, closed. - medium, medium, medium. Sometimes low & medium/closed... Boobs are a killer now but started getting sore before bfp also... Good luck! xx


Hope everyone else is ok! Its been a week and still getting my head around things! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had EWCM all through each cycle. I guess it depends on what is normal for you! FX for you :)

AFM - Nothing much. Sore boobs for the first time this cycle and cramps!


----------



## Buttercup84

Officially out here, booo! 27 day cycle though which is good for me, need to lengthen my 11 day lp though...
Good luck testing wild!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Buttercup :( Have you tried Vitamin B6. That seemed to lengthen mine last cycle.


----------



## wildchic

Buttercup- Sorry the witch got you hun*hugs*
I think I'm out as well, been getting twinges in last hour.

Hope next cycle will be the one you get your :bfp:


----------



## AidensMama

I'm sorry Buttercup, and for you Wildchic if she really is about to show. Hopefully a new cycle will bring you better luck and a :bfp::hugs:


Just checked my CM again, and it seems to be leftover/the last of the EWCM. Had a tiny streak of blood in it, so I'm thinking O really did just happen yesterday or this morning. FX'ed. Think I'll make hubby something special for dinner and get in one more night of BDing tonight for good measure and then see what my temps do over the next few days.

Got some good news from my Academic Advisor regarding a changed grade that actually benefits my final grade for my last course and raises my GPA, as well as a tuition discount for a few upcoming classes. Hubby found out today he is in the running for a potential promotion at work, and things just feel generally positive. Hope this good luck flows over into TCC and that Cycle 14 might just finally give me my :BFP:

Babydust and good vibes all around. Love having you ladies to chat with, and it's awesome sharing our ups and downs, I feel like I'm living the joys and disappointments with all of you and actually feel more connected to you ladies than I have to anyone in my family and social circles for quite a while.

:dust:


----------



## Buttercup84

I've been taking the normal pregnacare for a few days now (facebook friend of mine gave me 3 unopened boxes as she forgot to take it during her pregnancy and just had her DD 2 days ago!) and from googling that has 714% B6 in it so hopefully that will do the same job as B6 complex on it's own. Will see what happens this cycle :thumbup:
Aidensmama, sounds like things are going really well for you in general at the moment so as you say hopefully it will extend to TTC aswell. Good to hear you're more than likely in the 2 week wait, although it drags I think it's a bit less fraught than the wait to O!
Anything happening wildchic? Forgot to say I had a spot of ewcm today and was a bit confused, guess it was pre AF for me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry buttercup :hugs:

wildchic i dont know, i've read the cp right before af isn't a good indicator because it depends on the woman and the pregnancy where it'll be when you get you bfp!


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - awww sorry, hope this next cycle is yours. Maybe check the dose of vit b6 you should take to lengthen you lp, you often find in multi vits the dose isn't as high as you need. 

Aidemama - all sounding very positive :)

Wildchic - any news? Def agree cup is not a good indicator as it can stay low until you are weeks into pregnancy

Afm - now CD 14 but not expecting to O til CD 20 at least. Temping vaginally seems to give me less erratic temps. Work is stupidly busy at the most and abit stressful, hoping it calms down soon. Xx


----------



## wildchic

13/15dpo did a test with fmu and I think I've got line eye, lol. Guess I want it so bad that my mind makes me see things. I only see the line when I tilt the test in different angles! I'm taking it as a bfn:(
Will have to wait it out. I've only got 1 cheapie pregnancy test left and I think I'll keep it for Saturday, if af doesn't show before then. 

AidensMama- that's really nice! Hope the luck really rubs off onto the ttc part! Good luck hun:)

Cookie- glad the vaginal temping works better for you. And I hope you ovulate sooner than cd20, coz I found the wait very frustrating!


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX it's the start of a BFP Wildchic!

AFM - My temperature rose today so fingers crossed I've ovulated! BD hasn't been the best timing but it's the best I could do with Hubby being on call and me not wanting to stress him out too much with the pressure. My right hand side is still quite painful to touch, quite sharp :wacko:


----------



## wildchic

I'm definitely out:(
Started spotting which will turn into full force af 2moro! So my lp is 14 days and ovufriend got my O day right. I have no cramps whatsoever, which is weird coz I always get cramps(mild though) on the day of af.

On to next cycle


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( I'm sorry Hun!


----------



## AidensMama

Im sorry wildchic :hugs: Keep us informed if the spotting DOES turn into full AF. If the spotting goes away theres still a tiny chance you could have o'ed later or that it's just super late implantation spotting. At least if she shows up in full force you can move forward to next cycle, even if your more relaxed about it or if you decide to change your routine/approach, it's always a new change.

BB- Hope the rise means you finally O'ed! :thumbup:

Cookie- I'm thinking about switching to temping vaginally after this cycle. I've read it's supposed to give better results. My temps are sometimes a little funny too so I think it would be more accurate. You'll have to let me know how you feel about it after your a little further in your cycle.

Hope everyone is doing ok and having an nice peaceful week so far. Baby dust and good vibes, as usual. :) :dust:


----------



## AidensMama

I wanted to share this with you ladies. I thought you'd get a kick out of it and that it might give you a laugh.

My 3 year old DS was drawing with crayons last night. This morning I was cleaning off the coffee table and saw these. Hubby saw and and said "It's a brother or a sister!" I couldnt stop laughing. I thought it was too funny. :rofl::-k
 



Attached Files:







CAM00675.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









CAM00673.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3









CAM00671.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## wildchic

Aidensmama- lol:). 

My spotting turned into full force af:(
I spoke to dh about going to the OBGYN, he wants us to try another month naturally before I go on meds again. I guess I'll be stressing again this month and yet I wanted a more relaxed approach this cycle. But I'm going to try and not symptom spot! It really made things a lot more stressful!

Good luck to those about to test/ovulate, hope this is your month!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Good point thanks Cookie! I just ordered some B6 on it's own as it was pretty cheap anyway for 60 tablets :thumbup: On the subject of supplements, how are you finding the inositol? And do you take anything else that you would recommend? :flower:
:hugs: wildchic, heres hoping this next relaxed cycle might be just the ticket for a bfp though! I'm pretty sure ovufriend was right for me with regards ov day too as that would make my LP 11 days for the past 2 cycles and i've heard it generally stays the same month to month unless you make diet/lifestyle/similar changes that might affect it.
Too funny Aidensmama, at least we already have our LOs to keep our spirits up during the rollercoaster of TTC hey :flower:
Hope your temp stays up BB!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm really sorry Wildchic. I hope it happens really soon. Xxx

Fingers crossed you O'd BB xxx

Aidensmama - vaginally does seem to make my temps a bit more consistent...last cycle they were very erratic. Worth a shot.

Nothing to report, still waiting cm is watery and I usually have a good 5 days of ewcm so got a bit of a wait for O. I don't think my body is capable of ovulating earlier than CD 19/20...I'm just grateful that O day has been around CD 20 since I started ttc...cos I've had some very long cycles due to my pcos. 

Decided to try the fast diet (also known as the 5:2 diet) downloaded a book about it, interesting how many health benefits there are to intermittent fasting. Doing my first fasting day tomorrow, basically will be doing 2 fasting days per week where I'm allowed 500 kcals per day then the other days you eat what you want. Will see how it goes. X


----------



## AidensMama

wildchic said:


> Aidensmama- lol:).
> 
> My spotting turned into full force af:(
> I spoke to dh about going to the OBGYN, he wants us to try another month naturally before I go on meds again. I guess I'll be stressing again this month and yet I wanted a more relaxed approach this cycle. But I'm going to try and not symptom spot! It really made things a lot more stressful!
> 
> Good luck to those about to test/ovulate, hope this is your month!!!

Sorry Wildchic :hugs: Thats a bummer. I hope this new cycle can still be peaceful for you and that you can keep stress to a minimum. It would be perfectly ironic for you to conceive right before your ready to go on meds, and if not than you'll be able to actually get the meds or some help and hopefully get your :bfp: much faster. I'll be here cheering you on!

Buttercup, I'm so glad I have him to boost me up when I'm feeling low.

AFM, I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD 11 again this cycle. I had a temp dip on cd 11 and then it rose on cd 12 and is up again today on cd 13. I had watery CM on CD 7,8,9, 10 and EWCM on CD 11 and 12. I also had some slight cramping on CD11 and 12. On CD 12 I noticed some blood streaked CM and then today, CD 13 I noticed some reddish blood(not fresh but not pink or brown) on the tp. When I went to check my CM internally I couldnt really determine the quality/consistency because there was quite a bit of reddish blood. More than I would call spotting, but less than a period and more than I would think would be bacause of O. I don't know if it's some sinister mid cycle bleeding or what...ugh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I couldn't do that diet! I'm far too greedy :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

AM is your LP only 6 days?


----------



## Cookie1979

Buttercup - I think the inositol is really helping my cycles, my cycles are on average 34 days long, which is as good as it gets for me . Def recommend it. I'm running out, hoping my new lot arrives very soon otherwise I'm going to run out completely. 

Seems a few of us have found ovufriend to be more reliable than fertility friend x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't tried Ovufriend because they don't have a phone app. :lol:


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> AM is your LP only 6 days?

Thats what it was last cycle.:-( I was really bummed. I started b6 to try and lengthen it and I'm waiting on my opk's and vitex from amazon. I think I'm going to try some OTC progesterone cream too. the vitex and opk's should be here tomorrow according to the tracking site, so hopefully within the next few cycles I can get it a bit longer, and I'll have OPK's to go off of to confirm o rather than just temps and CM. 

I have and appt to get my thyroid checked and some bloods done on october 16 as well. I'm totally frustrated.


----------



## AidensMama

Cookie1979 said:


> Buttercup - I think the inositol is really helping my cycles, my cycles are on average 34 days long, which is as good as it gets for me . Def recommend it. I'm running out, hoping my new lot arrives very soon otherwise I'm going to run out completely.
> 
> Seems a few of us have found ovufriend to be more reliable than fertility friend x

I am currently using both, though I just imported all my information and started using ovufriend this cycle so I haven't had much experience with it yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry wildchic.

i use ff, ovufriend, and countdown to pregnancy. lol


----------



## Cookie1979

I use fertility friend app, and then transfer to ovufriend when I have time. Hopefully ovufriend will bring out an app at some point. X


----------



## wildchic

Thanx ladies:)

Cookie- you have guts to do a diet like that. I would never be able to do that!

I use both ff and ovufriend, but I also have an account with countdowntopregnancy and ovagraph. I have used the other 2 yet.

Cd2 and I've got very mild cramps:)
3 weeks until ovulatation, that sucks big time! And then another 2 weeks till testing. So I have to wait 5 weeks for anything, that's like over a month!


----------



## Buttercup84

I tried the 5:2 and it was ok for a month or so but then I found it a lot harder for some reason. I did lose weight on it though.
I do the same as you cookie input in ff and transfer to ovufriend later :)
Aidensmama I've been reading about vitex but wasn't sure if I should use it alongside inositol as the info is a bit conflicting. Hope it works for you, are you taking it for pcos or just to boost fertility in general?


----------



## Cookie1979

I don't think I'll find the fasting days too hard, I have done shake diets and one of them I was having just under 500 kcals every day for months (lost 4 stone - 56 lbs) so hopefully the fact that i know the next day there will be food will make it abit easier. Today is my first fasting day and I was hungry from about 7am, I've got a couple of cereal bars for breakfast (yet to eat them) purely because I didn't plan ahead and they are the lowest kcal option in my cupboards, and then I'll skip lunch and have an evening meal of chicken and veg. Then tomorrow will eat as normal. My second fast day will be Monday, so I'll weigh myself Tuesday and see if I've lost.

I had a weird dream last night, dreamt that I had a thing for my boss and he was really into me, nothing happened in my dream but there was definite chemistry and he was asking me on a date. I feel really weird now, I do NOT fancy him and never have (he's been my boss for 8 years now) but apparently my dream wanted to think otherwise. Damn my subconscious making up stuff like that lol!! Just thinking ewwwww what was my dream thinking! :s


----------



## AidensMama

Cookie1979 said:


> I don't think I'll find the fasting days too hard, I have done shake diets and one of them I was having just under 500 kcals every day for months (lost 4 stone - 56 lbs) so hopefully the fact that i know the next day there will be food will make it abit easier. Today is my first fasting day and I was hungry from about 7am, I've got a couple of cereal bars for breakfast (yet to eat them) purely because I didn't plan ahead and they are the lowest kcal option in my cupboards, and then I'll skip lunch and have an evening meal of chicken and veg. Then tomorrow will eat as normal. My second fast day will be Monday, so I'll weigh myself Tuesday and see if I've lost.
> 
> I had a weird dream last night, dreamt that I had a thing for my boss and he was really into me, nothing happened in my dream but there was definite chemistry and he was asking me on a date. I feel really weird now, I do NOT fancy him and never have (he's been my boss for 8 years now) but apparently my dream wanted to think otherwise. Damn my subconscious making up stuff like that lol!! Just thinking ewwwww what was my dream thinking! :s


Oh Cookie, our brains do some crazy things while we are asleep! I think hormones and stress and all kinds of other stuff make our dreams get wacky when we are TTC. I know I have been having some super out-there dreams lately. The other day I dreamed about exploring a set of tunnels under a big city, and all of a sudden the tunnel lead into the ladies locker room at a public pool. I've had some sexy dreams lately too. Which would link up with ovulation during my cycle. They say hormones and cycles in the body affect our subconscious


Wildchic---Oooh goodness. That sounds like such a long wait. It will give you some time to relax a bit while your waiting to ovulate at least. It's always a bummer when AF shows up, but I always try to look at it as a little bit of a mental break before a new chance to try again. I'm just 3dpo at this point, so in the TWW...projected test date of October 19th from fertility friend but might try to hold out longer if at all possible. I want to really be sure and not worry that I tested to early if AF doesn't show.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urine sample is back, totally clear. Still waiting for scan date and swab results!


----------



## AidensMama

Glad your urine came back good!:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh. All I wanted was one more temperature rise. Stupid FFing body! :cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

Awww I'm sorry BB! Damn temps are annoying when they don't play ball. Good news about the urine test though. 

Well I survived my fast day yesterday, I'm trying to hold off having breakfast as its only 7am, don't want to end up overeating on my non fasting days. 

CD 16 today, temp went down today but I think I'm still 4/5 days away from O as I haven't had much ewcm and usually get loads in the day or 2 before O. My opk was a little darker yesterday so think I'm heading in the right direction. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Love the way you survived!

FX for you that O is on her way!


----------



## AidensMama

Cookie- Glad you survived your fasting day:thumbup: You have much more willpower than me, I think I would end up pigging out on the non-fasting days. I really hope you get the results you are hoping for! Also, I hate the wait to O almost as much as the TWW. I wish I had done OPK's this cycle to be more sure that I O'ed. My temp dipped and rose and has stayed at/above coverline, and I had 2 days of really nice EWCM, also had some cramping and spotting...but I'm still skeptical over whether I really O'ed yet or what is going on with my cycle. If I did O I'd only be 4 dpo so I will just have to see what happens. FX'ed that you O soon.

BB- I'm sorry your temps are still so funky. Have you been taking your temps at the same time everyday? could something else be skewing your chart? Hopefully your swabs or a scan can shed some light on what is happening. Maybe you O'ed and your temps just aren't showing, or your O will just be super late this cycle?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope. I take it the same the every day. It's this stupid right ovary! :(


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> Nope. I take it the same the every day. It's this stupid right ovary! :(


Booo! Shame on Rightey!:muaha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, I finally got crosshairs today but I think its wrong. I didn't go to bed until 2am then was up every 30 minutes or so. I finally fell asleep around 6am and took my temperature at 7.15 which is 45 minutes later than usual. Do you think I wait and see what tomorrow's temp does and maybe discard today's? I don't want to leave it there and have actually missed O!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I personally think you should maybe wait and see what 2moro's temp shows. Your temp wasn't taken after a at least a 3 hour rest, so I don't think todays temp is accurate. But I'm sure you're covered if you did ovulate when ff says you did. 

Afm- was really busy yesterday at work which helped take my mind off things. Dh and I had a chat and I might try acupuncture, just to try and make me stress less. I've read some good things about it, so I thought, before giving up completely, I'd give it a go seeing that its all natural. I'm also going to TRY and start a diet from Monday and both me and dh will try to lose weight and excersise. I'm hoping it will be good for us! 

Hope you ladies are doing ok:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've tried putting temps in for tomorrow and Monday and discarding today, it still puts crosshairs there so fingers crossed!

Acupuncture would scare me :lol: Does it hurt?
As for diets I would 100% recommend Slimming World. It's so easy to follow and you never have to be hungry.


----------



## wildchic

I haven't tried it yet, but my mom has and she says its not that painful. She had a heart operation back in 2007, they had to remove a vein from her leg to put in her heart and since then her leg has been in pain. She had acupuncture done on her leg and she says her leg feels great! So I'm hoping it can make me relax more.

Do you perhaps have an address for slimming world or can I just google it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooo are you in South Africa? I'm not sure if they go that far! I will see if I can find something


----------



## wildchic

Yip in South Africa. 
If not, I'd have to try something else


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like you can join online! https://www.slimmingworld.com/losing-weight/free-diet-profile.aspx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx brunette, I'll have a look later today:)


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck with losing weight wild, that and acupuncture is worth a shot. 

Yes wait til tomorrow's temp BB but it's looking good. 

Afm - CD 17, more ewcm today than yesterday, temps are still low, I O'd CD 20 last cycle so will hopefully be the same this cycle. Was naughty and had fish and chips last night, although between fasting days I'm supposed to eat normally I need to be sensible and last night's trip to the chippie was not sensible. I shall be sensible the rest of the weekend...weirdly am looking forward to my next fast day on Monday. Keen to see if it works. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Got my scan date. 29th October.


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed the cyst isn't any bigger or causing problems. Can they remove it if it is? 

Was checking my ewcm and it had a streak of blood in it, opk is still negative but will do another later...hoping it means ovulation is imminent. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly don't know. My cyst is the opposite side to the pain :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ohhhh cookie you got blood streaked ewcm?! that's the best cm there is!!! i had that the month i got pg with dd. i've not had it since.

hope you ladies are all well, my insides have been funky, two nights ago i started with nausea and then followed by some constipation. very odd but whatever, not counting it as anything.


Bb- i would wait and see temps and discard if the others are lower.


----------



## AidensMama

:hi: Good Mornin' Ladies!! (or evening or whatever for some of you). 

BB, I was pleasantly surprised to see you got crosshairs finally! Scrolled down and read other posts, and I'd disregard today's temp, keep it charted but mark it as off, and see what it does tomorrow, that way you can feel more sure. If it's up high again tomorrow you can always change it back and include todays.


MofO - I know it's still early, but nausea can start pretty quickly once your HCG gets going. FX'ed

Wildchic- Really hope the acupuncture is good for you. I know some people who swear by it for pain,stress,anxiety, migraines and a myriad of other reasons. I think it's a good choice. Also, good luck with dieting, I want to and know I need to...but my willpower feels about shot right now..Must have CARBS AND SUUUUGAR. AAAAAh...Seriously though, I'm trying to add in more fruits and veggies, lean proteins, and cut the crap. It's hard though! 
Also, very interesting to find out your in South Africa. I really had no clue, I thought you were in the States or possibly the UK. How cool. 


Cookie- Hoping it all works for you. Like i said, I dont think I could fast and then stay sensible on non-fast days. I applaud you.
As for the EWCM streaked with blood, I've heard it's a good O sign. I had it this cycle around O time as well. Hope this bean is a sticky one for you!!! FX'ed. :dust:

AFM, 5 dpo today and had a big temp dip. I did wake up a few hours early, but I used the adjuster and the dip is still pretty significant. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what they do tomorrow. I feel like I'm ALWAYS waiting and seeing. Darn TWW:dohh: I've read some ladies get an implantation dip around 5dpo..would be early-ish..but possible...


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX for implantation!


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> FX for implantation!

I HOPE SO.:flower:


----------



## wildchic

Aidensmama- WOW! Your dip is really down there! Hope its implantation.
And lol about me being from south africa, I thought I was the only 1 from S.A on this forum, but I met a few others on here as well

Cookie- great about the blood, hope it means you're about to ovulate!
I bought an energy drink today for dh, its called Robust and I see its a uk product. I see that one of the ingredients is inositol. What do you exactly take it for again? I'm just very curious.


----------



## AidensMama

I'm a little discouraged. Last cycle my LP was only like 6 days...I'm really hoping this dip isn't signaling another super short LP...if I get AF at just 5 or 6 dpo I'm going to pull my hair out:dohh: Really hoping it's back up tomorrow....we shall see...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just had a look at your last chart. I really hope that isn't the case. FX for you!


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> I just had a look at your last chart. I really hope that isn't the case. FX for you!

Thanks. I was feeling generally ok about this cycle, but right now I'm pretty blue. I can't really lean either way until I see another temp...or blood...to tell me what could be going on.


Uggggh. I hope the next week and a half goes quickly so that I can get to my docs appt and maybe find out some answers.


----------



## Cookie1979

Aidensmama - fingers crossed its not a short lp and its in fact implantation. 

Wild - I take inositol for my Pcos, it increases my progesterone levels and helps regulate my cycles, also supposed to lower testosterone. There are other benefits and its not just used by women with pcos. 

Opk this evening was negative, maybe it will be positive tomorrow. No other blood, just that one streak, hope it happens very soon cos I'm feeling very relaxed and want to stay that way.


----------



## AidensMama

So just to try and lift my spirit a bit I entered the adjusted temp into fertility friend and ovufriend for today, and it does make my chart look a bit better. The adjusted temp is at/just below the coverline, and theres still a dip, but not such a huge gap. Either way I disregarded todays temp and will just have to see what happens, but it made me feel a little more positive.

I know some of you ladies have said you use adjusted temps before, but I don't know what I think of them really. 

Opnions on adjusting and temps moving around?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't really adjust but I do discard. Why is your cover line so high?


----------



## Cookie1979

I am pretty new to charting my temp but I don't really like adjusting my temp, so if I have an inaccurate temp depending on how off it is I either leave it or discard it. I did try adjusting it but didn't feel the adjusted temp was accurate. Our temps rise and fall at different rates, don't think adjusting it can be accurate for us all. Last cycle I had quite a few inaccurate temps, sleeping better this cycle so apart from a couple that are out slightly by time I've managed to take mostly accurate ones. Taking it vaginally is much better aswell. X


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't really adjust but I do discard. Why is your cover line so high?


I'm not sure why it's so high.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never seen one so high. I think it's something to do with pre O temps isn't it? Hoping the witch hasn't shown for you!

AFM - I discarded yesterday's temperature and still got my crosshairs on the same day :happydance: I'm just hoping that the BDing that we did was enough!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Coverline-calculation-method.html


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, how are you today? We didn't manage to bd last night due to my damn IBS playing up and son was up too early for us to this morning so will tonight and hope its in time for O. 

Everyone having a good weekend? I've done abit of shopping as its my sons 3rd birthday next month...I just buy stuff and then decide later on if its for bday or Xmas. He's got to the stage of saying he wants things, he says he wants a JCB transporter and vehicles - £40 for a flippin truck but he's adament he wants it. Don't mind spending that money (already spent plenty) but not on a truck. Off out to lunch with hubby, son and our friends and their son so that should be nice. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's it like Cookie? I got Tristan a massive truck in ELC last year reduced to £12.50! It's a JCB one. 

I'm off to Kids AM with Tristan today, Hubby's other kids are playing football. Think we are off to the in laws for tea too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Here's the one we have - https://www.elc.co.uk/JCB-Dump-Truck/134861,default,pd.html


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh the one he wants is a transporter lorry and comes with a tractor and digger that go on the back. There is a smaller similar one in john lewis but its a lot smaller and not as good. He's got a very similar dump truck like Tristans at my dads, he loves it. I shouldn't moan about prices, just going to get worse the older they get. Lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah I know what you mean? Have you looked on ELC. They may have one similar and have sales on all the time!


----------



## Cookie1979

No I haven't but I will!! Thanks xx


----------



## wildchic

Aidensmama- I used the temp adjuster last cycle and quite often, but I too don't think its accurate. I did it also just to make myself believe that my temps are still high and that I'm maybe pregnant, but I won't be using it this cycle. Rather discard the temp or put in the time you took the temp and add notes to say why your temp has a clear circle.

Afm- cd5 af is gone:) Will be giving the acupuncturist a call 2moro coz I want to do it before I ovulate.
I'm having lunch with the inlaws, dh's sister is celebrating her 20th wedding anniversary.

We bought dd's birthday gifts yesterday. Got her barbie rolleblades, educational laptop and a barbie make-up set. She loves barbie and the gifts are exactly what she wanted, so I think she'll be very happy.

Hope you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, so i think my issues of digestion are purely linked to stress. i had so much last week i was stressed out, and i think i got all bunged up because of it. when i was a kid i would get stressed and have one day of diarrhea. now? i seem to go the other way and i have to be careful. one of those fun things that switched after i stopped bfing. don't kjnow why. getting better and taking care of myself. 

other than that, nothing new!


----------



## Cookie1979

Do you have ibs mofo? I suffer aswell! Not fun. Xxx

Wildchic - good luck with the acupuncturist, hope it helps xx


----------



## AidensMama

MofO my mom and brother have Crohn's disease and my aunts and a few other family members have IBS. I don't have any kind of diagnosis, but I do think stress and anxiety can affect the digestive systems in a big way. When I was in highschool and got bullied and stressed alot as a teenager I would have a lot of reflux and vomitting, or stomach aches , to the point where they were running lots of GI tests and looking at my gallbladder and barium tests and all sorts of things.

As an adult when I get stressed or upset or otherwise feel shaken by life I tend to have stomach upset, sometimes pain. Nausea and throwing up are my worst issues, but I've also had regularity issues and felt binded up. 




My temp was down again today, and I took it at the same time I always do. I wont be using the adjuster anymore. 

Like you said Wildchic, I'm most likely trying to convince myself my temps aren't dropping, I think. I don't know if this was another short LP and AF is coming, or if I didn't O with the first drop/spike and EWCM, and that is whats happening now..or if it's some less likely scenario like a weird implant dip or a second LH surge....

Definitely doing the OPK's after I figure out where I'm at in my cycle for sure. As much as I don't want to see it, steady fresh flow would at least let me know without a doubt to start over at CD 1....

Hope everyone is doing well today and staying relaxed.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is a very big dip! I hope it's something good and not that nasty witch on her way!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@cookie- well they don't know. this new kind of spin started in jan. i got sick with the stomach flu. they put me on zofran for my nausea which constipated me. BAD. I still wasn't better after 2 months, so they suggested a gastro. went to him. he said go to do u/s and a ct. nothing. they said can't tell. doesn't look like anything. i suffered until jan. the barium they gave me for the ct really seemed to help a ton and i didn't have any more issues after that.

this is like a shadow of that? they told me was probably ibs. but now that i know the feeling when it starts and the prune juice really helped so much i'll try to stay on top of it. I lost like 8 lbs in the spring from it. I was weak, could hardly eat because i dind't know what was wrong with me, and i think that medicine really screwed me up. it has some pretty nasty side affects.

right now i feel decent, i'm hungry! 

but i guess it could be ibs? i don't know a ton about it honestly.


@aidens, my brother has Colitis. :/ almost died from it. when he was a kid he always complained of an 'odd feeling' in his stomach, was always sick. always puking. just thought it was an uneasy belly. he got gas real bad. my mom apparently has the same thing with the gas. painful gas. weird stomach stuff. her mom had it, and apparently runs in our family. really hoping dd doesn't get it. :(


----------



## AidensMama

@MofO It absolutely seems to run in genetic circles. I hope our little one's don't get sucked into the tummy trouble cycle!

Today was a weird day. The drop definitely WAS AF. I got some fresh red decent flow. I was really bummed, but it made me take a closer look at my cycles. I went through/compared all of my charts (at least dates and spotting and bding and stuff before I started temping) for the past year on FF, Ovufriend and on a really basic App I used on my phone for a while, and still update daily as a sort of back up. I was thinking for the last year that I just had really crazy, all over the map cycles anywhere from 15-45 days sporadically with random mid cycle spotting that I always attributed to O or just weird breakthrough bleeding. As I was scrolling through a calendar style list on my phone I realized that almost EVERY one of the "long cycles" I had bleeding of some sort in the middle that I didn't count as AF. Usually I charted it as a few simultaneous spotting days. Looking at all my combined information, and temping for the past few months really made me look at my cycle much closer and I believed I've discovered something.:dohh:

If I mark all the first days that I noticed substantial spotting as AF it gives me a much more rounded out year of 15-20 day cycles. I've never done OPK's and have only been temping for the past few cycles consistently, I KNOW that the last two were only about 16 days from af to next af. 

While I can't be sure that's what it is, and short cycles aren't exactly great for TTC, it does give me some more insight and something to approach my doctor about. :shrug: 

So anyway, I'm back at CD 1 and definitely using OPK's this cycle. I will probably start around CD 5 or 6 just to make sure I catch a really early surge and have a good baseline for the whole cycle. I'm also going to keep taking the b6. 10 days till my doctors appointment.

Sending all of you ladies good vibes and baby dust. :dust: Hope we see some much needed :bfp: 's in here soon!:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sorry Hun :( They are very short cycles. I think you may have a LP defect but I'm not sure how they sort them. FX your appointment!

AFM - I had to take my temperature at 5.45 today as my son woke. I usually take it between 6 and 7. It has dipped. Hoping its a good sign!

My colleague just text me, she miscarried over the weekend :(


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm sorry Hun :( They are very short cycles. I think you may have a LP defect but I'm not sure how they sort them. FX your appointment!
> 
> AFM - I had to take my temperature at 5.45 today as my son woke. I usually take it between 6 and 7. It has dipped. Hoping its a good sign!
> 
> My colleague just text me, she miscarried over the weekend :(


Thats really sad for your colleague. Sorry to hear that. Hope the temp dip is a good sign for you though, you didnt take it TOO early so I wouldn't think it would be affected too much.

I suspect a LP defect as well, or perhaps polymenorrhea. We'll see what the docs have to say about all of it. I have a feeling they are going to tell me I'm not even ovulating and that I'll need clomid or provera or one of those types of meds to get things going.


----------



## brunettebimbo

All a step in the right direction for a BFP! I hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## Cookie1979

Aidensmama - sorry af arrived, does seem like you have very short cycles so a doctor's visit would be a good idea. Hope there is something that can help easily. X

BB - very sad about your colleague. X

Mofo - having bowel problems is horrible, I've sufferers for 20 years now...diet is the key for me, I cut out processed food and fat and my ibs has not been anywhere near as bad as it used to be...and that's despite eating naughty food regularly. 

No positive opk for me yet, will test early evening...today's temp isn't accurate, I got up at 5am cos I heard one of my cats gravitating the front door wanting to go out, I thought it was loads earlier but when I looked at the time it was 5am and I take my temp around 6am/6.30am so was too late. Took it about 6.30am but was higher than it should have been so had to discard it. X


----------



## wildchic

Aidensmama-sorry the witch got you! Maybe the Clomid will help regulate your period, ask your doc about it and good luck with your appointment.

Bb- sorry about your friend, is it the same one who announced their pregnancy a month ago?

Cookie- hope your opk is + later today!

Afm- I'm a bit nervous to phone the acupuncturist, ahhhh!
I better build up the courage, its now or never, lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes that's her :(

Have you booked your appointment?


----------



## wildchic

@Brunette- not yet, going to in a few minutes though


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting :)

I've checked my CM etc this morning and along with my slight temperature dip I have a big glob of EWCM that's kind of milky in places and MMM cervix!


----------



## wildchic

I did it:) 
I got an appointment for 2moro at 4pm


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I had a big glob of ewcm the day before I got af. Hope its more a +sign for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I better not be getting AF at 6DPO! :lol:

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## AidensMama

A big glob in the TWW can be a good sign. Sometimes a :bfp: is quick to follow. A lady in the TWW in another thread was just saying she had a "glob" today too. :thumbup: Hope it's pointing to good news for you BB.

Wildchic, glad you got the courage and made the appointment. I have plenty of tattoos and piercings but I think I would be nervous about going as well. FX'ed that it is a positive experience for you. 

Cookie- Hope that OPK is positive for you tonight, then you can get down to BD'ing and catch that egg! :winkwink:

Thanks for always being so supportive ladies. It's really nice to be able to share my daily joys and frustrations, and hear encouragement or get input when I need it. Hope today finds you all doing well. :dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's now really really creamy with bits of EWCM mixed in! My fingers are so tightly crossed!

I love this group too :)


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> It's now really really creamy with bits of EWCM mixed in! My fingers are so tightly crossed!
> 
> I love this group too :)

Sounds really good to me. C'mon lil sticky bean!:flower:


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- good luck!:)
When are you testing?

I too love this group:)
Just hope we get some bfp's soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies hope you all are well today!

bb fx'd o it's a good sign!

aidens i'm so sorry about your af :(

wild- awesome about the appt. I have my ears pierced once and three tattoos but would be too terrified to do that. i actually had an all natural labor because i am terrified of epis and any other needles.

cookie- thanks hun, i hope i can manage. i took a bunch more prune juice this am. hoping it can finish off the job. i'm able to eat and be somewhat normal, things are not constant discomfort so it must be doing SOMETHING for me. just hate it.

afm- leg cramp in my left calf (read it was a good sign but could be nothing) was there for about 4 days. i THINK it's finally gone today. was putting it down to walking a lot more lately, but if that was the case, i did another 2 miles last night so should still have pain today because i ahven't taken a break. but i've never had anything like that before.


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed mofo. 

I love this group too, only reason I come on BnB.

No positive opk so ovulation won't happen tomorrow, I'm not going to get myself worked up about it...I know o will happen so am planning to stay relaxed.


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO have you been exercising? I used to get that pain when I wasn't lazy! Like a pulled calf muscle. 

Thanks girls. I really hope its a good sign. AF is due a week today so probably a week tomorrow I will test if no temperature dip or AF!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah actually been walking a lot! i am usually pretty active.

It's completely gone today? and we did another 2 miles yesterday so.... i don't get that....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could maybe be that you pulled it and it's healed. Have you been walking more for any particular reason? I need to start exercising again!


AFM - Woken feeling dizzy and nauseous. Really hoping that I'm not getting ill!

How's everyone else? When's everyone due to test?


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Well I'm cd7 and not much going on, still a long wait for me:(
As you all know, I have an appointment with the acupuncurist today at 4:30pm, BUT me and dh had a chat last night and he doesn't want me going anymore because the acupuncturist is a man! Can you believe it! He doesn't want him to see my body! So, I have to cancel the appointment! 
There are only 2 acupuncturists here where I am and both are males. I was so looking forward to it!

Hope you ladies are doing ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omg really? That's a bit silly. It's the guys job. Are you ok with cancelling it?


----------



## wildchic

I was excited about it, but to keep the peace, I'm going to cancel it. Will look for someone else, definitely female!

I also have to go to my OBGYN in a week or 2, to find out what next. So I'll ask him if the acupuncture will work/help.

Funny though, my OBGYN is a male and dh is fine with him! Probably because I've been with him since we conceived dd, idk.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's strange because they really do see your body! :lol:


----------



## wildchic

Exactly!
But I would rather want both us happy doing it and not just do it because I want it, if that makes any sense?

On a different note, I think I have hostile cm. I checked with litmus paper and it showed that my cm is acidic.
Do you know what I can use to make it more alkaline?
I know that a womans cm is usually acidic, except close to ovulation it becomes more alkaline, but I've tested mine around ovulation a few cycles ago and it was acidic. I think that could also be the reason we haven't conceived yet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stay away from berries etc


----------



## Cookie1979

Cant believe your hubby has made you cancel...if that was me I'd do it anyway, but that's just the kind of person I am. Far too headstrong for my own good sometimes. Such a shame you've cancelled as you seemed really excited about it and I've heard good things. Men huh!! They are here to test us!! lol xx

Well I still dont have a great deal of ewcm, I've got a little but not the loads I usually get the day before so I'm not expecting ovulation to happen in the next day or two. CD 20 and counting!! Ahhhh!! I've started back on the progesterone and estrogen cream, which I used the first month I started ttc, within 5 days I ovulated so hopefully it will do the trick again. I'm abit annoyed but I'm not stressed and refuse to stress out, it wont help matters. O will happen for me eventually. Its my own fault, I've gained weight so it was inevitable that my cycles would be buggered up. Stupid me!!!

Talking of weight, finished week 1 of the fasting diet (5 days eating normally, 2 days having 500 kcals a day) and I've lost 5 lbs!! Really impressed because on the 5 days of non fasting I really did eat what I wanted so I'm a very happy bunny. Really hope this is the diet that I can follow for good - once you get to your goal weight you then continue to fast but for just 1 day a week to keep the weight off. I never in a million years thought it would work but it does!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Could maybe be that you pulled it and it's healed. Have you been walking more for any particular reason? I need to start exercising again!
> 
> 
> AFM - Woken feeling dizzy and nauseous. Really hoping that I'm not getting ill!
> 
> How's everyone else? When's everyone due to test?

not sure because i've been walking straight through for a while. i try to stay up on my walking for my exercise so it seems really odd that it would tweak like that. i know i had leg pain in my knees when i was pg with dd. trying not to get my hopes up too high. 

i'm 10 dpo and testing monday. af due sat.

and ugh i hope you're not getting ill too!!! 



wildchic said:


> Morning ladies:)
> 
> Well I'm cd7 and not much going on, still a long wait for me:(
> As you all know, I have an appointment with the acupuncurist today at 4:30pm, BUT me and dh had a chat last night and he doesn't want me going anymore because the acupuncturist is a man! Can you believe it! He doesn't want him to see my body! So, I have to cancel the appointment!
> There are only 2 acupuncturists here where I am and both are males. I was so looking forward to it!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing ok.

i know my dh probably would be very uncomfy with that too. so i totally understand. i think i'd be uncomfy with it too! so i totally understand.





afm- i keep meaning to say and forgetting i love this group too! you ladies are great!!!

i'm 10dpo, leg cramps totally gone, have a walking date with a friend today and hoping i feel really good after. i usually do. temps finally plummeted and it's going to be a high of like 64 degrees today. hilarious, because just sunday it was 84! 

loving the new fall feel. 

I really hope i can hang on til monday to test too. with af being due sat i'm too nervous to test before, and i don't want to test sat and have stupid af show an hour after (because she's a b**** and likes to do that to me) so i'm TRYING to wait. and i only have the one ic left. and one frer. but actually this is the last month the ic is good so.... probably could just use it. Maybe i'll test on friday at 13dpo.


----------



## Unexpected212

Hello everyone

Started bleeding again 2 weeks after the miscarriage and nurse said to count that as CD1. So currently CD5. So I will be doing OPK's as soon as this bleeding is finished and see if I ovulate this month

I'm just going to go straight back into trying :)

Hope everyone is well. Sorry I haven't been on much kinda been dealing with everything.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope you are well hun glad you visited again. when do you O? 

hope you are managing ok xxxx :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- glad your cramps have eased up. I get leg cramps but I use a magnesium vitamin and it helps. And try to wait to test, as I'm sure you know how disheartening it is to get a bfn.

Unexpected- good to hear you're going to start ttc again. I've read that after a m/c, you're extra fertile! Hope you catch that egg.*hugs*

I was so surprised today! Dh had me cancel the appointment, which I did. Then he sent me a bbm giving me a number of a' lady' physiotherapist who also does acupunture. I'm phoning her in the morning to make an appointment! Yay, I can't wait!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hello ladies was wondering if I could join. Last month was my 7th month of TTC with Clomid. This cycle I asked the doc could I be on Femara. So now I am on 2.5 Femara and 1000MG of Metformin. Anyone else taking or have taken Femara.:thumbup:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

wildchic said:


> Mofo- glad your cramps have eased up. I get leg cramps but I use a magnesium vitamin and it helps. And try to wait to test, as I'm sure you know how disheartening it is to get a bfn.
> 
> Unexpected- good to hear you're going to start ttc again. I've read that after a m/c, you're extra fertile! Hope you catch that egg.*hugs*
> 
> I was so surprised today! Dh had me cancel the appointment, which I did. Then he sent me a bbm giving me a number of a' lady' physiotherapist who also does acupunture. I'm phoning her in the morning to make an appointment! Yay, I can't wait!

My son is also 5 and I am trying to conceive my 2nd!!! What CD are you on?


----------



## wildchic

Welcome blackbarbie04:)

I'm currently on cd7.
I've been on clomid, but haven't tried the femara. Though, I've read that its better than the clomid, less side effects. 

Good luck with the femara, hope it works for you and you get your :bfp:


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: welcome blackbarbie!

wild that's so sweet he did that :)


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- thanx hun, I thought so too:)
He even agreed to take off from work to go with me. 
I just hope the acupuncturist will be able to fit me in for this week.

I started walking last night and did it again today. Its made me so tired! Its not even 9pm and I want to go to bed!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Blackbarbie :hi:

I decided to swap Slimming World Group this week. I don't feel like I'm getting enough support. I've gained 4.5lb in 3 weeks! I've been tonight and really enjoyed it and feel refreshed and ready to start again!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My chart is very different this month, it's never done the dip thing as dipped as this twice! I'm feeling pretty out if I'm honest. My boobs have been agony up until today. I've woken up and they hardly hurt at all!


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome blackbarbie xxx

Wild - yay to finding a female acupuncturist...you might feel more comfortable with a woman anyway, I know I would. Let us know how you get on. 

Brunette - think positive because you never know. 

Unexpected - glad you feel strong enough to get back to ttc, hope you are doing ok. It's a hard thing to deal with but does get easier I promise. 

Afm - starting to wonder if I'm even going to o this cycle...It's really not looking good!!! CM is wet and creamy...I hope it changes and I get lots of ewcm soon. CD 21...I'm surprisingly calm about it. I could stress out but wouldn't change anything so there is really no point. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you been using OPKs?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yep and I'm getting a very pale line which I've been getting the whole time, no darker yet. Gonna run out soon if it doesn't hurry up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hmmm you'll get one soon! I think everyone has been late O this month!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh hopefully will happen soon, I just hope my cycle isn't too long...they've been 60 odd days long in the past :s


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( That's rubbish! FX that's not the case this month!


----------



## wildchic

Morning Ladies:)

Brunette- maybe all the dips in your temps are a good sign(I hope it is)

Cookie- I'm sure you will ovulate. Hope you don't have to wait much longer! 
Its good that you're not stressing about it, wish I was more relaxed, but everything stresses me out!

So I phoned the acupuncturist and got an appointment for 2moro at 12pm. Dh will be with me, so that takes a bit of the anxiety away. I'm just glad that I'm doing something that will maybe help me get pregnant.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope all goes well tomorrow! You'll have to let us know what it's like!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow! You'll have to let us know what it's like!

Thanx brunette:)
I will definitely update!


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck Wild! I think sometimes doing something positive can have a big effect. xx

Yeh hope I ovulate soon, Im used to slightly longer cycles but its frustrating when its even longer...people who have nice 28 day cycles and o on the same cd every month dont know how easy they have it. I'd love to have a normal length cycle...still with o happening later than it has in the last 3 months, I'd happily take back my ovulating on cd 20/21.

Ordered more opks, im running out and if I have a week left before I O then I'm going to run out. :s


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> My chart is very different this month, it's never done the dip thing as dipped as this twice! I'm feeling pretty out if I'm honest. My boobs have been agony up until today. I've woken up and they hardly hurt at all!

bb i know mine went up and down really odd like yours the month i was pg. :) fx'd.



wildchic said:


> Morning Ladies:)
> 
> Brunette- maybe all the dips in your temps are a good sign(I hope it is)
> 
> Cookie- I'm sure you will ovulate. Hope you don't have to wait much longer!
> Its good that you're not stressing about it, wish I was more relaxed, but everything stresses me out!
> 
> So I phoned the acupuncturist and got an appointment for 2moro at 12pm. Dh will be with me, so that takes a bit of the anxiety away. I'm just glad that I'm doing something that will maybe help me get pregnant.

so great! let us know how it goes!



Cookie1979 said:


> Good luck Wild! I think sometimes doing something positive can have a big effect. xx
> 
> Yeh hope I ovulate soon, Im used to slightly longer cycles but its frustrating when its even longer...people who have nice 28 day cycles and o on the same cd every month dont know how easy they have it. I'd love to have a normal length cycle...still with o happening later than it has in the last 3 months, I'd happily take back my ovulating on cd 20/21.
> 
> Ordered more opks, im running out and if I have a week left before I O then I'm going to run out. :s


i had read online that it's harder to keep a baby when you O late, when apparently it's BETTER because the follicle has a better chance to mature. the month i got dd i o'd on cycle 21! 



i o'd cycle day 15 this time. so i'm a bit bummed it wasn't later. although i love how regular i've been, it doesn't give me much hope for actually catching it.


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - the cycle I conceived my son on I was CD 21 or just after!! :) 

Well just done an opk and its darker, not positive but almost...maybe if i do another later it will be positive, if not then tomorrow I reckon. Fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooooo thanks MofO! I'm really trying to stay positive!

Cookie that's good. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Wildchic,
how much do they charge, i was thinking of going Acupuncturists, but was concerned about how much they charge.

Waiting on AF, she should be here Saturday!!! Then start femara. I am about to call and see how much it is in my area?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Okay I just called and for services here it is $70 foryour first visit and then between 59-65 the next following times...

I have set my appt for next Friday at 4... Excited and scared!!!:happydance::wacko:


----------



## wildchic

Blackbarbie- here in south africa, its the same as a consultation about R300/30$/18£
I'm not sure how much it is there, but call around, that's the best advice I can give.

Cookie- hope that opk gets darker:) good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cookie1979 said:


> Mofo - the cycle I conceived my son on I was CD 21 or just after!! :)
> 
> Well just done an opk and its darker, not positive but almost...maybe if i do another later it will be positive, if not then tomorrow I reckon. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Xxx

i o'd on cd 15 so BLAH but i'm totally jealous of your in the 20s O! i bet you get your bfp this cycle!!! everything crossed for you!!



brunettebimbo said:


> Ooooo thanks MofO! I'm really trying to stay positive!
> 
> Cookie that's good. Fingers crossed for you!

i'm positive for you hun!!!! temps should be used just to confirm o and then forget about them!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up! My charts really different this month, I've had heartburn for the past 2 days, I've had dull cramping all afternoon, only had 1 lot of EWCM after O and it's usually all the time, I've had very slight nausea now and again plus my boobs are usually sore right up until AF arrives and they stopped being sore today, it's only if I poke them!


----------



## AidensMama

Wow, I always feel like I've missed so much if I'm away from the board for a few days, and I find myself wondering whats going on with all you ladies if I don't get a chance to check in.

Welcome to any new ladies I haven't gotten the chance to greet or interact with :hi:


Wildchic- Hope the acupuncture is a positive experience for you and gives you some good results, even just in terms of general health. I'm excited to hear how it went.

Cookie- Really hope you see a positive OPK before you run out. At least your aware that sometimes you have loooong cycles, so your not too discouraged. I bet you'll see the surge SOON.

BB- Your chart really has been crazy this cycle. I hope AF stays away, but if she does show soon than at least you'll start a new cycle, hopefully one that is a bit less confusing than this one.

FX'ed and good vibes for EVERYONE!:hugs: :dust: 

AFM, CD 5 of what I'm thinking is a 15-20 day cycle. Still no positive OPK (been testing since day 1 with cheapies because with such a short cycle I have NO idea if/when I'm ovulating) My last two charts show dip then rise on CD 11-12, but thats just temps so I dont know if it was coincidence or if I really am O'ing like 4-5 days before AF...grr. Dr's appt in 7 days, testing and conversations will be abundant, but hopefully the information gathered will be helpful.

SOOO glad to be finished with my super-intense Literature Course. 2 Days of busting my butt really hard on final assignments, but I feel so accomplished and optimistic that my grade for the class will be nice and high and reflect positively in my overall GPA. Not looking forward to the Math Courses I have coming up, but this 2 week break in between is going to be GLORIOUS!


So, cycle/symptom updates ladies? I need the scoop after being out of the loop for a few days!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My symptoms are above :) AF isn't due until Monday. 

Have you had a Doctors appointment for this before or this first time going?


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - dont be jealous of me ovulating late...the wait is a pain in the bum. The shorter the cycle the quicker I'd get to the next cycle.

Aidenmama - I ALWAYS ovulate late, I've never ovulated earlier than cd 20...so actually thinking about it getting worried cos I got to cd 21 with no sign of ovulation coming (apart from abit of ewcm) was abit silly. Are you taking vit b6 to try and lengthen your lp? Can't remember if you said you were (think you did) if you haven't already, check the dose you should be taking just the be on the safe side, if you dont take enough it wont do you any good. Good luck with your grade, hopefully you'll get the high grade you are hoping for.

Brunette - Your symptoms sound positive, and they always say to look out for things that are different for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## CKJ

Brunette, really really hope this your month!!!! Everything crossed!

Afm I have my 12 week scan on fri, I'm actually v nervous, even tho 8week one was fine n symptoms r still strong I just know all that can happen lol fingers crossed tho we see a happy healthy baby n I can get properly excited!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow 12 weeks already!? You must share pictures :)


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - Wow 12 weeks!! Definitely make sure you show up pics after your scan.xxx

Opk was negative, will try again tomorrow. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

but then you get better follicles!! testing in TWO days over here ladies. two days. help keep me sane. it's really only like one more mornng i have to not do it. til i can get a nice beautiful bfn. lol


----------



## AidensMama

mommyxofxone said:


> but then you get better follicles!! testing in TWO days over here ladies. two days. help keep me sane. it's really only like one more mornng i have to not do it. til i can get a nice beautiful bfn. lol


BB, this is my first appointment to really look at things in detail. When I was in high school and my cycles were crazy/irregular I went on the pill for a while to see if we could straighten things out. I couldn't remember to take it everyday and eventually went off. I got pregnant with DS and it was a suprise, or at least not planned and then I had the IUD. I had an appt with my GYN to have the IUD removed in August 2012 and had a smear done then. This will be my first appointment since then.

Cookie- I am taking b6 now. I am definitely going to talk to my doc about what dosage I should be doing, just to double check. Also going to discuss taking vitex in conjunction with it, as well as the possibility of a progesterone cream or something like that. I really want to get this LP lengthen a bit, and hoping using OPK's this month will tell me if I'm actually Ovulating or not. Still no positive, but it's on CD 5...if I see a surge it should be between now and CD 11 i think, but I dont really know at all. 

If you typically O later than hopefully that means you have some nice strong Eggs to work with, and hopefully you get a positive OPK in the next few days. :)

MofO - You can make it, just a little longer now. You gotta think positive, I bet you see a big, beautiful, :bfp: !!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh if I keep Saturdays temperature discarded it moves my O date!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/5497F2CE-E1FB-426F-BE57-07D46DE1EC42-2565-0000016C669B542A_zps19a8a1fa.jpg


----------



## CKJ

Thanks ladies, n yes I will do!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - Have you tried putting your temps into Ovufriend? Would be interesting to see what O day that gives you as a few of us have found it more accurate. x

Aidensmama - Hopefully the doctor will be helpful and put you on anything that will help. I'm on progesterone cream, although not through the doctor, I order it off the net. I have PCOS and it helps regulate my cycle, but I stopped using it thinking my progesterone levels were alright...and what happens? No ovulation yet, so I think I do need to use it but just a little. Mine contains estrogen aswell and seems to help me ovulate (well it did the first cycle I used it, every other cycle I used it after O), whereas if you use progesterone alone before Ovulation it will stop you ovulating.

Hoping I get a positive opk today, will test this afternoon. x


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- definitely try ovufriend, just to see what O day it would give you.

Cookie- fx your test is + today!

Afm- went to the acupuncturist and she didn't think I needed to have the acupuncture done yet. She wants to bring my stress levels down before she starts with the acupuncture. She gave me a herbal pill to help me relax and also told me to stay away from dairy products. She also wants me to stop temping and no more opk's, as she says all of that is stressful and that it also adds to the difficulties of not falling pregnant. 
I put my thermometer in the cupboard and I hope I don't get the urge to take it out!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done you. I don't think I could give up quite so easily!

I can't do Ovufriend from my phone :(


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- pity you can't do it from your phone, which phone are you using?
I'll do anything to get pregnant and if this is the move I have to make to get me one step closer to getting my bfp, I'll do it!

My brother's girlfriend just sent me a voice clip of their baby(she's 3 months old) and I wanted break down into tears:( just hearing that baby sounds is incredible! I can't wait for my turn!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have an iPhone :)

O Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

BB - You can browse the web from your iphone can't you? Its just a web site not an app or anything. Just google (or use your preferred search engine) Ovufriend and it should come up. I could be totally wrong of course, but my sister has an iphone and I was under the impression she could go on any website.

Wild - Yes I definitely agree, stress can be detrimental for conceiving. If my cycles were more regular I'd do without opks and temping, but as this current cycle is showing I have no idea when I ovulate. I hope you do manage to relax and I hope relaxing does the trick. You so often hear about people who stop trying and then fall pregnant...and the reason is that as soon as they stop trying the stress seeps away!

Just did another opk and it was negative, now do I do another one later incase it does go positive, or do I wait and just do it tomorrow because I only have 4 tests left??? :s


----------



## AidensMama

Cookie1979 said:


> BB - You can browse the web from your iphone can't you? Its just a web site not an app or anything. Just google (or use your preferred search engine) Ovufriend and it should come up. I could be totally wrong of course, but my sister has an iphone and I was under the impression she could go on any website.
> 
> Wild - Yes I definitely agree, stress can be detrimental for conceiving. If my cycles were more regular I'd do without opks and temping, but as this current cycle is showing I have no idea when I ovulate. I hope you do manage to relax and I hope relaxing does the trick. You so often hear about people who stop trying and then fall pregnant...and the reason is that as soon as they stop trying the stress seeps away!
> 
> Just did another opk and it was negative, now do I do another one later incase it does go positive, or do I wait and just do it tomorrow because I only have 4 tests left??? :s



BB- I do both ovufriend and FF friend from my pc, and it DOES help me get a bit more insight into my cycle, just to see if they match up or if theres a difference or what. It's a shame you can't do it on your phone, though like Cookie I was under the impression you could do it through your browser.

Wildchic- Wow, I don't know if I would have had the willpower to listen. Of course, like cookie i have NO idea where i'm at in my cycle or If I o or anything. I really hope relaxing does the trick, lets see that stress melt away and make room for a big beautiful :bfp:

I know that voice clip had to just tear your heart out. A few of my friends have had new babies recently, and I get on facebook and just STARE at their pictures. In fact one of my BEST friends from highschool just had the most DARLING baby girl, and while she is beautiful and I am SO happy for her, it's like a little dagger in my heart everytime I think about them.:hugs: One day it will be our turn, hopefully one day SOON!

Cookie- Sorry you still havent seen a positive OPK yet. I know it must be frustrating. I know EXACTLY how you feel about wondering if you should test again or wait. I decided to do OPK's every day this cycle untill i go to the doc or af shows or whatever, just to see if I ovulate at all. It's CD 6 and i DID have a big temp dip yesterday and a spike today, but no positive OPK yesterday morning. I didnt test in the evening and I don't know if I missed it. Will do one again today, but I guess I really should be trying twice a day if I really want to be sure, of course I just got a bunch of cheapies so I don't have to worry about my dwindling supply like you...still, I think if I were you I might try again tonight...you should be O'ing ANY time now right? Are you checking CM this cycle? if so whats it been like the last few days?:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie I can get on the web page but it then acts all silly and won't let me log in :( I wish they had an app!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?

Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!


----------



## mommyxofxone

13dpo today, af due tomorrow (if o'd on cd 15) and had one ic left that expires in nov. used it. :bfn:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your not out yet! FX for you!

I may have O'd on CD28 yet so not going to get my hopes up if AF doesn't arrive Monday!


----------



## Cookie1979

Mofo - awww but your not out yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

BB - awww shame you can't input your temps to compare...ovufriend def needs an app. 

Well more ewcm today, more than any other day I think so I'm feeling hopeful. Going to test this evening, hoping I'll get a positive opk tonight. CD 23 today...hurry up ovulation. X


----------



## AidensMama

brunettebimbo said:


> I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?
> 
> Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!


Not much I find entirely too interesting in the VIP version of FF. I like that VIP predicts fertile days, and can compare 'early pregnancy symptoms' when your in the TWW, but most of this I can figure out/do myself with a little critical thinking.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- what I use to like, was the 'find charts loike yours'. I would always check how many charts ended up pregnant. But charts may look similar, but end out differently.

Mofo-oh hun, sorry you got a bfn, but you're not out yet! Maybe test on Sunday(if af doesn't show). Hope you get your bfp:)

Cookie- Yay for ewcm:)
Ovulation is likely to happen soon

Afm- I didn't take my temp today:) Yay!
I've taken the herb(in tablet form), 4 twice a day and to be honest, they make me feel a bit drowsy. Not sure if its the herbs or its all the walking I've been doing! I hope whatever it is, that it would just go away!

Hope you ladies enjoy the weekend:)


----------



## mommyxofxone

test expires in nov but i've had it 3 years and apparently that should mean it's expired already which COULD mean a false neg. all the hope i can hang on to right? af due tomorrow testing monday with a frer if no af tomorow.


----------



## CKJ

Good luck mofo!! 

Afm scan went amazingly! Stupid website won't let me upload a pic :-( but bubs was happy, healthy n v chilled! Did an awesome stretch n wriggle at the end! V diff to my dd's scan n forehead v rounded as opposed to her flat head so my guess is boy lol 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy CKJ that's great :)

MofO keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

AFM So 11DPO and instead of my usual large ish dip it's only dipped by .3 degrees! I just did a cheap Accunews test which was BFN. 

I may only actually be 5DPO so I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - really glad the scan went well xxx

BB - hope you are 11 dpo and not 5 dpo. 

Nothing to report with me, no positive opk yet and I'm CD 24 now :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no :( I understand how frustrating that must be mine was quite late this month too!


----------



## wildchic

Ckj- glad the scan went well:) how far along are you?

Brunette- sorry abouth the bfn, but there's still a chance! Fx you get your bfp!

Cookie- I can only but imagine how frustrating it is! Hope Ovulation happens soon!

Afm- I'm really feeling more relaxed since not temping. Me and dh just having fun*wink wink*.
Cd11 and O should happen some time next week, but can't stress about that coz dd's birthday is next saturday and I NEED to start studying!!! Have exams in November,eek!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What are you studying Hun?


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM I've some pretty intense cramping going on. Cervix is high, firm and closed. Hope its a good sign and not that nasty witch on her way!


----------



## mommyxofxone

no signs. no cramps. nothing! still screwed up insides but that's it. cp low medium and open and pretty sure open means af.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( Fingers crossed that's not the case! When is AF due?


----------



## mommyxofxone

today actually. i'm a tad chilly which is an af sign. just really weird about no cramps


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX she stays away!


----------



## Cookie1979

Fx for both of you!!! Xxx

I'm starting to think I won't o this cycle... :(


----------



## wildchic

Mofo- a lot of women have said that you can't really go by your cervix. So you're still in hun:)

Brunette- let's hope the witch stays away!

Cookie- I'm sure you will ovulate, maybe just later. Keep dtd just in case.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weird. My temperature stayed the same. Beginning to think my O date might be wrong!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really confused! On CD28 I took my temperature at 5.45 and usually do it around 6.30 so I just used the adjuster just so I could see what my chart did and if I remove the big temperature it keeps it at CD22! Hmmm I really don't know!


----------



## mommyxofxone

af came last night i'm out ladies.

dd is to be an only child.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Hun :(

Why is she to be an only child? Are you stopping TTC?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Afm af came last night. On to femara this cycle. I'm excited to try it. On to no harsh Side effects this cycle!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

we actually started trying in dec of 2012 but not OFFICIALLY where we were telling anyone or getting into opks and so forth. So it's almost been a year. however, i started getting really really sick after ovulation each month, and the WORST this time. and as soon as i decided no more? all the pain and discomfort vanished. i think i was doing all this more for giving dh another kid instead of because I wanted another kid. i feel so relieved and happy that he's fine with just one, because i don't want anymore.

so yes, we are stopping ttc. but we're young enough. if we decide down the road we want another? we can try then. but for now, i'm absolutely thrilled. i think God has other plans.


----------



## AidensMama

MofO, sounds like you are really at peace with your decision. I'm happy that your happy. Seems like you were absolutely ready to get of the TCC roller coaster. Good for you for making a decision you feel good about!:hugs:

Wildchic, nice to hear your feeling relaxed and cheery. Exams in November, right before the Holidays? Yuck. I have a bit of a break right now, but will be finishing up a course early in December, so I guess I'll know the feeling too. Hope you find the motivation to get your study on soon! :winkwink:

Cookie and BB, Ovulation confusion totally sucks. It's so much "wait and see" when your cycle isn't 'co-operating" the way you think it's going to. Hope you can confirm O soon, and get out of the horrible limbo that seems to exist in almost every stage of TTC. 


Afm, it's cycle day 9 and I think I O'ed last night or today. Feeling crampy, had two days of watery cm followed by two days of EWcm, and temp did dip today. Cervix feels soft, open and has been getting lower the last few days, though I know CP isn't reliable, just an extra bit of info. I decided to save my OPK's untill after i see the doc on the 16th, and now I'm afraid I missed the surge I was hoping to see. I don't even know whether or not I actually O with these short cycles, and even a surge to show my body was just gearing up or trying to O would have been a positive sign. I guess cd 9 would make sense to O with shorter cycles, though my LP would probably still be short, unless my cycle is more than 22 or 23 days this time. No matter what it would likely be better than my last two cycles.


----------



## wildchic

Blackbarbie- sorry af got u, but at least you have something to look forward to. I hope the femara works first time! Good luck and :dust:

Mofo- so sorry this wasn't your month. Maybe its for the best(for now). And, you're right, God does have other plans. I keep putting everything else off because of ttc and almost 2 years later and nothing. Its time to get our lives back!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i really really am! i feel so much better about a lot of things!!! i can concentrate so much more on her and really just enjoy every moment. i was finding i miss babies.... but HER as a baby, not wanting to do it with another one if that makes sense? i think i got confused. i miss having her being so tiny and amazing and i miss those days. but missing something doesn't mean you want to start over with another, or replace those days with another. i feel like i get things a lot better about my self since this whole decision! 

i actually cried after we dtd this time trying on my positive opk. because i didn't want to have another and i was scared i was going to. so really, this is great for me. 


aidens i can't believe how early you o in your cycle! it's crazy!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thank you for your support wildchic, seriously, i love you laides and thank you so much for being there for me. i'm not planning on disappearing and wanting to be there when you get your bfps!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm glad you've made a decision that you all feel happy with :)

AFM my temperature took a nose dive. Looks like I'm out again :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

And the witch is here full force :cry:


----------



## wildchic

Oh brunette, I'm sorry the witch got you. But on a the plus side, it seems your cycle is a bit more accurate then other cycles?

I'm on cd13 and trying SO hard to not think about ttc, but its still at the back of my head! Not temping is great, but I sometimes feel like something is missing!
Anyways, I guess I'm gonna just have to wait it out!

Hope you ladies are doing ok!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope it was a long one again :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, well I've had a fun weekend (that's sarcasm by the way) been in hospital with my son again, just one night this time, Saturday he started getting wheezy, took him to the out of hours gp and he just sent him home with some steriods...so was giving him his inhaler loads, got to 4am and I thought thats it I'm taking him to A&E! I knew I shouldn't have listened to that damn GP, I even explained the history and asked if we should take him into A&E, he said no...but he was wrong. Addison had to be put on back to back nebulisers and we didn't get out til yesterday lunchtime. Next time I will just go with my gut instinct. No sleep at all on Saturday cos I sat up watching him sleep and Sunday was in hospital and probabaly got manbe 4 or 5 hours but probably only an hour at a time. Knackered! 

O hasn't happened yet but I have loads more ewcm so I'll do an opk later...maybe O is finally on its way, haven't taken my temp in days so temping is not going to work at the moment. I would have taken it this morning but my thermometer seems to have vanished from next to my bed. 

Brunette and BlackBarbie - sorry AF got you x

Mofo - definitely sounds like its the right decision for you. x

Wild - Stay strong, hopefully relaxing will do the trick for you x

Aidensmama - hope your lp is a little longer this time. x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Cookie sorry to hear about that, I hope he gets to feeling better real soon. I know how it it to have a sick little one. 

Hope O it's on it's way!!!


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- sorry Adisson is ill again. How's he feeling now? Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

He's on the mend thanks...been an exhausting few days. 

Finally got a positive opk this evening, hope dtd tonight isn't too late but was obviously in hospital over weekend and last night went to bed after my son went cos I was so tired. 

Sooooooo tired!! X


----------



## CKJ

Good luck cookie, wat a nightmare for u!! Ella's had hand foot n mouth n thanks to the mouth ulcers we've had 3nights up all night, that was enough so u must b on your knees!! Stupid dr too def just follow ur gut next time!

Sorry brunette :-( but mofo glad u have found the right decision for u xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - Addison and I have had hand, foot and mouth...and I can say from first hand experience its not nice. I felt so ill with it, and had ulcers in my throat...plus the spots of my feet made it hard to walk. I didn't realise Addison had it until I got the symptoms, and then read up about it and realised he'd had the red rash around his mouth and that my friends little boy had had the same rash round his mouth when we saw him the week before. Addison had it very mildly, but I didn't. I didn't think adults could catch it but they actually can. I was practically chased out of the office with pitchforks cos they were worried I was contagious lol!! Hope she is much better soon, poor little thing. xx

Yeh been abit of a nightmare cycle really, but to be fair I've had longer cycles so it could have been worse! Got there in the end thats the main thing, just shame the temping thing has gone down the toilet...no idea where my thermometer has gone, must have sprouted legs and ran off! lol Well Im going to focus on the positive, and thinking at least I didn't ovulate while Addison was in hospital, then the cycle would have been completely down the drain. x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- if you got your +opk last night, shouldn't you O today?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yep should do, we bd last night but couldn't this morning as Addison decided to get in bed with us after his 4.30am inhaler...I'm working now so will bd again this evening and hopefully that will be enough. x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- good luck, hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks, fingers crossed. Worried though that ovulating so late means the egg is no good...Im sure I read that can happen.


----------



## wildchic

I've read it too, but I've also read some women O-ing later in their cycle and still ended up pregnant.


----------



## Cookie1979

I ovulated between cd 21 and 24 I think with my son (we weren't trying so Im not entirely sure which day it occured) but Im cd 28 which is later than normal. Ive read different things...so no idea. Will just assume we have a chance and hope for the best.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

I am around, just trying not to be around too much as TTC is taking over my life and it's making me miserable. 

Good luck to you all. :)


----------



## boobaby

Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? I'm also TTC#2, since nearly a year now. Cookie, I think I remember you from TTC#1? Our daughter was born Jan 2011. Anyway, hope you'll let me in :)


----------



## wildchic

Welcome boobaby:)

Cookie- its good you're positive!

Brunette- I'm trying the same thing, but because everything else had to be stopped, I thought, what the heck, but I'm not obsessing, just catching up. I only go to my user cp and check for updates.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh that's all I do too :) Not scrolling the forums. Just checking in on you girls and some other girls I talk to :)


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies,

Its gone awfully quiet in here. Hope you all doing ok!
Just thought I'd drop in and say hi. 

Not much going on my side, I'm still taking the herbs and waiting it out I guess.
I also got all my assignment marks back, nothing under 60%, so I'm a happy chappy:)

Keep well ladies


----------



## brunettebimbo

Won't be around much the next few days. My son turns 3 tomorrow so I'm icing cake and decorating the house tonight then it's a day out tomorrow and a fun filled weekend!

Hope your all well :) x


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- my dd turns 6 on Saturday. We not having a party or anything, just going to take her out for the day.


----------



## Cookie1979

Happy Birthday to both your little ones...Hope they both have great days. 

Pretty sure I O'd yesterday, nipples tend to get sore within a day and that's already happening. There will be no early testing for me, I have no IC's to drive myself crazy with so hopefully the 2 ww will be stress free. I'm not expecting much this cycle, we literally dtd once in the fertile period...between the hospital, feeling exhausted and hubby being ill it didn't happen. We dtd once, and only because we wanted to...not because we had to. Still I have a chance cos it only takes one time. 

Hope everyone is well. Off to bed now, so tired. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh congrats on the birthdays!!! whooo hoooo!!!! and that's great about finally o'ing cookie!!!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- Happy Birthday to your little guy! Hope he's having a wonderful day!


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy birthday to your boy bb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. Had a great day. Took him to a childrens science museum and he loved it :)

Wildchic happy birthday to your DD tomorrow!


----------



## Cookie1979

Glad he had a great birthday.

I really want to wait to see if my period arrives before testing, so I'm going to wait til November 1st which will make me 16 dpo, if af hasn't arrived by then I'll test. I've got no more IC's and I don't want to keep wasting tests, and once I start testing I tend to go a bit mad with it. Wish me luck...Hope I can stay strong. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck :) I've found that waiting is so much easier emotionally. None of that crazy scrutinising of tests!

Where's AidensMama? Haven't seen her for a little bit


----------



## mommyxofxone

isn't wildchics baby's brithday today?! happy birthday to your girl hun.


and cookie are you ordering more ics sometime soon? 

and yeah i don't know i'm sure she'll pop back up!


----------



## Cookie1979

Happy Birthday to your dd Wild.

Mofo - nope not planning to buy anymore IC's again, I get alot of evaps and drive myself crazy testing. IC's make me test early, and we all know how bad negative after negative feels. X


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies:)

Thanx for the birthday wishes for my dd, she had a really lovely and adventurous day! We took a family photo with a seal, yes, a real live seal!!!
I sat right next to it!

If I remember correctly, aidensmama has exams coming up(so do I, eek), so she's probably focusing on that?.

Cookie- its good that you're not getting anymore tests, coz bfn's are really not nice!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 9 for me. Acupuncturist went great. Got needles in my feet hands and ears!! Only felt the ones in my ears. My next appointment is Friday mine and DH. He has put me on Monotrol 4 pills twice a day and he put my dh on Virtility 5 pills twice a day. It increases our libido. He tools me to give him 3 months and he can guarantee results. He wants me to stop the metformin. So I'm going to give it a try for three months. Already I can tell an increase in cm. Fx!!! 

How did yours go wildchic?


----------



## wildchic

Blackbarbie04 said:


> CD 9 for me. Acupuncturist went great. Got needles in my feet hands and ears!! Only felt the ones in my ears. My next appointment is Friday mine and DH. He has put me on Monotrol 4 pills twice a day and he put my dh on Virtility 5 pills twice a day. It increases our libido. He tools me to give him 3 months and he can guarantee results. He wants me to stop the metformin. So I'm going to give it a try for three months. Already I can tell an increase in cm. Fx!!!
> 
> How did yours go wildchic?

Hi,
I didn't get to do the acupuncture! The acupuncurist gave me pills(4 pills twice a day) to relax first. She says I'm stressing to much and with my upcoming exams, she said its an awkward time to start the acupuncture. I go back to her in November, really hoping she'll do it then. 
What colour are the pills you're taking? Mine are brown, I forgot to ask her what they're called though.

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

They are clear capsules with a brown substance. Was trying to take a pic but my phone is acting up


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Ladies!!!

How is everyone??

A little update on me. After the early miscarriage in mid September I've had a crap time of it. My HCG took a while to drop to nearly 0. Then I had bleeding that was stopping and starting and REALLY heavy and horrible. Lasted around 3 weeks. So I was put on a course of antibiotics incase of infection in the womb and I think I had my period and now I'm on CD11. 

I tested with ovulation and pregnancy tests around 10 days ago that were both negative. Now my OPK's are getting darker. Almost positive today which I think means I'll be ovulating around Day 14 which is good for me. I usually have a 30ish day cycle and ovulated on CD18 but I know it can be different after a miscarriage.

Fingers crossed for us all this month ladies!!!

(also it was my lil boys 1st birthday this weekend. Made me even more broody! He is so grown up!!)

ALSO it seems we have a lot of kids on here with birthdays around the same as my sons, the 18th October. How odd!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry you've had such a hard time :(

I'm just waiting to O. 

My sons birthday is the 18th too. Happy belated birthday :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Blackbarbie - fingers crossed the acupuncture helps.

Wild - are you feeling more relaxed? 

Unexpected - sorry you have had such a hard time recently. Hope things improve soon. X

Brunette - hope you have a shorter cycle this month. 

nothing much to report with me, I'm 5 dpo and as I don't plan to test unless my period is late I have a bit of a wait. Felt tempted earlier to buy some IC's but I knew it was a bad idea so managed to stop myself. X


----------



## wildchic

Morning Ladies:)

Unexpected- oh hun, hope this next cycle is the one! 

Cookie- good thing you stopped the urge!

Brunette- will you be doing opk's this cycle? Like cookie said, I too hope you have a shorter cycle this time around!
I'm not completely relax! Suppose to ovulate today, but I'm not getting my usual ovulation pains! I was SO tempted to use an opk yesterday, coz I have 2 laying in the draw, but I didn't! But now I'll never know if I ovulated or not! 
I hate not knowing where I am in my cycle!!!
Me and dh just dtd every other day(sometimes 2/3days in a row:)), hoping that we'll catch that egg!

Hope you all are doing ok!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wild - Thats the difficult part of trying to relax, if you dont do opks and temp and you don't ovulate at exactly the same time each cycle then you end up not actually knowing when you ovulated. But stick with it, and you are covered with dtd regularly so fingers crossed.

Found my thermometer, it was right under my bed, could barely reach it. Decided to take my temp this morning, it was way higher than pre ovulation...obviously its not going to confirm ovulation but I might continue taking it just to see if it stays up.

Have noticed that my boobs aren't as sore as usual, they are abit sore but usually after ovulation they get really sore. I do believe I ovulated, so I'm not worried about that so am hoping that the fact that its not normal for me means something.

Supposed to be going out with my friend this Saturday, she wants to go into town for a few drinks, I'll be 10 dpo then...thinking maybe I should test just to be sure before drinking. Then again could be too early. Maybe I'll just have a few to be on the safe side. x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I'm going 2 try and stick with the more relaxed approach, but I have to admit, its kinda driving me crazy! Was almost in tears earlier because of not ovulating today, but after that, I had quite a bit of ewcm:)

About the drinks on Saturday- I'm sure you're allowed to have a few! Don't test though, coz like you said, its way to early! Just go and enjoy yourself!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I hope my cycle is less crazy this month!
Weirdly been cramping on the right side like last month again! I'm feeling much more relaxed this month. Haven't been crazily checking my cervix and CM a million times a day!
I'm off out on Saturday too. Going to get drunkkkkkkkkkk because there is no chance I will be pregnant then as I will probably still be waiting to O!

FX that means something for you cookie!

Glad your all ok :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Glad you are feeling relaxed brunette!! :)

Took my temp again this morning and it was even higher than yesterday so going to take that as a good sign. I'll keep taking it just to see what it does. 7 dpo today...going quite fast I think. X


----------



## AidensMama

Hey ladies! :hi:

I know I've been away for a while. My DS had to have surgery on his hand this week, Hubby was really sick and of course needed to be babied as well, and things have just been really hectic.

I've missed you all,Gonna try to spend some time going through old pages and catching up with whats going on with everyone.

:flower: Just wishing everyone lots of luck, sending TONS of good vibes and Babydust :dust: 

Promise I won't stay away so long this time. FX'ed that we see some late October/ November :bfp: 's soon! <3


----------



## Cookie1979

Aidanmama - I hope your son is alright, and his hand heals quickly. Typical man needing looking after...my hubby has been ill for almost 2 weeks now, he's still coughing well, I've told him I'm bored of it now!!! lol

Came across this, thought it was an interesting read. Seems its not unusual for women to conceive their first easily but then struggle with their second.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ant-time-more-women-struggling-try-again.html

Not much to report with me, I'm 8 dpo today...got some mild pelvic pain, but that could be my ibs. Temp is still up, I dont have a cover line due to not taking my temp around ovulation, but I figured its a good sign that its way above my pre ovulation temps. x


----------



## wildchic

Morning ladies:)

Cookie- its not to long until you'll know! Fx you'll get good news soon.

Aidensmama-hope you LO heals quick!

Afm-im on cd23 and I still don't think I've ovulated yet:(
I had ewcm on cd21 and today, so maybe I'll ovulate soon!


----------



## Cookie1979

Im sure you will ovulate soon, you dont tend to ovulate til this time anyway do you? I know how frustrating it is waiting...I didn't ovulate til cd 30 this time. Remember you are supposed to be relaxing! ;)

I really am ready for another baby now, I hope it happens soon. I know its only my 4th cycle of trying but because of my long cycles, its actually been 5 months of trying. I'm going to NTNP from January if I haven't had my bfp. x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- I'm at my wits end already. I use to O on cd17, but after the lap I ovulated on cd21. Its cd23 and I'm having a lot of ewcm, which I'm happy for, seeing that I hardly have any, but still no ovulation. How can I relax when this is happening? I just wanna scream!

I said to dh the other day that I'm so ready to have another baby, but it seems like its taking forever. I think that if no bfp at the end of the year, I'll also go back to ntnp. Its going to be hard, but I need to come to terms with the fact that I may never become pregnant.


----------



## Cookie1979

You will ovulate soon Wild, try not to stress out, it will happen...its frustrating when it takes longer but the fact that you have ewcm is a very good sign. Do you definitely get ovulation pain every month? Just wondering if its possible that you didn't think cycle?? I never get pain, I get lots of ewcm on the day before and on the day of ovulation, and I tend to know its imminent because I have tons of ewcm, but no other signs.

Just been to town and while there I grabbed a couple of packs of tests, I know I'll only be 10 dpo on Saturday but I'm going to test in the morning, if negative will have a few drinks with my friend if positive (wont hold my breath) then I wont. And if negative won't test again unless my period is late. The tests I grabbed are 10 mlu, so pretty sensitive. x


----------



## wildchic

Cookie- since my first round of clomid, I could feel ovulation pains and that was in February this year. It was always confirmed with my temps, those were the only 2 things that confirmed ovulation for me and occassionally a +opk. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the pills the acupunturist gave me, but its really making me stress more! 

We do bd every second day, but if my cycle becomes longer, then I'll have a lesser chance of becoming pregnant. 

As for testing on saturday, I hope you do get a +hpt:), but 10dpo is early. When is af due?


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies

I just came by to say that it was really nice chatting to you ladies:)
I'm going deactivate my account this weekend coz we've decide to stop ttc:(
Its really taking over my life even though I'm suppose to be relaxed! 

I really hope you ladies get your bfp's soon!

Good luck and sending lotsa baby dust
:dust:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm really sorry to hear this, will miss you!!! I understand your decision and wish you every happiness in the future. Xxx


----------



## CKJ

All the very best wildchic xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no Wildchic. We will miss you! All the best


----------



## wildchic

Thanx ladies:)

If I ever get a bfp, I'll join again and search for this thread and let you guys know

Wishing you all a lovely :bfp: soon


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks wildchic and thanks for all your support xx


----------



## CKJ

How u feeling cookie??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I went out last night. I was not even drunk, just tipsy. I walked down to McDonalds and had a stitch like pain in my stomach but lower down. I ordered my food and started to go light headed. Next minute I wake up on the floor surrounded by people trying to pick me up. This is the second time I've flaked out!

Cookie how was your night?


----------



## Unexpected212

Got a strong positive ovulation test today. So happy after weeks of bleeding and not knowing what's going on to know that my body is working again!!!

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## CKJ

Goodness brunette!! Hope ur ok!! N yay!!! Unexpected, such a relief after everything good luck bd'ing! Xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm fine thanks CKJ, I'm 12 dpo today... took a test (superdrug 10 mlu) and it was a bfn... I'm not expecting my bfp this cycle. Feeling ill today, throat hurts and feel yukky. Won't be testing again as i don't have anymore so I'll just wait for AF to arrive. 

How are you CKJ? 

Oh no Brunette, any idea what caused it? 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No not sure Hun. Gonna book in and see the doctor. 
I have my pelvic scan tomorrow so hoping for some answers!

When is AF due?


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh and Brunette my night out was good, I didn't drink too much didn't want to get drunk. Got chatted up by a 23 year old, which I thought was funny... I'm 34!!!! We stayed out til 2am (with the clock change so would have been 3am if the clocks hadn't gone back) we really thought we'd only make it til midnight. 

Unexpected - yay for the positive opk. Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

AF is due wed I think


----------



## brunettebimbo

We lasted pretty well too! Think we got in about 2.30 so will have been 3.30. Good job my friend wanted to go when she did or I would have collapsed in the night club! I was chatted up by a 21 year old fireman who rescued my cat from a tree! :rofl:

I'm bloody sore today, far too old for this partying! :lol:

I have my fingers crossed for you. We need some BFPs on this thread!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Right I'm back. She said because I've lost weight my metabolism will be better. I ate my tea at about 5.30pm and was still dancing at 2am. She said alcohol brings your blood sugar down so combined with the eating at 5.30pm my blood sugars must have been low. She's not worried at all as I had bloods done in May. I've been ordered to take snacks out with me now :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm glad it's not something to worry about.

Ergh I feel ill, feel like I'm getting a cold...throat hurts and just feeling yukky. Perhaps my body is protesting about the late night, think it's telling me I'm too old to party lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just got out of my appointment at the hospital. The cyst on my left ovary is now 4.5 which I think means it has shrunk. I'm sure it was 6 last time. My right ovary is fine which is weird because that's where my pain is. I'm to see my doctor in a week - 10 days.


----------



## Cookie1979

Well that's good news brunette...maybe you are just one of these women that get ovulation pain? 

Well I'm 13 dpo, getting cramps, had some gloopy cm which is unusual for me...took a Tesco test and thought I could see the faintest line and when I looked again well over 10 mins, there was a line although very light but I've seen so many faint lines that in most definitely counting it as an evap. Makes me wonder if it's something in my pee that produces evaporation lines. 

X


----------



## Cookie1979

Here's my test, can you see anything? Think I have line eye. Guess I want it so much that I'm hoping there is a line and its not an evap. Reckon I'm going to disappointed!

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/IMG_20131029_143901_590.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's just weird that I've been so regular up until recently!

I think I can see something but I'm not sure. FX for you!


----------



## CKJ

I did a tesco test with my v first pregnancy (knowing I was pg) n it took past the 10mins to show up. I'd wait til tomoz/thurs then if no AF screw all brands but clear blue!! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Well I can def see a line on the test, but I no longer believe a line is a line due to the amount of evaps I've had. I got my bfp with my son on a Tesco test and the line was really dark and it came up instantly but I was a week late. I obviously want to believe I'll get my bfp but won't hold my breath. I've got another Tesco test so I'll use it tomorrow with my fmu. 

Brunette - hopefully your cycles will be abit more regular from now on. X


----------



## CKJ

What did fmu show cookie??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I'm in for another stupid cycle. Screw you stupid body!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

CJK - I'm not sure, I thought I saw the faintest line but it could have been line eye. Would have thought that if it was anything I would have got a slightly better line. 14 dpo today, temp was slightly down from yesterday but still above the days before that.


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - Oh I hope that's not the case...I know how frustrating it is, I'm on CD 40 odd...its been a long old cycle. X


----------



## CKJ

Worth doing a digi tomoz perhaps?? Good luck! Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Don't cb digitals detect a higher level of hcg? Maybe first response would be better? Was going to grab a test on my lunch break but one of the girls wants to go in with me so don't want to buy in front of her. Took an opk as well, looks almost positive... might not mean anything. Think I'm clutching at straws. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't go off an OPK Hun. I had a pretty dark line on one last month. 

Finger crossed it's not line eye and it's actually the start of your BFP!


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh, apparently you can get an lh surge before AF arrives so might well just be that.


----------



## CKJ

Could just b that, but also detects hcg I got a strong opk when pg ... Try clearblue non digi as they r sensitive or first response as u say!! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Managed to sneak to Wilkinsons while my colleague went to the post office and there wasn't much choice so grabbed a wilkinsons test which is 20 mlu and it was negative. If I squinted enough I thought I could see a line, but I think thats wishful thinking more than anything. So its a BFN!!!! :(


----------



## CKJ

Has AF shown up yet cookie? How u doing brunette? Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

No af but my temp went down so I fully expect my period to arrive tomorrow. Also got a bfn this morning!!!

Starting to feel down about it now, everywhere I look people are having baby number 2, just found out that a colleague is expecting her second and her boy is a little older than my boy. So jealous. My cousin is due to give birth to her second in a couple of weeks and my friend is due to give birth to number 2 in Jan, and I just think ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why can't it happen for me?!?!?!? Feeling frustrated!! Doesn't help that my hubby is being negative and says he doubts it will happen...


----------



## CKJ

Sorry cookie :-( really hope it happens soon for u xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Cookie :( I keep having moments like that!


----------



## Cookie1979

Af arrived!! Right have decided that I will only test if I get to 13/14 dpo and my temp doesn't drop, if I'd waited I wouldn't have wasted money on tests yet again!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Hun :(
That's what I've started doing! It hurts a lot less too!

AFM - CD19 and still no O!!!!!!!!!! Screw you body. Screw you!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

I feel your pain Brunette, its so frustrating waiting and waiting and nothing happening. Any signs that its gonna happen soon? My cycle was 43 days long, and although bad was not as long as some of my cycles as I've previously had 60 odd day cycles. Hoping this next cycle will be shorter. I'm back using my Progesterone with added estrogen so hopefully will ovulate by cd 21. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not had any pains really. I've had lots of EWCM on and off and my cervix is really HSO now!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sounds like it could happen very soon... FX x


----------



## mommyxofxone

cookie you're right, digis actually tend to need a higher amount of hcg. i've known a LOT of women who were pregnant and got negatives on their cb digis. They had to wait a few more days for it to show up. so i never took one with dd because i knew if i got a negative i would flip and stress. 

any sign of af?


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm currently 6dpo and tested...I'm crazy!

I keep saying I will wait till my period is late but I don't think I can lol

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Its hard not to test early, but now I'm on my 5th cycle of trying I've decided I'm definitely not going to test early. FX for you Unexpected.

I'm cd 4 and my period seems to be coming to an end...in for a wait for ovulation, and hope I dont O as late as cd 28 this cycle, normal for me is about cd 21 so either way I've got plenty of waiting to do.

x


----------



## Unexpected212

I ovulate pretty late. Around day 18/19 but usually have a 31 day cycle so the luteal phase is still 12ish. So I keep my fingers crossed.

Good luck everyone. We deserve many more BFP's on here!


----------



## brunettebimbo

On CD19 I woke an hour late so used the adjuster. I've added it to the notes. Today I got crosshairs. I haven't had any cramping really this month but have really sore boobs which usually only happens after O plus my CM and cervix point towards already having O! Do you reckon its safe to leave that adjusted temp in? Going to carry on :sex: every other day just in case!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How is everyone?


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey Brunette, I'm doing fine thanks...CD 7 so not much to report...just got to wait now. I have had abit of a wobble recently, feel like its not going to happen. But I know I haven't been trying all that long...its my 5th cycle now. Saying that though I always said that I would try up until the end of the year, then from Jan will NTNP and I'm sticking with that. Hope it happens in the next couple of cycles, but if not then maybe relaxing will do the trick.

Brunette - Did you put the temp in without adjusting it with the correct time you took it? Just wondering if you got crosshairs then? FF takes the time differences into account so I bet you would have got cross hairs anyway. If everything is pointing towards O having taken place then I reckon you have. xx


----------



## Jess812

hi ladies, sorry been away for so long. Hope your all doing ok. Im 10weeks tomorrow, had awful bleeding and cramping around 9 weeks, was in hospital with possible ectopic pregnancy but thankfully things turned out ok and they suspect a bruising/clot on womb which came away!
So i was scanned and pushed back 4 days which put my dates exactly right! 6th June 2014 is my due date. 

i really hope you ladies get your bfp very soon, would be amazing xmas gift xx

:dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie I did and it puts O date at CD20 so a day later but going off CM and Cervix I would say CD19 is correct. Either way I have ovulated. I'm either 5 or 6 DPO. 

Sorry your feeling so down. I'm trying not to get so caught up in TTC as it's far too upsetting each time AF arrives!


----------



## mommyxofxone

doing alright here, having a big scary hidascan done on the 14th for my gallbladder and hoping we figure it out.


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Everyone!!

Hope everyone is ok!

I'm currently 10dpo and thought I got a couple of barely there shadows on some IC but not thinking too much of it. I will wait and see.

Contemplating taking a break if I don't get pregnant this month i'm a POAS addict and it's driving me nuts lol

Need to stop testing unless I'm late. Otherwise it's just heartbreak when AF comes


----------



## Unexpected212

11dpo and still just shadows/evaps

Feeling bad cramps and rotten so pretty sure I'm out this month

It would have been too lucky to fall first month twice in a row I guess!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is the reason I now no longer test early. The Evaps/shadows are just cruel!

When is AF due?


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM - My temperature is sky rocketing! This has never happened! My boobs are still sore and I've woken up with a headache still! I'm either due AF on Thursday or Friday. If I discard my adjusted temp it puts O a day later. I don't think I O'd a day later going off cervix or CM. My temps usually go down on either 11DPO or 12DPO so will see what happens then and if they don't then I will test Saturday.


----------



## CKJ

Good luck brunette n unexpected!!! Everything crossed for u! Xxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed for unexpected and brunette I hope this is your month. 

Afm - don't know what CD I am on, haven't got any opks and haven't bothered ordering any and haven't started taking my temp or checking my cm. Prob too early any way for the cM checking. Maybe I won't bother with any of it this cycle...just not feeling it this month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

About CD9?


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm pretty much out this month af due today and started spotting. Gah, onto next Minh

Good luck brunette hope this is your month


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Unexpected :(

AFM - Another rise! I refuse to get excited! FF said possible Triphasic on day 26 :wacko:


----------



## Unexpected212

AF got me today! Particularly horribly and painfully too!! Oh well it is only my first month since the MC so I think I need to chill out

Brunette I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Cookie1979

Awww I'm sorry unexpected, fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Sounds positive brunette, fingers and toes crossed for you xx

I'm CD 11, occurred to me that I was CD 1 on Nov 1st so now it's the 11th I'm CD 11. Still not bothered to order opks and no temping or cm checking...I don't know if we're going to try this cycle, just not feeling it at the moment. X


----------



## Unexpected212

Part of me just wants to start not trying and not preventing. Just have sex and see what happens.

BUT I know I'm too much of a control freak not to let go of knowing when I've ovulated and when I can test.

Cookie...what about not trying not preventing?? do you think you'd be ok with that?


----------



## Cookie1979

Unexpected - We planned to NTNP from January but I think we're going to do it from this month, maybe after a month of NTNP I'll feel differently but will just see what happens this month. I conceived my son without trying, so maybe I need to be stress free to conceive. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:cry: Temperature plummeted this morning. I am gutted. AF will be on her way! I knew I'd be in the unlucky 5% that get a Triphasic chart and isn't pregnant!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm really sorry brunette, I hope af doesn't arrive despite the temp drop. Xxx


----------



## CKJ

I'm sorry brunette!! I really thought this was your month!! Fingers crossed AF stays away xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really did too :(


----------



## CKJ

How u doing brunette? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still waiting. :lol: AF due tomorrow


----------



## CKJ

How was temp today? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It rose. 

I took this at dinner but looked an hour later. Hoping it's not an evap!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't really see anything, but when I enlarge it it goes blurry. Fx for you xx


----------



## CKJ

Everything crossed, u gona test first thing? I have no idea re temping, I take it a rise even after a dip is a good thing?? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh can be a sign of implantation. I guess we will see what tomorrow holds. If temperature drops tomorrow then I'm 99.9% sure I'm out!


----------



## Cookie1979

The rise sounds positive. Some women have a temp dip before they get their bfp so you are definitely not out. Let us know when you test again.

I'm sticking with not trying this cycle, if it happens it happens but I'm not going to stress out...got too much going on this month. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will do :)

Hope your ok Hun.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Think I've done it!! This was 3rd morning urine after a brew. 

Photobucket one - Top is yesterday and bottoms is today
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/208D1B51-F008-48A7-8905-228483103D1A-599-00000064E0784C16_zps2e334616.jpg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CKJ

I see a line!!!! Even on my phone wen I never can!! Get a clearblue!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm using a FRER in the morning!


----------



## Jess812

Brunette, i too had a awful huge dip on my chart then slowly rose again..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44f73e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


and i do see 2nd line on them tests!! i used the same ones, i got negative in the morning but faint positive later on in the day!!

FX!! xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> Think I've done it!! This was 3rd morning urine after a brew.
> 
> Photobucket one - Top is yesterday and bottoms is today
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/208D1B51-F008-48A7-8905-228483103D1A-599-00000064E0784C16_zps2e334616.jpg

Congrats brunette!!!!


----------



## CKJ

Lol I couldn't wait, I got a v pale line on the IC when I was a day late, bought a clearblue + one intending to use it the next day, couldn't wait, used it middle of day n proper dark blue line! Doooo it ;-) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nooooo I will tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Cookie1979

Yay I see a line!!! Fingers and toes crossed this is it. Update us tomorrow xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

congratulations that is 100% bfp!!!

Yay!!


----------



## Jess812

there so like my first bfp!! looking forward to update, congrats though! xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb i see it i see it!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just woke bursting for a wee. Don't want to waste my FRER because I'd drank a pint of water before bed so used a Superdrug test instead!

Insomnia has hit already but if I remember rightly it will have been about this time when it hit last time! I've woken feeling sick too!

I will use the FRER when I wake up at about 6am :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brunettebimbo

May be faint but it's definitely there!

OMG I'm having a baby :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CKJ

Congratulations brunette!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh I check back in here after not postiong for ages and there's a BFP, big congrats brunette! :happydance: Looks like things have slowed down a bit in here but hope the rest of you are doing well :flower:
AFM, i'm CD16 of cycle 4 and waiting to ov. We're trying SMEP this cycle and continuing to use preseed but other than that i've been busy sorting out the mortgage application, solicitor paperwork etc for our soon to be new home so that's keeping me busy and distracting me from TTC a bit which isn't a bad thing lol! Fc everything goes through OK and we can move in the new year :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh bb congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. 

So so nervous!


----------



## CKJ

Are u going to take anymore tests? After the clearblue I just used lots of the ICs I had as I liked seeing the line get darker lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I've got some cheapies to use :)


----------



## CKJ

You'll have to post pics ;-)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Will do :)


----------



## CKJ

Any more tests?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Top was Friday. Bottom this morning. Not much progress yet :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CKJ

Considering I can't see Fridays line but can see today's on my phone I'd say reasonable progrssion! I didn't say daily progression it was more weekly! Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Think it can take a few days to see real progression, so don't worry if you don't think there's much difference between yesterdays and todays.

Congratulations, really pleased for you xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## Jess812

congratulations brunette!! :D

after i used my clearblue i just kept using IC's just to see the lines lol. But actually took few days after bfp to show a positive! x


----------



## CKJ

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nervous as hell! You?


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm good thank you

Just waiting to ovulate!! This cycle is going so slowwwww


----------



## Cookie1979

CKJ - How are you doing?

Unexpected - Hope O happens soon.

Brunette - have you taken anymore tests?

I'm not tracking ovulation, it hasn't happened yet am cd 19, should happen very soon I think. Not going to worry about it. Maybe the relaxed approach will really do the trick. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bottom was yesterday. Not really any progress yet so I've stopped because it's making me too nervous!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cookie1979

I can definitely see the bottom one better. Yes definitely think its best to leave it for a few days to a week, you'll end up spending a fortune on tests.

Maybe try a cb digital in a few days? I remember how good it felt to see Pregnant on the little screen. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

That's what I did in the end. I was freaking myself out when I found out I was pregnant with my son by testing every day. Some days the lines were fainter and sometimes loads darker. Drove me insane!!

The clearblue 'pregnant' makes it feel more real :)

I can see the line easily on both. 

Cookie - I was going to not try not prevent but I just couldn't let go in the end. We have decided to BD every day and I'm still using OPK's but havent started temping yet.

I ovulate around day 18/19 so it's always such a long wait!


----------



## Cookie1979

I usually ovulate around day 21 so I know the frustration of waiting, think last cycle I o'd on cd 28 so was a huge wait. 

I think for now I'm going to concentrate on losing weight and relaxing abit more, so if it happens it happens, if not then I'm not going to worry myself about it.


----------



## CKJ

Yeah def worth trying a different kind of test as well! And as long as AF stays away u r fine, plus you r properly 'late' now so sure everything's fine! How r u feeling?

Afm it is 3weeks today til I have my 20week scan n find out boy vs girl a) I am SO impatient n the wait to know is killing me!! N b) how am I nearly half way thro?! (In fact if I'm like I was with my daughter n 2weeks early I AM half way thro...eak!!!!) 

Good luck for ovulation ladies!
Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 4 days late now. I'm tired and have nausea on and off. CM has increased loads so it keeps making me think I'm bleeding! :(

I spend £21 on tests yesterday! I will do a digi later in the week.


----------



## Unexpected212

Symptoms are a good sign. The fact that the line is no lighter or darker is a good sign too I think. HCG takes like 48 hours to double so that's pretty normal.

I literally dread to think how much I've spent on tests in my life


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did another cheapie this morning and it's definitely darker!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/9E9D8CB8-AB9F-4A8E-BF43-B83AC91F17FF-1008-000000A2792AE4C9_zps693598b7.jpg

I also plucked up the courage to do this :happydance:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CE4ECE39-5726-4E43-9F26-2D8CCFED5892-1008-000000A285BAB6C8_zps6a76a3db.jpg

I have journal now if anyone wants to follow. Link in my signature. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yay!!! Bet you feel lots better now. Xxx

I'm alright, not really trying so nothing to report. My son has started coughing so I'm armed with an inhaler and hoping we don't end up in hospital again. It's his birthday Monday so can do without him getting ill. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am so relieved.

Aww bless him. I hope he doesn't get poorly! Have you anything nice planned for his birthday?


----------



## CKJ

Yay! How exciting seeing it saying pregnant :-D

Finally worked out how to add photos via phone, gender guesses guys?!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cookie1979

My guess is Girl!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going girl too!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - sorry didn't answer your question, having family round for cake and nibbles on Sunday, and then on Monday (his bday) we are going to take him out in the afternoon, not entirely sure where. He'll have plenty of presents to open, perhaps we'll go out to lunch and open pressies after. He's been listing all the things he wants, I thought he'd be abit older before asking for so many toys...how niave was I!! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Tristan has been the same about Christmas!

Hope he has a lovely birthday :)

Eurgh I can not shake this off, I am terrified this pregnancy. I'm so scared of losing this baby :(


----------



## CKJ

My first instinct was boy as forehead is much more pronounced than Ella's...but as time goes by I'm thinking girl more n more...id really quite like a boy which has surprised me as always thought I'd want two girls but I'd just like to know now so I can focus on being excited bout the good things bout having girls not disappointed bout not having a boy if you know what I mean!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O gosh. I'm looking after my friends 14 month old today and she will not sleep! She's absolutely knackered too!


----------



## Unexpected212

Congrats on your positive digital Brunette and I can deffo see progression. I understand the nervous feeling I really do! I just want to be pregnant again but I know if I am I'll be worrying loads!


----------



## Unexpected212

Cookie - Hope your little boy doesn't get too poorly x

CKJ - I think I can see a girly nub


----------



## CKJ

How's it going everyone? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still nervous as hell. Not much nausea, just small bits in the morning. Boobs are tender especially my right one!! :lol:


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm good thank you

OPK's are getting quite dark and I'm only CD12 which is weird for me so maybe i'll be ovulating earlier this month


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Brunette

I remember that nervous feeling it is scary but I'm sure everything will be fine and perfect for you x


----------



## Jess812

well 12weeks today.. and got my first lot of morning sickness!! :(


ooops wrong thead! :/


----------



## Cookie1979

How is everyone? My son has been back in hospital with a viral wheeze and chest infection! Not fun at all, to be honest its really starting to get to me now. Maybe I'll feel better once he's well and I've had more sleep, but at the moment I feel really wound up by all it. Just not fair! Every flippin month he gets a cold and next thing you know we're in hospital cos he can't breathe. I just dont think we'd cope if we had another one so it makes me question if its a good idea to have another. Next year might be different, next winter he might not be so bad, but if he is and I had a baby then I dont know what we'd do!!!!!

Anyway on a positive note its his birthday today, he's 3! He's been spoilt and is currently asleep in his fire engine pop up tent, he was sitting in it watchin a film and it went very quiet, looked in and he's flat out! lol bless him, he doesn't usually nap but the lack of sleep and being poorly has caught up with him.

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday Addison! Hope he's better soon. 

I've been having some pains so the Doctor sent me to the hospital. I'm having a scan at 3.40.


----------



## Cookie1979

Let us know how you get on with your scan, I'm sure everything is fine x


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette - Hope everything goes ok. I'm sure it will. Thinking of you.

Cookie - Happy Birthday to your little boy and hope he gets well soon x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying xx

I'm praying for you brunette!!!


----------



## CKJ

Oh Hun the amount of posts that have similar experiences and so often it's down to early pregnancy rather than anything else!! So so hard but positive thinking will only do u good at this point, keep u going til weds, best wishes xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh hun. Please think positive.

I had cramps, bleeding and low levels with my son and he was just fine. Some people do just have much lower levels of HCG than others.

Im here if you need to talk. 

I remember when I went in with my M/C that I thought they'd just take my blood but they ended up scanning and seeing an empty sac and then I was in hospital ALL day worried it was ectopic because there was blood outside the womb etc etc. It was really scary. So I know how scared you must be.

I have everything crossed for you brunette and we are here for you xxx

Sending you all my sticky baby dust x


----------



## Buttercup84

Hope all is ok brunette!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

And you are very early even your Clearblue test stated that, so it may just be that...


----------



## Cookie1979

Try and think positive Brunette, I know it's hard...It's still early, so it might well just be too early for them to show on a scan and can take a while for levels to rise. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh and cookie I hope Addison is feeling better now, must be so worrying for you and DH :hugs: Happy belated birthday to him though, big 3 now! :cake:
Afm 6dpo and trying to avoid testing until 11dpo! I've been taking B6 to try and lengthen my 11 day LP so hopefully it does some good this cycle :flower:


----------



## Cookie1979

He's a bit better, still coughing and wheezing...I'm hoping it's because the mucus on his chest is loosening.

I'm CD 26 today and yesterday randomly thought I'd check my cM and its ewcm...would have thought I'd have ovulated by now but maybe I haven't. As I'm not trying this cycle then I'm not going to worry will just see when my period arrives. I might try next cycle...not sure at the moment, had a lot going on this month so will rethink next cycle. 

Good luck all. X


----------



## Unexpected212

Glad he's getting a little better Cookie. I'm trying not to think about ovulation now the OPK's were driving me mad. 

Good luck Buttercup. FX'd for you.

Still thinking of you Brunette. I think it'll turn out it's just very early yet x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't. I've just started bleeding :cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh brunette I am so so sorry, is it heavy bleeding? I really hope its not a miscarriage. I had one before I had my son, not nice to go through at all.

Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh hun. I've got everything crossed for you still.

A lot of women have heavy bleeding and it still can be ok

I guess it's a case of prepare for the worst but hope for the best

I'm hoping for you hun xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

I think unexpected put it really well, expect the worst but hope for the best. We'll all be hoping along with you too.


----------



## Cookie1979

Thats very good advice, expect the worse but hope for the best. 

Hope you are alright Brunette. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Praying for you Brunette!!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

How are you doing today Brunette? xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Shit Hun. I feel like my heart is breaking. Just waiting for my blood results to come back. I know it's not going to be good news :(


----------



## CKJ

Have you stopped bleeding Hun? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Are you cramping with it???

AFM-I am CD15 today. I received my peak on my CBFM and having throbbing pains. .. Hopefully I will start counting Day 18 as 1DPO


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope. Nothing.


----------



## CKJ

Well little consolation but no cramping is often classed as a hopeful sign sweetie. Thinking of u, been there n it's awful to go thro xx


----------



## Cookie1979

I agree, no cramps is a good sign. When will you get your blood test results?

BlackBarbie - Good luck x

AFM - lots of ewcm but also have sore boobs and only get sore boobs after ovulation no idea if I've ovulated...I've got used to checking for ovulation signs but really shouldn't be thinking about it as we aren't trying this cycle.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They said if I haven't heard by 5pm then to ring them.


----------



## Cookie1979

Hope you've managed to get the results. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've miscarried :cry:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> I've miscarried :cry:

Do you know that for sure? That gave you your results?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh they've rang. It was 15 Monday and 5 today.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh they've rang. It was 15 Monday and 5 today.

I am so very sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have you in my prayers. Are you going to try again next cycle???


----------



## brunettebimbo

I need to speak to my Husband. I want to.


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm so sorry Brunette, was really hoping that you'd have good news. 

It will happen for you I know it, and next one will stick I'm sure. Sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I've had another cry and now feel numb. Time is a healer I guess!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm so sorry

It's by far the hardest thing that ever happened to me and even though it was still early I understand the heartbreak of having the excitement and potential taken away after a BFP.

I'm sorry hun. So sorry

I just kept telling myself that it was for a reason, that something must have been wrong and that in the long run it was better that way. It doesn't help much but it helped a little.

When you feel like it and feel better just know that I'm on this journey with you. The journey of TTC after a loss xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Time definitely heals, I've been there and it sucks big time!!!xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. 

Personal question but how was yours? I'm only bleeding like a period and no pains whatsoever!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mine was a bit of a mess. I got a BFP at about 14/15dpo and then started bleeding that night. The cramps were AGONY and I bled a lot. Then it stopped for a few days. Then I bled for another week heavily but with no pain, then it stopped and then I bled AGAIN. Each time I bled my HCG was going down a bit more and they think I just had some stuff left over from the miscarriage and once I had antibiotics I stopped bleeding and it was fine.

I only had cramps with the initial bleeding.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm on antibiotics at the minute so a water infection. 

I guess time will tell!


----------



## Unexpected212

I pray it's straightforward for you 

It really is the worst but it does get easier I promise x


----------



## CKJ

Time heals, but it was still the worst thing I've been thro. I'm so very sorry. No words will help so I send hugs. You'll get your healthy bean soon xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Brunette i'm so sorry hon, hope it isn't too traumatic physically for you so you can focus on healing emotionally :hugs:


----------



## CKJ

Ps FYI mine was like a medium to heavy period for 5-7days, 6 weeks later I got my next natural period n the cycle after that I conceived my daughter xx


----------



## Jess812

Oh brunette im so sorry this is happening to you. Not a nice thing to go through at all!!! i hope you will be ok and its straight forward. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## CKJ

How's everyone doing? Hope u r holding up brunette xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm ok! Just in the two week wait!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Full of a cold so generally just feeling crappy!!

We've decided to start TTC straight away.


----------



## Buttercup84

Glad to hear you're back on the TTC wagon brunette, hope you get a sticky bean very soon!
Afm, AF arrived today so on to cycle 5 I go. Feeling a bit down, more so than with past cycles, but i'm sure i'll get over it. It's my DD's birthday in just over 2 weeks as well as the usual build up to xmas stuff so plenty to keep me distracted at least :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette- That was the only thing that helped me cope really looking forward to trying again and knowing my journey wasn't over.

Good luck I hope you get your sticky bean soon xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Buttercup - Sorry to hear you are out this month. FX'd next cycle is yours xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry AF arrived Buttercup. FX for this cycle. 

I've started a new journal if anyone wants to stalk me, link is in my signature.


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - Glad you have decided to carry on ttc, it will happen again soon and next time it will stick.

Buttercup - Sorry you are out.

AFM - not much to report, cd 32, I dont know when I ovulated so I dont know when af is due. Its nice relaxing and not worrying about ttc, I'll probably get back on the wagon next cycle. Really need to sort my weightloss out, I seem to be gaining not losing which is going to be doing me no favours. I was so convinced that I'd conceive this year, but here we are in December and nothing has happened, quite disappointing! Oh well, what will be will be. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Cookie1979

They vary, when I first started ttc they were around 34 days but last cycle was 43 days and in the past I've had cycles over 60 days long. I hope this one doesn't go quite that long. One of the many downsides of having pcos. X


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, completely not related to ttc but I thought I'd share this website where you can make a great video for your child from Santa, I just made one for my son Addison, he is going to love it. The basic one is free and I think thats more than enough, can't wait to show him!!! :)

https://www.portablenorthpole.com/home


----------



## Unexpected212

Ahh I did one for my son they are adorable aren't they? I was surprised how good they were considering it's free. I think I appreciated it more than him lol

Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Cookie1979

How is everyone doing?

Brunette - how are you? Hope you are ok. xx


----------



## CKJ

How's it going cookie? As AF shown up? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm doing better. Can't keep moping around. It won't change anything. M
Did AF arrive?


----------



## Cookie1979

Nope no sign of af, I'm on cd 35...easy to keep track of my cycle day as I was cd 30 on the 30th, and now we're on the 5th. Otherwise I probably wouldn't have a clue. Could be a longer cycle, last one was 43 days I think. Will wait and see...if my period hasn't arrived by the weekend before Christmas I'll test, but I refuse to test before because I hated testing so much on previous cycles, got so obsessed. Do you think waiting that long is abit long? Ive had previous cycles where they've gone to 60 odd days so wouldn't be unheard of for me to get to Christmas and no period. Although hope that doesn't happen. I'm sure it will show up soon. 

Glad you aren't too bad Brunette, its not easy to go through I know but you time will come I know it. xxx


----------



## CKJ

Big hugs brunette, it's a really crappy time :-( the black cloud will lift though I promise xxx

Cookie fingers crossed! I guess wait as long as u can! I'd say if no AF by mid week next week I'd prob test but I get where u r coming from n it's hard with your cycles so just wait til ur comfortable!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh no brunette!!! i'm so sorry!!! just popped on to check in on you ladies and thought for sure we'd have more babies due!!! how is everyone?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know, sucks :cry:

I'm just waiting to O! 

How are you?

Really getting excited about Christmas this year! Booked to see Santa and Reindeers tomorrow at a local farm!


----------



## mommyxofxone

doing decent. was diagnosed with IBS. So i've been dealing with and managing my symptoms and problems. it really sucks. but i'm not wishing i was dead constantly


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - I'm really excited about Christmas too, Addison is 3 and us so excited. Keeps asking if Santa has been yet. 

Mofo - I've got ibs too, had it since I was 14...I'm 34 now. Can be horrible at times, the cramps and need to find the toilet can happen at the most inconvenient time. I find cutting out processed food helps, and luckily mine has been better in recent years but still a pain. Right now I have nasty tummy cramps, had them yesterday aswell and I experience alot of pelvic pain too, which has been bad at times. Really sympathise with you, ibs is horrible. 

Afm - feeling very annoyed, my husband never listens...he got up with our son, could hear our son coughing, so I got up, got his inhalers, took them down said give him 4 of the blue, 2 of the brown, went into the kitchen to get a cuppa, walk back through he holds up the blue one, does he need this one too? Well yes I said give him 4...what has he done but given 4 of the brown and no blue. I mean seriously our son has been on inhalers for over a year and has NEVER had more than 2 sprays of the brown at a time. Might aswell bang my head against a brick wall, I'd probably get better results. Then he wonders why I get angry. I feel like I'm constantly battling to keep our son well and get no flippin support!!! If after a year he doesn't know the routine with the brown inhaler then there is very little hope that he ever will. Have told him a million times!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!! Sorry, just fed up. 

Nothing else to report, CD 38 I think...No sign of af, not feeling overly surprised though, obviously having another longer cycle, the reason being that I've gained weight. Need to sort it out, feel like a big lump of lard. 

Off Christmas shopping today with my sister, can't wait...Addison is staying at home with his Dad so I get a bit of a break. Don't get me wrong, love my boy but I haven't had time to myself apart from going to work which doesn't count) since before he was in hospital last month). 

Just hoping we manage to get through December without a hospital stay, been in 3 months running with him don't want to make it 4 months running. 

Sorry for waffling on!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think men are clueless most of the time! :hugs: I hope Addison is ok. Tristan has a cough at the minute too. Stupid bugs!!

Have fun shopping :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ughhhh cookie that would piss me off too.

I would seriously write instructions and put them on the damn inhaler. otherwise he'll never get it. Just right how many times on each one. or have a medicine sheet he can check each time he is doing it. It's not fair that it's all on you. and if you let him get away with it you can bet he will wiggle out of it!!!


----------



## CKJ

Hope no1 minds me updating but we found out today we r having a BOY!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CKJ said:


> Hope no1 minds me updating but we found out today we r having a BOY!!!!

Congrats CKJ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats on team blue CKJ :happydance:
Any news cookie? Or anyone else for that matter? I'm only on CD10 so just waiting to ov. I'm not temping this cycle just using OPKs which i'll start in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## Unexpected212

No news for me

I thought I had loads of symptoms but it turned out to be a UTI so bleugh :(

I ovulated really late this month so no real idea whats going on


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still waiting to O!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am CD 28 4 days until the :witch: shows her ugly face. i have an appt with a Specialist from Dallas, Dr. Goldstein on next Friday the 20th. Looking at some other options, but hopefully it works this month!!!! Haven't tested yet waiting to see if she arrives or not... 12DPO I believe if i go by my CBFM states I ovulated on Nov 29, if I go by a calculator I am 9 DPO as it says I ovulated on Dec 1.

No symptoms really... Already had my next round of Femara called in...


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies!

Congrats ckj!! I'm trying to remember if my guess was right, but I can't remember my guess! Lol. Yay for team blue. 

Fingers crossed for you barbie! Xxx

Update - my af arrived today, CD 41! So another long cycle...so that's my dream of getting pregnant in 2013 out of the window. Will keep trying, in the new year I'll get serious about the weightloss and hope for the best. Just had a sickness bug, felt horrendous on Monday, my hubby was working lates and I couldn't face cooking for my son cos I kept being sick, so my sister came round and cooked for him and I went to bed. I'm almost back to normal now although period pains along with abdominal pains from being sick were not a good combination this morning, felt quite rough. :s

Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats ckj!!!

sorry about af cookie :(

just realized i never responded to you either about the ibs stuff. i just started probiotics TODAY so really hoping they help a little. friend is on some and they've changed her life for the better- so really really really hoping it helps.


----------



## Cookie1979

mofo - I tried probiotics for a short time but made no difference, I also tried peppermint capsules but nothing, diet seemed to be the only thing that helped. Fingers crossed they work for you. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've all gone quiet in here! How is everyone?

Having a down moment this morning. Should have been 8 weeks today :cry:


----------



## Unexpected212

*hugs*

It's a crap feeling hun :( 

I got a faint BFP yesterday and today ladies on FRER and IC's.

I'm scared as hell but hoping I won't come on my period.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Sticky dust your way!!


----------



## CKJ

Fingers crossed unexpected!!! Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: brunette, I imagine its hard to think about what could have been. Fc you're one of the lucky ladies who is very fertile just after a mc (I hear its fairly common) and you get a new bfp this cycle.
Whispering congrats unexpected, fc for a sticky bean! :thumbup:
I've been having ewcm today and feeling twingey in my pelvis which are usually signs of impending ov for me so fc its soon! Decided to scrap SMEP for this cycle and just BD daily from now until 2 days after a positive OPK and see how that works out for us :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you ladies

Here is the progression from a squinty test at 10dpo and todays :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:

Let me know when you want adding to the front!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you x

Hope you are feeling a bit better brunette.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh a little. Had a drink and a dance last night at Christmas Party!


----------



## Unexpected212

Christmas parties are always fun :)

maybe it's true that we are more fertile after a loss. FX'd for you hun xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is this your first cycle after MC?


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM - Feeling better, had a massive cry yesterday then went to my works do and ended up getting very drunk. Typically looks like I ovulated yesterday too! Just hoping my temperature is accurate enough. I went to bed about midnight ish then woke at 2 for a wee. Went back to sleep and woke again at 5.10am for a wee so took my temp. I usually temp around 6am. I was quite restless too so hoping it's not effected it to much!


----------



## Unexpected212

Its my second cycle after miscarriage.

I had a lot of bleeding and a course of antibiotics so my first cycle was just getting things back to normal I think.

I thought I'd have no chance cos I ovulated day 24!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah mine this time has just been like a normal cycle. 

Why is CD24 bad? What does your chart look like this month?


----------



## Cookie1979

Unexpected - all looking good, I know its scary but no reason to think the same will happen again. 

Brunette - bet it did you good to have a night out!!

Afm - period has just come to an end, so nothing to report. I've got my Christmas party this Thursday so looking forward to that...its a 3 course meal at a golf club so should be nice.

Everyone ready for Christmas? I think I am, just need to finish wrapping. So excited about it this year, Addison is 3 and is very excited about Santa coming so can't wait to see his face when we come downstairs Christmas morning. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm pretty much ready. I've a few little bits to get but that's it! I have wrapped most presents. Just a few books to wrap and his bike to go up Christmas Eve. I'm also really looking forward to it this year. Tristan is really excited!


----------



## Unexpected212

brunettebimbo said:


> Ah mine this time has just been like a normal cycle.
> 
> Why is CD24 bad? What does your chart look like this month?

I don't temp.

However I did work out this

The month I got pregnant and had a loss I ov'd Day 20 and it was day 34 when I started bleeding/miscarried

My first cycle after m/c I ovulated day 20 and had a 32 day cycle so a 12 day LP

This cycle i ovulated day 24 and because I usually have a 32 day cycle I assumed my LP wouldn't be long enough to sustain the pregnancy

that's why i'm still worried, but my test getting darker has made me feel a bit better.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm all ready for Christmas. Went a bit mad and spent far tooo much. But it'll be the first Christmas my son will really appreciate as he was only 6 weeks old last one :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

12 days LP is normal so try not to worry!


----------



## Buttercup84

Dd was conceived around cd26, possibly a day or 2 later :) nice progression unexpected, yay for another bfp on the thread!!


----------



## Unexpected212

That makes me feel loads better Buttercup. Thank you :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone doing? 

I can't believe Christmas is so close. I'm so excited!


----------



## CKJ

I know brunette it's crazy!!! I'm good thanks, how's everything going?

How's things unexpected?

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm trying to keep myself busy with Christmas. Some days are still hard. Tristan woke with chicken pox this morning! :wacko:


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh no brunette, hope he hasn't got it too severely bless him and that the worst of it goes away before xmas!
I oved on CD20 I think so now I wait! AF is due 31 Dec so testing 1 Jan if she doesn't arrive.


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh no not Chickenpox!!

I swear all bad luck comes at once sometimes.

Im mega excited for Christmas

Some GOOD news is that my HCG has gone up well

14DPO -135
16dpo - 470

So I'm going to try and relax a bit if I can

First scan is 4th Jan!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Brunette. Got my FX'd for you to get your bfp


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy christmas eve everyone!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy Christmas eve!!

and for tommorow Merry Christmas to you all I hope you have a wonderful Christmas.

FX'd for you Brunette that you get your xmas bfp


----------



## Cookie1979

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I have had a good one despite having a nasty cough and cold since before Christmas, oh and a bad neck. 

Just had to go back through the posts on here as I had no idea when my period arrived, luckily I posted when it did so now know that I'm on CD 17. I'm putting conceiving on a backburner and concentrating on losing weight...Well the losing weight will start from Jan. 

Hope everyone is well. Xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you had a nice Christmas. 

AF is due today for me. 

I am also starting back on the weightloss as of January!


----------



## CKJ

Good luck brunette!! Xmas was lovely thank you  all good here, tho just starting to potty train my daughter eak! She's doing well but the lack of control over it totally stresses my husband out lol I thought it'd help him being here...I was wrong haha


----------



## CKJ

Any sign of AF brunette? Do u know u ovulated? I thought I knew post mc n turned out it wasn't til another 2 weeks later :-( I used opks month after that so I could be sure n caught that month. Everything crossed for u!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I don't use OPKs as I've never got a positive. I have discarded my large temperature and it's put me at 10DPO. It plummeted this morning. Hoping it will go up again tomorrow like last month. 

Here they are to compare -

This month 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/E8147BED-3FBB-4A58-BD9B-811ED787022A_zps9l64u8mn.png

Last month (BFP)
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DCF5E3EE-ABB6-4515-834A-AE3B6E3E0755_zpsd6fxexru.png


----------



## CKJ

How was your temp this morn Hun?


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF arrived meaning my LP was only 10 days. So pissed off :(

I cried loads yesterday. My body not only mimicked my symptoms from last months but it also gave me a nearly identical chart. Cruel!! 

I've woken today determined to get back on the health wagon. I'm going to eat healthier and start taking Agnus Castus in the help it will regulate my cycles!


----------



## Jess812

Hi, hope everyone is doing ok & had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies, bb i'm so sorry you're af arrived. :( buuuuut new year new beginnings right? hope you all are well.


----------



## CKJ

Little consolation right now brunette but your body has been thro a trauma, I SO wanted to get pg again straight after my mc but my body actually felt properly 'ready' once I'd had one natural period after it, ur lp may have been affected by the mc n u might find its just your body re setting. It's a new year, your body has physically recovered, u will b more fertile, I know this only means something AFTER u get successfully pregnant again but it WILL happen xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Happy New Year everyone. Any new year resolutions? I have one really, to enjoy life more...I look back at 2013 and I feel like life has passed me by, just haven't done anything in particular in 2013, just mulched along. Going to make 2014 count.

So who is ttc still? I'm losing track!!

As I mentioned before I'm taking a break from ttc, will restart maybe in March I think. For now I'm concentrating on losing weight, first step is rejoining Slimming World which I'm doing tonight.

Hope 2014 is good to you all!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy New Year Girls :)

Cookie I love SW, going back to group on Tuesday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How you all doing? 

I'm still waiting to O. Been cramping the last couple of days so hoping that's a good sign. 

Tristans been quite poorly. A trip to A&E, out of hours Doctors and our Doctors all without 3 days was needed! Full details in my journal. Poor little man :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh poor Tristan, I hope he is on the mend now. Our little ones do make us worry don't they.

I'm good, we got through December without a hospital trip for Addison so now he's back at Preschool we'll just have to wait and see if the next cold turns into a wheeze. Hopefully not!!! 

I have no idea if I have ovulated, I'm cd 20 something but that doesn't mean I'd O'd as my cycles can be very long. It doesn't matter as I'm not trying but the shorter they are the better it will be for when we do start trying...the weightloss will help, but I have a fair bit to lose and I'm only on week 1.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for no hospital trip :)

Tristan looks a mess. The swelling is horrible :(

Are you going to Slimming World? My first weigh in after Christmas is tonight! Dreading it!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Been keeping up with the threads...

I find out tomorrow when my lap surgery will be and have any of you had the lap surgery before and what were your results?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't but good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Been keeping up with the threads...
> 
> I find out tomorrow when my lap surgery will be and have any of you had the lap surgery before and what were your results?

Did you get a date Hun?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Been keeping up with the threads...
> 
> I find out tomorrow when my lap surgery will be and have any of you had the lap surgery before and what were your results?
> 
> Did you get a date Hun?Click to expand...

Yes msbrunette I am having my lap done this Thursday January 16 at 930. He will be checking for endo and they are doing a more extensive hsg than my last to see if I have any damaging in my tubes. The other one I had was to check blockage which I didn't have. Hoping is endo shop I can go ahead on with ttc!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> Good Luck!!!

Thanks I'll keep you guys updated. Msbrunette how long have you been ttc?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Since June 2013 :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> Since June 2013 :(

What is the main issue you think you are having? Are you on fertility drugs?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have caught pregnant during that time but sadly miscarried. 

I'm in the UK so nothing is done until you've been TTC for a year.


----------



## Cookie1979

Hows it going all? I'm hoping it wont be too long til my period arrives, even though we aren't trying at the moment (although we aren't using protection either) I would prefer my cycles to not to too long. 

Lost 6 and a half lbs in my first week on my diet, next weigh in is Thursday...hopefully once I've lost abit more I'll be in a much better place to conceive. The problem with having PCOS is the more you weigh the worst your symptoms are, namely irregular and absent periods, my skin is more spotty, my hair greasier and I just feel yuk. Hopefully I will feel much better soon, and the weightloss will make a difference to my cycles. x


----------



## Unexpected212

Blackbarbie - Thinking of you, good luck with it all :)

Cookie - Congrats on the weight loss that is awesome!

I'm doing ok. Had a scan on Saturday and everything looked great with a good heartbeat 7+2 :)

Wish I could fast forward to just having a healthy baby in my arms.


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm glad all went well with your scan Unexpected - hopefully the first trimester will fly by. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doing ok. Just in TWW!

Well done you. What a great loss!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Took a test yesterday and a bfn... AF is due tomorrow... Surgery is Thursday. I will take another test Thursday morning if AF haven't arrived... I had AF cramps last night so it's too late to be having implantation cramps. Hopefully it will start before the surgery... I am calling to see if I am starting injectibles this cycle... I hope I am!!!:happydance:

Calling now about IUI... Waiting....

IUI with pills is $950 and with injectibles it would be $1900.


I guess in about 3 months are next thing would be to try the IUI if it doesn't work after the injectibles...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

He thinks this is what was preventing pregnancy! !! He told my husband he thinks there is a great chance that I should get pregnant right away now and that he removed all that he saw. He explained to them that I would bleed as a period, which I am confused bc I was suppose to start anyway so idk to treat this as a period and start my femara tomorrow or what. So waiting on that call...

Okay AFTERWARDS. ....

Now J_Lynn babaeeeee were not joking about the shoulder pain. I thought it was about to snap in three or four pieces! !! 

When I got home my hubby made me chicken noodle soup. I ate half a bowl took my Tylenol 3s and went to bed. They had given me 5 IV bags for fluids and it took me 3 hours to pee. She said that if I didn't pee she would have to give me a catheter. So I prayed and tried one last time for the 5th time and got it! !! 

I woke up so many times last night having to pee. Honestly over 20 trips to the bathroom. I stopped counting... I believe that I have started my full flow in which he told me that it shouldn't hurry so bad anymore and you guys it doesn't!!! About 8pm the shoulder pain started and I literally cried. I had to raise my arm alive my head for about 15 min. This pain came about every hour for about 4-5 hours. It was worse the very first time tho.

All in all I got about 2 hours of sleep last night. Incision are sore but don't hurt. Incision in my belly button and one below it on my panty line! !! 

The Dr told them I should be A1 today which is day 2. 

So he thinks this is what I needed, I should be pregnant in the next few tries! !! Excited! !! So I did have endometriosis and scar tissue!!!! Now maybe we can get to it....

The form that the nurse gave us said no intercourse for 6 to 7 weeks. I am waiting on my Dr to call me back bc he had told me we could start this cycle with injections! !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O I'm glad it all went well! Sorry you had such a rough night though!
I've worried about endometriosis in the past. What were your symptoms please?

AFM - Still in TWW!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> O I'm glad it all went well! Sorry you had such a rough night though!
> I've worried about endometriosis in the past. What were your symptoms please?
> 
> AFM - Still in TWW!

Brunette I had never heard of it until my doc told me. I had heavy days for the first two days of my cycle with quite a few clots. I thought maybe my lining was just thick. .. I would have to be on a heating pad the on cd1.

The scar tissue was blocking the the opening of my tubes to receive the egg. But mostly cramping and heavy cycles. 

I would have never known. .. Like I said first I heard of it was on forums and when my dr brought it up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

You too Brunette!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm glad that your op had a positive outcome, FX for you. 

Well I'm on CD 41 and last couple of days I've been having loads of ewcm, could feel and see it when I wiped...so looks like I'm ovulating very late. Can't say I'm surprised. Just reinforces my decision to take a break from trying and focus on losing weight, once I've lost some weight my cycle will become shorter and more regular. 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow that is late. Must be really frustrating!

How's your weightloss going?


----------



## Jess812

hope you ladies are doing ok!

Popped back to update were expecting a little boy! <3 x


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG as if your 21 weeks already!! Congrats on the boy :)

Shocking how quickly time goes, makes this journey even more miserable realising we've now been trying 7 months!


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> OMG as if your 21 weeks already!! Congrats on the boy :)
> 
> Shocking how quickly time goes, makes this journey even more miserable realising we've now been trying 7 months!

Thanks :hugs: Its flown by!!

aww hun your times will come shortly, sooner rather than later!! xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Wow congrats Jess!!! xx

Brunette - Its going well, have lost 9 lbs so far, my 3rd weigh in is this Thursday...not feeling like I've had much of a loss, but then week 3 is never good for me when I'm dieting. Not sure why. I'm enjoying going to SW, a few friends are going too so have people to sit with and I hope that will keep me going and keep me on track. How's your weightloss going? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant. I love SW. Mines not too great. I proper comfort are after my miscarriage!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh that's perfectly understandable Brunette, I'm a fellow comfort eater and I know how difficult it is to get back on track once you've gone off the rails. You'll get there. Its not an easy thing to deal with, I know from personal experience...it will get easier though. Trouble with dieting, your head really needs to be in the right place. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sure does! Back to weigh in tonight! Shying away from it didn't help!


----------



## Unexpected212

Jess- Congratulations on your little boy. Boys are amazing :)

Cookie - Wow sounds like you are doing great on the weightloss


----------



## CKJ

Go u on the weight loss cookie!! Brunette how r u doing ? See your temp dipped n rose, hoping that's positive for u xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope so too. I have shadowy lines on test (pictures in journal) so keep fingers crossed!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> I hope so too. I have shadowy lines on test (pictures in journal) so keep fingers crossed!

Hope it's your BFP!!!!!


----------



## CKJ

I can see the shadows too, everything crossed for u Hun xxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Got everything crossed for you. I can deffo see something


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Me too brunettebimbo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Got my BFP
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/D65F3AA7-DD7B-45A3-AC2E-FFEF68B3FB75_zpshx53e0nl.jpg

Terrified but excited!


----------



## CKJ

Congrats :-D


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats! !!!


----------



## Hann79

:D chuffed for you xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :) Tests not very dark this morning so freaking out. I can't lose another :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

This mornings test is barely visible. Looks like I'm losing this one too :cry:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/37644684-A874-4EA0-94B2-DDF4B81AC552_zpsequ1syb7.jpg


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh Brunette I really hope you aren't, maybe your levels are just taking a while to rise. Leave it a couple of days and test again. Takes 48 hours for your levels to properly rise. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

I've been offered a new job, better pay, predominantly working from home...if I accept it then I'm not sure what that would mean for us trying for another baby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's been 48 hours :( I'm going to the doctors today. 

Yay for new job offer! What would it be doing?


----------



## Cookie1979

Let us know how you get on, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Would be script writing for a Market Research company, which is exactly what I do now...I was approached by an ex colleague, whose new company needs a script writer...and just happens that the Managing Director used to be the Managing Director for my company. There seems to be room for negotiating my salary and hours, so now just waiting to hear back. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've managed to get in at 10.50. Broke down sobbing when she asked me if it was urgent for today. 

That sounds great. Always love it when you can negotiate salary!


----------



## Cookie1979

Brunette - How did it go at the doctors??? xx

Yes good news about the job, and the fact that they want me and they are the ones that approached me means I have room for negotiation and will hopefully get a pretty decent pay rise. I'm very comfortable at my job though so nervous at the idea of leaving.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They won't do anything for at least 2 weeks. No blood tests. If I haven't started bleeding by the time I'm 6 weeks I'm to go back and they will book me a scan.

So looks like I'm in Limbo Land!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh no, being in limbo is horrible. So what's your plan? Are you going to test again or wait a while?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Started bleeding so it's over :cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh I'm so so sorry Brunette, I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Thinking of you and sending you virtual hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

How are you doing Brunette? I hope you are ok. xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm doing ok. Thanks Hun.

You?


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm alright thanks, nothing to grumble about. Just wanted to check in on you and let you know I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)

I had some bloods done yesterday, back next week for results!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SO sorry Brunette!!!!!!!!

AFM- Got my second day of high today. Hopefully tomorrow I will get my peak. I acutally got my ewcm on my own this cycle w/o any EPO or B12s or anything. Hopefully my hormones are back on track and I get my BFP and it sticks!!!!

Usually my sides ache when I get ready to ovulate, but now the middle of my stomach is aching due to my ovaries hanging and not being stuck to the sides anymore!!! YAY!!!!! We will see. CD15 today!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy FX for you!

I'm going supplement free this month too! I'm just gonna take folic acid and see how I get on!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hope you are doing ok Brunette.

Good luck Barbie, hope you get ovulation confirmed.

AFM - I'm cd 55 and yesterday started getting some brown blood, am expecting my proper period to arrive today/tomorrow. I think I ovulated around cd 42 as I had loads of ewcm on cd 41, and I tend to ovulate the day after I get my peak amount of ewcm. Still just focusing on weightloss, I think once I've lost another stone (14 lbs) we will start trying again, that will be a 2 stone (28 lbs) loss in total.

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done you!! :happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Blazing positive opk way to go femara!!!! Never ovulated this late! !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Which side is the control line?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I always remember that the test line is the closest to the pee stick. Control line is the furthest
. Top is from last night. ?.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't even see the control line. That's weird :lol:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance 
brunette her is the one from this morning. I hope ovulating later than normal will do the trick. Never ovulated this late. This is the date I usually go get my progesterone checked? ???:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been to the Doctors, I've got my results back, hormones are normal, thyroid is normal etc. Doctor still none the wiser. I've to keep a headache diary and go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Why do they call it a headache diary? How many MC have you had in the last year?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Because I've been having headaches since I came off the pill. They won't check anything regarding MC until you've had 3.


----------



## Cookie1979

When I had my mc they said 1 or 2 doesn't mean anything and you have to have 3 before they investigate but even 3 doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. 

Barbie - your opks don't look positive to me, isn't the second line supposed to be as dark as the control line? Maybe your opks are different but thats how mine worked.

AFM - not much going on, period finally came to an end...only took 6 days, I guess due to my period being so late. Still focusing on weightloss, I've lost 15 and a half lbs now and I'm walking every weekend...yesterday my friend and I walked 7 miles. My legs are feeling it today...ouch! I want to start trying again next month I think, but hubby is dragging his feet again, I think the break has made him question if he wants another. We will see I guess.

Hope you are ok Brunette. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm doing ok thanks :)
Finally decided to join the gym. Hoping that gives me something else to focus on. 

Well done you, I bet you feel great don't you!? Have you spoke to DH about TTC again?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I feel good, although I still have around 3 stone to lose...that will make me a stone lighter than I was when I fell pregnant with my son, and lighter than I ever have been as an adult. If I do manage to get pregnant then the good thing is I can continue to follow Slimming World...so even if I do fall pregnant, I will get to my goal eventually.

Good luck with the gym, I dont get on well with the gym...I really dont like exercise but because Im doing a couple of charity walks it gives me something to aim for. Should probably start using my kettle bell a couple of evenings a week...I just find after working all day I really dont have any energy left.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've joined with a friend so I have someone to encourage me to go. I like running so doing the couch to 5K!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Cookie it was positive. I guess I should have included the monitor as well. I got two days of peak with the monitor. 


. I hit my peak on cd 23. Thinking that is around the same time I ovulated when I had my son.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Whenever I hit my peak my test line is always darker than my control line so I don't have to guesstimate whether it is positive or not.


----------



## Jess812

oh so sorry brunette, came to check thread and saw :( 
I know a friend who was ttc and had 4 MC, the doctor was pretty bitchy and said its not a MC if happened before/when AF is due!! as she was testing earlier than her AF the woman said the amount of ladies who MC and dont know as its a before AF one.

total b$£(cks if you ask me though! Hope your ok & everyone else doing alright xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested the day AF was due and started bleeding 2 days later. I try not to test early now for that reason. First MC I didn't started bleeding until 12 days after AF was due :cry:


----------



## Jess812

brunettebimbo said:


> I tested the day AF was due and started bleeding 2 days later. I try not to test early now for that reason. First MC I didn't started bleeding until 12 days after AF was due :cry:

so sorry hun :hugs:
I hope this next time is ment to be and a h&h pregnancy!! its just so unfair what some ladies have to go through xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hoping it sticks


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Praying this is it! !! I am 8 dpo you guys! !!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't see it on the normal picture but think I can on the inverted one. Good Luck!


----------



## Unexpected212

I can see it quite easily on both pics. Fingers crossed this is it for you :) x


----------



## Little_one

Hi ladies! 
Hope you don't mind me joining you? I'm 21 years old and a mummy to a beautiful clever 15 month old little girl. Me and my darling OH had a miscarriage a few months back and have decided now were going to start TTC Baby#2!! 
Ovulated 13/14 and we did the deed both mornings. So I'm only like 3DPO! Feeling very excited at having a beautiful new bundle (hopefully by the end of the year) however we didn't really think if we fall this month our baby would be due around our DD's 2nd Birthday! 
Plan on testing on the 25th! Which is also when I sit my theory test for my driving. More determined than ever to pass now as you never know could be a mum of 2 by the end of the year and driving is definitely needed!! 
What's all your stories? Looking forward to hearing from you all.
Congrats to those on their BFP's and good luck to those waiting to test xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome!

Sorry to hear about your loss and fingers crossed for you that this is your month. My son is very close to your daughter in age :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome :)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

My story, I am 25 (26 on 28th of this month) been married to my husband for 3.5 years and together for 7.5. We have a 3 year old son. We decided to start TTC June 2013. We had an early loss in November and a chemical pregnancy in January. I will be testing around the 24th January.


----------



## Little_one

Well congrats Unexpected I see you got your sticky bean! How's your pregnancy going so far? They're at a brilliant age right now, seems everyday my baby is learning something new. Feel totally blessed to be her Mum!
Oh I'm sorry for your two losses too :( it's a horrible feeling isn't it! I hope that for you this is your month also. So we'll be testing around the same times. When was it you ovulated? 
Were your first babies planned or complete surprises? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 5DPO today :)

We were NTNP with our son :D


----------



## Unexpected212

My son was a complete surprise I was on the pill.

I got pregnant in September when he was 11 months after a month TTC but had a very early miscarriage at 5 weeks.

Then I had about a month of bleeding them antibiotics then got pregnant with this one after 2 months TTC.

I'm feeling good thank you had lots of sickness and tiredness but it's easing off. Got my NHS 12 week scan on Tuesday :)

Got my fx'd for you and for you brunette xx


----------



## Little_one

Same thing with me Unexpected! I was also on the pill when I fell pregnant with my little girl. Don't you feel things are much less scary when it happens unexpectedly. When your desperatel for a baby and find out you terrified something will go wrong especially when you suffered a miscarriage previously. Oooh how exciting! Hope baby is growing well!
Can't wait to start Peeing on sticks! Love it hahah. My big sister also suffered a miscarriage and has had no luck since it's now 8 months after and she's finally ovulated this month!! She was due on her period on the 14tb and still nothing. Praying for her even more than me. She deseperatwly want to be a mum especially as 3 of us (all younger than she is) have kids xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

God is great! !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay I definitely see that! Congratulations :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations!!!! That's a great line for how many DPO you are. YAY!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Little_one said:


> Same thing with me Unexpected! I was also on the pill when I fell pregnant with my little girl. Don't you feel things are much less scary when it happens unexpectedly. When your desperatel for a baby and find out you terrified something will go wrong especially when you suffered a miscarriage previously. Oooh how exciting! Hope baby is growing well!
> Can't wait to start Peeing on sticks! Love it hahah. My big sister also suffered a miscarriage and has had no luck since it's now 8 months after and she's finally ovulated this month!! She was due on her period on the 14tb and still nothing. Praying for her even more than me. She deseperatwly want to be a mum especially as 3 of us (all younger than she is) have kids xx

Oh yeah when I was TTC after my miscarriage I was obsessed with falling pregnant. Felt like the only thing that could make me feel better!

With my son it was a surprise and I didn't really know about any of the stuff that could go wrong but now it's all a lot more scary as I know about the things that can go wrong. Struggling to enjoy the pregnancy because of all teh worry.

Oh your poor sister :( hopefully she will fall soon and you will both get your BFP's :)


----------



## Little_one

Congrats on your BFP Barbie ! How many DPO are you? I had a stage where I was obsessed in the end my partner said until you calm down a little about wanting another baby we aren't having sex. Ii was like fine I don't care ... Then of course I really started thinking! On the very rare occasion he has some sensed. Was so consumed with it so we have come back with a different approach to the situation,.
Your past the 12 week mark now so just try to relax. Please let me know how the scan goes Tuesday! X


----------



## Unexpected212

I will let you know how the scan goes! Yep we were having sex every day even sometimes twice a day lol, no complaints from DH though! But I know it can put pressure on the man.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Found out at 8 dpo I am 9dpo today!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

So happy for you x


----------



## Jess812

whoohoo congratulations Blackbarbie04. Lots of sticky dust for you!! xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I was kind of upset bc I ovulated cd 24 and I thought about it that is the same time I conceived my son as well. So I'm not complaining just in shock right now


----------



## Little_one

That's super early congratulations!! 
I am hoping that you all have a H&H 9 months. Now let's hope we have some more luck on this thread in the next few weeks! 
Cannot wait to POAS!! &#55357;&#56833; x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why would you be upset?


----------



## Unexpected212

Praying for a sticky bean for you :)

I ovulated Day 24ish with this one and I was a bit worried because I heard late ovulation can cause issues but it hasn't so far

So glad to read your happy news


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> Why would you be upset?

Bc I ovulated late and didn't think it would work. I normally ovulate on cd 17-19. I am so happy now though!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O right. :lol: Well I'm sending lots of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## Little_one

Erghhhh I have the worst headache tonight! Anybody else suffer this? 
Did any of you ladies have early symptoms? And how soon did they start x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Little_one said:


> Erghhhh I have the worst headache tonight! Anybody else suffer this?
> Did any of you ladies have early symptoms? And how soon did they start x

I had no symptoms daily. I got sick last Friday and after that I just been having some lower cramps. No spotting yet or anything as for an implantation bleeding. No sore boobs no crazy acne. I wouldn't even know but the test shows that I am. Oh yes one symptom was like with my son. Itching of the skin at night. But that's all. Like something was crawling on me


----------



## brunettebimbo

Little_one said:


> Erghhhh I have the worst headache tonight! Anybody else suffer this?
> Did any of you ladies have early symptoms? And how soon did they start x

I've been suffering with headaches since coming off the pill :( 

I'm feeling out this month. I only have 1 sore boob which is random!


----------



## Little_one

It's driving me mad, I need a new head!! Still here when I woke up this morning and sleeps usually the only thing to get rid of my headaches. My nose is abit bunged up today too! Hope this isn't the start of illness. When your a mummy you CANT be ill! 

I had the itchy skin with my first pregnancy barbie, but no symptoms at all other than the symptoms no sickness, tiredness etc. I did have implantation bleeding but at the time I wasn't aware of what it was at all. As we definitely weren't trying for a baby! Lol. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had really itchy skin this month. Really hoping its a sign!


----------



## Unexpected212

You know that's so weird because I kept feeling really crawly/itchy in my TWW...no idea that was a symptom.

FX'd for you guys xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes ma'am. Me and my best friend had that same symptom.


----------



## Little_one

Very gassy today! Spending the day with my Mumma and she's laughing in disgust at me. X


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sooo excited. Took another test last night, and the line is getting darker so the baby is burrowing more and more. As soon as my son went into his classroom today, he said I am going to be a Big Brother!!!!! Lol he is soo excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Great news on the tests getting darker!!! sending lots of baby dust your way.

My scan showed baby measuring spot on due 27th August. Was gutted they couldn't do the nuchal scan but having a blood test in a couple of weeks instead (quad test I think it's called)

Also the scan quality was a bit poor and she wrote 'abnormality detected' on my report and I freaked out when I got home but when I rang she said it was a mistake and everything looked fine.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Unexpected212 said:


> Great news on the tests getting darker!!! sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> My scan showed baby measuring spot on due 27th August. Was gutted they couldn't do the nuchal scan but having a blood test in a couple of weeks instead (quad test I think it's called)
> 
> Also the scan quality was a bit poor and she wrote 'abnormality detected' on my report and I freaked out when I got home but when I rang she said it was a mistake and everything looked fine.

So you are about 3 months now? What is a Nuchal scan?


----------



## Unexpected212

It's when they look for the nasal bone and measure the thickness at the back of babies neck to work out a chance for how at risk the baby is of Down Syndrome or any other types of chromosonal issues.

The quad test measures loads of different stuff and gives you a chance out of however many as well.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

O ok, I never knew that with my first one. They did another type of test when I was pregnant with my son for that. And with my friend she had to get a long needle stuck in her stomach to test the fluid. 

I am excited about my first ultra sound!!!! Uugghh COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Finally got a chance to use one of these yesterday


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Little_one

There is nothing nicer than seeing the word PREGNANT!! So pleased for you Barbie. 
Unexpected will they repeat the scan or will your next be the 20 week one?
Just out of interest will you ladies find out babies sex when it comes to it? or opt for a surprise x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Me and the Hubby have been discussing and want it to be a surprise. I will buy neutral color clothes until the baby is born. Just excited to see whether one or two. Everyone is saying they feel like I am going to have twins.


----------



## Little_one

It could well be considering you got an early clear result! Meaning the HCG Is higher with twins. So exciting!
I have also decided that my next one will be a surprise we knew what we were having with my daughter (I love to be prepared!) but i don't want to be disappointed if we have another girl and after labour you don't really care you're just so grateful all went well.x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We will find out. We will pay to find out privately earlier than the NHS scan.


----------



## Little_one

What at about 16/17 weeks? 
It's all so exciting lol!! I can't wait and im not even pregnant yet x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am so verry extra nauseated this morning. I had terrible morning sickness with my son throughout the whole day. Think I will take a 30 min nap at 10 in my office.... I can't even concentrate on my work and I went to bed at 9 last night!!!! UUGGHHH, trying to be patient until March 17th!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Little_one

Barbie it is all very exciting! Are any of your family aware yet?
My mums so involved in it all most days I would rather talk to her than my boyfriend as she's so much more understanding. She's been on the phone to me daily asking about symptoms etc.
I was lucky with my Daughter no morning sickness, no bump until 30+ weeks only thing for me was bad skin & its normally flawless. :dohh:

Speaking of skin, my chin seems to have broke out practically over night! Lets hope this is a sign :thumbup:

Feeling down today and need something to cheer me up! my FIL's birthday (The first since he passed away) and everybody is just a little down x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes,I told my mom two sisters and 2 of my friends!!!

I have problems with acne at all times so I couldn't see that as a sign for me. One thing differently though is my urine is super clearer.

Oh yea, I believe the preseed did wonders b/c I didn't have hardly any CM this cycle either. It was cloudy and sticky during ovulation, but ewcm right after my cycle.

I started showing with my last son at 12 weeks. I was huge with him!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

so happy for you blackbarbie that is all good news :)

They won't repeat my scan I'll just have a blood test and a 20 week scan. I'm finding out the gender. I wanted to wait but my husband refused lol. We have it booked for 18th March at nearly 17 weeks. I am 99% sure it's a boy I just have that feeling. I've started feeling little wiggles too :)

Good luck in the TWW xx

Sorry your feeling down littleone thinking of you xx

I didn't show till 20 weeks last time this time I have a bump already and my skin is a mess of acne!


----------



## Little_one

Keeping it all quiet is so difficult ! I struggled when I found out with my little girl and pretty much all my family knew within two days of myself and partner finding out. Im terrible with things like this. 

Unexpected have you announced your fab news now? I will be okay just having one of those days today where things just aren't fab! I guess its just one of those days, doesn't help that my sweet little girl has morphed into a nightmare today! :dohh:

I think you'll have a girl. I don't really know why I just do lol. But not too long to wait until you know for sure. How much did your babies weigh? Mia was 6lb 7oz's which was small considering I had Gestational Diabetes. Although on the plus side I had 7 scans throughout my pregnancy (where they told me she was probably going to be large due to the GD) I was like whattttt I am only teeny myself!! And I also knew I was never going to go over due to the risk of her being stillborn, thankfully she arrived at 38+6 completely naturally on the day I was meant to be going to be induced! x


----------



## Unexpected212

My son was 7 pounds 11oz

I went for a few growth scans because my bump always measured small and they kept telling me he was gonna be huge 

I had him at exactly 41 weeks and he wasn't huge at all lol

Can't wait for my gender scan 

Yep I announced it after a private scan at 11.5 weeks

You getting many symptoms?


----------



## Little_one

Other than my skin breaking out and pinching twinges & that horrible headache nothing much else to report, no sore boobs or anything that seems significant.

Feel and look pretty bloated today but then I may have eaten too much so who knows!!

It's so scary when they are telling you they're going to be big!! How was your labour? x


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh god it was a horrific labour. It started with contractions at 7am on the Wednesday morning. Went to hospital at midnight. Was only 3/4cm's so stayed in a room overnight at the hospital by myself and kept asking them to examine me but they wouldn't till 8am and when they did I was 8cm! Then they took me consultant led ward as his heart rate was dropping on the doppler.

They broke my waters and I went back to 7cm and then I got stuck so they gave me picotin and an epidural and he still wouldn't come so they took me to theatre and to me I had 5 minutes to get him out with a cut and forceps or I'd have a caesrean and luckily he came out. He was really shocked and only got a 6 on the APGAR. Turns out he had cord compression etc.

Was such a shit experience. Couldn't watch one born every minute or anything for ages cos I was traumatised. It was 38 hours of labour all together eugh

Sorry for the essay! I hope this one just pops out lmao!!

FX'd that this will be your BFP xx how was your labour?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Came home from work, Hubby came and gave me a hug, said he could tell something was up and I turned into a snotty sobbing mess. Why is this happening to us? We are not bad people. I've done everything right in terms of healthy during pregnancy etc. I feel broken. Each and every single little thing that reminds me that I have lost 2 precious babies is tearing me apart. I feel completely crushed. I hate feeling this way. I've managed to carry an amazing little boy and give birth to him so why on earth can I now not make and successfully carry a sibling for him??


----------



## Unexpected212

It's not your fault brunette. Lots of hugs and luck and baby dust being sent your way.

I felt the same. I was 23 when I had my miscarriage. Just married. I had one kid. The doctor even said my chance of miscarriage was only 5% and I was like...not much comfort when I've just had one. I was broken and didn't understand

I just had to keep telling myself something had to have been wrong with the matching of the sperm and the egg that just didnt let the baby grow, and that it was probably for a reason even if it did break my heart

You will have another baby in your arms before you know it, I'm sure of it xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Once I could possibly have dealt with but twice is just too much to cope with. I feel totally broken :cry:


----------



## Unexpected212

I can't even imagine how you feel. I kept telling myself if it happened again I was just going to give up trying but I know I wouldn't have been able too I just didn't think I could go through it all again

Your a good person, a great mum and you WILL get pregnant again and have a healthy baby. It will happen

I'm sorry your feeling sad. You deserve every happiness


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Brunette,

I really know how you feel. Before my son I had 5 MC. Doctor told me I would never be able to have a baby. 3 months later I got preggo with my son. Somethings happen for a reason. Maybe if I wouldn't have had a mc something would have been physically wrong with the child, or maybe it was to teach me that I can't and shouldn't take my son for granted. It help me with my outlook on life about kids. Through prayer and research and actually sitting talking to my doctor explaining to him how I feel, it happened. I thought Dr. Jay was going to give up on me.... I know he was tried of seeing me every 21 cd and 28 cd, but he was helping me to get to my goal. Honestly, b/c of the issue of TTC I've learned things happen when you least expect it. I was expecting my cycle and honestly had given up. I told my hubby let's do the iui first and then save up for the ivf, bc it wasn't going to happen. We had made the decision to save back our income to get the ivf knowing it wasn't 100%... Thought I was getting the flu again, but bang it happened. Stress can hurt better than it can help. This month I took my mind off of ttc as much as I was and I started making things to sell on EBAY to get my mind off of TTC. 

As well as prayer, don't let me forget that!!! B/c without God there is nothing. I prayed prayed prayed. Prayed at night, prayed in the afternoon and prayed in the morning. I talked with God asking WHY???? Why are all of my friends having babies??? Everyone around me is a having babies. I got so angry I began to get mad at the hubby thinking he was the reason, anything not to blame myself and my body!!!! 

Not trying to minister to you, but don't give up faith, don't give up hope. It'll happen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am not a religious person in the slightest so praying is not something that I would do. 

I do believe that everything happens for a reason but it still doesn't make it hurt any less :( I saw my 3rd rainbow of the week today, 4th one this cycle. Really hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Little_one

Brunette I have a great feeling that it's going to happen and we all know the joy a baby brings. It doesn't make the MC's any easier though I know that! 
We have all had them it would appear so we can get through together, at least we all have insight as to how one another is feeling. 

My mum lost 3 babies one when trying to conceive me, at 15 weeks and 9 weeks was a multiple and my baby brother stuck in there, and then between him and my sister she was 23 weeks and he was a little boy, she named him Daniel. 

Just keep hope Hun, it will happen I know for sure! I am trying not to think about it but it's really difficult when there are bumps and babies everywhere I look these days! I sympathise with all ladies who are wanting a baby and it's not happening. 

Unexpected mg labour was fast 2 1/2 hours first pain to out when I arrived at hospital I was 7cms dilated, they refused to break my waters which caused me a lot of pain as they were bulging but wouldn't break on their own. When the midwife eventually broke my waters Mia was delivered within 20 minutes. Was only a few pushes she flew out (although I tore bad!) wasn't the most pleasant thing in the world.

How about you brunette and Barbie how were your labours? Only trying to take your mind off of things x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Little_one said:


> Brunette I have a great feeling that it's going to happen and we all know the joy a baby brings. It doesn't make the MC's any easier though I know that!
> We have all had them it would appear so we can get through together, at least we all have insight as to how one another is feeling.
> 
> My mum lost 3 babies one when trying to conceive me, at 15 weeks and 9 weeks was a multiple and my baby brother stuck in there, and then between him and my sister she was 23 weeks and he was a little boy, she named him Daniel.
> 
> Just keep hope Hun, it will happen I know for sure! I am trying not to think about it but it's really difficult when there are bumps and babies everywhere I look these days! I sympathise with all ladies who are wanting a baby and it's not happening.
> 
> Unexpected mg labour was fast 2 1/2 hours first pain to out when I arrived at hospital I was 7cms dilated, they refused to break my waters which caused me a lot of pain as they were bulging but wouldn't break on their own. When the midwife eventually broke my waters Mia was delivered within 20 minutes. Was only a few pushes she flew out (although I tore bad!) wasn't the most pleasant thing in the world.
> 
> How about you brunette and Barbie how were your labours? Only trying to take your mind off of things x

I was in labor for about 26 hours. I could not pass 3 cm. After being in pain biting the nurse cursing the neurologist they finally decided to give me a c section. That went smoothly until they told me my son had fluid in his lungs. Shop it was an hour in a half before I could even hold my child. But after finally getting him. I forgot about the Walt.


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is my birth story - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/441577-beany-boy-has-arrived.html


----------



## Unexpected212

Have we ever said this before but our boys have the same birthday Brunette :) 18th October :) and I liked reading the birth story what a cutie!!

Blackbarbie and Littleone thanks for sharing your stories too I find it really interesting

Got my FX'd for you. I have a good feeling for you this month xx

You guys getting any symptoms?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nausea, sore boobs, gassy, constipation, emotional etc.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Crying over stupid things, crying over commercials, getting snappy at the hubby for no reason at all and nauseated. Do, not have an appetite at all. Ate noodles this morning and ordered the 5 piece mighty wings at McDonald's and only ate one, full now. Maybe I'll try fruits!!!!


----------



## Little_one

I love a birth story! What a little beauty he was brunette!! The labour is worth it but hearing all of yours it just makes me realise how lucky I was with how fast mine progressed. Went from 7cms to 10 instantly when they broke my waters and a few pushes she was here! 
Ours weighed the same brunette Mia was also 6lb 7oz's.

I tested yesterday - was silly really obviously a BFN and still don't know how many DPO so will probably test tomorrow and then Tuesday and go from there. How are you all feeling? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

TMI - Just been for a wee, wiped and the tissue had some very pale pink. Checked my cervix but no sign of blood whatsoever!!


----------



## Little_one

Hmmmm, implantation spotting?! I could have sworn I had some pink on my last toilet break just when I wiped. Barely visible! Let's hope this is it!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what I'm like. Was I imagining it etc? :lol:
I'm cramping quite a bit on one side. 
Trying so hard not to get my hopes up. I've had so many symptoms this month but the same thing happened after my first loss. 

Have you got a journal?


----------



## Little_one

No I don't have a journal don't really know how to work this whole site yet as I am still pretty new to it all. I really feel that maybe it was wishful thinking about the slight pink when I wiped the other night as nothing since. But I don't care right now my partner is back he's been in France since Valentines evening until he got back today!! &#55357;&#56833;
So what is it all you ladies do for work? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I took a test today. I can see a shadow but thinking it may be wishful thinking! 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/168C5DF4-850E-4A2D-9FD5-D5D6E85F56D7_zpsqdaq5v73.jpg

I am a Qualified Dental Nurse. I work 3 days a week. You?


----------



## Little_one

Very possibly! Eeeek.. Have you been temp charting? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep. It's in my signature :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please stick baby!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/513A77AF-C644-4664-B704-8A8F67C755A5_zpsa6eimwsl.jpg

I burst into tears and I am shaking like a leaf! Please please please let this be our rainbow baby!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I see a line fx for you!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

AFM Line is getting darker. Yay!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay it sure is :)

I am terrified!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just try to take it easy and try not to stress


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I am :)


----------



## Little_one

Barbie that lines definitely darkening!!!
Told you Brunette! This is the month for you, have a fab feeling this is a sticky bean. &#55357;&#56833; x


----------



## Little_one

My stomach is rock solid tonight and my knee has suddenly just swollen and I'm struggling to walk!! Erghh what is that about. 


_Edited by a moderator - Please read the forum rules_


> Do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My stomach is hurting tonight. The top by my chest. It's too soon for heartburn.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's not too soon for heartburn. I've had it for 3 days solid. I did with my son too :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

brunettebimbo said:


> It's not too soon for heartburn. I've had it for 3 days solid. I did with my son too :)

Well that's what it is then. Got to get me TUMS tomorrow. Can't even lay down. Uuugghh, but hey I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Little_one

Funny though isn't it how we all want a baby and when the symptoms start it's still not much fun hehe! Really got my FX'd for you girls x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am thankful for any symptom I get. Makes me feel content!


----------



## Cookie1979

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Brunette.

Yay Barbie, definitely getting darker!

I'm going to leave this site for a while, we're not trying, every time I come on here and see people are trying I get this overwhelming urge to be pregnant, but at the same time I really dont know if I want this anymore. I'm going to take some time out, keep the focus on weightloss (which is vital because of my pcos) and see how I feel in a couple of months. If by then we do decide that we want another baby then I will be in a much better position because of the weightloss.

Take care all, and best of luck xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Cookie,
I hope everything works out for you!!! Take care and don't forget about us!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Cookie x

Sad to see you go but I totally understand why xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your leaving but totally understand. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Little_one

Sorting through my box that My Darling OH is forbidden from and just found some OPK's! Was adamant I had run out. Loveeee a secret stash, so dipped one and there's another line?! Anybody else ever had this late 8/9DPO and it be pregnancy. It's not quite as strong but definitely there!! I tested continuously for 2 cycles when coming off Depo to see about ovulation and I only ever had lines on the few days up and then my very strong positive CD14/15 nothing after. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have seen a lot if pregnant girls use the OPK test!


----------



## Unexpected212

For me after my miscarriage my pregnancy tests were really faint but OPK's came up blazing positive so I think it is possible they could show pregnancy

When are you going to test?


----------



## Little_one

It's all mixed reviews. I suppose we could test this theory as you 3 have your BFP's now x


----------



## Unexpected212

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fps-whos-going-new-ladies-come-join-1406.html

this is also a lovely group that me and brunette are part of lots of lovely supportive ladies xx

Everything crossed for this being your month xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seen the Doctor. He did my blood pressure etc. Everything ok. I'm seeing the midwife on 17th March and he's going to organise a scan for 7 weeks. He's positive things are going to be ok this time so FX! He's advised me to take it easy at te gym too.


----------



## Little_one

Thanks Unexpected. Sorry I hadn't seen your comment above, well I guess time will tell I have ordered some cheapt tests and some FRER's too! So probably Friday/Saturday when my OH gets home from his week of work. Will check out the other thread! But I always feel I am joining too late. 
Yay congrats brunette :hugs: told you I had a good feeling this month, but I agree with Doc! Take it easy x


----------



## Unexpected212

We have new ladies joining all the time. I was quite late to the thread but everyone has been very welcoming and supportive. Really helped me get through the tough times.

I was just thinking because this thread can be a little quiet at times and a lot of us have BFP's etc where theres lots of ladies still TTC on that thread.

Your so patient waiting that long to test. I was constantly peeing on sticks from 6dpo I was totally obsessed!!

I got my BFP at 10dpo last time. With my MC I didn't get one till 14dpo. With my son I was 2 weeks late before I got a positive. Hormones are weird.

Good luck hun, how you feeling?


----------



## Little_one

Funny isn't it how they change. Seeing your BFP's really don't make me jealous. If anything it fills me more with hope, I know it'll happen. My stomach is a little crampy today but it's more behind my belly button. So don't know what that is. Couldn't face breakfast with Mia this morning so just made some toast and the smell made me want to vomit and that's unlike me, can't beat hot buttery toast :( so I'm now sat nibbling on breakfast biscuits! Well Mia's eaten the most, I swear she's a bottomless pit when it comes to food! 

How are you feeling 2nd Trimester!! How amazing xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm feeling a lot better than I was lol. I'm still really bloated and tired but the nausea/sickness has one which is great. 

So excited to find out what I'm having on 18th March...I can't remember if we already said but did you find out and will you find out this time?

Ooh they all sound like very positive signs for your BFP little one :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Everyone's appointments are right close to each others. March 17 and March 18. 19 days for me to go. Going to pick out outfits today to wear in our family/announcing photos on March 22. We will be announcing on fb. So excited to let everyone know! !! 

Littleone, I tested the theory the other day with an ovulation stick and it was positive. I actually got my bfp at 7dpo. Weird ik. But my hormones have always been able to pickup early. So that's a plus even though I didn't ovulate until cd 23


----------



## Little_one

We found out with my daughter but have decided second time round that we won't! Which is amazing for me as I am super prepared and will probably drive everyone mad &#65533;&#65533; hahaha. Can't wait to get a BFP it's the most amazing feeling in the world x
I'm very excited for you girls hope all goes well Barbie! Will have my fingers crossed for you all. That is actually very good to know Barbie. Mine with my daughter at 5 weeks were quite faint, which I why I done the digital x


----------



## Unexpected212

I was determined to wait to find out this time too but my husband was pretty insistent and I gave in lol

Also if it's a boy I hardly have to buy anything, if it's a girl I'll need to start buying straight away and pace out all the expenses.


----------



## Unexpected212

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Everyone's appointments are right close to each others. March 17 and March 18. 19 days for me to go. Going to pick out outfits today to wear in our family/announcing photos on March 22. We will be announcing on fb. So excited to let everyone know! !!
> 
> Littleone, I tested the theory the other day with an ovulation stick and it was positive. I actually got my bfp at 7dpo. Weird ik. But my hormones have always been able to pickup early. So that's a plus even though I didn't ovulate until cd 23

When is your scan?

I bet you can't wait to tell everyone it's such a magical time.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

It is March 17th at 2:00... My son and hubby are coming. My son is so excited, he can't wait to be a big brother!!! I'm going to get him a Calendar to mark the days until he can see his sibling on the sonagram then maark the days until the baby will be here. We are announcing that weekend through our family portraits. :happydance: . Only my unit knows at my job and my imediate family members. 

Right now, there are three babies that are going to be new to the family pretty soon. My neice will have her baby in June and my younger cousin will have her baby in September then I am right after her...:baby::happydance::thumbup:. 

AFM: I woke up extra hungry this morning... I get so sleepy throughout the day it's ridiculous!!!! HAVE ANYONE EVER THOUGHT ABOUT BUYING A FETAL DOPPLER??????????????


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's the day I have my midwife appointment :)

Yes I probably will buy one. I borrowed a friends when I was pregnant with Tristan and it was reasuring in the beginning before I could feel him.


----------



## Unexpected212

I have a doppler. Got it for £25 off Ebay and started finding the heartbeat from 10 weeks. Now at 14 weeks it's easy to find and listen to it every other day for reassurance. I love it.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Unexpected212 said:


> I have a doppler. Got it for £25 off Ebay and started finding the heartbeat from 10 weeks. Now at 14 weeks it's easy to find and listen to it every other day for reassurance. I love it.

Can you find it at 6


----------



## Little_one

I don't believe they pick it up that early Barbie but it does all depend on the sensitivity I guess. I used one when Pregnant with my daughter chucked it in the bin was making me super paranoid!!

Soooo, managed a day without testing!!! Wahoo. I am laying in bed and have this horrible biley lump at the back of my throat when to the toilet and a very small spot of murky brown! I am trying so hard to not get my hopes up but really think AF is coming for me this month x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Blackbarbie I don't think you'd find it that early. 

LO FX that AF doesn't arrive! How many DPO are you? When is AF due?


----------



## Unexpected212

Don't think so Barbie. With the expensive sonolines the earliest I read people picking them up was about 8 weeks.

I got mine at 8.5 weeks and it caused me loads of stress because I couldn't find it till 10 weeks. I'd wait until about 10/12 weeks to get one xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Little_one said:


> I don't believe they pick it up that early Barbie but it does all depend on the sensitivity I guess. I used one when Pregnant with my daughter chucked it in the bin was making me super paranoid!!
> 
> Soooo, managed a day without testing!!! Wahoo. I am laying in bed and have this horrible biley lump at the back of my throat when to the toilet and a very small spot of murky brown! I am trying so hard to not get my hopes up but really think AF is coming for me this month x

Got everything crossed for you that AF stays away xx


----------



## Little_one

Caved and tested !! May be going mad and line wishing but think there is a veryyyy faint second line. Photos aren't very good though :( x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Try again photo wise! :lol: Hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## Little_one

Gonna wait until tomorrow and try again with FMU! Keep peeing today x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I need to find some way to give myself some energy. By 1:30 I'm ready to lay on my floor at work and go to sleep. Trying to get in contact with the tea cake lady now to get me some old fashioned tea cakes... LOL!!! Starting my baby bump pictures today as I am officially 6 weeks today even though my ticker say 5 weeks and 6 days... IDK... Anyway, appetite haven't really picked up yet. Still snacking. Going to sign my son up for T-Ball today!! I am going to be so wiped out... But, oh well...


About to leav work early so that I can lay down in my bed even though I know I will not be falling asleep, I just want to be in it!!! It's ridiculous how paranoid i am b/c of the cramping in my lower left side. hoping the baby implanted where it should and nowhere else. Don't remember this cramping feeling when i was pregnant with my son. It worries me and it gets worse at night... What does an ectopic pregnancy feel like. i pray that's not it!!! Maybe the baby is just growing and it is the growing pains from my uterus stretching...


----------



## Little_one

Try not to think the worst Barbie! Growing pains happen much quicker with subsequent pregnancies. Not to long to wait now until your scan! Can't wait to see some good news: are you all still testing frequently?! X


----------



## Little_one

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Little_one said:


> X


I do see something in the positive spot. Do you have frer?


----------



## Little_one

I don't barbie tried to resist buying them as I'm a POAS addict hahah. Will do one tomorrow or Sat and post x


----------



## Little_one

Anyway I am trying not to get my hopes up too much ! 
TTC isn't much fun x


----------



## Little_one

Closer pic. Will 100% test tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't even need to enlarge that! Get a FRER! Eeeeek


----------



## Unexpected212

I deffo see something. I concur get a frer!!!!


----------



## Little_one

Will get some tomorrow or Sunday! Will post test ASAP Going to be a long wait until 6. I'm meant to be working but I'm very excited x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can't decide whether to test again or not. I know I'm pregnant. I'd like to see progression because I might relax a bit but I'm terrified incase they got lighter. Urgh.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah whatever you do don't do a digital they nearly gave me a heart attack. Spent a day sobbing convinved I'd miscarried!

Maybe do one more and then swear yourself off them?

The tests were driving me mad so I asked for HCG tests off my doctor and once they showed number were doubling I chilled out.

I'm sure everything is fine with baby. The fact your feeling nausea etc is a great sign so early. This is your strong sticky one :)

and HAPPYYY BIRTHDAYYYY xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Blackbarbie - I had a lot of one sided pain, stabbing in my pelvis etc. In my case it must just have been baby digging in deep.

That said if it gets worse or you have any spotting there is NO harm in getting it checked out or speaking to a doctor for peace of mind.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The thing is it is in waves. I felt nauseous before and sore boobs but now hardly anything. I am so so scared. 

I don't have any tests left so would mean buying some more. 

I have digi but going to wait a week or two!


----------



## Unexpected212

Maybe just wait till the digi.

You KNOW you are pregnant. You haven't had a period. You had a positive test and you have symptoms.

They do fluctuate that early on. Mine were so on and off and a couple of times I woke up feeling completely normal and even rang my doctor who said that is normal as our bodies regulate to the level of HCG then the HCG increases and we start feeling the symptoms again.

Thinking of you. I know how scary it is and how hard it is too relax. Even I wont believe I have my rainbow until he/she is here in my arms.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Unexpected212 said:


> Blackbarbie - I had a lot of one sided pain, stabbing in my pelvis etc. In my case it must just have been baby digging in deep.
> 
> That said if it gets worse or you have any spotting there is NO harm in getting it checked out or speaking to a doctor for peace of mind.

Well, that makes me feel better... It's hard to stop taking tests just to make sure the line is getting darker.. I just want to take one more test and that's the EPT just to see the plus sign come up. IK it's silly. I've just been wanting this since actually 3 years even tho I was with my ex husband then, but I am glad we didn't have a child together. Now, I am Blessed to be a mother again in a few months!!! 2 more weeks then I am 2 months!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I was just reading through my other postings in the other forum and just remembered. i didn't even get pregnant from bd'ing b/c my ovaries were hurting so bad. it all happened with a cuppie and pre-seed. isn't that something??? WOW, I guess laying on that pillow really worked with the cup and preseed!!!!!:happydance::dohh::happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

line is darker than control line!!! Super duper dark!! He/she is sticking!!! Yay!!! So happy to see the line getting darker. Okay no more testing after today. I'm through!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant :happydance:


----------



## Little_one

That's one sticky bean barbie!! Massive congratulations x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm super duper excited!!! 16more days!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Im so excited to find out the gender. Even though I am literally convinced it's a boy it's still such an exciting time!! So 16 days for me now :) then a few weeks later I got my 19 week anatomy scan.

It's starting to feel real now. I've got such a bump already!


----------



## Little_one

Ooooh I'm so happy for you Barbie & Unexpected!! 
Done my superdrug test wasn't FMU and looks like a BFN. However my oh is convinced he can see a veryyyy faint line on it!! 
AF due tomorrow or Tuesday; so we shall see :( 
Unexpected you may have to post a belly shot!! Not too long to wait now girls x


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck little one. Hope this is your BFP xx


----------



## Little_one

AF due today or tomorrow had the worst cramps last night was positive I would wake up to AF. Still nothing not even spotting. Trying to refrain from testing until tomorrow don't want to see a BFN :( preparing myself though x


----------



## Unexpected212

FX'd the cramps are baby burrowing in and that you get a BFP tommorow. Stay away AF!


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My finger's are crossed... Just got off the phone with my doc office to verify that I can have at least three people in the room with me when i get my ultrasound. My mother in law wants to come!!! 

Had a dream Saturday night I was preggo with twins!!! I have alreday gained over 10 pounds and I am just 6 weeks and 4 days... Ohhhh Lord!!!!


----------



## Little_one

Wowwww! You never know ;) did you gain pregnancy weight fast with your son Barbie? 
I think it's lovely that your Mother in law has asked to be there. I was lucky with mine I had about 6/7 in total and had my best friend, mum & OH with me x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

No, I actually didn't start gaining or getting big with him until my 6 month... That's why I am kind of suspicious of multiples... I can't wear any of my jeans and I have on a velour set that was comfy for me at first now they are cutting me. I am on my way to Target to buy some more clothes now!!!!!


----------



## Little_one

Oh girls I'm so jealous you know you'll be starting baby shopping before you know it!!! Eeeek pram & clothes shopping x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

IK... so, excited!!!! We have just bought a 2 br house so, we are either going to add on or refinance in 3 years and get another one built, b/c after this one the hubby wants 2more... I will have to find room for all the baby stuff pretty soon!!! Time to get stuff organized.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yesterday my husband told me he'd love five if we had loads of money and I was just like...unless your the one who carries them and gives birth NO WAY

I want 2 maybe 3 but I think at the moment am settled on the idea of 2


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Unexpected, I am fine with two as well, lol!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Glad everything is going well for you :) Only 2 weeks to go until our appointments pretty much eeeep.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Unexpected212 said:


> Glad everything is going well for you :) Only 2 weeks to go until our appointments pretty much eeeep.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13 more days!!!!!!!! I am counting down, even though we are not announcing until the 22nd with our pics that we are taking!!!!:happydance::thumbup: I need to buy a scale so I can keep up with my weight...


----------



## brunettebimbo

My midwife appointment is 17th!


----------



## Unexpected212

17th and 18th are gonna be good :)


----------



## Little_one

Oooooh will be crossing my fingers for you all on the 17/18 and praying all goes well!! I am losing my mind here now, taken to shouting at my stomach and giving it a good old prod. Something has got to give! I need AF or a BFP soon, at least if AF comes then I can start a new month xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tested again?


----------



## Little_one

Yeah unexpected the faintest grey line possible at 9/10 minutes just going to wait a few more days and see what happens. Feeling frustrated but have prepared for AF now x


----------



## Unexpected212

Fingers crossed she stays away and you get your bfp xxx


----------



## Little_one

It's just everyone else gets lovely strong ones so early on !! And nothing obvious for me. It's a tad frustrating: what's the latest anybody got a strong positive after nothing? Sorry to confuse you all hahaha x


----------



## brunettebimbo

How many DPO are you?
Are you 100% sure of O date?
What tests are you using?

Sorry for the questions :lol:


----------



## Unexpected212

Well Eyemom had a stark white negative on an internet cheapie then she got that strong positive on the FRER the day after

Also as I said on other thread with my son I was 9 days late before I got a faint positive

Maybe you ovulated later than usual?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Little_one the first bfp i got was very light on a cheapie then next day a showable + on frer the next day as well...

Called my doc office today to see if maybe he can prescribe me some vitamins b/c the ones that I have are not doing anything and I am exxxtra tired. I have no energy at all!!!!!!!!!! What kind of vitamins do guys have?


----------



## Little_one

I guess I am just going to have to learn to be patient! Hahah; veryyyy difficult though. I'm awful, when I want something I want it then no amount of waiting works for me.

I have used First Response (Fast Result), Clear Blue, Internet Cheapies & Superdrug tests! About CD14/15 I had ewcm. Going to test on Friday when I stay with my sister for the night. She's now nearly a month late I'm off to the doctors with her on Friday for blood tests let's hope she gets fab news she's been trying over a year and one miscarriage at 8 weeks :( x


----------



## brunettebimbo

That would be amazing if you were both pregnant! FX!


----------



## Little_one

You know she so desperately wants a baby I would wish if it was only one of us, that's she's the one to get the BFP! 
But if it happens and we both are then omg I would scream and cry and be so happy &#55357;&#56833; x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel like my heart has been ripped out. I can't breath. I'm going to be sick. I knew this was coming yet it still hurts. It feels like the nail in the coffin. I've miscarried again. I've had to go through this hell 3 times before anyone has taken me remotely seriously. They are going to help me now but it could be a long process. He said to WTTC for 3 months and use birth control. I'm not prepared to do that! Level is now 32.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Im sorry to hear that brunettebimbo. I don't understand why a person has to miscarry the times in order to get help, that's crazy! !!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies! Could I join? We are ttc number two but we have just lost our baby at 8 week 3 days. Preying for a sticky bean this time!!

:flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi!

This thread is a little quiet lately as a few of us have got our BFP's and some are taking a break.

I recommend this thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ril-bfps-whos-going-new-ladies-come-join.html

As it's quite active and the ladies are lovely over there and Brunette and myself are part of that group too and it tends to get a little busier.

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SAW MY GUMMY BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heartbeat is 166!!! Will upload pics when I get home!!!:happydance::hugs:

The heartbeat was just beating away!!!! I was just praying it was in the right spot and that he/she has a great heartbeat!!!! My prayers were answered!!!!:thumbup:

Oh, yeah it's only one and we will not be finding out the gender until after it is born!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

So happy to hear your good news. 

I find out gender tommorow :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great news :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Awh lovely picture x


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop on to see how you are doing. Lots of bfps, and unexpected loving your 4d pic. 

Brunette - so do sorry you had another loss, have you had any tests done? Any idea why?

Barbie - fab pic and a good heartbeat!! Really pleased for you. 

I hope anyone ttc gets their bfp soon.

AFM - Still losing weight, I've lost 22 lbs so far, my last cycle was 48 days long, so improvement on the previous cycle which was almost 60 days. Weightloss is helping but I need to lose more before I can think about trying again. Need to knuckle down a bit as I've not had a great week, written my car off and dropped my phone down the toilet so I'm not a happy bunny, and when I am not happy I turn to chocolate. Hopefully next cycle will be even shorter, I like not having the stress of ttc but I'm very much aware that if I want another baby I need to start trying in the next few months. I'm getting on a bit and my son will be 4 in November so it's this year or never I think. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had some bloods done by the gynae doctor. Hopefully have the results in about 6 weeks. 

What did you do to your car? Hope your ok! 
Well done on the weightloss!


----------



## Cookie1979

Are you taking a break from trying Brunette until you get some answers? 6 weeks is a long time to wait, they are never speedy with these things. How are you doing?

I don't really know what happened with the crash, the back end just seemed to go, I couldn't get the car under control and ended up smashing into the verge and flying across the road. Luckily nothing was coming the other way as I could really have been hurt. I now have a new car and a new phone to replace the one I dropped down the toilet so I'm a happy bunny again.

Thank you, I'm pleased with the weight loss and feel better already but I can feel that my PCOS has not improved much yet, I'm still spotty and having long cycles. 2 stone loss here I come, I'm hoping to get there in the next few weeks and then hopefully my cycles will be abit more normal. I think its going to take more weight loss to get things right again with me, but I know I can do it and I know weightloss will give me the best chance of conceiving. I think I'll start trying in the summer and if it doesn't happen by the end of the year then thats me done trying, we'll stick with just one child. I always wanted 2 babies but was very aware that if we had another then that would mean childcare for 2 which we couldn't afford so at least with a bigger age gap my boy will be at school and financially things will be easier. But I am 35 next month so time really is not on my side.

Brunette - I hope the doctors find out why its happening and can find a solution. xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are meant to be having a break. 
My body is being stupid at the minute. Still no O!

Glad your ok, that must have been scary!

Well done on the weightloss, I've just been gaining since the miscarriages. 6.5lb in total. We go to Center Parcs in 3 and a half weeks so I'm trying 5:2!


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck doing 5:2, it does work I know that for a fact as I lost 5 lbs in my first week and I ate what I wanted over those 5 days. I just couldn't bring myself to do the fasting days though after the first week, I think its because I've done the Cambridge diet before and lived on shakes, scarred me for life and I can't bring myself to restrict what I eat, so Slimming World really is ideal for me. I'm enjoying eating plenty and I'm enjoying eating nice food, plus I love going to group, I'm lucky enough to go to a really supportive fun group.

Oh lucky you going to Centre Parks, I love it there! Hope you have a wonderful time and I'm sure if you stick with the 5:2 diet you will lose the lbs you have gained and perhaps more by the time you go. And considering everything gaining 6.5 lbs is nothing!

I hope your body sorts itself out, waiting for ovulation is so flipping frustrating. Thats why I know I need to lose more before I try because I know if I lose weight I can get my cycles regular, and there won't be so much stress around ovulation and there won't be such a long wait to see if my period arrives, so I know I'm doing the right thing.

I'll keep on checking in to see how you are doing. xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not doing it long term. It's horrible. I'm very shaky and don't like it. I love SW so I'm doing that for the 5 days. I think I'll only do one week then go back to following SW properly. I just need a boost. My SW group is great too. My consultant has been so supportive with everything that has happened. 

Which Center Parcs have you been to? We are going to Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't remember which centre parc we went to, I was a kid. I did love it though.

Hubby and I have decided to start trying again, I was going to wait but if I have another 6 months of trying and nothing happening then i will really end up regretting waiting. I'm hopeful that I ovulated by cd 20 as I had ewcm but now it's gone and I have sore boobs. Time will tell, but hopefully my cycle will be below 35 days long. 

Still have weight to lose and I'm not going to use opks or temp for the first few months, will just keep it relaxed. 

How are you doing Brunette?? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for TTC :happydance:

I'm doing ok, my Husbands Nan died last week so that was quite sad. We are a strong family so we will be ok. 

I have a journal (link in signature) if you want to keep up with me properly :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm doing pretty good. Go for my 2nd trimester check up on Friday!!! Got my little bump growing and all!!! Belly feeling a little heavier!!! I'm super duper excited!!! My God is good and I am ready for October to get here!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay so happy for you.

I'm half way and I can't bloody wait!!! Hurry up August!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lol I'm two months after you lol


----------



## Cookie1979

I'll check out your link Brunette.

Unexpected/Barbie - glad to hear you are both doing well.

I'm just waiting to see when my period arrives now, I know it will as we didn't bd round my fertile time (well what I assume was my fertile time), but its just a matter of waiting and seeing how long it is. Really really hope my cycle is under 35 days long. Keen to start trying, really hope it doesn't take too long, but will continue with my weightloss as I know it will give me the best possible chance. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What CD are you on now?


----------



## Cookie1979

Cd 26, so hopefully my period will arrive next week! I'm going to be very disappointed if my cycle is really long again, last cycle was 48 days long and the one before that was 54 days long so does seem to be getting shorter. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies

i hope you are all well! its been a while! I just dropped by to let you ladies know that my bfp today. its been a tough journey, but finally, im there! fx for all those still trying and a h+h pregnancy for the rest.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy so happy for you :)

I forgot to update you all, my results came back from my recurrent miscarriage testing. I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is a blood clotting disorder. I also got my BFP at 9DPO on the 8th May. I was called into the hospital by my consultant once I told him about my pregnancy and that's when I was given the diagnosis. I have to take 75mg Aspirin, 5mg Folic Acid and a Clexane injection every day during pregnancy then the injections carry on for 6 weeks after birth. I will be consultant led through pregnancy and have regular appointments and blood tests. I will also need regular growth scans as there is chance that baby could be small. 

I am 5 weeks today and bricking it. I am so so scared to lose another precious baby. I am not feeling very pregnant at the moment which is nerve wracking but I'm trying to stay positive. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- sorry to hear about the clotting! I'm sure you didn't have this with T? Strange how our bodies change! I too am not feeling very pregnant, so don't be too worried, its still early days. Fx things work out for you and your little bean!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I didn't. I researched a bit and apparently you can carry it but something can trigger it. The things that I saw were things like viral infections, oral contraceptive pills, stress, pregnancy etc.


----------



## wildchic

O ok! I hope the doctors do all they can to make you see this pregnancy to the end! Try not to stress too much, I know its gonna be difficult, but try!


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats to both of you!! Brunette - Sorry you've got this problem but it's good that there is something that can be done. Must be scary I know but now they know the problem you will get the best possible care. 

Wildchic - really pleased you got there in the end. 

I'm officially back trying to conceive, took a 5 month break, 26 lbs lighter and cycles are more regular so felt the time was right. Didn't get a positive opk this cycle though and haven't charted my temp so I'm just assuming I O'd. Opk was gradually getting darker, was very almost positive early evening, then the next morning (2nd wee) again almost positive and then when I tested a couple of times through the day it just got lighter and lighter. My ewcm dried up and my cervix closed and felt like the tip of a nose, so I'm just assuming I O'd. I'm guessing I'm 3 dpo, have sore nips and very gassy but nothing else to report. 

Hopefully soon I shall join you ladies and get my bfp. Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you! Well done on the weightloss.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance::dohh:Skirts and Tiaras you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm confused :lol:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thats what I'm having! !! A girl!!! Girls are skirts and tiaras, boys are hats and ties!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats Barbie! Xxx

How are you doing Brunette?

My first cycle was unsuccessful, but on a positive note my cycle was 33 days long which is as short as it gets for me. Really hope I'm successful this cycle.

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy so glad your cycles are regulating. How's the weightloss journey?

I'm doing good thank you. Had a scan last week. Baby is measuring bang on and had a heartbeat :cloud9: Sickness hit at bang on 6 weeks, I've thrown up daily since and had all day nausea! Still injecting with Clexane daily. Lots of hospital appointments booked.


----------



## Cookie1979

Ah that's great, and as horrible as being sick is its a very positive sign that it's kicked in.

I've lost 2 stone now, haven't had a great week diet wise...I'm an emotional eater, and after getting lots of bfn's I turned to food. This cycle I will not be testing early, if I've got months and months of ttc then I can't risk emotionally eating, my waistline couldn't take it. So I shall stay strong and will only buy a test if I'm late. Just eager to get my bfp, the hubby is even going to start taking vits aswell, whereas last year his enthusiasm for ttc was questionable but he's 100% on board now. Fx it happens soon.

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O that's good that he's fully on board. Are you charting?


----------



## Cookie1979

Yep, although last cycle it didn't go well because I had some sleepless nights and stopped temping but then missed ovulation, carried on anyway just to see how my temps were in the 2ww, but low and behold just before af arrived my temp went down. Will make sure stick with it. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it's a good idea. Saves being stuck in limbo not knowing when AF is due!

Good Luck :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thank you, if I get my bfp I will let you know. Xx


----------



## Jess812

congratulations brunettebimbo!

and well done on the loss cookie. Thats fab! I know how hard it is to lose... 

its baby' official due date today, cannot believe how fast things have gone. Dreading the weightloss afterwards though as ive gained tons back. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow I can't believe it's due date already!


----------



## Cookie1979

Wow Jess, can't believe you are due already. Hope you aren't left waiting long. Don't worry about the weight, you have plenty of time to lose it. Being pregnant isn't easy, I think we deserve to eat nice food and not worry about calories. Best of luck, let us know when your little on arrives. Xx


----------



## Jess812

thanks ladies. Yeah its SO flown by! I think its partly the fact ive Jacob to care for already. 

I think ive gained about 40lb, If it wasnt for the last 3 weeks it was only 29lb, but im hoping its mostly due to the swelling in my legs/feet.

Il update once hes arrived. :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jess congratulations! :)

How's everyone else?


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats Jess.

I'm still trying, just had a blood test to see if I'm ovulating...according to ff I ovulated CD 18 this cycle. Now back in the 2 week wait. It's been a year and 2 months since we started trying, I'll give it a few more months and see what we want to do. Also will need to see what my blood tests results say next week. Just waiting to test now...10 dpo so might test later when I get home as have some cheapies at home, got some good symptoms and dreamt last that I was pregnant...but I know it doesn't mean anything. 

How are you doing Brunette?

Jealous of you all xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Let us know. 

I'm doing ok, still terrified but doing ok. Found out we are having another little boy, so excited!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just popped in to see how you ladies are doing??? Still praying and pushing for you guys who haven't gotten their bfp's!!!

I'm at 31 weeks and the dr will be taking her in another 7-8 weeks as You can't go to 40 weeks when having a C-Section. Still praying I make it all the way!!! She's a little fiesty character, but I know she will have my attitude and hopefully look like her dad. Then she would have gorgeous eyelashes and thick eyebrows as I don't have either!!! LOL:blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow 31 weeks already! That has flown :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

IK Brunette it doesn't even feel like I've been pregnant that long. I guess it'll really hit me that last month.:thumbup:


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Jess! 

Wow Barbie, 31 weeks! Almost time for your princess to come:) 

Cookie- I hope you get your bfp hun! Its good that you are doing bloods to see if all is ok! I waited long (almost 2 years before getting tested!). I hope your results come out fine though! Your time will come!

Brunette- I totally understand how worried you are, although I haven't been through what you have been through, I too worry all the time. I'm sure your doppler helps when you get too consumed with worry? How I wish I had something like that! Whens your next scan?

Afm- 18 weeks :) 4 weeks until my next scan. I'm hoping both little girls are healthy and ok! I've stayed off forums for a while coz I stress to much! And I focus too much on the negative when reading other ladies stories. 

Keep well ladies:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tend to stay in subscribed threads so I can't worry! :lol:

Yeh the doppler has been a godsend. I feel him move every day now so I don't really use it. Tristan is brilliant at getting him to wiggle, blows raspberries and says "helllooooo" on my belly :cloud9:


----------



## mommyxofxone

we're officially done trying. one is enough.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought you were trying again?


----------



## brunettebimbo

How are you all?


----------



## Cookie1979

Not wonderful to be honest, 17 months of trying and no bfp...I've had blood tests and I'm ovulating, hubby is due to have his SA in December. My cycles are better than ever but still no progress. The tipping point came on Saturday when my friend whose little boy is 10 days younger than Addison announced she is pregnant and they weren't trying. I'd always felt comforted by the fact that at least she won't be having a second, least I wouldn't be the only one with just one child...but now she is having number 2 I'm so flipping depressed. Just want to cry all the time. Can't take much more of this.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww babe I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Your cycles are looking much better, such an improvement. 

How's the weightloss going?


----------



## Cookie1979

I haven't lost in a while, just maintained it...but need to start losing more. I'm being really strict from today and exercising daily (we bought a cross trainer). Just hard to think positive...its just not easy. I really don't know how much longer I can take it. Maybe I need to just face that it's not going to happen.

Hope your pregnancy is going well xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's happened before and I'm sure it will again :hugs:

Good Luck on the weightloss.


----------



## momofone08

I just wanted to check in on everyone since it has been almost a year since I last checked in. Congratulations to all the bfp's that have happened in this time and lots of baby dust to the momma's ttc.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Don't know if I uploaded any pictures of my Princess yet on this forum! !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## Cookie1979

She's beautiful barbie! Congrats. 

Well I've got my letter for a fertility appointment on feb 3rd, the GP wasn't going to refer us til after my hubby's sperm analysis but I kicked up a fuss and they referred me. Feb is abit of a wait but would be even longer if we'd had to wait til after his results. Cheered me up abit. Just focusing on losing more weight and trying not to worry about getting pregnant. If it doesn't happen then at least I have one. 

All the best to everyone. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's great news. Glad you have an appointment :) Good Luck!


----------



## wildchic

Barbie- your dd is beautiful!!!

Mono- is that your kids in your pp? They are adorable! Wow, I see you ds is 7months!

BB- hope you & bubs are doing great! 

Cookie- that's great that you have an appointment hun! I know exactly how ur feeling! Hope that the 'not thinking about it' brings u a bfp! I'm positive that a fs will get u there if it doesn't happen on its own. It worked 4 me! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

Wildchic- yup, those are my kiddos :) 

Odin, the BFP I got while in this group, is 7 months old now. He arrived on April 1st, 2014 weighing 8 lbs 5 oz.
 



Attached Files:







10014623_855382431154036_7307490436106487718_n.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cookie how are you doing?


----------



## Cookie1979

Not very well, but thank you for asking.

I saw the fertility doctor at the hospital, she thinks there is nothing wrong, but having 2 cycles of bloods done to check progesterone and waiting for an appointment to come through for a hsg. Don't see the doctor again til June but hoping she will give me clomid, I read that it can improve egg quality in those that already ovulate and wonder if its my age that is the problem, 36 in May. Also have had to put trying on hold, I have no Rubella immunity at all anymore, so had the first jab just over a week ago and the next is on March 11th, then we can start trying again after April 8th. Sucks big time!!! 

I do struggle with the inability to conceive, when my friend announced she was pregnant with her second I went into abit of a downward spiral, never felt anything like it because I'm not the type to get depressed so it was abit alien to me. I did pick myself back up, but had a few very bad days. I haven't lost all hope but its gradually getting harder and harder to think positive and believe it will ever happen and now with this set back I'm just thinking that we might well just have to face that we will never have another baby.

Just focusing on losing more weight (which is now going well after the latter part of last year not going so well) and trying not to focus on it too much. Maybe a couple of months off trying will help, who knows.

How are you? Congratulations on number 2. x


----------



## wildchic

Hiya Cookie:)

Sorry things are going so rough with u hun! Why are you only seeing your doc in June? That's a pretty long wait! Is there no way you can get a script for Clomid or Femara from another doctor?

Its a tough journey, I know! But don't lose hope! I also got depressed and wanted to just give up, but I spoke to my doc and asked what the chances were on my 2nd round of iui and he said 'the same as the 1st'. But we waited and at the end of my cycle I told dh that it didn't work, even got bfn's, but I ended up with twins.

Please don't lose hope! You've done it once, u can definitely do it again! Even if it is with a little help*wink*wink*

Keeping everything crossed that all goes well with you until you see the doc again!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks wild! Those twins must keep you busy. Congrats!!

In the UK unless I pay and go Private then have to go through NHS and its abit slow, June because she wants me to have a hsg before seeing me again and she thinks it will take at least 3 months before I get an appointment. I really hope the appointment comes through soon, if I get it sooner than they think I can call and bring my fertility appointment forward.

I've thought about IUI, we definitely can't afford IVF but perhaps IUI would be an option...I read that it's recommended for unexplained infertility. I just hope I get my hsg soon.

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O hun I'm sorry you're having a tough time :hugs: 
How come you no longer have Rubella immunity?
June is so long away, I hope your appointment comes through sooner. It's one of the downfalls to the NHS :(


----------



## wildchic

Yeah, it was the same with us. IVF was definitely outta the question! Iui is a lot more affordable. I think if we had 2 have 3 failed iui's I would have opted for a break and then back to another 3:)

Is the NHS a government thing? Does everyone have it or is it like an insurance? 
Its a bit different here in S.A. We pay cash for any fertility related issues.


----------



## brunettebimbo

"The NHS stands for the National Health Service, which provides healthcare for all UK citizens based on their need for healthcare rather than their ability to pay for it. It is funded by taxes"


----------



## Cookie1979

No its not insurance, its technically free but those of us that work pay our taxes/national health. With the break from trying I'm onlygoing to get 2 cycles of trying in before we see the fertility specialist again. 

I don't know why I have lost my rubella immunity, I know some people do, they've found that it doesn't last for everyone and unfortunately I'm one of those people. Rubella (German Measles) is fairl mild in adults, but the implications if it is caught while you are pregnant are huge, can cause miscarriage, still birth and major birth defects and with the rise of measles etc due to some parents choosing not to immunise, its really not worth the risk. As much as I am losing hope, I would not forgive mysef if I fell pregnant and caught it.

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah yes, totally makes sense to do. I didn't realise that!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks for clearing that up for me ladies! I've always wondered.

I hope you get in sooner Cookie!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi ladies, finally got good news! Got my :bfp: so thrilled! 

Next month would have been 2 years since we started trying, and my period was due this weekend but did an IC and got a pink line, thought no way but it got my hopes up so bought a first response, faint but clear line appeared within 30 seconds. So happy!


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Cookie:)

That's amazing! H + H 9months


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Haven't posted in a while, but my baby girl is now 6 months and Lord behold Tuesday found out I am preggo again!!! :dohh: Well, here's to #3 and the final one!!! I guess it's true. You are extra fertile afterwards. I wasn't prepared nor ready and have already shed my nervous tears. but here goes another 9 months... due 1/10/16,but will probably have the baby at the end of Dec due to a C-section...:shrug:


----------



## wildchic

Congrats BlackBarbie!

You've truly been blessed to have conceived so quickly! 

H+H pregnancy

We're waiting until I get a good job before we start ttc #4! Hopefully next year sometime.


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Cookie I am so so happy for you! That is amazing news. :)

Blackbarbie congratulations!

I think we are done at 2. I had the implant fitted last week. 

Elijah is 20 weeks on Tuesday, 4 and a half months!!! I can't believe how quickly time has gone!


----------



## wildchic

Hiya Ladies:)

Cookie- how is the pregnancy going? I see by your siggy that you got your bfp in May, so you due in January right? I remember I got my bfp 17 May and was due January 25th. Hope all is well hun!

Blackbarbie- how far are you? What will the age gap be between your LO's? Hope all is good your side!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks for the good wishes, long road but finally got there. Really had got to the point where I thought it would never happen. 

Pregnancy is fine, got nausea and I'm tired but otherwise ok. Do have a virus and nasty cough right now which isn't great and my son is absolutely covered in chicken pox, and we go on holiday tomorrow so not ideal timing. Least he's had it now, wouldn't want him getting it when baby is little and spreading it. Hopefully we'll both have a miracle recovery tomorrow. 

Congrats Barbie.

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are doing good thanks. Time is going far to fast. Elijah will be 6 months on the 30th! :shock:

Tristan is full of a cold :( The are both tag teaming with waking up at night at the minute so I am shattered!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hi ladies!!! 

Cookie I think we are around the same time although he will taking mine probably a week early due to a c section. I am 7 weeks today!!! Due Date 1/23/15, but told me to look for earlier dates that I probably want to deliver on.

Thanks for all the congrats.

Age gap O Lord... LOL my baby is 7 months and my little boy is 6 years old. Baby girl will be 15 months by the time this one gets here.:dohh:


----------



## Buttercup84

It's been a while since I posted on this thread but congrats cookie, I'm so pleased for you :D


----------



## Cookie1979

Barbie - yes I think we are due at the same time, 23rd Jan for me too!!! Xxx how are you feeling? It's just gone 8pm and I'm in bed, tired and nauseous, but the tiredness mainly stems from having bronchitis bronchitis. Been a rough week. X

Thanks buttercup xx


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations on all the new BFP's. How excited that there are so many little ones coming. My BFP from this thread is now 14 months old, time sure does fly.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

cookie besides me wanting to eat up everything, which I couldn't with the last one, and being tired, it keeps slipping my mind that I am pregnant. I get all excited about going to the bar then I'm like dangit I can't... Or wanting to try the new lemonadritas that just came out and like dangit I forgot I can't... I'm not sick, just nauseated when I ride in a car. I wish all of my pregnancies would have been like this one. Easy Peasy!!! 

Yes, ik the exact date I got pregnant which was the night of Mayweather's fight. My due date is 1/23/16, but I have to pick a date a week before that since I am having a C-section which is no prob. My last pregnancy I was super excited and anxious and couldn't wait to meet my bean, but since I am more afraid of having two little ones at the same time I'm more patient with this pregnancy. I'm nervous how this will be for me...:wacko:


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey Barbie, I have all day nausea, but can still eat but have gone off alot of food and drink, infact pretty much only drink water now. Have gone off tea, which is totally unheard of for me. Abit of heart burn already and feeling tired, the nausea isn't too wonderful but its manageable.

Totally scared myself by buying a doppler and not being able to find the heartbeat, never should have got it. So just to it making me really worried, I've paid for a private scan which I'm having tonight. Wish me luck! I'll let you know how it goes. Damn doppler has cost me alot of money all in all.

Ah I guess it must be quite overwhelming being pregnant with number 3, especially with number 2 being young still, but you will do fine. Glad to hear you are feeling well. I hear about these women that get such bad sickness that they have to be admitted to hospital and put on a drip, sounds horrendous. Realise I've got it easy.

Can't wait to tell my son he's going to be a big brother, he's wanted a brother or sister for ages (mainly sister but he'll have to make do with what he gets lol).

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's still quite early Hun. Try not to worry too much. I'm sure everything is fine :)
I hope your scan goes well tonight!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes Cookie, I can barely hear mine on my Doppler. I have to push down in my pelvis to hear it so I just agreed not to use it until I get in my 4th month that way I can hear it by my belly button. 

We'll have to keep in touch to see how everything is going... I wish the best for you and how did your scan go?:thumbup:


----------



## Cookie1979

Barbie/Brunette - Scan went great, I thought I was 9 weeks and 3 days but they say 9 weeks and 4 days (could change at my 12 week dating scan). Saw babies heart beating and it's arms and legs waggling around. Too cute!! So glad I had the scan. Also confirmed there is just one in there. 

Barbie - Yes my doppler is going away until I'm in the second trimester. Yes stay in touch, be good to see how you are getting on. Xx


----------



## wildchic

Glad your scan went well Cookie! Aww, too cute that you saw heartbeat and wagging arms, too precious!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Wild! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy congratulations :)


----------



## Cookie1979

hey, just thought I'd update. Had my 12 week scan on Monday, all looks good, although baby was asleep and would not wake up and move (sleeps just like it's older brother) had to go out while she scanned someone else and jig around, when I went back in baby decided its time to wake up. Was lovely seeing it move around, I really thought we'd never be in this position again, so it's really wonderful. Told our son that he's going to be a big brother, he's so excited, refers to it as his baby in Mummys tummy, just too cute. Official due date is January 22nd 2016!

Here's a pic, I think girl, hubby, Dad and my son think boy:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/DSC_0996.jpg


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Guess I didn't update on this thread. I went in for my 11 weeks scan about 3 weeks ago and the found my baby's heart had stopped beating at 10 weeks. It took another week for my body to actually miscarry the baby. It was absolutely horrible. The ambulance had to pick me up from my mothers house as I was in such excruciating pain. Come to find out the bag had gotten stuck in my cervix and it was causing me to have contractions 30 sec apart. I didn't even have time to catch my breath in between them. Me and the hubby decided to try again after my next full cycle. If it happens again I will be getting my tubes tied b/c I can't go thru that pain again!!!:cry:


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh barbie I am so so sorry, how absolutely devastating. I'm so very sorry this has happened to you and I'm sure next time baby will be fine. I hope you are coping ok. An awful thing to go through. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, I just came from my apt about an hr ago and he gave me the go for trying again. He told me AS SOON as I get pregnant again he wants to put me on progesterone shots. I think that's the word he used. I still have a lot of fluid in my uterus right now, but he said that it will drain on it's own.

So I'm going to wait until September and then if it happens it happens...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so sorry blackbarbie :hugs:

Cookie what fantastic news! So happy for you.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well, my last cycle was 8/14/15 and my next cycle would have started on 9/16/15, but..... My Blessing to be hopefully will make it here around 6/16!!! Yes, took a dollar store test got a positive then took a $4 off brand first response and got a positive. Praying that BABY YOUNG is a sticky one!!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Cookie1979

Keeping everything crossed for you Barbie xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :happydance:

Half way there now Cookie! How are you doing?


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi

I'm doing good thanks Brunette! Can't remember if I said but we are having another boy. My son wasn't impressed as he wants a sister, but he's come round to the idea and talks about his baby brother which is adorable. Due to my sons, hubbies and nieces bdays in Nov and a new niece also arriving in November and then Christmas I feel like we need to get everything major bought by next month otherwise money will be tight. My list of things to buy is slowly looking better.

All in all feeling good. I have an anterior placenta (had one with my son) so not feeling baby loads which is frustrating but has improved in the last few days.

How are you?

Here's his 20 week scan pic:
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww congratulations. I absolutely love having two boys. They are amazing together! Tristan absolutely adores Elijah. :cloud9:

We are really good thanks, enjoying the last week with Tristan being home as he starts school on Tuesday!


----------



## Cookie1979

I hope he enjoys school. Addison started last week and loves it, he goes full time as of Monday. 

I have to admit I did want a girl but I'm excited about another boy, wonder if he'll be like his big brother. Xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Went in for my early apt today and started my Progesterone shots, which will be every Friday. Doc says I have to come in every other day (Monday, Wednesday and Friday) and get blood drawn to check levels and once I reach to 2500 I will take my first ultrasound. :happydance: Praying that my baby makes it here safely this time. Been a little nauseated the past couple of days, but I'm not complaining as I didn't have any symptoms last go around and I feel b/c my levels were not high enough. Now, I'm thankful for all of my symptoms that I may have!!! Today is my 7 year old birthday!!!:happydance: My :baby: birthday is next month and then mine is in Nov. So, I will have a lot going on to keep my mind occupied 

Cookie you're getting closer!!! I can't wait to feel my bundle moving around although I know I have a while


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm sure the nausea is a good sign, when I had a mc before my son I had no symptoms but when pregnant with my son and this one lots of symptoms. Hopefully you'll levels will steadily rise. These early days are worrying though. Hope everything goes OK. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck blackbarbie :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Levels from Friday were 178, took blood again today will find out what the numbers are Wednesday when I go to get them drawn again. Praying that they have at least doubled from Friday!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Nurse called today with my levels and they are at 733 within 3 days. That was tremendous!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cookie1979

That's great news barbie xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Got levels back from Wednesday test they were at 1850. Nurse said I should be at 2500 now, but the doc has to have verification from this test I took today in order to order an US. So, hopefully sometime next week I will get my US :happydance: Nausea hit hard yesterday morning, but I had an okay morning this morning!!! I'm not complaining, just want my bean to get here safe!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Levels as of Friday were 3868!!!!!!! :happydance: so they are trying to see if they can get me in today for an US!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sounding really positive Barbie! Hope the US goes well xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounding good :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Went to my US this morning and saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac, but can see the baby yet. Have to go back on Oct 2nd to see if we see baby and hb... Hoping everything goes well. I am quite nervous as I couldn't see baby yet, but IK my last US with the last baby I was 6 weeks and 5 days and could barely see anything on that one, just a little thing with a flutter, so hopefully this baby will show up next week and everything will be ok....


----------



## Cookie1979

Try not to worry, it's very early so not surprising they couldn't see anything. I'm sure at your next scan they will.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks Cookie, I've been watching Youtube like craziii!!!:wacko: 

A lot of people state that they just gestational sac and yolk sac that early so I have calmed down quite a bit. At first I was like oh no, my baby is not growing, but now I see that is common as I was only 5 wks and 4 days. So, when I go back I will be 7 wks exactly...


----------

